# Was hört ihr?



## freak123 (2 Aug. 2006)

Hallo, mich würde es gerne mal interessieren was ihr an musik so hört und eventuell auch selber macht?

ich selber höre alles was mir gefällt außer volksnusik,oper und Kinderlieder 

Ich habe mal 3 Jahre in einer Rockband mitgemacht (am Schlagzeug)
und war mit die beste zeit noch.....


----------



## ChrisNRW (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich höre eigentlich fast nur HIPHOP aber wenn mir techno oder sonstetwas gefaellt höre ich auch


----------



## Julio (2 Aug. 2006)

bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus...ich kann mich für fast jede music begeistern, sogar steppen (river dance). hängt alles von meiner stimmung und umfeld ab, am liebsten ist mir jedoch rock´n roll


----------



## benji371 (2 Aug. 2006)

ich bin eigentlich jemand der so ziemlich alles hört bis auf volksmusik und hardcore


----------



## Tiggerin (2 Aug. 2006)

Hi.
Ich höre alles auser Volksmusik,As i lay Dying, Hip Hop.
Meistens höre ich Oldies,Schmusesongs,Charts und alles was gute laune bringt z.B. Herbert G. mit Mambo, hör ich so gerne bei meinem Freund,geil das Lied.


----------



## mazl (2 Aug. 2006)

hör eigentlich auch alles bis auf so speedmetalhardcoresuperschranz :WOW: 
am liebsten aber hiphop & r'n'b. das leg ich für mich daheim auch selber manchmal auf (turntables etc. - wenn man das "musik machen" nennen kann


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2006)

Also ich höre alles hörbare um das mal so auszudrücken! Da ich selber Musik mache (auf Partys) muss ich das auch! Ein Superjob kann ich euch sagen! Feiern, bissl trinken und Mucke machen, die einem selber gefällt!
Was gibbet schöneres?


----------



## Ikor (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich habe auch verschiedene Richtungen .. je nach Gefühls/Tätigkeitslage etwas anderes. Im Auto höre ich i.d.R. nur Techno oder Hardstyle. Auf Feiern mit ordentlich Alk eher "Partymucke" zum mitgröhlen und in Discos sogar ab und an RNB / Black, weil man meiner Meinung nach dazu einfach besser feiern kann


----------



## phreak007 (2 Aug. 2006)

Seit Black immer wieder nur noch dasselbe ist, bin ich wieder bei den guten alten 80ern gelandet...


----------



## DrStrangelove (2 Aug. 2006)

Hot Boogie Chillun!

Rockabilly \o/


----------



## rki (2 Aug. 2006)

Ja so Black RnB und so das übliche halt


----------



## Blubbi0909 (2 Aug. 2006)

zur zeit nur rautemusik.fm


----------



## skymb (2 Aug. 2006)

hey leute,

also ich höre so gut wie alles solange mir die lieder mit den text und den Sound gefallen und einen guten Ritmus haben!

gruß sky


----------



## kijoto (2 Aug. 2006)

Also Hip-Hop und R´n´B und auch Rock sind das geilste!!
Aber der Deuzsche Hip-Hop ist eigentlich nur Schrott!!


----------



## ratfink (2 Aug. 2006)

das enue strokes-album ist der HAMMER


----------



## CKY666K (3 Aug. 2006)

Also bei mir gerade läuft fast nur NWOAM, wie KSE, Chimaira, All that remains


----------



## Rainbow (3 Aug. 2006)

*GREEN DAY* und *THE VERONICAS*


----------



## kalitos (3 Aug. 2006)

höre am liebsten ick sag mal "leichte black music" wie Paris, Lifer`s Group, DMX und NWA aber auch Frank Zappa,Joachim Deutschland und Bloodhound Gang eigentlich alles was so ist wie ich: KRANK WIE BLUTIGER STUHL


----------



## Khayrun (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich höre meistens PunkRock (Bad Religion, NoFx, System of a down, etc.)


----------



## cooldolph1 (3 Aug. 2006)

*Was hört Ihr?*

Hi,

höre gerade die relativ neue bzw. aktuelle Billy Idol -"Devil`s Playground". Sehr geile Scheibe, wesentlich rockiger und härter als die Sachen, die er früher gemacht hat. Für alle, die auf klassischen Schweinerock in modernem Sound stehen, ist diese CD ein absoluter Tipp.

War kürzlich bei seinem Konzert in Bonn und der Typ hat gerockt, dass es nur so gekracht hat. Können sich manch Jüngere eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Bis bald!


----------



## tailspin (3 Aug. 2006)

Mir gefällt so ziemlich alles bis auf Rap, Schlager, Volksmusik und Black Music (Soul usw). Achja, Opern kann ich auch nicht ausstehen!!


----------



## Gauloises (3 Aug. 2006)

ich höre sehr gerne Kyuss,Projekt Pitchfork,Muse,Nevermore und ähnliches.


----------



## Loganx1113 (3 Aug. 2006)

Metal und Softpop 
Tolle Kombination, je nach Laune halt ^^


----------



## manmar (3 Aug. 2006)

RNB und deutschen RAP !


----------



## pan2k (3 Aug. 2006)

am besten gefällt mir techno usw. ... kann aber au anderes zeug hören also kommt ganz drauf an


----------



## icks-Tina (3 Aug. 2006)

meine Lieblingsband ist Unheilig....ich höre aber auch Roger Mitschnacker....LOL...und alles was das Ohr erfreut......


----------



## mcrene (3 Aug. 2006)

ich steh total auf trance. aber vernünftigen nicht scooter oder der gleichen!!!!


----------



## meth_ (3 Aug. 2006)

KoRn, Metallica, Slipknot, Stone Sour, Disturbed, System of a Down


----------



## tic (3 Aug. 2006)

ich komme aus dem düsteren underground der elektronischen musik


----------



## K-TEK (4 Aug. 2006)

ich höre vor allem hip hop, mache ich auch selber.


----------



## Sleeper45 (4 Aug. 2006)

die musik die ich höre deckt n ziemlich breitflächiges gebiet ab 
das reicht von techno und trance bis hiphop und rap


----------



## mikkado (4 Aug. 2006)

Metal ... am liebsten Chronix Webradio!


----------



## gigi1989 (4 Aug. 2006)

ich hör eigentlich fast alle richtungen bis auf punk rock. sonst das was gerade so läuft


----------



## izy2k (4 Aug. 2006)

alles was gut ist und mir gefällt am liebsten aber hip hop und etwas älteres so wie die dooors


----------



## Gilimi (4 Aug. 2006)

Also ich hör auch eigentlich alles Von Techno bis Schlage über R´nB bis House.
einfach alle worauf man dancen kann


----------



## colossus73 (5 Aug. 2006)

Also ich hör durch die Bank weg alles. Ausser Volksmusik und Kinderlieder!  
Momentan steh ich allerdings total auf das neue Album von Nelly Furtado. Die Frau ist einfach nur heiss! :drip: 
Jeder, der das Video zu Promiscuous gesehen hat weiss, was ich meine


----------



## Carlo (5 Aug. 2006)

Hauptsächlich Deutschen Hip Hop.....


----------



## AMUN (5 Aug. 2006)

Ich mag eigentlich alles was gut ist und zurzeit höre ich verstärkt „Unheilig“ obwohl ich sonnst nicht auf gothic stehe aber die sind gut :skull: :skull: :skull: 

MfG
Meister


----------



## ichnur (5 Aug. 2006)

Musik aus den 70 jahren ist gut und vor allem Queen die heutigen möchtegern Superstars kann ich nicht leiden die sollem erst mal was leisten um sich Superstars zu nennen!:devil:


----------



## Sandy81 (5 Aug. 2006)

Metal, Gothic, Punk und alles ohne nervenden Synthi. Als Rhythmusinstrument o.k., aber nicht ausschließlich. :rock: 

@ Heideheino + MEISTER: "Klick klack, klick klick klack: Hörst Du die Maschine in der Nacht?"


----------



## moensch (6 Aug. 2006)

Irish Folk steht bei mir gerade ganz oben auf der Liste. :thumbup:


----------



## Kontol (6 Aug. 2006)

Ich hör viel... am meisten Die Ärzte, Sum41 usw...


----------



## Diveflo (6 Aug. 2006)

Madsen, Sportfreunde, Der-W, Fanta 4...und wenn ich gezwungen werde auch onkelz ^^


----------



## figl (6 Aug. 2006)

also ich höre meistens rock und hip hop aber manchmal auch nen bisschen techno.


----------



## n2w7 (6 Aug. 2006)

Quer durch die Radiowelt


----------



## ayva (6 Aug. 2006)

ich hört oft musik meist hip hop,Sum41,usw


----------



## ZzxXyY (6 Aug. 2006)

!!! MetallicA !!! !!! Iron Maiden !!!


----------



## ZzxXyY (6 Aug. 2006)

Wann habt ihr endlich kapiert, dass der Rock die Welt regiert ?!


----------



## Eskalation (6 Aug. 2006)

Also auch ich höre im Grunde ein ziemlich breites Spektrum an Musik, hauptsächlich jedoch Hip-Hop


----------



## Rudi (6 Aug. 2006)

Eigentlich alle Formen von Rock, dan Metal, Mittelalter Musik und einige böse sachen.


----------



## Bodo (6 Aug. 2006)

also ich höre eigentlich auch alles gern es kommt nciht auf die musikrichtugn an sondern ob mir das lied gefällt
besonders mag ich aber den jazz im stil des bigband swings


----------



## eCost4r (7 Aug. 2006)

Bin gerade auf nem Rock-Trip. Hör Bullet for my Valentine und Lordi


----------



## waldi999 (7 Aug. 2006)

Ein echter "Geheimtip" ist die dt. Band "Klee". Einfach mal ausprobieren. ist ech gute R&B-Musik.


----------



## honk (8 Aug. 2006)

und noch ein geheim tip: für alle die deutschen rap hören aber der aktuelle zu peinlich oder zu gangstar ist: www.vokes.de


----------



## SANI6000 (9 Aug. 2006)

Techno wasn sonst ;-D

Pinball - Your Touch 

mein Tip

haut rein


----------



## kosmik (9 Aug. 2006)

Jegliche Varianten von Metal.


----------



## outlaw109 (10 Aug. 2006)

Die heutige Musik besteht meistens nur aus COvers und GangstaRap ala Bushido und Co is echt des unterste Niveau ..JUNGS WIR LEBEN IN DEUTSCHLAND nich im AMY GHETTO ... man kann es auch übertreiben ...


----------



## foofighter41 (10 Aug. 2006)

naja ich hör rock, punkrock, ska und so, darunter nirvana foofighters ärzte toten hosen wizo mutabor A.F.I. billy talent und so weiter


----------



## halloween (10 Aug. 2006)

momentan höre ich nur noch eine band:

Maggers united. Sehr geiler Deutsch Rock aus hamburg.Seehr Empfehlenswert


----------



## Galla (10 Aug. 2006)

ich höre gerne 

rap, soul, jazz aber auch gerne andere sachen, sie müssen halt nur gefallen =)


----------



## kr4x (11 Aug. 2006)

*Verschieden*

Also meine richtung ist und war auch schon immer HIPHOP aber ich höre auch mal gerne etwas Electro, oder so, Moonbootica und Fatboy Slim =) Satte Beats ^^


----------



## saw (12 Aug. 2006)

kennt jemand hier "sweet me" ?
die sind geil


----------



## eppic (16 Aug. 2006)

papa roach, green day, limp bizkit, likin park, ying yang twins, pitbull, lil jon, kanye west, fort minor, flipsyde,...

von den genres her hauptsächlich NuMetal-Punk-Crossover & Crunk


----------



## Diablo (28 Okt. 2006)

ich höre sehr gen rock, hip hop und vor allem soundtracks von filmen.


----------



## don coyote (30 Nov. 2006)

Ich höre momentan vor allem MUSE. Das neue Album ist der mega-hammer!!! aller dings ist die musik nicht für jeden was... aber für mich. Yeah!


----------



## CRonaldo (5 Dez. 2006)

*AKON-Album*

also zur Zeit kann ich euch ein Albdum empfehlen es ist einfach nur geil! Glaubt mir! Das Akon album ist einfach der Hammer müsst ihr euch aufjedefall reinziehen!


----------



## julchenlove (8 Dez. 2006)

Ich höre eigentlich fast alles, aber trotz dessen habe ich FAVO:

1.- roots reggae (Midnite, Sizzla, usw.)
2.- Dancehall / Ragga (Buju Banton, Beenie Man, Sizzla, Capleton, Elephant Man usw.)
3.- DrumNBass / Jungle (BabyD, Goldie, Photek, 4Hero, Roni Size usw.)
4.- HipHop aber nur guten (Busta Ryhmes, Dr.Dre, Missy Elliot, (Snoop nur die frühen Klamotten)
5.- OST (Pulp Fiction usw.)

Gruß Julchenlove


----------



## sidney vicious (9 Dez. 2006)

eigentlich alles was es so gibt


----------



## schneemannxx (16 Dez. 2006)

meine grundrichtung ist metal aber da längst nicht alles . death metal nur wenn er mit niveau gespielt wird u black metal wenn s nicht von norwegischen spinnern wie gorgoroth und konsorten ist. diese leute sind menschenhasser u tun nicht nur so wegen des images. weg mit diesem müll!! meine absoluten faves sind In Flames und neue god dethroned . alles was devin townsend (strapping young lad) macht, nightwish (wenn tarja wieder zurückkommt) , und natürlich die onkelz !! mal gespannt auf die DVD im februar ( vier stück , sieben !! stunden spielzeit) . das mir jetzt aber keiner kommt von wegen die sollen doch nazis gewesen sein. selber informieren (oder songs wie "ohne mich" u "deutschland im herbst" hören) und nicht dumme sachen von dummen leuten nachlabern. keep on rockin


----------



## vielzunormal (17 Dez. 2006)

Am liebsten mag ich Deutschrock ( z. B. Die Toten hosen) aber auch Heavy Metal oder überhaupt Deutschmusik sonlange nicht soviel elektronik dabei ist mit den meisten Lieder in den charts kann ich absolut nichts anfangen ist nicht mein Fall .


----------



## knuddelbär (17 Dez. 2006)

also ich höre sehr gerne die 80er vor allem höre ich sandra sehr gerne


----------



## ibhas (18 Dez. 2006)

alles was aus der black music richtung kommt.
jay-z ist sowieso der beste!


----------



## keks (19 Dez. 2006)

ich höre eher gitarrenhaltigere musik


----------



## Steinbein (28 Dez. 2006)

Ich hör nur Deutscher Hip Hop aber ned so Aggro Sondern wie z.b. Blumentopf,Absolute Beginner...


----------



## forsakenidentity (28 Jan. 2007)

Ska, Alternative, Rock..
Generation Rock eben.. ^^


----------



## julian (1 Feb. 2007)

Also wenn ich recht überlege höre ich alles... von rap bis hiphop!


----------



## pan2k (2 Feb. 2007)

Mh eigentlich alles, aber am liebsten feinen trance so in die Richtung mellomania


----------



## lachapelle22 (21 Feb. 2007)

i dont really no much about music but i like rock


----------



## lachapelle22 (21 Feb. 2007)

i also like a bit of trance as well in the right mood


----------



## diego86 (22 Feb. 2007)

ja ich höre meistens R',jedoch auch querbet,wenn eins gefällt


----------



## naiko (9 März 2007)

Ich höre rap oder r'n'b.


----------



## Pitbullmg (13 März 2007)

Ich höre zur Zeit Hardstyle. Und ansonsten auch gern Hip Hop.


----------



## weissi86 (11 Mai 2007)

Also ich hör hauptsächlich metal, aber wenns mir gefällt auch en paar sachen ausn charts, nur mit techno kann ich absolut nix anfangen!


----------



## dave (11 Mai 2007)

Am liebsten RAMMSTEIN,sonst DarkWave,Gothic,The Cure,Depeche Mode(daher mein Nick )und sogar manches "Mainstream"


----------



## hans (11 Mai 2007)

Bei mir läuft meistens Internetradio "Club977 the 80s channel".
Mag den neuen Kram nicht so.


----------



## monarc (11 Mai 2007)

Metal Metal Metal...!!!!!!!


----------



## RxCloud (29 Mai 2007)

Also ich höre modern rock und alternative rock


----------



## AHAB (24 Juni 2007)

Metallica ( die Alten Sachen) Paradise Lost, Rammstein, Samy Deluxe, Furtado, Korn also eigentlich Querdurch. Hauptsache die Aussage stimmt


----------



## AHAB (24 Juni 2007)

Ach ja QUEEN Iron Maiden...


----------



## kiLLeratE (29 Juni 2007)

Ich hör alles von anspruchslosem hip hop ( Frauenarzt King Orgasmus) über anspruchsvollerene Hip Hop (Blumentopf, Eins Zwo) bis hin zu Die Ärzte oder sogar Slipknot.


Meiner meinung nach macht es kleinen sinn sich auf eine musikrichtung zu gbeschränken weil es so viel gute musik guiebt das man was verpasst wenn man nur eine richtung hört


----------



## allo (3 Juli 2007)

also ich hör so ziemlich von allem etwas...^^


----------



## gaze33 (10 Juli 2007)

Ich mag mal das und mal das und lege mich auf keine Musikrichtung fest


----------



## TafKing (15 Juli 2007)

only Hip Hip und alles an Black Music


----------



## icks-Tina (16 Juli 2007)

Die Musik die ich höre kommt immer auf die "Gelegenheit" an und ist eigentlich breit gefächert - ich höre Klassische Musik aber auch deutschen Schlager, Kneipenschlager, Schottische Musik, Teckno, Heavy Metal, Punk usw.. - Womit ich n Problem hab ist HipHop, House, Möchtegernkomikermusik und Guildo Horn !!!


----------



## zipfelklatscher (20 Juli 2007)

eirty south zum richtig abgehen :WOW: king lil jon rulez
und deutsch rap alla prinz pi :thumbup:


----------



## acedude (3 Aug. 2007)

ui ui ui. eins meiner liebslingsthemen 
also rave, trance, goa, techno, hardtrance, usw.
also jede musikrichtung bei der man nicht viel denken muss


----------



## Rammsteinfan (3 Aug. 2007)

Bei mir ist es eigentlich alles außer Schlager und Volksmusik, aber vor allem höre ich Rammstein, die geilste Band der Welt.


----------



## AMUN (5 Aug. 2007)

Rammsteinfan schrieb:


> Rammstein, die geilste Band der Welt.




Damit hatte ich nun gar nicht gerechnet


----------



## Fr33chen (5 Aug. 2007)

AMUN schrieb:


> Damit hatte ich nun gar nicht gerechnet


:3dgreat: :3drofl: :3dgreat: 

Wie geil 
Das ist echt super ^^


----------



## icks-Tina (9 Aug. 2007)

Geschmack ändert sich von Zeit zu Zeit  und nun hör ich momentan ausschließlich "Peter Gabriel" ... war mal der Sänger von Genesis !!!


und mit "digging in the dirt" jag ich nu mal die Nachbarn aus dem Bett 

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:​


----------



## ckviper (13 Aug. 2007)

1. slipknot
2. stone sour
3. dry kill logic
4. rammstein
5. system of a down
6. ill nino
7. marilyn manson

und noch viel mehr von der art


----------



## kalzaar (14 Aug. 2007)

Mir gefallen auch die "Oldies"


----------



## test (8 Sep. 2007)

Dirty Pretty Things, Mando Diao


----------



## Stonny (23 Sep. 2007)

Vieles aber am liebsten in Richtung Hip Hop


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Excrematory Grindfuckers!


----------



## sascha (19 Okt. 2007)

ich höre eig. alles, außer volksmusik XD


----------



## MajorTom (19 Okt. 2007)

Hitradio 77 @ nexusradio *ggg


----------



## AMUN (20 Okt. 2007)

sascha schrieb:


> ich höre eig. alles, außer volksmusik XD



jep da stimme ich dir zu... ansonsten alles was im Radio so läuft 


Aber wie wir gestern im Chat festgestellt haben, habe ich sowieso keine Ahnung was so in ist


----------



## Fuchs374 (11 Dez. 2007)

Ganz klar *Hip Hop* und ein bissl *Blues*
Aber nicht dieser neue Ami Scheiß (50ct) bzw. Sido und Kumpanen

Am liebsten sind mir so sachen wie NAS, a tribe called quest, Mobb Deep, Sammy Deluxe, Beginner, Wu-Tang Clan und Charley Patton


----------



## Feuersänger (11 Dez. 2007)

Led Zepplin - Mothership und Live in Royal Albert Hall (1970)

Rest so Querbeet


----------



## 111333555 (29 Dez. 2007)

Hip Hop (aber keine Kindergruppen alla Sido,,Bushido und co) und Rockmusik


----------



## mconeo (2 Jan. 2008)

70iger/80iger Rock


----------



## Rossi (12 Jan. 2008)

Heavy-/ Nu-Metal
80iger Jahre
NDW


----------



## XP Amazone (8 Feb. 2008)

zur zeit rockt die Amy Winehouse bei mir..
obwohl ich ihr Leben abseits der Musik nicht tolleriere :-D


----------



## Tokko (8 Feb. 2008)

Bin eigentlich eher Fan der Richtung Linkin Park/Korn etc. Gerne auch etwas härter.

Hab aber auch nichts gegen die Top 50 einzuwenden.

Ist halt zur Abwechslung gedacht. 


Gruß
Tokko


----------



## Schwamme123 (9 Feb. 2008)

ThrashMetal


----------



## MajorTom (9 Feb. 2008)

volbeat


----------



## Goloto123 (10 Feb. 2008)

bands aus der NWOBWM - Zeit, Metallica Korn SoaD ...
und natürlich Led ZePPelin


----------



## maierchen (19 März 2008)

Alles was gut ist Von Bach über Folklore bis hin zu Nu Metall 
Es muß halt die richtige Zeit sein!
mfg!


----------



## mjw (20 März 2008)

Zur Zeit am liebsten: Karolina Strassmayer.
Einfach mal googeln.

Gruß mjw


----------



## 111333555 (13 Mai 2008)

freak123 schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde es gerne mal interessieren was ihr an musik so hört und eventuell auch selber macht?
> 
> ich selber höre alles was mir gefällt außer volksnusik,oper und Kinderlieder
> 
> ...



ach da ist mein altes ego abgeblieben......


----------



## 111333555 (13 Mai 2008)

freak123 schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde es gerne mal interessieren was ihr an musik so hört und eventuell auch selber macht?
> 
> ich selber höre alles was mir gefällt außer volksnusik,oper und Kinderlieder
> 
> ...



ach da ist mein altes ego abgeblieben......

rest in peace gstap1!


----------



## unglued (13 Mai 2008)

joah.... also bei mir laufen fast aussschließlich ska (von der first- bis zur third-wave), oi! und punk (streetpunk, hardcore...). bands wie "bad manners", "sham69", "cotzraiz", "ea80", "c.o.r.", pöbel & gesocks etc. dröhnen tag für tag, stunde für stunde aus meinen boxen.  hin und wieder habe ich aber auch nichts gegen eine portion "matt skiba" (alkaline trio). hm...dürften für die meisten wohl eher alles "böhmische dörfer" sein.


----------



## rise (14 Mai 2008)

Ich höre eigentlich alles, ausser "Techno" und "Rap" aber das ist für mich eh keine Musik

Im Moment allerdings sehr viel:

Saltatio Mortis - Uns gehört die Welt

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7SkFXLAP-n0


----------



## mjw (17 Mai 2008)

Hab mir gerade bei itunes folgende CD runtergeladen:
Two of a Mind - Paul Desmond & Gerry Mulligan
(2 x Sax) echt der Hammer


----------



## FTCharlie (29 Mai 2008)

Rockmusik, handgemacht, von Blues (Clapton) bis Metal (Slayer)!


----------



## schmangold (18 Juni 2008)

zum größten teil death metal (dying fetus, nile, origin, cannibal corpse etc)
aber in letzter zeit auch gut viel beastie boys (in the mix) und so ein kram.


----------



## bonzai (19 Juni 2008)

hi
ich


----------



## bonzai (19 Juni 2008)

hi
ich hör eigentlich nur heavy metal und punkrock


----------



## The Beast (24 Juni 2008)

Zur Zeit höre ich am liebsten In Extremo und Saltatio Mortis!! Mittelalter!! 

Aber auch Punkrock und Metal höre ich gern. Es muss halt krach machen!!


----------



## Nina* (8 Juli 2008)

Thomas Godoj - Helden gesucht


----------



## Dittsche (20 Juli 2008)

The Killers, Foo Fighters, Bloc Party, Placebo
und...Matthias Reim 
ach und Evergreens aus Woodstock Zeiten!


----------



## LuckyStrike (22 Juli 2008)

Linkin Park - In The End


----------



## General (22 Juli 2008)

RAMMSTEIN:3dthumbup::3dthumbup::3dthumbup::


----------



## FlerIstBoss (22 Juli 2008)

meist ist es Deutschrap, aber ich feier alles was geil ist...

hab auch nichts gegen irgendwelche Bands wie Tokio Hotel(paar lieder sind geil)

Das einzige was ich Hasse sind:

1) Wir sind Helden!
2) Kleiner Hai!
3) Lützenkirchen!


----------



## icks-Tina (24 Juli 2008)

zur Zeit
Megaherz und Peter Gabriel


----------



## FCB_Cena (19 Nov. 2008)

Ich höre Hardrock, New Metal, Mittelalterrock, Power Metal und Weihnachtslieder


----------



## Krigo (22 Nov. 2008)

Immoment höre ich am liebsten Johny Cash :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (1 Dez. 2008)

Kid Rock - All summer long und Roll on


----------



## tobacco (1 Dez. 2008)

EIGENTLICH HÖRE ICH MIR VIELE SACHEN AN . NUR BEI HIPHOP UND VOLKSMUSIK HABE ICH MANCHMAL GANZ SCHÖN ZU KÄPFEN :WOW::devil::skull:. ABER ES GIBT JA AUCH NOCH ACDC UND DA GEHT ES MIR WIEDER BESSER


----------



## illyhund (6 Dez. 2008)

im Moment höre ich gerne:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVEeLLa3Q_s&feature=related


----------



## roger666 (7 Dez. 2008)

Ich eigentlich alles von Nickelback bis Amon Amarth.

Also einfach gesagt gitarrenmusik


----------



## Gab78 (9 Dez. 2008)

freak123 schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde es gerne mal interessieren..................und eventuell auch selber macht?



mhhhhh aktuell grad blasmusik in meiner hose  danke an ERASCO:thumbup:


----------



## chrissy (9 Dez. 2008)

Christina Aguilera<333

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9Rdn2-ETA


----------



## moses (7 März 2009)

progressive rock und metal, ist eben kein schranz


----------



## NeoX (22 Apr. 2009)

Also...
bei mir geht hiphop und son zeug garnet...kann ich nix mit anfangen..
höre nur ONKELZ und guten deutschrock und metal...nicht so was wie ärztelol3 oder tote hosen!!lol1
Playlist:

ONKELZ :thumbup:
berserker 
rotz&wasser
krawallbrüder
tequilla lauwarm
engel in zivil
enkelz
stainless steel
störtepriester 
schandmaul
in extremo
soulfly 
cavalera conpiracy
motörhead
amon amarth
discipline
disturbed 
manowar







und nicht vergessen 
VIVA LOS TIOZ! :3dmillitaire:


----------



## Punisher (30 Apr. 2009)

Rammstein, Green Day, Tote Hosen....


----------



## Shamanikul (1 Mai 2009)

Also ich höre meist Hip Hop, Rap und R&B manchmal auch Techno.


----------



## afmemsc (2 Mai 2009)

Hauptsächlich Hard Rock - Heavy Metal - Punk / Oi - Progressive Rock.
Aber auch mal Nick Cave, Morrissey oder ganz was anderes Yello, Kraftwerk oder Front 242. Nur mit Rap/ Hip Hop kann ich gar nix anfangen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mars82 (3 Mai 2009)

hi,

ich bin neu hier im Forum, möchte euch mal' kurz und bündig begrüßen.
Ich höre Ami-Punk, Heavy Metal und ein bißchen Schrammelrock. 
Viel Spass noch allerseits


----------



## Punisher (15 Mai 2009)

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell


----------



## stone47 (26 Mai 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der Volksmusik höhrt?
Aber ich steh trotzdem dazu.


----------



## charleypride2002 (27 Mai 2009)

Hello Leute,
meine Musikrichtung scheint hier kaum vertreten zu sein. Als ein 
"unter König ELVIS" geborener begann ich mit Rock'n'roll, seitdem
Country Music und Rockabilly all night long...


----------



## funfish (27 Mai 2009)

Ok... ein passendes Thema, um was gegen die Inaktivität zu tun:

Ich mag's bunt, Musik von überall rund um den Globus, was man so Weltmusik nennt. Gibt aus allen Richtungen viel altes und gutes, aber so richtig spannend sind für mich die endlos vielen neuen Titel. 

Das, was hierzulande in den meisten Radiostationen so aufgelegt wird, ist einfach langweilig und grau. Und castingbands - pfui bah... :uzi:

@stone47: Also ich werd' mich hier sicher nicht als Volkmusikhörer outen, kann also nix dagegen tun, _falls_ Du damit allein bleibst.... aber Volksmusik ist immer noch besser als volktümliche Musik - hab's immer gern gehört, wenn ein früherer Nachbar von mir mit der "Quetsche" geübt hat, der hatte das traditionelle Zeugs noch drauf... :thumbup:


----------



## OliverGentsch (27 Mai 2009)

SLAYER
CANNIBAL CORPSE
SIX FEET UNDER
FALCONER
AMON AMARTH etc. was sonst...................?


----------



## firedawg (27 Mai 2009)

Gude, 
"Die Quietschboys" höre ich schon seit jahren sind der absolute kracher. 
metal und mittelalter-rock, folk metal aber auchmal classic rock.

(die quietschboys aus ffm, svbway to sally, metallica, schelmish, ac/dc, usw...)


----------



## SlutOfSodom (28 Mai 2009)

HEAVY METAL IS THE LAW 

Höre nur Metal...sonst nüx....


----------



## Punisher (28 Mai 2009)

quer Beet


----------



## Moreblack (9 Juni 2009)

hauptsächlich Hard Rock und Jazz-Fusion.
Da ich gerne Gitarrenmusik höre, heißen meine heroes: Allan Holdsworth, Steve Morse,
Steve Vai, Tony MacAlpine, Frank Gambale, Shawn Lane und noch einige andere.
Meine Lieblingsbands sind Deep Purple (aus den 70èrn mit Coverdale, Hughes und Blackmore) und Dream Theater


----------



## ErwinLinde (9 Juni 2009)

Moreblack schrieb:


> hauptsächlich Hard Rock und Jazz-Fusion.
> Da ich gerne Gitarrenmusik höre, heißen meine heroes: Allan Holdsworth, Steve Morse,
> Steve Vai, Tony MacAlpine, Frank Gambale, Shawn Lane und noch einige andere.
> Meine Lieblingsbands sind Deep Purple (aus den 70èrn mit Coverdale, Hughes und Blackmore) und Dream Theater



:thumbup:

fehlt noch Joe Satriani und Paul Gilbert

also ich hab über 300 CDs und 150 LPs, wenn noch jemand weiß was das ist.. 

das geht von Abba bis Zappa, ach ne... ZZ Top steht noch hinter Zappa in meiner Sammlung. Hauptsächlich Rock, Heavy, Jazz, Fusion. Aber die Bands und Interpreten müssen an ihrem Werkzeug was drauf haben, was man bei den heutigen Möchtergern-"Superstars" im Ruckzuckverfahren nicht gerade behaupten kann. Ich hab selbst auch schon in diversen Bands gespielt (Gitarre, bzw. Bass) und kann mit den Hauruck Kommerzproduktionen, die so schnell wieder verschwinden, wie sie gekommen sind, nichts anfangen.


----------



## Moreblack (9 Juni 2009)

da kann ich Erwin nur zustimmen. Apropo Paul Gilbert, habe lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Die Sachen mit RacerX und MR Big sind ja schon länger her.


----------



## ErwinLinde (9 Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir gerade Paul Gilbert´s CD "Get Out Of My Yard" aus Japan schicken lassen. Ein reines Gitarrenalbum. Was er da auf seiner Klampfe fabriziert hat, erste Sahne, da fliegt dir das Blech weg... :rock: seine Art zu spielen geht wieder eher Richtung RacerX.


----------



## Moreblack (9 Juni 2009)

jetzt hab ich mal in meinem Archiv gesucht. Hab noch eine gute Solo CD von ihm gefunden. Tribute to Jimi Hendrix (Frankfurt Jazz Festival `91). Eine Konzert DVD mit ihm
gibt`s aber noch nicht, oder?


----------



## ErwinLinde (9 Juni 2009)

Paul Gilbert

CDs 
* Tribute To Jimi Hendrix (1991)
* King of Clubs (1997)
* Flying Dogs (1998)
* Beehive Live (1999)
* Alligator Farm (2000)
* Raw Blues Power (2002)
* Burning Organ (2002)
* Paul The Young Dude (2003)
* Gilbert Hotel (2003)
* Acoustic Samurai (2003)
* Space Ship One (2005)
* Get Out Of My Yard (2006)
* Silence Followed By A Deafening Roar (2008)
* United States (2008)

DVD Paul Gilbert - Space Ship Live
Es ist keine Live-DVD im eigentlichen Sinne, die 3 außergewöhnlichen Musiker befinden sich in einem "Rehearsal-Studio" und spielen dort ihre Songs. Vor jedem Song (übrigens eine sehr gute Auswahl von alten Solowerken, Racer-X und aktuellem Material) sagt Paul welche Tonart das kommende Stück hat und legt damit einen kleinen "shred" hin.

ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## Moreblack (9 Juni 2009)

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe Erwin. Paul wird auf jeden Fall wieder in meiner engeren Auswahl stehen und früher oder später wird es auch eine Konzert DVD mit ihm geben. Da werde ich dann auch zugreifen.


----------



## Crash (6 Juli 2009)

Ich höre :

Die Ärzte , InExtremo , Schandmaul , Toten Hosen , Manowar , Hammerfall, Rammstein , Stratovarius ...

Und alles was in diese Richtung geht.


----------



## neman64 (23 Sep. 2009)

Ich höre am liebsten Schlager.


----------



## Emilysmummie (11 Feb. 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzpNnITjoKY *ja, schlagt mich tot *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ5A7ce8N18

*usw*


----------



## canaryislands (12 Feb. 2010)

Rockantenne!!


----------



## begoodtonite (21 Feb. 2010)

Jennifer Rostock - Kopf oder Zahl


----------



## Katzun (4 März 2010)

charleypride2002 schrieb:


> Hello Leute,
> meine Musikrichtung scheint hier kaum vertreten zu sein. Als ein
> "unter König ELVIS" geborener begann ich mit Rock'n'roll, seitdem
> Country Music und Rockabilly all night long...



höre ich mir auch ganz gern an


----------



## goblack3 (6 März 2010)

selber machen nix, hören disturbed


----------



## Sweet Secret (17 März 2010)

*AW: Was hört Ihr?*

Ich höre die Charts und ich höre auch gerne Ich + Ich. Aber auch vieles andere


----------



## La-Freak (7 Mai 2010)

ich höre sehr gerne Broilers


----------



## dasboob (27 Mai 2010)

Hab seit einigen Tagen endlich das Album von Lena!  und das läuft gerade


----------



## skipper33 (27 Mai 2010)

Deutschrap!!!!!!


----------



## Cryston (30 Mai 2010)

Hardstyle und jede Form von Metal.(klingt komisch ist aber so  )


----------



## Undertaker3895 (7 Juni 2010)

Zur Zeit :

1. Miranad Cosgrove - Kissin U

2. Emily Osment - All the way up


----------



## CoteFan (16 Juni 2010)

Zur zeit läuft bei mir Für immer von den Onkelz


----------



## Ragdoll (16 Juni 2010)

Кристина Орбакайте - Хватит шоу

Das ist toll


----------



## amon amarth (26 Juni 2010)

ich höre mich! ;-)


----------



## MarkyMark (29 Juni 2010)

Anders als es mein Nick vermuten läßt hör ich viel Jazz/NuJazz, Alternative und Indie, Pop.


----------



## petejohnson (29 Juli 2010)

ich höre gerne klassischen Heavy Metal, vor allem Bands wie Kiss, Twisted Sister, Alice Cooper, Helloween, Accept, Iron Maiden, Krokus, Gamma Ray, Uriah Heep, Freedom Call usw .Aber auch mal andere Sachen wie Rolling Stones, Dire Straits, Beatles, Journey, Foreigner, Pur, Wolfgang Ambros. Hauptsache "von Hand" gemacht, und kein Schrott aus dem Computer.


----------



## dreaven3 (30 Juli 2010)

Der PC will auch von Hand bedient werden.

Ich höre den Lüfter meines Rechners.


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Aug. 2010)

freak123 schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde es gerne mal interessieren was ihr an musik so hört und eventuell auch selber macht?



- Hauptsächlich höre ich _Metal_ wie z.B. *Nightwish* oder auch _Hard Rock_ wie z.B. *AC/DC*. Andere Musikrichtungen sind mir auch willkommen, wobei z.B. _Volksmusik_ schon eher weit hinten anzuordnen ist.

Um ein paar andere noch zu nennen:
*Doro
Therion
Iron Maiden
Bruce Springsteen
Beatles
Rob Zombie
Blutengel*

- Da ich kein Instrument beherrsche, gibt es auch keine Musik von mir.


----------



## Jolie (10 Aug. 2010)

Hab mir grad mal den aktuellen Lady Gaga Song aus den Top 100 Charts runtergeladen, nachdem sie mich mit 'nem Piano/Gesang Live-Video überzeugt hat. Die Frau hat mehr drauf, als ich anfangs dachte...


----------



## ferreol (11 Aug. 2010)

*Was hörst du gerade?*


Allooooh zusammen, was hört ihr gerade oder am liebsten? 
Also ich höre momentan 
"Bruno Mars - Dancing in the Mirror" 
super song für alle die R&B lieben, so wie ich!!
Postet postet postet


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (11 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*wie der Bus an meinem Fenster vorbeifährt rofl3*​


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (11 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Vreid - Pitch Black!!!


----------



## El Niñoforfree (11 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

the killers - jenny was a friend of mine


----------



## Jumio (13 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

eh sonic syndicate - enclave YouTube - Sonic Syndicate - Enclave


----------



## Katzun (13 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Beyonce - Irreplaceable


----------



## Grotten_Buddy (13 Aug. 2010)

Ich zähl mal so alle bands auf die mir spontan einfallen: 
Absolute nr.1 : Godsmack 
danach
metallica
bullet for my valentine
rammstein
breaking benjamin
trivium
killswitch engage
manowar
nickelback
amon amarth

viele mehr noch, aber mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein^^


----------



## Jumio (13 Aug. 2010)

ich bin mal so dreist  
bullet for my valentine
rammstein
breaking benjamin
trivium
killswitch engage
manowar
nickelback
amon amarth 

und füge noch hinzu :
Scar symmetry 
sonic Syndicate (nur die alten lieder)
A day to remember
Parkway Drive 
Dead by April


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Aug. 2010)

was altes Electronisches  Zen Paradox
YouTube - Zen Paradox-say goodbye to the dark place


----------



## shahia (14 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean


----------



## MrCap (15 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Neil Young - Heart of Gold (DVD)... sehr gut !!!*


----------



## machoman (15 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Tschaikowsky
YouTube - Peter Tschaikowsky - Dornröschen
YouTube - Tschaikowsky - Waltz of the flowers


----------



## 2010 lena (15 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Klee- Berge versetzen = zum weinen schön


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Leaves' Eyes* - _Njord_


----------



## mjw (31 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

‪Kenny Garrett Quartet - Sing a Song of Song 1/2‬: YouTube - Kenny Garrett Quartet - Sing a Song of Song 1/2
‪Anna Ternheim - Quiet Night‬: YouTube - Wallander - Anna Ternheim - Quiet Night


----------



## steppenwolf110 (31 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Elvis Presley


----------



## Jumio (1 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane


----------



## schepppern (2 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

rammstein - engel


----------



## Hotcharlie (5 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



schepppern schrieb:


> rammstein - engel



Erste Sahne...wie ists hiermit...>Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (Live) 

Liebe Grüsse,
Hotcharlie


----------



## KEINEAHN (16 Sep. 2010)

Blokkmonsta - Mit der Maske


----------



## Dirk-sf (26 Sep. 2010)

Cote de Pablo - Temptation (Vollversion)


----------



## syd67 (27 Sep. 2010)

Rainbow schrieb:


> *GREEN DAY* und *THE VERONICAS*



wow ne ozzyband in deinem repetuar!
veronicas twins agruealassie oder so?big in business hier bei uns down under:thumbup:


----------



## machoman (5 Okt. 2010)

YouTube - Air - Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Dirk-sf (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Cote de Pablo - Temptation (Vollversion)


----------



## machoman (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Joe Cocker:thumbup:


----------



## Claudia (26 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Sarah Connor "Stand Up" aus ihrem neuen Album


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Somewhere over the Rainbow : von Judy Garland 1939 
YouTube - Judy Garland - Over The Rainbow (Subtitiles)

Mein Ohrwurm der Woche *


----------



## Claudia (8 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Usher - dj got us fallin' in love


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Antonia-Tonero


----------



## Claudia (17 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Soundtrack zum Computerspiel *Gothic 3*


----------



## Muli (19 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Kid Rock - Born Free


----------



## skipper33 (21 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Blokkmonsta


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (24 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Armin van Buuren feat. Christian Burns - This Light Between Us (Trance Mix) *


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (24 Nov. 2010)

Also wie meine Sig schon andeutet extremst viel Trancemusic à la Trance Around The World u. A State Of Trance - also kommt mir ja nicht mit Future Trance und so nem Kack. 

Immer gerne Deutschen Hip Hop der alten Schule (so die 90s + Anfang 00s). 

Sonst einiges an britischen Sachen wie Coldplay, Keane, Travis, Pink Floyd, The Cure, Radiohead u. Portishead, Editors, The National (jetzt wird's langsam unbritisch ^^), Interpol. Dido, Sarah McLachlan, Eva Cassidy. Aber genug andere Sachen auch, Hauptsache nicht diese grausige "Chartsmusik" und Radiomusik meide ich auch.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (27 Nov. 2010)

Also meine beiden Lieblingslieder sind Snow von Red Hot Chilli Peppers und Hero Of War von Rise Against


----------



## Flaming Sword (2 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Soundtrack *300* - _Returns A King_


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay * 

YouTube - Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Dez. 2010)

​


----------



## Dirk-sf (25 Dez. 2010)

Sandra - Ecstasy (live in Prag) HD (vom 17.12.2010)
YouTube - Sandra - Ecstasy (live in Prague) HD


----------



## sau (27 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

The Game - My Turn :thumbup:


----------



## hartbaer (1 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

duck sauce : berlin nyc loves barbara streisand too (ex beat club titel musik aus den 70er)


----------



## beachkini (1 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Therapy - Nowhere
YouTube - Therapy? - Nowhere - live Florence 2003

oder als coverversion der besten band der welt (zumindest einem teil davon) 
YouTube - Farin Urlaub - Nowhere (Bizarre Festival 2002)


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (3 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Sarah McLachlan - Out Of The Shadows*


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Ich höre das Rauschen eines Baches


----------



## woodyjezy (4 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Tracy Chapman - Talking about a revolution


----------



## Katzun (4 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



woodyjezy schrieb:


> Tracy Chapman - Talking about a revolution



gebe ich mir auch gerade


----------



## woodyjezy (4 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



Katzun schrieb:


> gebe ich mir auch gerade



Cool, bin mal gespannt ob du dir das auch gerade gibst!
STS - Gö, du bleibst heit Nocht ba mir!


----------



## Katzun (4 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

aktuell läuft bei mir


10,000 Maniacs- My Sister Rose 
YouTube - 10,000 Maniacs- My Sister Rose


"STS - Gö, du bleibst heit Nocht ba mir!" ist nicht ganz so mein fall


----------



## solefun (4 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Ein wenig meinen Rechner.


----------



## tropical (5 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Yvonne Fair* ~ *Let Your Hair Down* :thumbup:
YouTube - Yvonne Fair ~ Let Your Hair Down


----------



## flashlight (6 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

haggard - awaking the centuries


----------



## woodyjezy (6 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Bob Dylan - Knockin' On Heaven's Door
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJpB_AEZf6U


----------



## Katzun (7 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

[email protected]

YouTube - [email protected](Berlin) 21/6/2010 Mondaymorning


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Captain Sensible*-_Wot_


----------



## beachkini (8 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

The Clash - Janie jones

YouTube - The Clash - Janie Jones - New York 1981 (23)


----------



## freejamer (10 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Spirit of the west- home for a rest
kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## tobi92 (11 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Wiüüenberg - Chakalaka
:thumbup:


----------



## woodyjezy (3 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

The Strokes - juicebox
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoltwBHXCx8


----------



## General (4 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Magic-Forest Das Hitradio mit DJ Crash


----------



## Flaming Sword (9 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Phill Collins* - _You Can't Hurry Love_


----------



## Claudia (9 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Lena - taken by a stranger


----------



## Barricade (9 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Avril Lavigne - Goodbye Lullaby


----------



## Rohling (12 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



:WOW:​


----------



## 666-Romancer (13 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Loreena McKennitt-Live From Alhambra:thumbup:


----------



## Qasi214 (13 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Children of Bodom - Blooddrunk:thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Blutengel* - _Lucifer_


----------



## Mio13 (25 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

30 Seconds to Marrs:Kings and Queens


----------



## nicki5000 (26 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Radiohead - The King of Limbs


----------



## thepsycho (26 März 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Dubstep mixtape vol. 28


----------



## tropical (1 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Belle Epoque* *- Miss Broadway* (1978)

YouTube - Belle Epoque - Miss Broadway (1978)


----------



## Jumio (10 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

YouTube - Blackmill - The Drift (Full Version) 
Blackmill - The Drift (fullversion)
wer Dubstep mag, wir das hier lieben ... hört euch am besten alle lieder von ihm an !!! 
Lg Jumio


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Alle anderen Welten aus meinem Kopf verbannt (Original Mix) by errorchi7d on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

für Elekro Fans


----------



## hanswww (14 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

cafe del mar ! =)


----------



## Stefan102 (14 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

"All Of The Light" von Kanye West


----------



## Floydjan (15 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Maximum The Hormone - ?F?


----------



## beachkini (15 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

kiss fm 98.8 (radio)


----------



## syd67 (16 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

also normalerweise hoere ich TRIPPLE M der beste rocksender in down under!
aber manchmal erwische ich mich wenn ich im web deutsche gruppen suche
weil nach all den jahren hier es anfaengt das ich deutsche woerter vergesse


----------



## tropical (16 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

YouTube - Belle Epoque - Miss Broadway (1978)


----------



## General (17 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

.....oder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXrTykyHMtc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quH_vUCdy2o&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0awOhthRG0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ii8m1jgn_M&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ye8GLPUVsM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuOjtTnwros&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAZuKQJRnjY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1qsyS5hx4M&feature=related

.....so das höre ich gerade ;-)


----------



## syd67 (17 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

hab etwas von PUR gefunden ABENTEUERLAND! muss in gelsenkirchen sein,man da sind ja hunderttausende von zuschauern!habe es freunden hier gezeigt die koennen nicht glauben das soooooo viele leute bei einem konzert dabei sind


----------



## astrosfan (18 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

R.E.M. - Collapse Into Now


----------



## machoman (19 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Motörhead* - _Ace of Spades_


----------



## General (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Meine Lieblingsband nach Rammstein

YouTube - last dance 2005​


----------



## collins (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

`You and me`von Milow.Der Song will einfach nicht mehr weichen...


----------



## devil1983 (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Sabaton -Masters on the world 

YouTube - Sabaton - Masters of the World


----------



## machoman (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

YouTube - Rumer - Am I Forgiven [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


----------



## saviola (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

ATB - L.A. NIGHTS


YouTube - ATB - L.A. NIGHTS (Official Video) *****


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Soundtrack* - _Natural Born Killers_


----------



## Merker45 (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Mondstille - Mir Träumt'


----------



## General (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Peggy Lee* - _Fever_


----------



## General (12 Juni 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Jo für alle 80ziger Jahre Fans

​


----------



## boomboompower (28 Juni 2011)

Ich höre am liesten Limp Bizkit und Linkin Park (Y)


----------



## Flaming Sword (2 Juli 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Eurythmics* - _Sweet Dreams_


----------



## Labhras (7 Juli 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

The Mummers - March of the Dawn


----------



## machoman (8 Juli 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

YouTube - ‪Heino - Blau blüht der Enzian 1972‬‏


----------



## General (11 Juli 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## trinaRina (12 Juli 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Andreas Bourani mit "Nur in meinem Kopf"
Das wird der neue Xavier Naidoo nur besser werden!


----------



## General (14 Juli 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

U2 With or without you

​


----------



## horsti23 (17 Juli 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

http://youtu.be/3oGT2WYk_sQ
:thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*J.J. Cale* - _Carry On_


----------



## General (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## saviola (12 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Adele - Set Fire to the Rain 


Adele - Set Fire to the Rain - YouTube


----------



## DarKing85 (13 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Avril Lavigne Girlfriend (deutsche Version)


----------



## Ragdoll (13 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E41UBpARa0I"


----------



## Ragdoll (13 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Vintazh Mama Amerika


----------



## odessa666 (13 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

The Prodigy -------OMEN


----------



## Jolie (14 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*


Gänsehaut.


----------



## Sachse (21 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*The Beatles* - _My Bonnie_


----------



## Crash (22 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*


----------



## beachkini (23 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*


----------



## machoman (25 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



der_sachse schrieb:


> ​


:thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Alban (28 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44diA360HHg&feature=related

Einen männlichen Rapper mit einer weiblichen Leadstimme für den Refrain zu kombinieren,das war das typische Merkmal der Eurodance-Hits der 90er )))^^:thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Alban (28 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

S.A.Y. Feat. PETE D. MOORE - Music Takes You Higher - YouTube


----------



## Dr. Alban (29 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

MASTERBOY - MISTER FEELING - YouTube


----------



## saviola (30 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



Dr. Alban schrieb:


> MASTERBOY - MISTER FEELING - YouTube



:thumbup:


----------



## lohaaan (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Hab grad das neue Paul Kalkbrenner Album im CD Player


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



lohaaan schrieb:


> Hab grad das neue Paul Kalkbrenner Album im CD Player


 :thumbup::thumbup:





​


----------



## Dr. Alban (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



saviola schrieb:


> :thumbup:



Auch mit den 90ern groß geworden


----------



## RustyRyan (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Rammstein - Donaukinder :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Alban (1 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Rhythm is a dancer - YouTube


----------



## Dr. Alban (2 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Brooklyn Bounce - Born To Bounce (Music Is My Destiny) *

Dailymotion - Brooklyn Bounce - Born to Bounce - une vidéo Muziek

*Haben bei ihren Live-Auftritten immer eine Mega-Show abgeliefert ^^* :thumbup:


----------



## General (3 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## General (4 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## Mickey Rourke (4 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

@ General: Erstklassiger Geschmack, hatte die "*Völkerball*" DVD heute selber noch im Player. :thumbup:


​Ein sehr starker Text wie ich finde.


----------



## General (4 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Da ich ja doch im Fortgeschrittenen Alter bin fällt mir noch dieses Lied ein


​


----------



## Mickey Rourke (5 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Yeah, der Song ist immer wieder klasse! Man merkt dem Text auch an das er zu den früheren die ärzte Tage geschrieben wurde. :thumbup:

-------
​[/CENTER]


----------



## Dr. Alban (5 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Mal etwas "Vocal Trance" hier machen *

Lasgo - Something And Surrender (Tmf Belgium Awards 2003) - YouTube


----------



## General (14 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## General (14 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Darf nätürlich hier nicht fehlen​


----------



## Dr. Alban (14 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Meine *Nichte* *LOL*


----------



## Michisuperfreak (14 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Magic...


----------



## Dr. Alban (15 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*


----------



## Merker45 (20 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Leonie und Mike Leander Teil mit mir den Frieden - YouTube


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*


----------



## Dr. Alban (22 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Culture Beat - Mr. Vain (Recall) 2003 Live @ ZDF Fernsehgarten 




Fette Mucke!!!! :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Meredith Brooks* - _Bitch_


----------



## Tom G. (5 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Chic* - _The Very Best Of_ incl. Le Freak, Good Times, ....


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Paula Abdul - Straight Up *


----------



## harrymudd (12 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Running Wild - Black Hand Inn


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Tori Amos* - _Raspberry Swirl_


----------



## Larocco (15 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Habe das Video mit Milady persönlich zusammen gedreht und erstellt.

Milady - alle kwatschen mich voll

http://youtu.be/WxXJEUExUxg​


----------



## General (16 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## sector7g (16 Okt. 2011)

*Dion and The Belmonts - The Wanderer*

http://youtu.be/KdbQ5vxuw7g


----------



## General (16 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## Buterfly (16 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



General schrieb:


> ​



Klasse :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (16 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

geile stimme! :WOW:

Cäthe - Tiger-Lilly



​


----------



## Mandalorianer (16 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

nackig gegen den Sommerwind ist immer gut  gefällt:thumbup:


----------



## lisaplenske (16 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Blondie - Maria - Live - YouTube


----------



## beachkini (17 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Sido und Ina Müller performen 'Der Himmel soll warten'*​


----------



## beachkini (17 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Daniel Rimkus - Immer dabei (Hertha und Schulle) *​


----------



## Tom G. (20 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Oasis:* "Definitely Maybe"


----------



## General (20 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## machoman (25 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



General schrieb:


> ​



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sector7g (27 Okt. 2011)

*B-52´s -Roam*

B52's - Roam
B-52´s Roam - YouTube

Goatwhore "Apocalyptic Havoc" (...allein schon fuer den Namen der Band rofl3 )
http://youtu.be/_u8rVrUDgRU


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

den hatten wir mal auf eine Party gebucht


----------



## mjw (30 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Christina Lux

Christina Lux - Coming home at last - YouTube


----------



## beachkini (8 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*


----------



## Magni (10 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Megadeth - Hook in Mooth live @ Sofia 2010


----------



## General (17 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Remix

​


----------



## mjw (23 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Candy Dulfer

Candy Dulfer - Everytime - YouTube
Candy Dulfer - Summertime (live bij Giel Beelen) - YouTube


----------



## Sachse (23 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*


----------



## Flaming Sword (29 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

*Guns N' Roses* - _Bad Obsession_


----------



## Katzun (1 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Soweto Gospel Choir - Thina Simnqobile 


​


----------



## woodyjezy (2 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*


----------



## Katzun (2 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

krasse stimme!:thumbup:


----------



## Little_Lady (2 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

Der Sohn von Paulchen James McCartney trällert euch was: 

Brachte neulich seine beiden EPs als Doppel Album raus.


----------



## Sachse (2 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

neues Album seit heut draußen :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## machoman (5 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

NEW YORK,NEW YORK- FRANK SINATRA - YouTube


----------



## Katzun (6 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*



​


----------



## General (10 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Was hörst du gerade?*

​


----------



## Nina* (10 Dez. 2011)

David Pfeffer - Riot In My Veins 

David Pfeffer


----------



## Little_Lady (10 Dez. 2011)

Beatles Alle Love Me Do Versionen


----------



## Nina* (10 Dez. 2011)

Melanie C: "Rock Me"


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (10 Dez. 2011)

*Boom Jinx feat. Justine Suissa* - _Phoenix From The Flames (Club Mix)_


----------



## Nina* (11 Dez. 2011)

Samantha James - Maybe Tomorrow


----------



## Gladiator666 (14 Dez. 2011)

Christina Perri - A Thousand Years


----------



## woodyjezy (14 Dez. 2011)

Ich finde das geil gespielt und muss zugeben, wenn sie beim spielen so mit dem hintern wackelt ist auch nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## happy holiday (15 Dez. 2011)

Ich höre, dass ihr mir alle viel schenken wollt.


----------



## machoman (18 Dez. 2011)

passend zur besinnlichen zeit 

WHITE CHRISTMAS - Bing Crosby - YouTube


----------



## Ripper Joe (18 Dez. 2011)

Mal was besinliches zum 4. Advent. 

Illdisposed - A Child Is Missing - YouTube


lol9​


----------



## Nina* (18 Dez. 2011)

The Pierces - You'll Be Mine


----------



## General (22 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## General (22 Dez. 2011)

Und wer Bock hat, hier das ganze Berlin Live Video 

​


----------



## Nina* (23 Dez. 2011)

Sarah McLachlan - Wintersong


----------



## machoman (6 Jan. 2012)

General schrieb:


> ​


:thumbup: ach was war mer da noch jung und haben in den discos abgehangen


----------



## MarkyMark (21 Jan. 2012)

*FRIENDLY FIRES* - "Pala" ..eher zufällig durch ein Interview entdeckt kann ich mich seit Tagen kaum satt hören an der Band, das erste Album ist auch genial.


----------



## Katzun (23 Jan. 2012)

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina :thumbup:




​


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Jan. 2012)




----------



## alexbach (9 Feb. 2012)

Michel Teló - Ai Se Eu Te Pego (Nossa Nossa):WOW:


----------



## Humpahumpa (18 Feb. 2012)

Dropkick Murphys - I´m Shipping Up to Boston :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (18 Feb. 2012)

Head High - It's A Love Thing (Piano Invasion) :WOW::thumbup:

​


----------



## machoman (19 Feb. 2012)

ZZ Top Sharp Dressed Man - YouTube


----------



## Chris008 (20 Feb. 2012)

Eig alles was mir so gefällt , ist auch immer Stimmungsbedingt , Quer Beet so^^..in letzter Zeit aber mehr so gute laune Mukke =)


----------



## MarkyMark (21 Feb. 2012)

"die Invasion der Taschenkrebse" von Dominik Eulenberg...gibts als Gratis Track auf der fazemag Seite...läuft im Loop seit ´ner Std.


----------



## astrosfan (28 Feb. 2012)




----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Feb. 2012)

*Voices of Destiny* - _Bitter Visions_


----------



## MarkyMark (7 März 2012)

Mix CD vom "gomma"-Label, liegt der aktuellen Musikexpress bei. Rennt seit Tagen mindestens 1x hoch und runter, genial tanzbares Zeugs..Gute Laune Musik.


----------



## beachkini (8 März 2012)




----------



## machoman (8 März 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (9 März 2012)

Gänsehaut pur


----------



## Sachse (16 März 2012)




----------



## congo64 (16 März 2012)

Eisbrecher - Eiszeit

das mit den Videos einbinden muss ich noch üben


----------



## beachkini (18 März 2012)




----------



## Sachse (23 März 2012)




----------



## Sachse (24 März 2012)




----------



## beachkini (25 März 2012)




----------



## ZOMBIE (27 März 2012)

*ich höre seit 1988 bevorzugt deathmetal + blackmetal,zb napalm death,belphegor,negator,
cannibal corpse,deicide,marduk,behemoth,immortal,dark funeral,haemmorhage,nile,endstille...
techno + hiphop fand ich schon immer scheiße,
und in den charts ist seit langem fast auch nur noch müll...*


----------



## dianelized20 (27 März 2012)

*Slime* - Alle gegen Alle

gute, alte Zeiten


----------



## beachkini (27 März 2012)




----------



## henkbioly (30 März 2012)

geht hier einbetten nicht?


----------



## henkbioly (30 März 2012)




----------



## beachkini (31 März 2012)

Babyshambles - [email protected] Festival 2005 



Geiles cover von 'Bang bang' von Nancy Sinatra :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (4 Apr. 2012)

*Nightwish* - _Last Ride of the Day_


----------



## MetalFan (4 Apr. 2012)

Im Moment: Slayer - South of Heaven


----------



## machoman (11 Apr. 2012)

Peter Tschaikowsky - Dornröschen - YouTube


----------



## Sachse (15 Apr. 2012)




----------



## General (15 Apr. 2012)

der_sachse schrieb:


>



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: und nochmals :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (17 Apr. 2012)




----------



## beachkini (17 Apr. 2012)




----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Apr. 2012)

*Tank* - _Welcome to the Pleasuredome_


----------



## neuromancer76 (23 Apr. 2012)

Bone, Thugs & Harmony - Tha Crossroads. Alt, aber ... gut.


----------



## beachkini (27 Apr. 2012)

Am 11.5. kommt das neue Album :WOW:


----------



## CelebFan28 (27 Apr. 2012)

Kriege das Einbetten nicht hin! Grrrrr..! Aber höre gerade Rory Gallagher's Pistol Slapper Blues
http://youtu.be/XRtH7QLR924


----------



## Sachse (28 Apr. 2012)

@ CelebFan28: http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials...-tutorial-einbetten-von-videos-das-forum.html


----------



## neman64 (28 Apr. 2012)

ich höre jetzt Farm der Tiere und danach kommt der Papa wird es schon richten. Beide Lieder sind von Peter Alexander


----------



## Sachse (28 Apr. 2012)

*Xandria* - When The Mirror Cracks


----------



## Katzun (28 Apr. 2012)

Suspicious Minds - Elvis Presley Live In 1970


----------



## MetalFan (29 Apr. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (1 Mai 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (3 Mai 2012)

Endlich mit Video!


----------



## MetalFan (8 Mai 2012)




----------



## astrosfan (11 Mai 2012)




----------



## Sachse (11 Mai 2012)




----------



## dianelized20 (13 Mai 2012)

*Taylor Swift* - Enchanted

One of the best songs ever


----------



## CelebFan28 (13 Mai 2012)

CCR - Up Around The Bend hör ich gerade. Komme von einem feuchtfröhlichen Geburtstag und habe mehr Lampen an als Las Vegas....


----------



## Sachse (13 Mai 2012)




----------



## astrosfan (14 Mai 2012)




----------



## klobrille (14 Mai 2012)

*link funktioniert nicht*

:thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (14 Mai 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (14 Mai 2012)




----------



## Toolman (14 Mai 2012)




----------



## astrosfan (15 Mai 2012)




----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Mai 2012)

*Soft Cell* - _Tainted Love_


----------



## astrosfan (16 Mai 2012)




----------



## Toolman (16 Mai 2012)

Der mit Abstand beste Song vom Album wie ich finde!​


----------



## Sachse (17 Mai 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (21 Mai 2012)

Ausnahmsweise mal Axel Rose


----------



## Toolman (21 Mai 2012)




----------



## Magni (21 Mai 2012)




----------



## klobrille (21 Mai 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (22 Mai 2012)




----------



## Magni (22 Mai 2012)




----------



## machoman (23 Mai 2012)

unheilig


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Mai 2012)

Weiss nicht, darf man das sagen? Neues Album von

*Kreator* - Phantom Antichrist :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (25 Mai 2012)

YEAH!!! :rock:


----------



## Finderlohn (25 Mai 2012)

Ich höre Rammstein,AC/DC,Motorhead u.s.w


----------



## Magni (25 Mai 2012)




----------



## beachkini (27 Mai 2012)




----------



## Toolman (30 Mai 2012)




----------



## Sachse (30 Mai 2012)




----------



## beachkini (31 Mai 2012)

Wenn Metallica-Time is, dann darf mein Lieblingslied von denen nicht fehlen


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2012)




----------



## Toolman (3 Juni 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (5 Juni 2012)




----------



## beachkini (8 Juni 2012)




----------



## harrymudd (9 Juni 2012)

SAVATAGE - Hall Of The Mountain King


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)




----------



## beachkini (11 Juni 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

*Victoria für mich 



...and justice for all!*


----------



## Emilysmummie (13 Juni 2012)

*hier scheints nur harte Jungs zu geben 
Näääh *


----------



## beachkini (14 Juni 2012)




----------



## Larocco (17 Juni 2012)

Milady - Liebe kann to​


----------



## beachkini (17 Juni 2012)

*HALESTORM Live In Cologne 2012 (Full Show) 

Halestorm - I Miss the Misery (2012) 

Halestorm - I Miss The Misery (Acoustic) - Lubbock TX 4/21/12

HALESTORM - Love Bites (Official Video HD) 

HALESTORM Love Bites (So Do I) - Unplugged 

Halestorm - It's Not You (Official Video)

Halestorm -- It's Not You (acoustic)


EValine 'There There 
*​


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juni 2012)




----------



## Toolman (19 Juni 2012)

mal ein bischen Kontrastprogramm bringen... 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juni 2012)

*Unheilig* - Neues Album

Vorher nie zu gekommen, mal reinzuhören, ich nachhinein muss ich sagen: zum Glück  nur noch weichgespülter Pop. Naja wers mag...


----------



## Toolman (20 Juni 2012)

Ein klasse Song! :WOW:​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juni 2012)

Klasse Komposition & Performance​


----------



## Larocco (20 Juni 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (25 Juni 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (25 Juni 2012)

Ein Meisterwerk!

:rock: :rock: :rock:​


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Juni 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (26 Juni 2012)

Ein bisschen vom Boss​


----------



## MetalFan (26 Juni 2012)




----------



## Larocco (30 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## MetalFan (3 Juli 2012)

Nach den News von gestern und heute, kam mir das irgendwie in den Sinn! ​


----------



## Sachse (3 Juli 2012)




----------



## Toolman (4 Juli 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (4 Juli 2012)




----------



## Sachse (4 Juli 2012)

ma was anderes bei mir


----------



## neela23 (5 Juli 2012)

bunt gemischt,aber gerne ragga


----------



## neman64 (5 Juli 2012)

Billy Mo, Ich kaufe mir lieber einen Tirolerhut


----------



## MetalFan (7 Juli 2012)

Kreator- Leave This World Behind - Vidéo Dailymotion


----------



## beachkini (8 Juli 2012)

Wie der Typ abgeht  :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (8 Juli 2012)




----------



## neman64 (8 Juli 2012)

Anna Maria Zimmermann, Zum Teufel mit dem Kerl


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Juli 2012)

habe gerade mal von ABBA eine Sammlung


----------



## MetalFan (10 Juli 2012)




----------



## Larocco (10 Juli 2012)




----------



## Toolman (10 Juli 2012)




----------



## TobiasB (10 Juli 2012)

i'm deaf


----------



## Sachse (10 Juli 2012)

*Xandria* - _Discographie (in the Mix)_

Tube Links gibt's eh bei den meisten eh nicht


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juli 2012)

Mal was melancholisches... ​


----------



## machoman (13 Juli 2012)

AC-DC-Hells Bells - YouTube


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Juli 2012)

*Nightwish* - _Last Ride of the Day_


----------



## Sachse (13 Juli 2012)




----------



## neman64 (13 Juli 2012)

Helene Fischer, und Morgen Früh küss ich dich wach


----------



## lobolobo (13 Juli 2012)

Mal wieder Danzig...."How the Gods kill".......


----------



## Sachse (14 Juli 2012)

:rock: :rock: :rock:​


----------



## Toolman (14 Juli 2012)

*Dropkick Murphys* - Alle Alben querbeet :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juli 2012)




----------



## Sachse (15 Juli 2012)




----------



## Sachse (15 Juli 2012)




----------



## neman64 (16 Juli 2012)

In oder Out von Nicki


----------



## Magni (16 Juli 2012)




----------



## Larocco (17 Juli 2012)

Warum geht das einbetten nicht ???​
*Astrosfan:*


> Schreib einfach "


----------



## Sachse (17 Juli 2012)

@ Larocco: 

P.S. wenn es nicht funzt: zitiere einen, bei dem's funzt, entferne die Quote-Tags und trage die letzen Ziffern, mach ich nur so, weil ich zu faul für das Tube-Schreiben bin?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Toolman (18 Juli 2012)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## gianfranco-zola (19 Juli 2012)

Technobase FM


----------



## Sachse (23 Juli 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (24 Juli 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (27 Juli 2012)




----------



## myam77 (29 Juli 2012)

zur zeit ne band namens 'idlewild' - leider länger nix mehr gemacht. haben aber ein paar schöne stücke.


----------



## neman64 (29 Juli 2012)

Helene Fischer, hundert Prozent


----------



## Kathybaby88 (29 Juli 2012)

Cro, Du  Soooo ein Ohrwurm!!


----------



## Quecksilber (30 Juli 2012)




----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2012)

*Testament* - Neues Album 'Dark Roots of Earth'

Macht einen guten ersten Eindruck :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (31 Juli 2012)




----------



## Toolman (31 Juli 2012)

*Jamiroquai* - _Deeper Underground_


----------



## MetalFan (1 Aug. 2012)

@Thomas Wark :angry:


----------



## Quecksilber (1 Aug. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (3 Aug. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (3 Aug. 2012)

Zum 49. des "Riffmasters"!​


----------



## machoman (5 Aug. 2012)

Heino - Blau blüht der Enzian 1972 - YouTube


----------



## d.k.J. (5 Aug. 2012)

Carrie Underwood Album ´Blown away´


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Aug. 2012)

*Blackeyed Blonde* - _Do Ya Like That Shit_


----------



## Quecksilber (6 Aug. 2012)




----------



## Magni (6 Aug. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (6 Aug. 2012)

@Magni
Ich nehm' lieber das Original!


----------



## MetalFan (7 Aug. 2012)

Kick Ass!​


Die Die Die...! :rock:​


----------



## Magni (8 Aug. 2012)




----------



## dianelized20 (10 Aug. 2012)

So als Einstimmung auf Morgen und als Gute-Nacht-Lied


----------



## Quecksilber (11 Aug. 2012)




----------



## neman64 (11 Aug. 2012)

Chacka Chacka deutsch, Rosanna Rocci


----------



## Toolman (12 Aug. 2012)




----------



## Claudia (12 Aug. 2012)

Das neue Album Der Ärtze 'auch'


----------



## neman64 (12 Aug. 2012)

Zuvor zum Teufel mit dem Kerl von Anna Maria Zimmermann, jetzt Und Morgen früh küsse ich dich wach und danach kommt die Hölle Morgen Früh ist mir egal von Helene Fischer


----------



## Sachse (13 Aug. 2012)

*Xandria* – Sisters of the Light


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Aug. 2012)

:rock:


----------



## MetalFan (14 Aug. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (15 Aug. 2012)




----------



## MarkyMark (16 Aug. 2012)

Monika Kruse - Traces (Album) ...quasi in der Dauerschleife.


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Aug. 2012)

*Rob Zombie* - _( go to ) California_


----------



## MetalFan (20 Aug. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (20 Aug. 2012)




----------



## dianelized20 (22 Aug. 2012)

*Ignite* - Our darkest Days Live-DVD

Grandios :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (22 Aug. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (23 Aug. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (27 Aug. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (28 Aug. 2012)

Achtung: Mörder-Doublebass! :rock:​


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Aug. 2012)

@metal: :thumbup::thumbup:

Amy MacDonald - Pride

Amy kanns einfach, toller Song


----------



## Toolman (28 Aug. 2012)

Rage Against The Machine - Guilt Parties (Album)

aktuell: *Wake Up*


----------



## Sachse (28 Aug. 2012)




----------



## Claudia (28 Aug. 2012)

* Asaf Avidan - One day / Reckoning Song (Wankelmut Remix) *


----------



## MetalFan (28 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## MetalFan (29 Aug. 2012)

"...Well now, everything dies, baby, that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back..."​


----------



## Quecksilber (29 Aug. 2012)




----------



## Shadowbeast (29 Aug. 2012)

Lindsey Stirling - The lord of the rings Medley


----------



## MetalFan (30 Aug. 2012)




----------



## d.k.J. (30 Aug. 2012)

Carrie Underwood -- Good Girl Musik Video - MyVideo


----------



## d.k.J. (30 Aug. 2012)

Carrie Underwood -- Before He Cheats Musik Video - MyVideo


----------



## Death Row (31 Aug. 2012)

Tina LaFee vs. Johnny Kelvin - Flip Flop


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2012)

Ennio Morricone & Joan Baez - Here's To You
(Insider an alle Metal Gear-Fans  )


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Sep. 2012)

*The Birthday Massacre* - Down

*Kamelot* - Sacrimony (Angel of Afterlife)


----------



## Sachse (4 Sep. 2012)

*Xandria* - Answers


----------



## d.k.J. (4 Sep. 2012)

Lady Antebellum -- Need You Now


----------



## Death Row (4 Sep. 2012)

Coldplay - A Rush Of Blood To The Head (Album)


----------



## Toolman (4 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Tight66955 (4 Sep. 2012)

meine tägliche Dosis *We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together* von *Taylor Swift*  

das neue Album kann kommen :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (4 Sep. 2012)

Ein Ohrwurm!

Toto - Endless


----------



## Larocco (5 Sep. 2012)

Triggerfinger covert I Follow Rivers met kopjes en mes! - YouTube​


----------



## MetalFan (5 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Death Row (5 Sep. 2012)

*Lana Del Rey - Born To Die (Album)*

Warum? Weil sie *GQ's Woman Of The Year* geworden ist! :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (6 Sep. 2012)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## beachkini (7 Sep. 2012)




----------



## dianelized20 (7 Sep. 2012)

Gänsehaut





​


----------



## Death Row (7 Sep. 2012)

*Pulp Fiction Soundtrack*


----------



## Sachse (9 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (9 Sep. 2012)

:WOW:​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2012)

Mal was "klassisches"! ​


----------



## Magni (10 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Toolman (10 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Death Row (11 Sep. 2012)

LaFee - Frei (Album) :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## Sachse (11 Sep. 2012)

:rock:​


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2012)

:rock:  :rock:​


----------



## Death Row (12 Sep. 2012)

Koreana - Hand In Hand


----------



## Claudia (12 Sep. 2012)

Xavas - Schau nicht mehr zurück
*
*


----------



## Death Row (12 Sep. 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises - Soundtrack


----------



## Tight66955 (13 Sep. 2012)

*Taylor Swift* - Fearless (Album, Platinum-Edition)


----------



## neman64 (13 Sep. 2012)

Hubert von Goisern, Brenna tuats guat


----------



## Sachse (14 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (14 Sep. 2012)

weiter geht's mit den Konzerten :rock:​


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Sep. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> weiter geht's mit den Konzerten :rock:​



Das waren noch Zeiten, meine erstes Nightwish-Konzert von der Tour :thumbup:


----------



## Tight66955 (15 Sep. 2012)

*Kraftklub* - Mit K (Album)


----------



## Death Row (16 Sep. 2012)

*Selena Gomez & The Scene - When The Sun Goes Down (Album)*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Sep. 2012)

*Delain* - We Are The Others Best Delain Music Video


----------



## Tight66955 (17 Sep. 2012)

*Paramore* - Brand New Eyes (Album)


----------



## MetalFan (17 Sep. 2012)

:rock:​


----------



## Death Row (17 Sep. 2012)

*Stefanie Heinzmann - Stefanie Heinzmann (Album)*


----------



## MetalFan (17 Sep. 2012)

Oh Inga...  :rock:​


----------



## beachkini (18 Sep. 2012)




----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Sep. 2012)

*David Garrett* - Viva La Vida

Der Hammer richtig geil gemacht.:thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (23 Sep. 2012)

Marvel's Avengers Soundtrack by Alan Silvestri


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Sep. 2012)

*Taylor Swift* - Begin Again


----------



## German123 (25 Sep. 2012)

Mir geht dieses Lied nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich es erfolgreich verdrängt, jetzt hat man mich wieder drauf gebracht.


----------



## Sidewinder (25 Sep. 2012)




----------



## horstvonhinten (25 Sep. 2012)

Viel Hip Hop, aber auch Jazz, Soul, Funk, Klassik, Metal.


----------



## Leitner (25 Sep. 2012)

Chakuza - Leaving las Vegas


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Titanium - David Guetta ft. Sia (HelenaMaria Cover) Official Acoustic Music Video - YouTube

sehr schönes cover


----------



## Raz0r1205 (26 Sep. 2012)

Tua - Raus


----------



## Leitner (26 Sep. 2012)

257ers - Streichelzoo


----------



## Sidewinder (26 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (26 Sep. 2012)

Fussballkonferenz auf 90elf


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Johnny Pepp - 3 Uhr Nachts


----------



## machoman (27 Sep. 2012)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *David Garrett* - Viva La Vida
> 
> Der Hammer richtig geil gemacht.:thumbup:



:thx::thumbup:


----------



## straightflush (27 Sep. 2012)

Mc fitti- 30 grad


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

J. Lo-Dance again
Die Ärzte- m+f. der Refrain ist einfach klasse


----------



## Shadowbeast (28 Sep. 2012)

Eisbrecher - Die Hölle muss warten (Album)


----------



## wardrobe malfunction (29 Sep. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (29 Sep. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (29 Sep. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (29 Sep. 2012)




----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (29 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Death Row (29 Sep. 2012)

Robert Palmer - Addicted To Love


----------



## Spellcaster (29 Sep. 2012)




----------



## cmd666 (30 Sep. 2012)

Meine derzeit favorisierte "Sonntags"-Band


----------



## revo27 (30 Sep. 2012)

mein liebligsband ist alter bridge haben einfach klasse songs und kann man immer hören.


----------



## MetalFan (1 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Toolman (1 Okt. 2012)

*The Pussycat Dolls + Carmen Electra + Tom Jones*
kann man DAS toppen? Ich denke nicht! 

​


----------



## tomte123 (1 Okt. 2012)

Project X OST :thumbup:


----------



## maratona27 (1 Okt. 2012)

The Doors als all time favorite und zur Zeit The Libertines


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Chilly Gonzales with the RSO - Different Kind of Prostitute

Sooooo gut!


----------



## MetalFan (2 Okt. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (2 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## wardrobe malfunction (2 Okt. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (3 Okt. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (3 Okt. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (3 Okt. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (3 Okt. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (3 Okt. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (3 Okt. 2012)




----------



## wardrobe malfunction (3 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Tight66955 (3 Okt. 2012)

*Green Day* - ¡UNO! (Album)


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2012)

Taylor Swift - Speak Now (Album)


----------



## beachkini (3 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Sidewinder (3 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Okt. 2012)

*Therion* - _Crazy Night_


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2012)

Taylor Swift - Speak Now [Disc 2]


----------



## MetalFan (3 Okt. 2012)

:rock: Man war ich heißer nach dem Konzert! :rock:​


----------



## 6hallo6 (3 Okt. 2012)

Breakz , ein sehr tolles internet Radio


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2012)

Stefanie Heinzmann mit ihrem gleichnamigem Album "Stefanie Heinzmann"


----------



## Teck2 (3 Okt. 2012)

DasDing - lautstark


----------



## AWF (3 Okt. 2012)

Taylor Swift ROCKT DIE BUDE!!!!

ich sag da nur: UUUUUHHHHH UHH UHH UHH UHH


----------



## Teck2 (3 Okt. 2012)

naja, eher weniger


----------



## l0nd0nbaby (3 Okt. 2012)

Kerrie Roberts - Rescue Me


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2012)

Scarlett Johansson - Summertime


----------



## adriane (3 Okt. 2012)

also ich höre das Gras wachsen!!


Kleiner Spass von Adriane


----------



## Cairo137 (4 Okt. 2012)

VIVA Schrott


----------



## Tight66955 (4 Okt. 2012)

*Taylor Swift* - Red (Single)


----------



## beachkini (4 Okt. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (4 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Toolman (4 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Okt. 2012)

*The Corrs* - Forgiven, Not Forgotten Album

Was will man mehr, 3 bildhübsche Mädels machen tolle Musik


----------



## Toolman (4 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## JohnKahlua (6 Okt. 2012)

Aktueller Tipp_ Phrasenmäher


----------



## Hakkespacken (7 Okt. 2012)

hardcore ( dj d-ceptor , noize suppressor , angerfist usw!)


----------



## nobody316 (7 Okt. 2012)

Living Colour - Cult Of Personality


----------



## maggiking (7 Okt. 2012)

Ensiferum mit dem Album Unsung Heroes


----------



## Hakunamatatatatt (7 Okt. 2012)

Höre in letzter Zeit viel Biggie :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (8 Okt. 2012)

0:49 beginnt der Song


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

hiphop

Die Fantastischen Vier - MfG - YouTube


----------



## KerryAshley (11 Okt. 2012)

ich hoere gern rock, ebm, gothic


----------



## Death Row (12 Okt. 2012)

The Pretty Reckless - Light Me Up (Album)


----------



## Klark (13 Okt. 2012)

buddy holly - maybe baby


----------



## Death Row (13 Okt. 2012)

Lana Del Rey - Born To Die (Album)


----------



## gazpacho (15 Okt. 2012)

opan gangnam style


----------



## Sidewinder (15 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Death Row (15 Okt. 2012)

Stefanie Heinzmann - Stefanie Heinzmann (Album)

Hach Steffilein *schwärm


----------



## Sachse (15 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Toolman (15 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## MUH (15 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Raz0r1205 (17 Okt. 2012)

Linkin Park - Skin to Bone


----------



## Sachse (17 Okt. 2012)

Dank an den General für das hammer Lied :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (17 Okt. 2012)

Vangelis - Blade Runner Soundtrack 

Der Mann ist ein Genie!


----------



## carlom (17 Okt. 2012)

The Weight (The Band)

The Band ... the Weight 1969 @ woodstock live - YouTube


----------



## Tight66955 (18 Okt. 2012)

*All Time Low* - Don't Panic (Album)


----------



## sylviatietjens (18 Okt. 2012)

bat for lashes - lilies


----------



## Toolman (18 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Death Row (18 Okt. 2012)

*Genesis - Turn It On Again: The Hits*


----------



## Toolman (19 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Tight66955 (19 Okt. 2012)

*Taylor Swift* - Red (Single)


----------



## kingc (19 Okt. 2012)

Rihanna - Talk Talk Talk


----------



## mace (19 Okt. 2012)

Killswitch Engage - End Of My Heartache


----------



## Swifty (20 Okt. 2012)

blackmill-The drift


----------



## varaugh (20 Okt. 2012)

MachOne - Schweinegrippe (Official) - YouTube


----------



## neman64 (20 Okt. 2012)

Jetzt höre ich Helden habe ich nicht gesucht von Michelle, und danach kommt die Hintermooser Kathi von DJ Ötzi


----------



## Reiter (21 Okt. 2012)

Hollywood Undead - Dead Bite


----------



## schlongdong2 (21 Okt. 2012)

Im Moment bin ich voll aufm David Guetta-Trip. Paaaarty!!!!!


----------



## Buterfly (21 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## schlongdong2 (21 Okt. 2012)

@Butterfly: Hihi, ich kann's mittlerweile gar nicht meer ausschalten DD


----------



## Tight66955 (21 Okt. 2012)

*Taylor Swift* - I Knew You Were Trouble.

Einstimmung auf "Red" geht weiter


----------



## Darktempler (21 Okt. 2012)

Sandro Silva - Epic


----------



## Purple Feather (21 Okt. 2012)

80% Rockmusik und sonst aktuelle Charts usw. aber liebsten halt meine Lieblingsband "The Donnas".


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Okt. 2012)

*Delta Goodrem* - Children of the universe

Neues Album, ein schöner Montag (ausnahmsweise), hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das dieses Jahr noch zu Gesicht bzw zu Gehör bekomme :WOW:


----------



## Puma121085 (23 Okt. 2012)

Knallharter Heavy Metal!!! Und im Moment lena!


----------



## Tight66955 (23 Okt. 2012)

*Bridgit Mendler* - Hello My Name Is... (Album)


----------



## neuromancer76 (23 Okt. 2012)

Puma121085 schrieb:


> Knallharter Heavy Metal!!! Und im Moment lena!



Stardust? Wat denn sonst  Ich wechsle im Moment auch zwischen Lena und alten House Clubsounds. Die Welt ist kränk!


----------



## SleazeGlamRoxx (24 Okt. 2012)

Sleaze-, Glam-, Hardrock, Hair Metal


----------



## thom86 (24 Okt. 2012)

also ich bin noch neu hier . 
ich höre fasst alles . meistens aber rock Pop und Rap



bis dann


----------



## MetalFan (24 Okt. 2012)

*Awesome!!!* :rock:​


----------



## Hodnx (25 Okt. 2012)

JAW - meine Fans


----------



## Sidewinder (25 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Death Row (25 Okt. 2012)

*Adele - 21 (Album)*


----------



## glennd (26 Okt. 2012)

Habe gerade alte Genesis Alben entdeckt


----------



## koeten (26 Okt. 2012)

Das neue Album von Seeed. Ganz stark!


----------



## Tight66955 (26 Okt. 2012)

(natürlich) *Taylor Swift* - Red (Album, Deluxe Version)

gefällt mir sehr gut :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Okt. 2012)

*Pink Floyd* - _Run Like Hell_


----------



## Death Row (26 Okt. 2012)

*Münchner Freiheit - Ohne dich schlaf ich heut Nacht nicht ein*


----------



## neman64 (26 Okt. 2012)

Rosanna Rocci, Das fühlt sich gut an


----------



## jayjo (27 Okt. 2012)

mazl schrieb:


> hör eigentlich auch alles bis auf so speedmetalhardcoresuperschranz :WOW:
> am liebsten aber hiphop & r'n'b. das leg ich für mich daheim auch selber manchmal auf (turntables etc. - wenn man das "musik machen" nennen kann



ebenso ^^
looooooveee


----------



## beachkini (27 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Death Row (27 Okt. 2012)

*Depeche Mode - Stripped*


----------



## neman64 (27 Okt. 2012)

Antonia aus Tirol - Wenn der Hafer sticht


----------



## rob01 (27 Okt. 2012)

Im Moment vor allem Red von Taylor Swift und Babel von Mumford and Sons. Zwei tolle Alben!


----------



## neman64 (27 Okt. 2012)

Anna Maria Zimmermann - Frei sein


----------



## beachkini (27 Okt. 2012)

King Cannons - smoked out city


----------



## cmd666 (28 Okt. 2012)

Prog Doom!


----------



## Sidewinder (28 Okt. 2012)

Nitzer Ebb - Murderous


----------



## Moreblack (28 Okt. 2012)

guten rock n`roll.
Von Liquid Tension Experiment live in la 2008: "when the water breaks".


----------



## Sidewinder (28 Okt. 2012)

DAF - Alle gegen alle


----------



## neman64 (28 Okt. 2012)

Andy Borg - Adios Amor


----------



## Mitch01 (29 Okt. 2012)

ich bin auch relativ flexibel


----------



## MetalFan (29 Okt. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (1 Nov. 2012)

Passend zum heutigen TV-Abend​


----------



## Death Row (2 Nov. 2012)

*Paramore - The Final Riot! (Live)*


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

Queen - I Want To Break Free


----------



## Sidewinder (3 Nov. 2012)

Und heute Abend dann endlich wieder Live on Stage :WOW:


----------



## Gothica (3 Nov. 2012)

Savatage - When The Crowds Are Gone () - YouTube


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (3 Nov. 2012)

Motörhead - Enter Sandman - YouTube


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2012)

Den Liveticker bei WDR 2


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Nov. 2012)

90elf - BuLi-Konferenz


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> 90elf - BuLi-Konferenz



Ich jetzt auch


----------



## MetalFan (5 Nov. 2012)

Dave prügelt förmlich die Schei... aus dem Drum kit - herrlich! :rock:​


----------



## Sachse (5 Nov. 2012)

meins ist nicht weniger brachial


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2012)

*Basil Poledouris - Conan the Barbarian (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)*


----------



## will_ladenschnell (6 Nov. 2012)

Dragonborn - Skyrim Soundtrack


----------



## crismark88 (7 Nov. 2012)

LIndsay Stirling - Crystallize ;-)


----------



## Raz0r1205 (7 Nov. 2012)

Die Orsons - Vodka Apfel Z


----------



## JasonMatthews (8 Nov. 2012)

Klassiker mit Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## cmd666 (8 Nov. 2012)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Dave prügelt förmlich die Schei... aus dem Drum kit - herrlich! :rock:​



Ich konter mit dem "entspannten" Gene Hoglan! :WOW:


----------



## neman64 (8 Nov. 2012)

Mit dir vielleicht von Nicole


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Nov. 2012)

Fussball ist langweilig, da hör ich nebenbei lieber mal nen Klassiker

Bin gerade bei Number of the Beast :rock:


----------



## Sachse (9 Nov. 2012)




----------



## paspartout (10 Nov. 2012)

Geräusche und so'n Zeugs


----------



## eis (10 Nov. 2012)

Vögelgeräusche, äähhhmmmm .... gezwitscher


----------



## Toolman (10 Nov. 2012)

*Volbeat* - _Live from Beyond Hell/Above Heaven_, Forum - Copenhagen


----------



## paspartout (10 Nov. 2012)

Ach,du meinst Musik ?!
Sach das doch gleich,Mann !

Tschjo ... pfff... ... also ....

Pur,Klaus Lage,Heinz Rudolf Kunze,Udo Lindenberg
( aber nich den neuen Udo mit dem ganzen Schmusekram.Nöö,schon den alten
- versoffen,verkatert,büschen assi - So wie wir in lieben.'N echter Rocker eben:rock: )

Dann noch Amon Amarth ,Kiss,AC/DC und Queen.

Un von die Klassikers J.B.Bach und Stamitz.


----------



## Death Row (10 Nov. 2012)

*Ellie Goulding - Bright Lights und Halcyon*

Herrlich und erfrischend anders. 
Eine grazile und engelsgleiche Stimme gepaart mit Dance-Pop. :thumbup:
Hat was von Lana Del Rey, aber mit mehr Tempo


----------



## Sidewinder (11 Nov. 2012)

Geiler Soundtrack zu einem geilen Film


----------



## Toolman (12 Nov. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2012)

I'm on my way to hell and back...​


----------



## Gothica (15 Nov. 2012)

Manowar - Warriors of the World HD - YouTube


----------



## Death Row (15 Nov. 2012)

*Lana Del Rey - Born To Die (Album)*

Ich will nicht glauben, dass es ihr erstes und gleichzeitig ihr letztes Album sein soll.....


----------



## Gothica (16 Nov. 2012)

Manowar - Herz Aus Stahl - YouTube

Manowar - Courage Official HD - YouTube


----------



## LeFrogue (16 Nov. 2012)

dave schrieb:


> Am liebsten RAMMSTEIN,sonst DarkWave,Gothic,The Cure,Depeche Mode(daher mein Nick )und sogar manches "Mainstream"



guter Geschmack, dave.  Welches ist Dein Lieblingsalbum von "The Cure"?


----------



## Death Row (16 Nov. 2012)

*Victorious Cast - Don't You Forget About Me (feat. Victoria Justice)*


----------



## LeFrogue (16 Nov. 2012)

Evanescence ****** Imaginary


----------



## LeFrogue (17 Nov. 2012)

*Etta Scollo* - Les Siciliens (full album)


----------



## LeFrogue (17 Nov. 2012)

und anschließend:

*Karat* - Über sieben Brücken mußt du Gehn

*City* - Am Fenster

*Patricia Kaas* - "toute la musique" aufgenommen am 18. und 19. November 2004 im Cirque Royal, Brüssel (entire DVD)


----------



## neman64 (17 Nov. 2012)

Nicht jeder kann ein Mozart sien - Stefanie Hertel


----------



## makidonski (18 Nov. 2012)

Kendrick Lamar-Good Kid Maad City


----------



## Raz0r1205 (18 Nov. 2012)

Das Gebrabbel vom Doppelpass


----------



## timo_trampolin (18 Nov. 2012)

spank rock - baby

http://noisey.vice.com/de/music-video-premieres/spank-rock-baby-offizielle-videopremiere


----------



## LeFrogue (19 Nov. 2012)

Zur Einstimmung auf den heutigen Tag: 

*The Cure - Dressing Up
The Cure - Waiting*

*The Birthday Massacre - Forever
The Birthday Massacre - Control (tweaker mix)
*
*Depeche Mode - Precious
*
*Silly - Die Furcht der Fische
Silly - Fliegender Fisch
Silly - Über ihr taute das Eis*

*Reinhard Mey - Du bist die Stille
Reinhard Mey - All`meine Wege*


----------



## Toolman (19 Nov. 2012)




----------



## Moreblack (19 Nov. 2012)

Kree Nakoorie von Alcatrazz, Live in Japan mit Steve Vai `84.


----------



## LeFrogue (19 Nov. 2012)

Ich kann mich kaum erinnern, dass ich je einen solch schönen Gurtstag erlebt habe. Vielleicht in der Kindheit - ich weiß es nicht.

An Toolman : Ich dachte an" Ice Queen" heute morgen von"Within Temptation". Nicht so positiv der Titel, aber er hätte gepasst.


----------



## LeFrogue (19 Nov. 2012)

LeFrogue schrieb:


> Ich kann mich kaum erinnern, dass ich je einen solch schönen Gurtstag erlebt habe. Vielleicht in der Kindheit - ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> An Toolman : Ich dachte an" Ice Queen" heute morgen von"Within Temptation". Nicht so positiv der Titel, aber er hätte gepasst.



Zur Erklärung : Das erste dreiviertel-Jahr war weit mehr[/U ]als negatriv.


----------



## LeFrogue (19 Nov. 2012)

Zum Ausklang jetz:

*Porcupine Tree - Way Out Of Here
Porcupine Tree - Drown With Me

The Birthday Massacre - Good Night
*


----------



## Sachse (20 Nov. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (20 Nov. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (21 Nov. 2012)

Frisch von Testament geteilt! :rock:​


----------



## Mr.Money (21 Nov. 2012)

Disturbed: Asylum nicht so gut wie Ten Thousand Fists aber geht schon


----------



## Gothica (22 Nov. 2012)

Die Hinichen - Adam - YouTube

MANOWAR: Gods of War ( Germany 2007) - YouTube

Böhse Onkelz - [LaUltima] Live in Berlin - Kirche - YouTube


----------



## Sachse (22 Nov. 2012)

Onkelz in the Mix - _Wir ham' noch lange nicht genug_, _Heilige Lieder_, _ Weisses Album_ & _Schwarzes Album_


----------



## LeFrogue (22 Nov. 2012)

Silly scheint Name des Programms zu sein, JJL (eine weitere Enttäuschung in meinem Leben).
Es ist mir mehrmals aufgefallen; eigentlich total gegen meine Überzeugung :
Ost-Deutsch bleibt Ost-Deutsch !!!
Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall und Erfolg ist vergänglich.
Die Stasi wußte *immer* wo wer wohnt ! ! !
Please stop talking, please (ich kann leider kein Russisch)


----------



## Death Row (23 Nov. 2012)

*Rihanna - Unapologetic Deluxe Edition *

 :drip::WOW::jumping::thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (23 Nov. 2012)

*Tiësto* - _What Can We Do (A Deeper Love)_


----------



## Sachse (23 Nov. 2012)

@ LeFrogue: wat willst du uns sagen? 

Böhse Onkelz - E.I.N.S


----------



## Toolman (23 Nov. 2012)

*Chicane* - _Where Do I Start (Disco Citizens Edit)_


----------



## stef2222 (24 Nov. 2012)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Gothica (25 Nov. 2012)

Gabrielle Aplin - The Power of Love - YouTube


----------



## henryford (25 Nov. 2012)

musik......


----------



## Sachse (25 Nov. 2012)

*Lunatica* - _The Edge Of Infinity_, _New Shores_ & _Atlantis_ In the Mix


----------



## Toolman (25 Nov. 2012)

- _Nothing Else Matters_


----------



## Claudia (25 Nov. 2012)

R.I.P wir vermissen euch


----------



## .Engelchen. (25 Nov. 2012)

Claudia schrieb:


> R.I.P wir vermissen euch


----------



## Death Row (26 Nov. 2012)

*Rihanna - Good Girl Gone Bad: Reloaded (Album)*


----------



## roter_baron (27 Nov. 2012)

momentan ne folge von tkkg


----------



## Toolman (27 Nov. 2012)

*Scarface* - _O.S.T._

aktuell: *Amy Holland* - _She's On fire_


----------



## Sachse (27 Nov. 2012)

Taylor Swift - Red (Album)


----------



## Sachse (27 Nov. 2012)

da das neue RiRi Album zum ... ist, mal was ordentliches reinlegt

Epica - Cry for the Moon Live @ Miskolc Hungary


----------



## Death Row (27 Nov. 2012)

Ich kann dafür nichts mit Taylor's neuem Album anfangen


----------



## Sachse (27 Nov. 2012)

das hab ich vorhin zum ersten mal gehört, sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig

90elf.de


----------



## beachkini (28 Nov. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (28 Nov. 2012)

Ganz frisches Video! :rock:​


----------



## Sachse (28 Nov. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> Taylor Swift - Red (Album)



beim 2. Hören gefällts schon besser


----------



## astrosfan (29 Nov. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Rihanna - Unapologetic Deluxe Edition *
> 
> :drip::WOW::jumping::thumbup:



Same here :thumbup::WOW: Der Burner das Ding!


----------



## mjw (29 Nov. 2012)

Jill Scott
The Original Jill Scott from The Vault Vol. 1 | JillScott.com

z. B.: Jill Scott "A Long Walk" - YouTube


----------



## Toolman (29 Nov. 2012)

*Volbeat* - _Live from Beyond Hell/Above Heaven, Forum Copenhagen 2010_

Aktuell: _Fallen_ :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Nov. 2012)

Mal eben was für die Halbzeitpause


----------



## Sidewinder (30 Nov. 2012)

Depeche Mode - One Caress


----------



## toothsain (30 Nov. 2012)

Wovon sollen wir träumen - Frida Gold


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Nov. 2012)

Gänsehaut, ich will die auch live sehen und nicht immer nur auf DVD oder YT


----------



## Sachse (30 Nov. 2012)

flieg nach down under, was du ja schon machen wolltest  oder nerv ihren Support, das sie gefällligst bei dir zum private Konzert antreten soll  (Bilder davon hier exklusiv, wenn schon denn schon  )



klingt voll gut, trotz Kerl-Gesang


----------



## Sachse (30 Nov. 2012)

ist schon vorbei, daher lieber Altbewährtes zum Abrocken


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Nov. 2012)

Nach ein paar Bierchen werde ich immer so sentimental 

*Delta Goodrem* - Child of the universe


----------



## Sachse (1 Dez. 2012)

bei Delta wird einen schon warm ums Herz 

die Empfehlungen bei tube taugen was :WOW:

neue Band mit tussi-fronterin gefunden


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

Blackmores Night - A Knight in York (Live)


----------



## Death Row (1 Dez. 2012)

*Gregorian - Voyage, Voyage*


----------



## Death Row (2 Dez. 2012)

*Paul Leonard-Morgan - Dredd: Original Film Soundtrack *
http://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url...ken=s-M4Gux&show_artwork=true&secret_url=true


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

L.E.D Rank 1


----------



## Tight66955 (2 Dez. 2012)

*All Time Low* - Don't Panic (Album)


----------



## Sidewinder (2 Dez. 2012)




----------



## .Engelchen. (2 Dez. 2012)

Das ist irgendwie richtig cool :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Dez. 2012)

*Blutengel* - _Engelsblut_


----------



## MetalFan (3 Dez. 2012)

Heute vor 9 Jahren veröffentlicht! :rock:​


----------



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (3 Dez. 2012)

*Epica* - The Classical Conspiracy - Live @ Miskolc Hungary


----------



## MetalFan (3 Dez. 2012)

Gänsehaut :rock:​


----------



## Hemi76 (5 Dez. 2012)

Celldweller - So Long Sentiment - YouTube


----------



## Hemi76 (5 Dez. 2012)




----------



## Sidewinder (5 Dez. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (5 Dez. 2012)

*Come crawling faster obey your master! :rock:*​


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Dez. 2012)

*Game of Thrones* - _Soundtrack_


----------



## Toolman (7 Dez. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (9 Dez. 2012)




----------



## MetalFan (10 Dez. 2012)

:rock:​


----------



## Death Row (12 Dez. 2012)

*Die Fantastischen Vier - MTV Unplugged*


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Dez. 2012)

*Toto* - _Africa_


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Dez. 2012)

*Maroon 5 - Overexposed *
_Album_


----------



## Sachse (13 Dez. 2012)




----------



## Tight66955 (14 Dez. 2012)

*Paramore* - Brand New Eyes (Deluxe Version)


----------



## Sabata (15 Dez. 2012)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Come crawling faster obey your master! :rock:*​



Das waren Zeiten...:thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Dez. 2012)

*Iron Maiden* - _The Number of the Beast_


----------



## Dhluk (17 Dez. 2012)

Musik


----------



## beachkini (17 Dez. 2012)

Tulisa Contostavlos BBC Radio 1's Live Lounge 2012 (album) - ( Titanium (Originally by David Guetta feat. Sia))


----------



## MetalFan (17 Dez. 2012)

Dank der genialen VW Golf 7 - Werbung voll im Ohr!​


----------



## Gerd23 (17 Dez. 2012)

alles außer Volksmusik.


----------



## MetalFan (18 Dez. 2012)

Was es nicht alles Gibt.​


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Dez. 2012)

Mal wieder was Old-School-iges​


----------



## Death Row (18 Dez. 2012)

*Lana Del Rey - Born To Die (Album)*


----------



## beachkini (18 Dez. 2012)

Nirvana - Girls Dj Dima House Remix


----------



## Gothica (19 Dez. 2012)

Springwater - I will return - YouTube


Chicane - Saltwater - YouTube


----------



## eis (19 Dez. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Nirvana - Girls Dj Dima House Remix



So etwa habe ich meine Silvesterparty geplant. :WOW: Leider nur im Traum.


----------



## ahana (20 Dez. 2012)

house =) Music


----------



## ahana (20 Dez. 2012)

hip hop electro


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Dez. 2012)

Taylor Swift - Tim McGraw (Live)

Da war sie noch verdammt süss und hat noch gute Musik gemacht!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qgq8Vjswk8


----------



## Tight66955 (22 Dez. 2012)

*Green Day* - ¡TRÉ! (Album)


----------



## Toolman (23 Dez. 2012)




----------



## Toolman (24 Dez. 2012)

:rock:​


----------



## tollman88 (24 Dez. 2012)

Fields of the Nephilim - Mourning Sun
Fields of the Nephilim - Ceromonies (Ad Mortem Ad Vitam)


----------



## Netbound (26 Dez. 2012)

"Alles mögliche" ist zwar keine Musikrichtung, aber es trifft es immer am besten. Je nach Laune und Stimmung von Metal bis Klassik alles dabei.


----------



## Nessiah (26 Dez. 2012)

Die wie ich finde, mit Abstand beste Live Performance von Metallica! :rock:

[HQ] Metallica - Creeping Death (Live 1989 Seattle) (Great Quality) - YouTube


----------



## blag_usher (26 Dez. 2012)

michael jackson =)


----------



## SHOCKER (27 Dez. 2012)

The only way to exit, is going piece by piece...


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Dez. 2012)

*Ex Drummer* - _Soundtrack_


----------



## mav (27 Dez. 2012)

Disclosure - Latch feat. Sam Smith


----------



## Toolman (29 Dez. 2012)

*Nemesea* - _Stay With Me_


----------



## Troy999 (30 Dez. 2012)

Jake Miller


----------



## SpamZz (4 Jan. 2013)

Bin momentan selber am Musik auflegen, Richtung Deep Melodical House
Bei Interesse könnt ich mal reinhörn auf Soundcloud: Pepe Tobler


----------



## Sachse (4 Jan. 2013)

*Taylor Swift* - Red (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 Jan. 2013)

ich lebe ziemlich rockig Linkin Park , Limp Bizkit , Rammstein .Ärzte ja sowas


----------



## Toolman (4 Jan. 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (4 Jan. 2013)

NAFFTIE schrieb:


> ich lebe ziemlich rockig Linkin Park , Limp Bizkit , Rammstein .Ärzte ja sowas



:rock: Da geht aber noch was auf der Rock-Skala  Das dürfte ja vielleicht auch einigen Herrschaften hier gefallen:


----------



## Sidewinder (5 Jan. 2013)




----------



## Pomm (5 Jan. 2013)

SAIL - AWOLNATION - YouTube?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Manutjee (7 Jan. 2013)

The Script - Before the worst <3


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Jan. 2013)

*Mammoth Mammoth* - _Hell's Likely_


----------



## MetalFan (9 Jan. 2013)




----------



## McSlaughter (11 Jan. 2013)

Wenn, dann höre ich online immer das Black-Metal-Radio! \m/


----------



## Sachse (11 Jan. 2013)

wurde mal wieder Zeit für 

*RAMMSTEIN* - Herzeleid (Album)


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Jan. 2013)

Irgendwie mag ich die Mädels


----------



## Sachse (11 Jan. 2013)

Onkelz - Freddy Krüger


----------



## Toolman (12 Jan. 2013)

*H-Blockx* - _Monsta City_


----------



## MetalFan (15 Jan. 2013)




----------



## Toolman (15 Jan. 2013)

*Disturbed* - _Perfect Insanity_


----------



## beachkini (16 Jan. 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2013)

:rock:


----------



## Death Row (16 Jan. 2013)

*Coldplay - X&Y (Album)*


----------



## beachkini (16 Jan. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> :rock:
> 
> Ramones - Rockaway Beach



und The Clash for President  :WOW:


----------



## sion06 (16 Jan. 2013)

bei mir ist das auch ziemlich schwammig. kommt auf die wochenlaune an. mal rock, dann zum r n' b, dann zum dubstep^^


----------



## sion06 (16 Jan. 2013)

wirtz - akustik voodoo


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Jan. 2013)

*Summoning* - _Let Mortal Heroes Sing Your Fame_


----------



## MetalFan (17 Jan. 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2013)

*Riverside* - Neues Album 'Shrine of the new generation slaves' :WOW:

Grandios wie immer :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (20 Jan. 2013)

*Coldplay - A Rush Of Blood To The Head (Album)*


----------



## smashy (21 Jan. 2013)

Foo Fighters... Papa Roach


----------



## Pomm (21 Jan. 2013)

*Luis Bacalov & Rocky Roberts - Django*

vom Soundtrack von Django Unchained


----------



## Toolman (21 Jan. 2013)

*Volbeat* - _Maybellene I Hofteholder_


----------



## MetalFan (22 Jan. 2013)

:rock: Heute hat die Mutter aller Metal-Videos 24. Geburtstag! :rock:​


----------



## beachkini (23 Jan. 2013)

Es darf einfach nicht sein  rofl3


----------



## sebuman (23 Jan. 2013)

Pendulum FTW!


----------



## Death Row (23 Jan. 2013)

*Pulp Fiction Soundtrack*


----------



## Shadowbeast (23 Jan. 2013)

Christina Grimmie - Telephone


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2013)

Ein paar Bier und schon landet die Australierin wieder in der Playlist





*Delta Goodrem* - 'Child of the Universe' Album


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Jan. 2013)

*Bonnie Tyler* - _Faster Than the Speed of Night_


----------



## Eagle1510 (24 Jan. 2013)

watch out stampede  sehr geiles cover von kesha

Watch Out Stampede! - Die Young (Kesha Cover) - YouTube


----------



## blümchen (24 Jan. 2013)

Radiocharts oder Punkrock, passt immer


----------



## nonskid (24 Jan. 2013)

im moment vado - slime flu 3 (hip hop)


----------



## beachkini (25 Jan. 2013)

wie man den youtube comments entnehmen kann bin ich nciht der einzige, der durch die serie californication, das lied vorgekramt hat


----------



## Toolman (26 Jan. 2013)




----------



## beachkini (27 Jan. 2013)

Beste Radio-Sender der besten Stadt der Welt! Abgesehn von der Musik sind auch die Mods klasse :thumbup: Z.B. Martin Kesici is am Start und wir teilweise immernoch wegen seinem Dschungelcampbesuch im letzten jahr verarscht 


Live Streams des Senders

Maximum Rock ( is das, was normal gesendet wird)

Rock Classics

Alternative

From Hell

Sind ja einige Rock-Fans hier  :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (27 Jan. 2013)

Klasse star fm gibt's noch! 

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre hatten die zu der Zeit als ich im Berliner Umland weilte nur eine Sendelizenz bis 21 Uhr.


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Jan. 2013)

*Motörhead* - _Dead Men Tell No Tales_


----------



## Toolman (29 Jan. 2013)

*The Crystal Method* - _Name Of The Game_


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Jan. 2013)

*Taylor Swift* - All too well

Im Langzeittest der einzig wirklich gute Song vom neuen Album


----------



## Sachse (29 Jan. 2013)

find's album nach paar mal hören ganz gut 

*Midnattsol* - alle alben in the mix


----------



## Toolman (30 Jan. 2013)

*Queens of the Stone Age* – _You Think I Ain't Worth a Dollar, But I Feel Like a Millionaire_


----------



## deep.devilboy (1 Feb. 2013)

Hammock - Floating Away in Every Direction - YouTube


----------



## Sachse (1 Feb. 2013)

*Nightwish *- Imaginaerum (Album)


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2013)

Loona Vamos a la playa OFFICIAL D.Mand Remix VIDEO - YouTube

Ich höre gerade Loona mit Vamos a la playa


----------



## Sachse (5 Feb. 2013)

*Lyriel* - Leverage (Album)

Dank an funkycop999 für die Empfehlung :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (5 Feb. 2013)

*Coldplay - Viva La Vida Or Death And All His Friends*


----------



## Toolman (6 Feb. 2013)

*Bush* - _My Engine Is With You_


----------



## Toolman (7 Feb. 2013)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - _Under And Over It_ :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Feb. 2013)

So einmal richtig schockieren 

*Die wunderbare Welt der Klassik - Die ewigen Meisterwerke*:

Gerade läuft Vivaldi - Die vier Jahreszeiten - Der Frühling


----------



## Sachse (7 Feb. 2013)

Gegenprogramm:

*Epica* - Design Your Universe


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Feb. 2013)

*Summoning* - _A New Power Is Rising_


----------



## Sidewinder (8 Feb. 2013)




----------



## Sachse (8 Feb. 2013)

*Kamlot* - Karma, The Black Halo, Ghost Opera & Poetry For The Poisoned - In the mix


----------



## Toolman (8 Feb. 2013)

:rock:


----------



## Sachse (9 Feb. 2013)

:WOW:


----------



## Sachse (9 Feb. 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Feb. 2013)

*Def Leppard*- _Women_


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Feb. 2013)

*Suicidal Tendencies* - 'How will i laugh tomorrow' - Album

Suicidal for life


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

rnb electro house hip hop
fast alles^^


----------



## Tommigank (12 Feb. 2013)

Punk
Speed und Thrashmetal:devil:

Bad Religion,Slayer,Blind Guardian,The Offspring,Sodom usw....


----------



## woinko53 (15 Feb. 2013)

Jake Bugg und Calexico


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Feb. 2013)

*Doro* - _Burn It Up_


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Feb. 2013)

Grandioses Konzert, da können Taylor und Co. einpacken :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (19 Feb. 2013)

v


----------



## Quecksilber (20 Feb. 2013)

:devil::rock:


----------



## Toolman (20 Feb. 2013)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - _From Out Of Nowhere_ (Avengers OST)


----------



## Tight66955 (20 Feb. 2013)

*Imagine Dragons* - Night Visions (Album)


----------



## lukeskywalker (20 Feb. 2013)

Kvelertak - "Mjød"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDyHhV9UK-4


----------



## MetalFan (23 Feb. 2013)

Ein richtiger Ohrwurm! :rock:​


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Feb. 2013)

*Leaves' Eyes* - _Spirits' Masquerade_


----------



## stfn24 (27 Feb. 2013)

*Macklemore* und
*E Dubble*


----------



## beachkini (1 März 2013)




----------



## Toolman (1 März 2013)

​


----------



## Kiv94 (1 März 2013)

Robbie Williams - Candy


----------



## MetalFan (1 März 2013)

Stream on iTunes: David Bowie - The Next Day (Album)


----------



## Flaming Sword (2 März 2013)

*Raido* - _Surrender_


----------



## Kiv94 (2 März 2013)

Abba - The winner takes it all


----------



## vdsbulli (3 März 2013)

ACDC
Deep Purple
Era
ZZTop
und viele andere


----------



## dianelized20 (5 März 2013)

*Dido* - Girl who got away (Neues Album)

Schon mal wieder etwas peppiger als das letzte :thumbup: 'End of night' bei den ersten Durchläufen bisher der beste Song 

Jetzt bitte mal endlich auf Tour kommen, die fehlt noch dringendst in meiner Liste


----------



## Kiv94 (5 März 2013)

BAP-Verdamp lang her


----------



## Würfelmeister (5 März 2013)

Kalmah - To the gallows


----------



## lollollol888 (6 März 2013)

two gallants - my love wont wait


----------



## dianelized20 (8 März 2013)

*Soilwork* - The Living Infinite

Schaun wer mal wie das neue Doppel-Album geworden ist


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 März 2013)

*Mortillery* - _F.O.A.D._


----------



## MetalFan (8 März 2013)




----------



## minor11 (9 März 2013)

Pink Floyd - Dark Side


----------



## 6hallo6 (9 März 2013)

Fast alles


----------



## xbnz1706 (15 März 2013)

will.i.am - Scream & Shout ft. Britney Spears


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 März 2013)

*Delain* - _See Me In A Shadow_


----------



## sany (19 März 2013)

ich höre am liebsten deutschrock


----------



## dianelized20 (19 März 2013)

*In Extremo* - Vollmond

Lange nicht mehr angehört, die ersten Alben sind schon nett


----------



## Toolman (20 März 2013)

*Delain* - _We Are The Others_


----------



## beachkini (20 März 2013)




----------



## Toolman (21 März 2013)

​


----------



## Sachse (22 März 2013)

*Epica* - Requiem For The Indifferent (Album)


----------



## General (23 März 2013)

One Republic- I lose Myself (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 März 2013)

*Edenbridge* - _Skyline_


----------



## MetalFan (23 März 2013)

Kaum zu glauben das beide Bands den gleichen Frontmann haben!​


----------



## Sachse (23 März 2013)

*Nightwish* - End of an Era (letztes Konzert mit Tarja)


----------



## Toolman (23 März 2013)

*The Birthday Massacre* - _One Promise_


----------



## ruru (26 März 2013)

so ziemlich alles. ich finde jede richtung hat gute musik.


----------



## MetalFan (29 März 2013)

Im Moment sehr passend! :crazy:​


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 März 2013)

*After Forever* - _Energize Me_


----------



## Toolman (30 März 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (30 März 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (30 März 2013)

Schöne Erinnerungen, lange (4 Monate) schon nicht mehr live gesehen


----------



## cmd666 (30 März 2013)




----------



## BadDucks (1 Apr. 2013)

Sigur Ros- Valtari (ganzes Album)


----------



## Sachse (3 Apr. 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Apr. 2013)

*Firewind* - _Breaking The Silence_


----------



## beachkini (4 Apr. 2013)




----------



## MetalFan (5 Apr. 2013)

:rock: Immer wieder "faszinierend" wie leise es hinter der Bühne ist. :rock:​


----------



## Toolman (5 Apr. 2013)

*Volbeat* - _The Hangman's Body Count_


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Apr. 2013)

Neues Video , und NEIN!! Ist mir nicht peinlich, Caro ist ja mal so süß  und die Musik ist auch mal was anderes, als der ganze Pop-Allerlei in den Charts


----------



## Toolman (7 Apr. 2013)

*Evanescence* - _Lacrymosa_


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Apr. 2013)

*Volbeat* - Neues Album 'Outlaw gentleman...'

Ein paar richtig gute Songs, die aber dann auch eher vom normalen VB-Schema abdriften, und viel Durchschnitt. So lala, mal schauen was sich so nach ein paar Durchläufen noch entwickelt.


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 Apr. 2013)

*Saltatio Mortis* - _Ebenbild_


----------



## Toolman (8 Apr. 2013)

*Evanescence* - _Oceans_


----------



## minor11 (11 Apr. 2013)

Grandaddy - Sopthware Slump


----------



## Toolman (12 Apr. 2013)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival* - _Sweet Hitch-Hiker_


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2013)

So gerade läuft meine Mix-Playlist  Die letzten waren

- Opeth
- Suicidal Tendencies
- Paradise Lost
- Monster Magnet
- The Corrs


----------



## Sachse (12 Apr. 2013)

Gerade: Nirvana - Smeels like teen spirit


----------



## taxicomet (13 Apr. 2013)

Evanescence : Bring Me To Life


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Apr. 2013)

*Amorphis* - neues Album 'Circle' 

Fängt schon mal sehr viel versprechend an, wie immer halt, von denen gibts (fast) nur gute Qualität


----------



## 10cc (13 Apr. 2013)

Zur Zeit das Album Delta Machine von Depeche Mode.


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Apr. 2013)

*Soundtrack* - _The Crow_


----------



## Death Row (13 Apr. 2013)

*Vangelis - Blade Runner Soundtrack*


----------



## Toolman (14 Apr. 2013)

*Guns N' Roses* - _Paradise City_


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Apr. 2013)

Rammstein :rock:


----------



## Death Row (14 Apr. 2013)

*C. C. Catch - Cause You Are Young*


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Apr. 2013)

*Ennio Morricone* - _The Good, the Bad And the Ugly_


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

Die Fantastischen Vier - Viel


----------



## Toolman (19 Apr. 2013)

*ATB with Amurai feat. Melissa Loretta* - _Heartbeat_


----------



## Quecksilber (19 Apr. 2013)




----------



## Death Row (19 Apr. 2013)

*Peter Kent - It's A Real Good Feeling*


----------



## Sachse (20 Apr. 2013)

Espen Lind, Askil Holm, Alejandro Fuentes & Kurt Nilsen - Hallelujah Live


----------



## beachkini (21 Apr. 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Apr. 2013)

*The Cranberries* - _Zombie_


----------



## Toolman (22 Apr. 2013)

*30 Seconds To Mars* - _Echelon_


----------



## Sachse (22 Apr. 2013)

Paula Cole - I don't want to wait (Dawson's Creek Theme)


----------



## MetalFan (23 Apr. 2013)

Hätte sich das mal ein gewisser Herr G. genauer/öfter angehört!!! :angry:

Ich meine, wenn ich 20 wär
und supertalentiert,
und Real Madrid hätte schon angeklopft,
und die Jungs aus Manchester.
Und ich hätt auch schon für Deutschland gespielt
und wär mental topfit
und Uli Hoeneß würde bei mir
auf der Matte stehen.

Ich würde meine Tür nicht öffnen,
weil's für mich nicht in Frage kommt,
sich bei so Leuten wie den Bayern
seinen Charakter zu versauen.​


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Apr. 2013)

*T-Rex* - _Hot Love_


----------



## Toolman (25 Apr. 2013)




----------



## Toolman (26 Apr. 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Apr. 2013)

*Gamma Ray* - _The Silence_


----------



## Finderlohn (27 Apr. 2013)

Ich höre AC/DC,Motörhead und RAMMSTEIN!


----------



## d.k.J. (27 Apr. 2013)

DJ Happy Vibes feat. Jazzmin - German History (Gewinner des Europäischen Musikpreis) - YouTube


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2013)

*Paramore - Paramore (Album)*
aktuell: "(One Of Those) Crazy Girls"


----------



## d.k.J. (27 Apr. 2013)

Viva La Classic - DJ Happy Vibes feat. Jazzmin (HD Video)


----------



## d.k.J. (27 Apr. 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:DJ Happy Vibes feat. Jazzmin - Man sollte nie - YouTube:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2013)

:rock:​


----------



## beachkini (28 Apr. 2013)




----------



## katielover (29 Apr. 2013)

"Was hört ihr?"

Auf der einen Seite nix (taub) auf der anderen nur die Hälfte


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Apr. 2013)

*Nirvana* - _Sliver_


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2013)

Well done, guys!! New album is great, and this song is awesome :rock:


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2013)

*Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful*


----------



## Toolman (3 Mai 2013)

*AC/DC* - _Whole Lotta Rosie_


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Mai 2013)

*Atrocity* - _Pandemonium_


----------



## S0MEDAY (5 Mai 2013)

*Genetikk* - D.N.A.


----------



## word (7 Mai 2013)

Yelawolf - Hard White


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Mai 2013)

*Glasperlenspiel* - Neues Album "Grenzenlos" :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (9 Mai 2013)

*We Are The Fallen* - _Like A Prayer_


----------



## Tight66955 (10 Mai 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> *Glasperlenspiel* - Neues Album "Grenzenlos" :thumbup:



läuft auch gerade bei mir, gefällt mir :thumbup:


----------



## alexkingston (11 Mai 2013)

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Mai 2013)

*Amy Macdonald* - _Life in a Beautiful Light_


----------



## MetalFan (14 Mai 2013)




----------



## Marcelino (15 Mai 2013)

The Killers, Kings of Leon alle diese aus dieser Sparte.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Mai 2013)

Songs vom neuen Album, das bald erscheint.

Sirenia - Seven Widows Weep:
HD Sirenia - Seven Widows Weep (2013 Perils Of The Deep Blue) - YouTube

Sirenia - Ditt Endelikt
Sirenia - Ditt Endelikt (2013 Perils of the deep blue) - YouTube

SERENITY - Wings of Madness:
SERENITY - Wings of Madness | Napalm Records - YouTube


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Mai 2013)

*Faun* - _Tanz mit mir_


----------



## scudo (16 Mai 2013)

Hannah Mancini Straight into Love

Eurovision Song Contest 2013 Slovenia


----------



## MetalFan (21 Mai 2013)

Beeindruckend und irgendwie auch witzig!​


Hier das Original zum Vergleich!​


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Mai 2013)

*Escape from New York* - _Soundtrack_


----------



## beachkini (26 Mai 2013)




----------



## Sabata (26 Mai 2013)

Die neue U.D.O. 

Heavy Metal is the law! ;-)


----------



## Toolman (26 Mai 2013)

*Volbeat* - _Pearl Hart_


----------



## beachkini (28 Mai 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Volbeat* - _Pearl Hart_



Richtig gutes Lied und Album :thumbup:



JOHNOSSI performing "Into The Wild, Everywhere, Seventeen, Alone Now, Bull Bear, For A Little While" live at their album release party spring 2013 at Nalen, Stockholm during Fidelio Sound Obsessions. Playlist: JOHNOSSI - Into The Wild (Live Fidelio Sound Obsessions) - YouTube 


Und noch ein älteres Konzert
WDR Rockpalast - Haldern Festival 2007


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Mai 2013)

*Edenbridge* - _Solitaire_


----------



## razorblade89 (29 Mai 2013)

Gerade höre ich "My Curse" von Killswitch Engage.


----------



## alexkingston (30 Mai 2013)

Musicals! My favourite


----------



## Toolman (30 Mai 2013)

*Marteria, Yasha & Miss Platnum* - _Lila Wolken_


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Mai 2013)

WDR2 spielt heute den ganzen Tag Filmmusik :thumbup:

Gerade läuft *Imperial March aus Star Wars*


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Mai 2013)

Monty Python Metal:

*Jaldaboath* - _The Rise of the Heraldic Beasts_


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Mai 2013)

2 Tage noch :WOW:

Um gut vorbereitet zu sein

*Motörhead* - Best of - im Moment "Overkill"


----------



## Toolman (30 Mai 2013)

*Delta Goodrem* - _Lost Without You_


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Juni 2013)

*Blackmore's Night* - _All for One_


----------



## Sachse (1 Juni 2013)

zur Einstimmung


----------



## KMB89 (2 Juni 2013)

Casper - So Perfekt


----------



## Death Row (3 Juni 2013)

JENNIFER RUSH - 'THE POWER OF LOVE' 1984 - YouTube


----------



## RoadDog (6 Juni 2013)

Carrie Underwood - See You Again


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Juni 2013)

*Nightwish* - _Once_


----------



## MetalFan (9 Juni 2013)

:rock: (Auch wenn das Schlagzeug etwas bescheiden abgemischt ist! :angry​


----------



## Reuters (9 Juni 2013)

Manchmal Radio.


----------



## Molle (14 Juni 2013)

Metal oder rock


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juni 2013)

*Faun* - 'Von den Elben' Album

Morgen zum ersten Mal live (endlich schaff ichs mal), bin schon ganz kribbelig :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Juni 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> *Faun* - 'Von den Elben' Album
> 
> Morgen zum ersten Mal (endlich schaff ichs mal), bin schon ganz kribbelig :WOW:



Viel Vergnügen! ( Von denen habe ich hier auch einige Scheiben rumliegen. )



*Birthcontrol* - _Gamma Ray_


----------



## thomashm (15 Juni 2013)

Beethoven. Violin Romance Nr. 2 F-Dur


----------



## Death Row (15 Juni 2013)

*Wolfgang Petry - Der Himmel brennt*


----------



## beachkini (15 Juni 2013)




----------



## Death Row (16 Juni 2013)

*Sportfreunde Stiller - Eine Liebe, die nie endet*


----------



## Toolman (16 Juni 2013)

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Juni 2013)

*Summoning* - _Old Mornings Dawn_


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Juni 2013)

*Amon Amarth* - Deceiver of the gods

Neues Album, schaun bzw. hören wir mal was dabei rausgekommen ist :rock:


----------



## Toolman (16 Juni 2013)

*Anthrax* - _Taking The Music Back_


----------



## Athalie (16 Juni 2013)

*Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts*


----------



## 10cc (18 Juni 2013)

101 von Depeche Mode


----------



## didi33 (18 Juni 2013)

Full Pull von Bullet.


----------



## DomiPaar (19 Juni 2013)

HipHop


----------



## beachkini (19 Juni 2013)

The Pretty Reckless (Taylor Momsen) - Follow Me Down 2013


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juni 2013)

*Iron Maiden* - Live After Death Album - gerade 2 Minutes To Midnight


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Juni 2013)

*Therion* - _La Licorne D'or_


----------



## beachkini (21 Juni 2013)

Sau starker Auftritt :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Juni 2013)

Heute morgen Karte gekooft, kanns kaum noch abwarten


----------



## Tight66955 (22 Juni 2013)

*Sportfreunde Stiller* - New York, Rio, Rosenheim (Album)


----------



## alexkingston (22 Juni 2013)

Bernadette Peters I like! mY FAV


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Juni 2013)

*Ludwig Hirsch* - _Gel' du magst mi_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juni 2013)

Das neue Album von Skillet, hier ein paar hörbeispiele im Video:
Skillet Just Keeps Getting Hotter With 'Rise': Exclusive Album Preview Video | Billboard


----------



## crismark88 (23 Juni 2013)

*The Heavy* - Short Change Hero


----------



## Toolman (23 Juni 2013)

*Donots* - _Bad To The Bone_


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2013)

Mal was ganz klassisches 

*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - Blood Sugar Sex & Magic


----------



## Sachse (23 Juni 2013)

*Ellie Goulding* - Halcyon (Deluxe Edition)

aktuell: Anything could happen 

zwar eigentlich nicht meine mucke, too much electro-gedöns, aber ihre Stimme ist :WOW:


----------



## Sachse (23 Juni 2013)

um d13 bissle zu ärgern 

*Taylor Swift* - Red (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Juni 2013)

Um Sachse mal vernünftige Musik zu zeigen 

*Iron Maiden* - Aces High (Album Powerslave)


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 Juni 2013)

*Billy Idol* - _Dancing With Myself_


----------



## MetalFan (26 Juni 2013)

Neues Material! :rock:

DevilDriver - Ruthless


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Juni 2013)

Mein Herz von Beatrice Egli - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Juni 2013)

Die Vögel vor meinem Fenster und das um 4:30am CET. :devil:


----------



## beachkini (27 Juni 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Juni 2013)

*Huntress* - _Starbound_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Juni 2013)

Musik Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6LUUgxS4qPA​


----------



## AnotherName (29 Juni 2013)

Selena Gomez - Slow Down


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Juni 2013)

Zum Wachwerden

*Amon Amarth* - Deceiver of the Gods :rock:


----------



## Toolman (29 Juni 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (29 Juni 2013)

*Battle Beast* - _Let It Roar_


----------



## Schweizer (30 Juni 2013)

QOTSA :thumbup:
(The Vampyre Of Time And Memory)


----------



## AnotherName (30 Juni 2013)

Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

melvins laufen bei mir auf und ab...


----------



## Sachse (2 Juli 2013)

*Sirenia *- Perils Of The Deep Blue (Album) :rock:


----------



## Maverick420 (3 Juli 2013)

Rammstein- Engel


----------



## idefix337 (4 Juli 2013)

Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize


----------



## Flaming Sword (4 Juli 2013)

*Billy Idol* - _Catch My Fall_


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2013)

*Frida Gold - Liebe Ist Meine Religion (Album)*


----------



## Toolman (9 Juli 2013)

*Rage Against The Machine* - _Wake Up_


----------



## xxam (9 Juli 2013)

Jay-Z - Nickels and Dimes


----------



## xxam (10 Juli 2013)

Jay-Z - JAY Z Blue


----------



## xxam (10 Juli 2013)

Big Sean - Beware


----------



## patrick86 (11 Juli 2013)

dnb,minimal,techno,trance, und alte schinken


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Juli 2013)

*Summoning* - _Old Mornings Dawn_


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Juli 2013)

Vergesst Black Sabbath, die Jungs aus Berlin sind der Wahnsinn, hier das erste Album als Stream, einfach nur geil


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Juli 2013)

Und zum Morgen wieder ein Klassiker

*Suicidal Tendencies* - 'How will i laugh tomorrow' - Album


----------



## AnotherName (14 Juli 2013)

Evanescence - Snow White Queen


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Juli 2013)

Bei Sonnenschein mal was Romantisches  und als Einstimmung für Samstag 
(Bild ist nicht das richtige, aber Musik ist ja das Wichtigste )


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Juli 2013)

*Battle Beast* - _Let It Roar_


----------



## Sachse (16 Juli 2013)

*Sirenia* - Perils Of The Deep Blue (Album)


----------



## MarkyMark (16 Juli 2013)

*Editors* - the weight of your love


----------



## xmasterracex (17 Juli 2013)

Rock und pop


----------



## wstar (18 Juli 2013)

Edguy - Dragonfly


----------



## pofgo (18 Juli 2013)

zurzeit das hier : Klingande - Jubel (Original Mix)


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juli 2013)

*In The Silence* - 'A Fair Dream Gone Mad' Album

Wow! Was für eine Entdeckung, genialer Prog-Metal, wer Opeth, Katatonia oder Porcupine Tree mag, wird dieses Album lieben. Für ein Debütalbum absoluter Wahnsinn :thumbup:


----------



## pofgo (19 Juli 2013)

einfach nur ein geiles lied  :WOW::WOW:


----------



## UTux (19 Juli 2013)

*Und noch so einiges andere von und mit Lindsay.*​


----------



## Würfelmeister (19 Juli 2013)

Kalmah - Heroes to us


----------



## Toolman (19 Juli 2013)

*Run DMC* - _Walk This Way_


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Juli 2013)

*Iron Maiden* - _Rock in Rio_


----------



## Toolman (20 Juli 2013)




----------



## Toolman (20 Juli 2013)




----------



## Sachse (20 Juli 2013)

@ Tool: wieder mich ärgern mit Sharon und dem Mist 

Mix-Ordner: aktuell: *Social Distortion* - Ball and Chain


----------



## beachkini (23 Juli 2013)




----------



## beachkini (24 Juli 2013)




----------



## Death Row (24 Juli 2013)

*Ellie Goulding - Bright Lights (Album)*


----------



## Arwen (24 Juli 2013)

Wolf Kati - Hívjuk elő! ♥


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Juli 2013)

*Grausame Töchter* - _Alles für Dich_


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Juli 2013)




----------



## Toolman (28 Juli 2013)




----------



## MetalFan (29 Juli 2013)

Yeah, der nächste neue Song! :rock:

DevilDriver, 'The Appetite' - Exclusive Song Premiere


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2013)

*Schiller - Liebesschmerz*
(Vol. 09-CD 1-Track 13) Schiller - Liebesschmerz [Fernseh-Fassung] - YouTube


----------



## sie (2 Aug. 2013)

Eig schon immer Deutsch Rap


----------



## MetalFan (2 Aug. 2013)

Die Perle gestern entdeckt!​


----------



## Death Row (3 Aug. 2013)

*A.K.-S.W.I.F.T. - Light In Me*


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Aug. 2013)

Böhse Onkelz - Erinnerung


----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Aug. 2013)

*Waldträne* - _Heidenblut_


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Aug. 2013)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - 'The wrong side of heaven... Vol. 1' Album


----------



## Toolman (4 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> *Five Finger Death Punch* - 'The wrong side of heaven... Vol. 1' Album



:thumbup: Kann man sich das neue Album anhören? Habs selber noch nicht gehört...


*Anthrax* - _Taking The Music Back_


----------



## xmodder (10 Aug. 2013)

Avicii - Wake Me Up


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Aug. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> :thumbup: Kann man sich das neue Album anhören? Habs selber noch nicht gehört...



Jo kann man wohl


----------



## Toolman (10 Aug. 2013)

*Inna* - _Sun is up_


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Aug. 2013)

*Dune* ( Soundtrack )


----------



## MetalFan (13 Aug. 2013)

Ton ist zwar verbesserungswürdig :angry:, aber dennoch :rock:!

W:O:A on Stage - DevilDriver | NDR.de - Unterhaltung - Events - Wacken Open Air - woa_2013


----------



## Toolman (13 Aug. 2013)

*Sevendust* - _Faithless_


----------



## Schabe55 (15 Aug. 2013)

John Mayall - The Blues


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Aug. 2013)

*Waldträne* - _Einsamer Wolf_


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Aug. 2013)

Demnächst Vorband von Amon, da muss man sich mal langsam reinhören 

*Carcass* - 'Surgical Steel' Album


----------



## MetalFan (15 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Demnächst Vorband von Amon, da muss man sich mal langsam reinhören
> 
> *Carcass* - 'Surgical Steel' Album



Die sind nicht ohne, aber da kann man wirklich mal reinhören! :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (17 Aug. 2013)

*Espen Lind* - Hallelujah Live

Sountrack zu The OC Season 1, Folge 27: Ryan fährt aus Newport Beach weg, könnt jedemal heulen beim dem Lied


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Aug. 2013)

*Wolfmother* - _Cosmic Egg_


----------



## Sachse (17 Aug. 2013)

*Nirvana *- Smells like teen spirit :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Sachse (18 Aug. 2013)

*American Hi-Fi* - The Geeks get the Girls


----------



## Sachse (18 Aug. 2013)

*Chainz and Wiz Khalifa* - We Own It

Fast & Furious 6


----------



## Toolman (18 Aug. 2013)

*Lostprophets* - _Everyday Combat_ :rock:


----------



## Shadowbeast (18 Aug. 2013)

Anime Intros


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Aug. 2013)

*Rob Zombie* - _Venomous Rat Regeneration Vendor_


----------



## MetalFan (19 Aug. 2013)

:rock: Rob Dukes isst alle Justin Biebers dieser Welt zum Frühstück! :devil:​


----------



## Sachse (20 Aug. 2013)

*Epica* - Consign To Oblivion (live in Ungarn)


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Aug. 2013)

Ohren sind heute morgen etwas verstopft, erst mal freipusten 

*Carcass* - 'Surgical Steel' Album


----------



## MetalFan (21 Aug. 2013)

:rock: Abgesehen vom etwas schwachen Audience-Sound, richtig fett geworden! :rock:​


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Aug. 2013)

*Caladan Brood* - _Echoes of Battle_


----------



## beachkini (22 Aug. 2013)




----------



## beachkini (22 Aug. 2013)

Das Led Zeppelin Cover muss noch hinterher. Sowas von großartig :wow: Stimme und wie sie die Lieder rüberbringt is göttlich 



(ab 4:30 setzt der Drummer ein und ab Min 6:10 Gitarren/Drum Solo)


----------



## Sachse (23 Aug. 2013)

hör zwar eigentlich keinen Schlager, aber dat ist sooooooooooo schön 

*Ute Freudenberg * - Jugendliebe


----------



## Claudia (23 Aug. 2013)

Karat - Schwanenkönig


----------



## Sachse (23 Aug. 2013)

Claudia schrieb:


> Karat - Schwanenkönig



das Beste von Karat 

mein morgendlicher Wecker seit 4 Jahren





Whiskey in the Jar


----------



## Toolman (23 Aug. 2013)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - _The Bleeding_ :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (24 Aug. 2013)

New Album: Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the King


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Aug. 2013)

Mal was Entspanntes, um vorm Spiel die Nerven noch mal zu beruhigten 

*The Corrs* - 'Home' Album


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Aug. 2013)

*The Who* - _Acid Queen_


----------



## MetalFan (27 Aug. 2013)

New Album: DevilDriver - Winter Kills :rock:


----------



## Lights (27 Aug. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> New Album: Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the King


holy sh... I didn't know it was leaked, dl-ing now.


*Blessthefall* - Open Water (ft. Lights)


----------



## WhatsMyName (27 Aug. 2013)

drake - thank me later 
mega album


----------



## mark462 (27 Aug. 2013)

Ich hör zurzeit das neue Daft Punk Album. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## Lights (28 Aug. 2013)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Take a Picture


----------



## MetalFan (28 Aug. 2013)

Rammstein mal anders! :thumbup: ​


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Aug. 2013)

The Man in Black

*Johnny Cash* - Walk the Line :thumbup:


----------



## Lights (28 Aug. 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Aug. 2013)

*Equilibrium* _Verbrannte Erde_


----------



## Lights (29 Aug. 2013)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Take a Picture

my new guilty pleasure


----------



## Ma3 (29 Aug. 2013)

Skrillex :>


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Aug. 2013)

Epic!!


----------



## MetalFan (30 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Epic!!



Old school - geht gut in's Ohr! :rock:

:thx: für den Tipp!


----------



## Toolman (30 Aug. 2013)

*Vanilla Ninja* - _Liar_


----------



## pofgo (30 Aug. 2013)

Every Teardrop Is a Waterfall (Coldplay vs. Swedish House Mafia)


----------



## Toolman (30 Aug. 2013)

*Haiducii* - _Dragostea Din Tei_


----------



## MetalFan (30 Aug. 2013)

Die letzten Tage ein dutzend Mal gehört - geht ordentlich vorwärts! :rock:
Optisch ist es auch sehr ansprechend! ​


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Aug. 2013)

*Cat Power* - _Sun_


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Sep. 2013)

Einer der wenigen deutschen Nicht-Metaller, den man sich anhören kann :thumbup:


----------



## Lights (1 Sep. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Vanilla Ninja* - _Liar_



Vanilla Ninja is awesome!


----------



## Sachse (1 Sep. 2013)




----------



## Toolman (1 Sep. 2013)

Hehe, das musstest du jetzt als Ausgleich hören, stimmts Sachse?? 


*Lynyrd Skynyrd* - _Last Of A Dyin' Breed_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Sep. 2013)

Das neue Album von* Tarja Colour of the Night*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Sep. 2013)

Edit: Das Album heißt *Colour in the Dark* sorry hab mich geirrt.


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Immer und immer wieder Culcha Candela - Eiskalt


----------



## Flaming Sword (2 Sep. 2013)

*Amy Macdonald* - _Slow It Down_


----------



## libsy (3 Sep. 2013)

*Naughty Boy *- Think About It


----------



## pofgo (3 Sep. 2013)




----------



## Tight66955 (3 Sep. 2013)

*Ariana Grande* - Yours Truly (Album)

man Ari hat einfach eine hammer Stimme


----------



## MetalFan (4 Sep. 2013)

Erster Song aus dem Soundtrack zu "Through the Never" - ein Meisterwerk! :rock:

Stream Metallica's 'Master of Puppets' From 'Through the Never' Soundtrack | Music News | Rolling Stone

Leider ist der Audiencesound recht leise!


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Sep. 2013)

*Summoning* - _Old Mornings Dawn_


----------



## Toolman (5 Sep. 2013)

Mal wieder...

*Volbeat* - _Pearl Hart_ :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Sep. 2013)

Rammstein - Engel

Zur Einstimmung auf morgen :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Sep. 2013)

Das allerletzte Album nach dem wirklich letzten und - versprochen - letztem Album 

*Ministry* - From Beer to Eternity


----------



## MetalFan (13 Sep. 2013)

Um :rock:end in den Tag zu starten!​


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Sep. 2013)

Da es morgen wieder nur Krach auf die Lauscher gibt, heute noch mal was zum Entspannen:

*Delta Goodrem* - 'Mistaken Identity' Album


----------



## Hehnii (13 Sep. 2013)

Vogelgezwitscher im Garten.


----------



## libsy (14 Sep. 2013)

*Birdy* - Wings

Freu mich auf ihre neue CD.


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Sep. 2013)

*Rotting Christ* - _Aelo_


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

Primär höre ich Hip Hop, deutschen und amerikanischen, solang es mir gefällt  

Aber eigentlich höre ich alles querbeet, was mir eben gefällt ist in meiner Playlist:

Eminem, Busta Rhymes, Wu Tang, Bone Thugs n` Harmony, 2Pac, Tech N9ne, sido, K.i.z., 257er, Kollegah, Genetikk, Samy Deluxe, Beginner, 

bis Rammstein, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, System of a Down, Rage against the Machine, Korn und auch Sachen wie Schiller, Lindsey Stirling oder auch mal Musik aus Games wie Zelda, Skyrim etc. 

Somit einiges abgedeckt würde ich sagen


----------



## Toolman (23 Sep. 2013)

*Avenged Sevenfold* - _Hail To The King_ :rock:


----------



## Quecksilber (23 Sep. 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (23 Sep. 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Sep. 2013)

*Arkona* - _Slovo_


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Sep. 2013)

*Within Temptation* - 'Paradise' neue EP


----------



## General (26 Sep. 2013)

Casper - Im Ascheregen - YouTube


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Sep. 2013)

*Rotting Christ* - _You Are I_


----------



## Toolman (26 Sep. 2013)

*Paramore* - _Paramore [Album]_ - daraus aktuell Grow Up

kann man sich durchaus anhören :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Sep. 2013)

80.000 bei Last.fm ist voll, natürlich mit Ilse 

*Ilse DeLange* - We are Diamonds


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Sep. 2013)

*Ilse DeLange* - Blue Bittersweet

Neue Single, bei YT natürlich gesperrt, aber wofür gibts YT-Unblocker


----------



## Toolman (27 Sep. 2013)

*Stone Sour* - _1st Person_ :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Sep. 2013)

*Fejd* - _Den Skimrande_


----------



## Toolman (29 Sep. 2013)

*Stone Sour* - _Do Me A Favor_


----------



## Sachse (29 Sep. 2013)

*Manowar *- Warriors of the World


----------



## Sachse (29 Sep. 2013)

*Magnum*- Vigilante (live 2005) :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (29 Sep. 2013)

*Tristania* - _Number_


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Okt. 2013)

Was man alles so für schöne Sachen in seiner Playlist findet  Lange nicht mehr angehört, aber zerstört immer noch alles und jeden :rock:

*Machine Head* - Album 'Burn my Eyes'


----------



## beachkini (3 Okt. 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Okt. 2013)

*Rotting Christ* - _Welcome to Hel_


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2013)

*Linkin Park* - _Given Up_


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Okt. 2013)

Long Distance Calling - Live in Dortmund von gestern abend

Super Auftritt Jungs :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (5 Okt. 2013)

Knorkator - Klonen


----------



## hirnknall (5 Okt. 2013)




----------



## hirnknall (5 Okt. 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Okt. 2013)

*Huntress* - _Zenith_


----------



## lrtr10 (5 Okt. 2013)

Linkin Park - The Catalyst


----------



## beachkini (6 Okt. 2013)

Etwas aus dem GTA V Soundtrack


----------



## hirnknall (6 Okt. 2013)

Die Wolfgangs, auch ganz nett


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Okt. 2013)

*Falkenbach* - _Eweroun_


----------



## nogag (10 Okt. 2013)

ich höre death metal!


----------



## weazel32 (10 Okt. 2013)

The BeatKrusher - Helemaal de weg kwijt (FREE TRACK + DOWNLOAD LINK) - YouTube


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Okt. 2013)

*Monster Magnet* - 'Last Patrol'

Neues Album, schaun wer mal :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (12 Okt. 2013)

*AC/DC* - _Thunderstruck_ :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Okt. 2013)

*Waldträne* - _Balmung_


----------



## Toolman (13 Okt. 2013)

*30 Seconds To Mars* - _Echelon_


----------



## Quecksilber (13 Okt. 2013)

*Centhron* - Dominator


----------



## MarkyMark (13 Okt. 2013)

Joe Cocker - fire it up (live)


----------



## MetalFan (15 Okt. 2013)

Da mir ein Kinobesuch vergönnt geblieben ist  bleibt "nur" das zum :rock:en!​


----------



## Death Row (15 Okt. 2013)

*Coldplay - X&Y (Album)*


----------



## Tight66955 (15 Okt. 2013)

*Linkin Park* - Meteora (immer noch das beste LP Album)


----------



## MetalFan (16 Okt. 2013)

Zum wachwerden...​


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Okt. 2013)

*Nervosa* - _Time of Death_


----------



## Sidewinder (16 Okt. 2013)




----------



## Predator51 (17 Okt. 2013)

Dubstep anyone? Skrillex z.B.


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Okt. 2013)

Zur Vorbereitung aufs Dienstag-Konzert 

*Glasperlenspiel* - 'Grenzenlos' Album


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Okt. 2013)

PsyRadio FM Chill Chanel über RarmaRadio


----------



## Mofongo90 (18 Okt. 2013)

schön gepflegter oldschool hip hop!


----------



## Flaming Sword (18 Okt. 2013)

*Orplid* - _Luzifer_


----------



## beachkini (21 Okt. 2013)




----------



## MetalFan (22 Okt. 2013)

In diese Stimmung komme ich irgendwie oft wenn ich vor die Tür gehe! ​


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 Okt. 2013)

*Equilibrium* - _Verbrannte Erde_


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Okt. 2013)

Guns n Roses - Civil war


----------



## Scoponi (25 Okt. 2013)

Lagwagon - Violins


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2013)

Da hat doch echt einer das ganze Konzert gefilmt, und auch noch in super Quali, erst mal runtergeladen, geilomat!! :WOW:


​


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Okt. 2013)

*Equilibrium* - _Nordheim_


----------



## Sachse (26 Okt. 2013)

*Ellie Goulding* - Alcyon Days (Album)


----------



## MetalFan (26 Okt. 2013)

:rock: Hier mal zwei Songs meiner beiden Neuentdeckungen der letzten Wochen! :rock:

*Mors Principium Est*



*Noumena*

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Okt. 2013)

Meinen Nachbarn der Hämmert auf Holz rum


----------



## Toolman (26 Okt. 2013)




----------



## Death Row (26 Okt. 2013)

*SEVEN - "Lost" feat. Stefanie Heinzmann*

SEVEN "Lost" feat. Stefanie Heinzmann (Album The Art is Piano) - YouTube

Wenn Steffimaus mitmacht, muss ich einfach reinhören  :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Okt. 2013)

More Dance (Full Show) - YouTube


----------



## MarkyMark (27 Okt. 2013)

London Grammar - if you wait

Geniales Album. Getragener Sound, irgendwas zwischen Massive Attack und Florence&the Machine.

Auskopplung "strong"
London Grammar - Strong (with Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Toolman (27 Okt. 2013)

*Alter Bridge* - _Isolation_


----------



## Death Row (27 Okt. 2013)

*Coldplay - Mylo Xyloto (Album)*


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Okt. 2013)

*Turisas* - _Battle Metal_


----------



## Death Row (29 Okt. 2013)

*Alan Silvestri - The Avengers (Soundtrack)*

Teil 2 muss so schnell wie möglich kommen!! :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (29 Okt. 2013)

*The Pretty Reckless - Light Me Up (Album)*


----------



## beachkini (29 Okt. 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (30 Okt. 2013)

*Motörhead* - 1916 Album


----------



## Flaming Sword (31 Okt. 2013)

*Nightwish* - _Imaginaerum_


----------



## MetalFan (1 Nov. 2013)

Zum Finale der 7. Staffel von Supernatural mal wieder:​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Nov. 2013)

Das neue Avril Album sehr gelungen:thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (1 Nov. 2013)

*Nemesea feat. Matt Litwin & Marcus Klavan* - _It's Over_


----------



## Charme (1 Nov. 2013)

The Birthday Massacre hide and seek :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (1 Nov. 2013)

*Xandria* - Discography


----------



## Flaming Sword (2 Nov. 2013)

*Atoma* - _Skylight_


----------



## Death Row (2 Nov. 2013)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Das neue Avril Album sehr gelungen:thumbup:



Ach das ist schon raus?


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Nov. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ach das ist schon raus?




Guten Morgen sind wir auch schon wach


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Nov. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> *Xandria* - Discography



Xandria hat schon wieder ne neue Frontsängerin ich könnte kotzen dabei war die alte so gut :angry:


----------



## Death Row (2 Nov. 2013)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen sind wir auch schon wach



Ja ne nicht wirklich ^^

Aber okay, ich wollt es mir sowieso erst später zu einem günstigeren Preis ergattern. Gibt nicht viele Songs auf dem Album, die mir zusagen. Eigentlich bisher nur "Rock n' Roll"


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Nov. 2013)

Ich mag sie alle


----------



## Death Row (2 Nov. 2013)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Ich mag sie alle



Ich verstehe 

Es läuft mir ja nicht weg. Der Second-Hand-Laden meines Vertrauens hat es früher oder später (.....eher später) in seinen Regalen liegen.


----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Nov. 2013)

*Falkenbach* - _Asa_


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2013)

*Depeche Mode - Delta Machine (Deluxe Edition)*

Gut für verregnete Herbsttage


----------



## beachkini (5 Nov. 2013)




----------



## Death Row (7 Nov. 2013)

*Katy Perry - Prism (Album)*


----------



## Flaming Sword (9 Nov. 2013)

*Ancient Bards* - _Hope Dies Last_


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Nov. 2013)

*Delta Goodrem* - Child of the Universe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Delta!!!!!!


----------



## Death Row (9 Nov. 2013)

*Desireless - Voyage Voyage*


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (9 Nov. 2013)

K.I.Z. Du Opfer was willst du machen?


----------



## Lath (11 Nov. 2013)

blink-182 - Peggy Sue


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Nov. 2013)

*Blues Pills* - _Little Sun_


----------



## Sachse (12 Nov. 2013)




----------



## weazel32 (12 Nov. 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/scantraxxrecordz/digital-punk-unleashed


----------



## Sachse (12 Nov. 2013)




----------



## Death Row (12 Nov. 2013)

*Coldplay - The Scientist*


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Nov. 2013)

*Leaves' Eyes* - _Symphonies of the Night_


----------



## Death Row (15 Nov. 2013)

*Phil Collins - I Wish It Would Rain Down*


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Nov. 2013)

*Opera IX* - _My Devotion_


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

the marshall mathers lp 2


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Nov. 2013)

Neue Album von *Leaves Eyes - Symphonie of the Night* sehr gut gelungen.:thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (17 Nov. 2013)

Rebell, ab Min 2:50 ca


----------



## hektor00 (19 Nov. 2013)

Darkthrone - Dead Early


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Nov. 2013)

*Rotting Christ* - _Aelo_


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2013)

*Dido* - Greatest Hits :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Nov. 2013)

*Leaves' Eyes - Symphonie of the Night​*
Endlich ist es da! Nach dem etwas eintönigen Meredead folgt nun ein schönes, abwechslungsreiches Album.
Erstmal zur Aufmachung der CD - Ein schönes Digipack, das Cover ist passend zum Album, genau wie die Bilder beim Aufklappen des Packs.
Ich werde nun kurz auf die einzelnen Tracks eingehen (Kurz, weil: Musik ist eher subjektiv und ich bin kein großer Musikanalytiker - Jeder achtet auf andere Elemente, bzw. bevorzugt gewisse Richtungen, Instrumente, et cetera. Außerdem möchte ich hier niemandem die Vorfreude nehmen.)

1. Hell to Heavens - Ein gelungener Opener, der Lust auf mehr macht. 4/5 Punkten
2. Fading Earth - Ein ruhiger, allerdings etwas langweiliger Track. 3/5 Punkten
3. Maid of Lorianne - Abwechslungsreicher Song, unvorhersehrbar, gut durchdacht. 5/5 Punkten
4. Galswintha - Ein schöner, durchdachter Track mit bombastischen Abschluss. 4/5 Punkten
5. Symphony of the Night - Zur Mitte hin ein kleiner, epischer Muntermacher. Doch etwas eintönig. 4/5 Punkten
6. Saint Cecilia - Ein verträumter Track mit hervorragender instrumentaler Begleitung. 4/5 Punkten
7. Hymn to the Lone Sands - Mein persönlicher Favorit des Albums, stark und bombastisch. 5/5 Punkten
8. Angel and the Ghost - Wunderschöne Lyrics! Die Instrumente harmonieren sehr gut mit Liv's Stimme. 4/5 Punkten
9. Eléonone de Provence - Ein etwas eintöniger Track, obwohl der Refrain sehr verträumt ist. 3/5 Punkten
10. Nightshade - Der Einsatz von Liv's Stimme und der Streichinstrumte ist hervorragend! 4/5 Punkten
11. Ophelia - Die Lyrics finde ich etwas kitschig, bei der Figur Ophelia hätte ich mir eine etwas wehleidigere Melodie vorgestellt. Aber der Track hat guten Ohrwurmcharakter und bietet einen gelungenen Abschluss des Albums. 4/5 Punkten​*
Avril Lavigne - Avril Lavigne​*
Avril Lavigne's neues Album trägt zurecht den gleichnamigen Titel. Nach dem eher ruhigeren und erwachseneren Vorgänger Goodbye Lullaby geht ihr neustes Album wieder deutlicher "Back to the Roots". Vielleicht nicht ganz so schön rockig wie auf ihrem Debüt- Album Let Go oder dem girly- mäßigen The Best Damn Thing aber es geht schon in die Richtung, wobei es durchaus etwas an E- Gitarren Parts mangelt. Dafür werden viele Songs von etwas flottere Akustik- Gitarren unterstützt, was immerhin eine gute Mischung aus Alten und Neuen Tönen bietet. Auch die Lyrics kommen erfreulicher Weise wieder frecher, verspielter und wilder rüber, was mir auf dem letzten Album gefehlt hat.

Der Opener "Rock N Roll" weiß zu gefallen und lässt sofort die "der typische Avril- Sound ist wieder da" Vorfreude in einem aufsteigen. Ob nun Songs wie "Here's To Growing Up", einem der Album- Highlights, das mit einem richtig geilen, stampfenden Beat sofort von sich überzeugen kann, typischen Songs wie "17", der rockigen Nummer "Bad Girl" im Lenny Kravitz Style, der total verrückten Elektro- Rap- Pop Nummer "Hello Kitty" (die kurzzeitig fast schon in den Dubstep abdriftet), der Duett- Ballade "Let Me Go" mit Nickelback- Sänger Chad Kroeger oder das ruhige, wunderbare Outro "Hush Hush"... Avril weiß zu überaschen, zu überzeugen und ist vom Stil her definitiv wieder auf dem richtigen Weg.

Fazit:
Das Album ist zurecht eine sog. "self titled record" geworden. Ich denke, Avril will mit dem Albumtitel sagen "Was hier drauf ist, ist 100% ich!" und so kommt das Album auch rüber. "Avril Lavigne" ist ein sehr vielseitiges Album geworden, das von Anfang an überzeugen kann. Mehr als die Hälfte aller Songs hat bei mir sofort gezündet und ich denke und hoffe, das mich auch der Rest nach ein paar weiteren Durchläufen noch 100%ig von sich überzeugen kann und wird. Ihr Debüt- Album "Let Go" wird sie wohl niemals toppen können, doch ihr neustes Werk geht zur Freude aller Fans wieder in die (richtige) Richtung, wie man Avril kennen und lieben gelernt hat. Trotz ihrer mittlerweile 29 (?!) Lebensjahren hat das Album endlich mal wieder genügend Girly- Power, bringt aber ab und an mit Stücken wie "Let Go" und "Hush Hush" auch ihre erwachsene und gefühlvolle Seite zum Vorschein.​


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 Nov. 2013)

*Crystal Viper* - _The Last Axeman_


----------



## beachkini (25 Nov. 2013)




----------



## weazel32 (26 Nov. 2013)

Dark Chemistry presents A Lifetime Podcast #2 (Part 1/2) - YouTube


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Nov. 2013)

Böhse Onkelz - Bin ich nur glücklich wenn es schmerzt


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Nov. 2013)

*Coronatus* - _Towards Horizon_


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Nov. 2013)

2 Karten gewonnen, dann muss ich mir die mal wieder anhören, mann ist das lange her (bzw bin ich alt geworden )


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Nov. 2013)

*Nightwish* - Showtime, Storytime

Blu-ray gibts zu Weihnachten oder wenn ich mal wieder Kohle auf der Tasche habe


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> *Nightwish* - Showtime, Storytime
> 
> Blu-ray gibts zu Weihnachten oder wenn ich mal wieder Kohle auf der Tasche habe



Also nie!


----------



## Toolman (29 Nov. 2013)

*Huey Lewis & The News* - _The Heart Of Rock & Roll_


----------



## weazel32 (29 Nov. 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/gearbox-digital/gearbox-november-david-rust


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2013)

DVBBS & Borgeous - Tsunami (Radio Edit) - YouTube :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> *Nightwish* - Showtime, Storytime



Tja, wenn ich zu Hause gewesen wäre, hätte ich das Paket bekommen und könnte jetzt was anderes genießen...

*Audiomachine* - _Sol Invictus_


----------



## FischerFan (30 Nov. 2013)

Adel Tawil - Lieder

Tolle Platte, obwohl ich den immer mit Ich&Ich zusammenbringe automatisch


----------



## Toolman (30 Nov. 2013)

*All Ends* - _Hear Me Now_


----------



## weazel32 (30 Nov. 2013)

Within Temptation - Faster Audio Clip - YouTube titlesong tt isle of man 2011...hammer^^


----------



## weazel32 (1 Dez. 2013)

Cosmic Gate


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Dez. 2013)

*Audiomachine* - _Apollo's Triumph_


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

Hi,

habe mir diese Woche das neue Album von Eminem gekauft. Hammer, wie der mit seinen 41 Jahren noch abgeht. Mein absolutes Lieblingsalbum im Moment.

Tschöö..


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Dez. 2013)

Hatte mal wieder Lust auf dieses absolute Meisterwerk

*Opeth* - Ghost Reveries


----------



## Flaming Sword (4 Dez. 2013)

*Edenbridge* - _The Bonding_


----------



## Toolman (4 Dez. 2013)




----------



## alec (6 Dez. 2013)

Jackson Five


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Dez. 2013)

*Diamanda Galas* - _The Divine Punishment_


----------



## Echorausch (6 Dez. 2013)

Ich höre am liebsten EBM (Elektro Body Music)


----------



## ulrich666 (11 Dez. 2013)

metal und rock das ist das wahre


----------



## Flaming Sword (12 Dez. 2013)

*Asylum Pyre* - _ Fifty Years Later_


----------



## Toolman (12 Dez. 2013)

*Alter Bridge* - _Addicted To Pain_


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Dez. 2013)

Endlich mal dran gedacht:

OS-Radio : Metal-Sendung alle 2 Wochen Donnerstags 20-22 Uhr :rock:

Gerade läuft Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Toolman (14 Dez. 2013)

*AC/DC* - _Thunderstruck (live Version)_ :rock:


----------



## Death Row (14 Dez. 2013)

Finger & Kadel - Die Mit Dem Roten Halsband (Original Mix) - YouTube


----------



## weazel32 (15 Dez. 2013)

The Pitcher - Back To Basics - YouTube


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Dez. 2013)

*Coronatus* - _Recreatio Carminis_


----------



## Toolman (17 Dez. 2013)

*Pitbull feat. Ke$ha* - _Timber_


----------



## defjam (17 Dez. 2013)

rap aus den 80er und 90er jahre, rock, electro etc. aber auch deutschen rock...


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Dez. 2013)

*Genitorturers* - _Blackheart Revolution_


----------



## Claudia (20 Dez. 2013)

Avicii - Hey Brother


----------



## Death Row (21 Dez. 2013)

*Gregory Porter - Lonely One*

Jazz, soul music - Gregory Porter - Lonely one - YouTube


----------



## candicefan (21 Dez. 2013)

Love will remember - Selena Gomez


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Dez. 2013)

*Primal Scream* - _Some Velvet Morning_


----------



## Death Row (25 Dez. 2013)

*Frida Gold - Liebe Ist Meine Religion Live + Akustisch (Album)*


----------



## beachkini (25 Dez. 2013)




----------



## Toolman (27 Dez. 2013)




----------



## beachkini (27 Dez. 2013)




----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Dez. 2013)

*Game of Thrones* ( Season 3 ) - _Soundtrack_


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eASkLF6q7yU


----------



## Sachse (2 Jan. 2014)

*Nightwish *- Showtime Storytime - Live at Wacken


----------



## Ghettoparty (2 Jan. 2014)

Rock und metal


----------



## MetalFan (3 Jan. 2014)

Würde live bestimmt auch gut :rock:en!​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2014)

*Epica - Retrospect*


----------



## Claudia (3 Jan. 2014)

Faun - Von den Elben (Album)


----------



## Toolman (3 Jan. 2014)

*Avicii vs. Nicky Romero* - _I Could Be The One_


----------



## .Engelchen. (3 Jan. 2014)

Eminem - Curtain Call Album :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (4 Jan. 2014)




----------



## Sachse (4 Jan. 2014)

*Epica *- We Will Take You With Us (live)


----------



## Toolman (4 Jan. 2014)

*Armin van Buuren feat. Cathy Burton* - _I Surrender (Sebastian Brandt Remix)_


----------



## Flaming Sword (4 Jan. 2014)

*Thomas Bergersen* - _Illusion_


----------



## opend2 (6 Jan. 2014)

Walking in Memphis ...


----------



## Toolman (6 Jan. 2014)

*Creed* - _Wrong Way_


----------



## pofgo (6 Jan. 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (7 Jan. 2014)




----------



## Sachse (8 Jan. 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Jan. 2014)

*Audiomachine* - _Epica_


----------



## MetalFan (10 Jan. 2014)

Da heute offiziell wieder ein charakterloser Spieler der gefräßigen roten Bestie aus München erlegen ist kopf99, muss das mal wieder sein!​


----------



## Toolman (11 Jan. 2014)

*Volbeat* - _Cape Of Our Hero_


----------



## Toolman (11 Jan. 2014)

*Duck Sauce* - _Barbra Streisand_


----------



## beachkini (12 Jan. 2014)




----------



## weazel32 (12 Jan. 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-GWvIux2dY


----------



## Flaming Sword (12 Jan. 2014)

*Two Steps From Hell* - _Fill My Heart_


----------



## pool21 (13 Jan. 2014)

Metallica - One


----------



## beachkini (14 Jan. 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Jan. 2014)

*Therion* - _Cults of the Shadow_


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2014)




----------



## Sachse (17 Jan. 2014)

*Within Tempation feat. Tarja* - Paradise :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Jan. 2014)

*Voices of Destiny* - _Hour Glass_


----------



## Hesse (18 Jan. 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (21 Jan. 2014)

*Sophie Ellis-Bextor* - Neues Album 'Wanderlust'

Immer wieder eine Wundertüte, jedes Album hört sich anders an


----------



## beachkini (21 Jan. 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (22 Jan. 2014)




----------



## pofgo (22 Jan. 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Jan. 2014)

*Ignis Fatuu* - _Wächter der Nacht_


----------



## Sachse (22 Jan. 2014)

*Leaves' Eyes* - Symphonies of the Night :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2014)

I hate to disappoint you
But I´m not the guy you need
You can leave, cause to me
Disco died in 1983

Bang your head clean off, just do it
Stomp your feet and clap your hands
I´m a heavy metal groover
Bang your head cause I hate to dance

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 Jan. 2014)

*Future World Music* - _Eternal Light_


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Jan. 2014)

Morgen spielt im Nachbarort eine Cover-Band, also schon mal drauf einstimmen (Original gibts dann im Mai auf Festival  )

*Iron Maiden* - Live After Death


----------



## Toolman (24 Jan. 2014)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - _The Bleeding_


----------



## doing (24 Jan. 2014)

öööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## Sachse (24 Jan. 2014)

*Delain* - Interlude (Album)


----------



## Sachse (24 Jan. 2014)

*Lorde* - Pure Heroine (Album)


----------



## Sachse (25 Jan. 2014)

*Anna Kendrick *- Cups


----------



## Sachse (25 Jan. 2014)

Miley Cyrus - Wrecking Ball


----------



## beachkini (25 Jan. 2014)

Wenn dann aber die die fake version von chatroulette lol3 Anosten is die Tante ja nicht aushaltbar..


----------



## Sachse (25 Jan. 2014)

beachkini schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber die die fake version von chatroulette lol3 Anosten is die Tante ja nicht aushaltbar..



ich sag dir beach, mir gefällt das Lied vom Herzen, der Inhalt und der Schmerz des Liedes sind der Burner, llive noch krasser, auch wenn Miley's Stimme nicht sehr tief ist, leider versaut sie das durch ihre "gespielten" Sexismus, mag das Lied echt gern


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Jan. 2014)

*E-Nomine - Das Testatment
E-Nomine - Finsternis
E-Nomine - Die Prophezeihung*

Super Genial die Alben vorallem dann wenn man die Syncronsprecher wieder erkennt.

Synchronsprecher bekannter Schauspieler wie Robert De Niro (Christian Brückner), Al Pacino (Frank Glaubrecht), Bruce Willis (Manfred Lehmann), Anthony Hopkins (Joachim Kerzel), Robert Redford (Rolf Schult), Nicolas Cage (Martin Keßler), John Travolta (Thomas Danneberg), Brad Pitt (Tobias Meister), Mel Gibson (Elmar Wepper, Frank Glaubrecht, Joachim Tennstedt), Liv Tyler (Elisabeth Günther) und viele weitere standen für die Titel von E Nomine vor dem Mikrofon​


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 Jan. 2014)

*My Sleeping Karma* - _Soma_


----------



## Death Row (25 Jan. 2014)

*Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful*


----------



## Sachse (25 Jan. 2014)

*Sirenia* - Perils Of The Deep Blue

danach: *Leaves' Eyes* - Symphonies of the Night & *Within Temptation* - Hydra


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Jan. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> ich sag dir beach, mir gefällt das Lied vom Herzen, der Inhalt und der Schmerz des Liedes sind der Burner, llive noch krasser, auch wenn Miley's Stimme nicht sehr tief ist, leider versaut sie das durch ihre "gespielten" Sexismus, mag das Lied echt gern



Fands auch erst Mist, aber ein echt tolles Lied. Gleich mal anhören 

Miley Cyrus - Wrecking Ball


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Jan. 2014)

Rihanna - Live in concert 

Mega


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Jan. 2014)

*Jackson Firebird* - _Red Hair Honey_


----------



## MetalFan (27 Jan. 2014)

Da können Miss Swift und Co einpacken! Gänsehaut! :rock:​


----------



## Toolman (27 Jan. 2014)

*Limp Bizkit feat DMX, Redman & Method Man* - _Rollin' (Urban Assault Vehicle)_


----------



## Toolman (27 Jan. 2014)

*Benny Cassette* - _Watch Your Back_


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Jan. 2014)

*Future World Music* - _Afterlife_


----------



## Death Row (28 Jan. 2014)

El Condor Pasa || Otto live - YouTube


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Jan. 2014)

*Within Temptation - Hydra​*
Da ist es nun also, das neue Album von Within Temptation. Ich bin Within Temptation Fan seit der Veröffentlichung von "Mother Earth", welches mich damals komplett umgehauen hat und mir Wege zu einer neuen Musikrichtung geöffnet hat.
Eins wurde bei jeder neuen Veröffentlichung klar, Within Temptation bleiben nicht auf einer Stelle stehen. Besonders mit dem Vorgänger "The Unforgiving" wurde dies (für mich im positive Sinne) deutlich und dieser Weg wird fortgeführt.

Nun also zum Monster mit den vielen Köpfen "Hydra":

01 Let Us Burn: "Hydra" startet mit einer starken Rocknummer. Sofort fällt einem Sharons Gesang Positiv auf, die meiner Meinung nach auf "Hydra" ihre beste Gesangsleistung abliefert. Die Gitarren und Drums knallen aus den Boxen und der Refrain lässt einen so schnell nicht mehr los.

02 Dangerous feat. Howard Jones: Nun nimmt das Monster volle Fahrt auf und der Doublebass fliegt einem um die Ohren. Anfangs habe ich mich mit dem Song noch schwer getan, aber summte trotzdem die ganze Zeit den Refrain. Nach mehrmaligem hören entwickelt sich "Dangerous" zu einem wahren Highlight. Eine schnelle Nummer mit passendem Gesangspartner.

03 And We Run feat. Xzibit: Nanu? die erste Ballade des Albums? Weit gefehlt. Eine Hip Hop Nummer? Noch weiter gefehlt. Ein episches Highlight? OHJA! Hier erwartet uns ein sehr episches Stück das einen sofort in seinen Bann zieht. Ich denke kaum ein Song verbindet besser die alten und neuen Within Temptation. Und Xzibit? Passt perfekt in den Song. Punkt.

04 Paradise (What About Us?) feat. Tarja Turunen: Die erste Single des Albums mit 2 Sängerinnen die wohl auf ewig einzigartig in ihrem Genre sein werden und perfekt miteinander harmonieren. Klasse Nummer mit einer tollen Melodie und einem Refrain der mal wieder sofort im Ohr hängen bleibt.

05 Edge Of The World: So, nun ist Sharon erstmal wieder im Alleingang dran. "Edge Of The World" beginnt mit sehr ungewöhnlichen Tönen, entwickelt sich aber zu einer der schönsten Balladen seit dem Album "The Silent Force". Bei den Vorgängern konnte ich mit den Rockballaden nicht wirklich etwas anfangen, hier überzeugen mich Within Temptation wieder auf ganzer Linie. Sehr schön! Was hier wieder besonders auffällt: es passiert so viel im Hintergrund und das bei jedem Song auf dem Album, hört mal genauer hin.

06 Silver Moonlight: Beginnt sehr ruhig und bricht dann komplett aus! Was war das? Genau Robert's Growls sind wieder da! Ohja darauf habe ich auch gewartet und passt perfekt in den Song. Keine Angst, für diejenigen die mit "Enter" nichts anfangen konnten, die Growls werden dezent eingesetzt. Episch, schnell und einfach klasse.

07 Covered By Roses: Wer "Sinéad" vom Vorgänger mochte wird dieses Lied lieben. Die Gute Laune Rock Nummer des Albums. Hier wird wieder gemeckert werden, ich finde den Song einfach genial. Still in der Ecke sitzen bleiben? Fehlanzeige, bei "Covered By Roses" bleibt kein Fuß mehr Still. Der Song macht einfach Spaß, geht ordentlich nach vorne und hat einen interessanten Mittelteil.

08 Dog Days: Die nächste ruhigere Nummer des Albums beginnt. Während wie gesagt auf den beiden Vorgängern "The Heart Of Everything" und "The Unforgiving" mich die Balladen komplett kalt gelassen haben, überzeugen diese mich auf "Hydra" um so mehr. Schöner Song mit tollem Refrain.

09 Tell Me Why: Jetzt werden nochmal die Gitarren ausgepackt und ein weiterer Rocker erwartet uns. "Tell Me Why" braucht definitiv Zeit zum zünden. Man hat anfangs das Gefühl der Song könnte nicht mit den anderen mithalten, entfaltet sich aber dann doch noch. Besonders der Mittelteil und das Ende wissen hier zu überzeugen.

10 Whole World Is Watching feat. Dave Pirner: Zum krönenden Abschluss noch die Ballade mit Gastsänger Dave Piner. Beide Stimmen harmonieren wieder perfekt und machen den Song so zu einem zuckersüßen Abschluss. Wahrscheinlich der Radio-tauglichste Song auf dem Album, was nicht negativ gemeint ist.

"Hydra" ist der perfekte Titel für dieses Album. Dieses Album hat viele Köpfe und das nicht nur durch die Gäste auf dem Album sondern auch durch die Abwechslung die auf "Hydra" groß geschrieben wird. Ohne einen einzigen Ausfall und einer Mischung aus Pop/Rock/Hard Rock und dem alten Within Temptation präsentieren uns Within Temptation ihr insgesamt stärkstes Album.
Diejenigen die sich schon mit "The Unforgiving" nicht anfreunden konnten sollten zumindest vorher mal reinhören, denn dieser Weg wird hier nur epischer und rockiger fortgesetzt. Mir gefällt es und ich glaube ich habe hier schon einen Anwärter für das Album des noch jungen Jahres 2014 in der Hand.​
Quelle:Amazon.de (passt mit meiner Meinung überein.)


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2014)

Haha ich wollte schon gerade Danke drücken, aber einfach nur Text von Amazon kopieren?






Meine CD ist noch nicht gekommen


----------



## Toolman (31 Jan. 2014)

*Dilated Peoples & Kanye West* - _This Way_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Jan. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Haha ich wollte schon gerade Danke drücken, aber einfach nur Text von Amazon kopieren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ich hab immerhin ne Quellen Angabe gemacht und es passt mit meiner Meinung überein.

CDs bestell ich nur noch ganz wenig seit ich die itunes cloud für mich entdeckt habe kaufe ich nur noch Musik über itunes da bekommt man dann auch Musik Videos dazu und ich kann die Musik immer wieder Downloaden auf Mein IPad, Iphone oder eben der PC, ich muss keine Angst mehr vorm Formatieren haben, oder das mal ne Festplatte in die fritten geht.


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2014)

Okay, aber ein Danke gibts nur für Original-Texte 

Zur Einstimmung für später

*Ilse DeLange* - We are diamonds


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Jan. 2014)

Ja das nächste mal gibt es wieder ein Original Text von mir versprochen.


----------



## Toolman (31 Jan. 2014)

*Ludacris* - _Act A Fool_


----------



## Toolman (31 Jan. 2014)

*Limp Bizkit* - _Gold Cobra (Album)_


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Feb. 2014)

*Therion* - _Secret of the Runes_


----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2014)

*Paramore - Paramore (Album)*




.....weil ich wieder Hayley suchten muss :drip:


----------



## Flaming Sword (2 Feb. 2014)

*Captain Sensible* - _Wot_


----------



## Zuza (2 Feb. 2014)

Taylor Swift feat. Ed Sheeran - _Everything Has Changed_


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Feb. 2014)

Nach etlichen Jahren mal wieder in Deutschland, so bekomm ich auch endlich mal die Gelegenheit, die live zu sehen :WOW:

*The Birthday Massacre* - 'Hide and Seek' Album


----------



## weazel32 (5 Feb. 2014)

die cd within temptation hatte ich down....sind nur 2lieder bei die wirklich rocken


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Feb. 2014)

Mann, Mann, was da noch alles für Talente schlummern in Oranje :crazy:


----------



## Zuza (5 Feb. 2014)

The Script - Breakeven


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Feb. 2014)

*Future World Music* - _The Magic Forest_


----------



## Death Row (6 Feb. 2014)




----------



## Toolman (7 Feb. 2014)

*Within Temptation* - _Radioactive_


----------



## Sachse (7 Feb. 2014)

@ tool: :thumbup:

*Leaves' Eyes* - Symphonies of the Night (2013)


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Feb. 2014)

Immer noch Within Temptation Hydra rauf und runter, hammer Album:thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Feb. 2014)

*Betontod* - _Entschuldigung für Nichts_


----------



## Sachse (8 Feb. 2014)

*Green Day* - Bullet in a Bible (Live)


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Feb. 2014)

*Miracle of Sound* - _Nord Mead_


----------



## Toolman (11 Feb. 2014)

*Milli Vanilli* - _Girl You Know It's True (extended)_ rofl3


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Feb. 2014)

*Sabaton* - _Primo Victoria_


----------



## Toolman (14 Feb. 2014)

*Evanescence* - _Sick_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Feb. 2014)

*Die Tribute von Panem Hörbuch 1-3 Ca:30h*
*Shades of Grey Geheimes Verlangen Hörbuch Ca: 20h*

Ich bin ja kein fan vom Bücher lesen, weil ich dieses problem habe mich nicht über 1000 Seiten zu konzentrieren, darum habe ich mir mal die Hörbucher besorgt, bei manchen Hörbüchern hab ich das gleiche Problem wie bei Büchern, aber diese sind echt super Spannend erzählt, jedes mal aus der Ich Perspektive so das man sich super vorstellen kann was gerade passiert, wie sie sich fühlt und was sie gerade macht. Bin auch echt mal gespannt wie man* Shades of Grey* verfilmen will, werden die ganzen BDSM und SEX sachen geschnitten? Wenn ja wird es schlecht wenn nein wird der Film ab 18. Bei beiden bin ich mir unsicher, weil doch schon recht viel gezeigt wird, was weder für den Deutschen Markt aktzeptabel ist und für den Amerikanischen erst recht nicht. Naja ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Feb. 2014)

*Sabaton* - _Coat of Arms_


----------



## MetalFan (16 Feb. 2014)

A kind of epic! :rock:​


----------



## Charme (16 Feb. 2014)

_*The Birthday Massacre 
*_

*"Holiday" *


und vieles mehr :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Feb. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Die Tribute von Panem Hörbuch 1-3 Ca:30h*
> *Shades of Grey Geheimes Verlangen Hörbuch Ca: 20h*
> 
> Ich bin ja kein fan vom Bücher lesen, weil ich dieses problem habe mich nicht über 1000 Seiten zu konzentrieren, darum habe ich mir mal die Hörbucher besorgt, bei manchen Hörbüchern hab ich das gleiche Problem wie bei Büchern, aber diese sind echt super Spannend erzählt, jedes mal aus der Ich Perspektive so das man sich super vorstellen kann was gerade passiert



Ich bin ein Bücherwurm, und kann das Problem nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da ich mich bei Hörbüchern auch auf das Gesprochene konzentrieren muss. Ich habe auch Hörbücher ausprobiert, mir gefällt das selber lesen besser. Aber da hat halt jeder seine eigene Meinung. Noch 2 Anmerkungen dazu. An ein Buch das 1000 Seiten hat, kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern. Außerdem liest man auch ein Buch nicht in eins durch (normalerweise)  . Zweitens würde ich mal behaupten, dass Bücher zu 99% aus der Ich-Perspektive erzählt werden. Jedenfalls bei Romanen 

Aber wenn man durch Hörbücher neue "Leserschaften" gewinnen kann, ist das ja auch keine schlechte Sache


----------



## Death Row (16 Feb. 2014)

Träumen Androiden von elektrischen Schafen?/Blade Runner - Hörspiel (Philip K. Dick) - YouTube

Hat mich jetzt gerade inspiriert


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Feb. 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Feb. 2014)

*Jackson Firebird* - _Goin' Out West_


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Feb. 2014)

WDR 2 Montalk mit Christoph Maria Herbst

Sehr amüsant :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (19 Feb. 2014)




----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

Iron Savior - Burning Heart


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Feb. 2014)

Kid Rock - Bawitdaba


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Feb. 2014)

*My Sleeping Karma* - _Soma_


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Feb. 2014)

Alte Hardcore-Klassiker:

*Descendents, Dag Nasty, Government Issue, Youth Brigade*

Wollte eigentlich nur Descendents hören, weil die demnächst live hier um die Ecke spielen, aber wie das dann manchmal so ist...


----------



## willis (20 Feb. 2014)

ich höre zZ den hier gern:

*anna naklab & parra for cuva - wicked games*


----------



## corro76 (21 Feb. 2014)

ozzy - crazy train


----------



## Toolman (21 Feb. 2014)

*Steel Panther* - _17 Girls In A Row_


----------



## Sachse (22 Feb. 2014)




----------



## Sachse (22 Feb. 2014)

Gänsehaut ​


----------



## Toolman (22 Feb. 2014)

*Alter Bridge* - _Calm The Fire_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Feb. 2014)

*The Birthday Massacre - Drop* vom neuen Album *Red Stars* was bald kommen soll


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Feb. 2014)

*Equilibrium* - _Zwergenhammer_


----------



## weazel32 (25 Feb. 2014)

Scary Clowns - The Entity (The Beast Project Remix) - YouTube


----------



## TommyWasHere (25 Feb. 2014)

Shuggie Ottis: 'Aht Uh Mi Hed' (1974)
Obergeil!


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Feb. 2014)

*Nightwish* - _Oceanborn_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Feb. 2014)

*BabyMetal* Wer sich damit abfinden kann das 13-14 jährige High School Mädchen die Frontsängerinnen bilden und ihr nichts gegen die japanische sprache habt, dem dürfte die Band gefallen, fette Death Metal riffs gepaart mit speed Metal gesängen und jpop einflüssen.

Ist definitiv mal was anderes mir gefällt es

Hier ein Bsp:
Babymetal: Debüt-Album erscheint Ende Februar - METAL HAMMER


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Feb. 2014)

*Sabaton* - _Ghost Division_


----------



## TommyWasHere (28 Feb. 2014)

Sind hier alles nur Metalheadz? 
(Bitte nicht falsch verstehen)


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Feb. 2014)

TommyWasHere schrieb:


> Sind hier alles nur Metalheadz?
> (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen)



Wieso gibt es noch was anderes? happy09

Gestern mal spontan entschieden, mir die junge Dame heute abend mal anzuschauen in Hengelo


----------



## Death Row (28 Feb. 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (1 März 2014)

Nächste Woche spielt bei uns im Örtchen eine Sepultura-Coverband (!!!) 

Dafür erst mal wieder einhören:

*Sepultura* - Alben: Beneath The Remains & Arise


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 März 2014)

Psyradio FM Progressive Channel über RarmaRadio


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 März 2014)

*Fever Ray* - _If I Had a Heart_


----------



## Sonntag (2 März 2014)

Bom Bom Pow


----------



## Death Row (2 März 2014)

Hallöchen


----------



## Flaming Sword (2 März 2014)

_Flandern in Not_ ( Folk Version )


----------



## Toolman (3 März 2014)

*Amy Holland* - _She's On Fire_


----------



## Death Row (3 März 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (4 März 2014)

*Blutengel* - _Krieger_


----------



## Death Row (4 März 2014)




----------



## weazel32 (4 März 2014)

The Partysquad - Oh My (DJ Paul Elstak's Remix) - YouTube


----------



## viperxxl80 (5 März 2014)

Jamiroquai - Canned Heat


----------



## dianelized20 (5 März 2014)

Da NL-Kurs nächste Woche ausfällt, kann ich doch zu Faun fahren :WOW:

*Faun* - Totem


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 März 2014)

*Sonne Hagal* - _Helfahrt_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 März 2014)

*Lea Michele - Louder* - gefühlvolles Album in dem sie sogar über ihren toten Freund Cory Monteith in dem Lied Burn with You singt. Bis Lied 10 ist auch von tollen Balladen bis popigen Disco Songs alles dabei ab Lied 11 wird es leider etwas langsamer was nicht schlecht ist aber ich hätte mir zu den Zeitpunkt dann vielleicht ein paar Songs mit anderen Künstlern gewünscht. Alles in allem aber ein tolles erstes Album mit vielen Songs die ihre kräftige Stimme in der Vordergrund pushen.


----------



## Death Row (6 März 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (6 März 2014)

*Blues Pills* - _Devil Man_


----------



## dianelized20 (6 März 2014)

Flaming Sword schrieb:


> *Blues Pills* - _Devil Man_



Freu mich schon aufs Konzert Ende April :thumbup:

Neues Delain Video :WOW:


----------



## lofas (6 März 2014)

Meinen Tinitus:angry:


----------



## dianelized20 (6 März 2014)

Und noch ein Song


----------



## Charme (7 März 2014)

_Emphatic - Stronger_ :thumbup:


----------



## Quecksilber (7 März 2014)

mal wieder was älteres


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 März 2014)

*Avatarium* - _Moonhorse_


----------



## weazel32 (7 März 2014)

Ophidian - The Rain - YouTube


----------



## Charme (8 März 2014)

_Emphatic What Are You Afraid_:WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 März 2014)

*Ecco* - _Hexen_


----------



## weazel32 (8 März 2014)

Dyprax - Exorcism [Exorcism] - YouTube


----------



## weazel32 (8 März 2014)

Dominator - Highway To Hell (TRC4 Special Edition) - YouTube


----------



## Death Row (9 März 2014)

The Crystal Method - Busy Child - YouTube


----------



## @cent (9 März 2014)

Ich fahr voll auf Goa-Trance und Psy ab


----------



## Flaming Sword (9 März 2014)

*Crystal Viper* - _Possession_


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 März 2014)

*Soldats de la Légion étrangère* - _CHANSONS de la Legion etranger_


----------



## dianelized20 (13 März 2014)

Ilse beim ESC dieses Jahr dabei :WOW: , muss ich mir den Quatsch tatsächlich mal anschauen happy09


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 März 2014)

Das neue Album von *The Pretty Reckless* voll MEGA:thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (14 März 2014)

The Cardigans - Erase Rewind - YouTube


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 März 2014)

*Epica - The Essence of Silence*


----------



## Sachse (14 März 2014)

*Nightwish* - Showtime Storytime :rock:


----------



## Toolman (14 März 2014)

*Steel Panther* - _Just Like Tiger Woods_


----------



## Harry1982 (14 März 2014)

Helene Fischer - Atemlos durch die Nacht


----------



## Sachse (14 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Helene Fischer - Atemlos durch die Nacht





musst ich grad für meinen Paps im Net besorgen


----------



## Sachse (15 März 2014)

*Taylor Swift* - Red (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 März 2014)

*Amberian Dawn* - _Re-Evolution_


----------



## Harry1982 (15 März 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> musst ich grad für meinen Paps im Net besorgen



Der Mann hat Geschmack :thumbup:

Bryan Adams - Heaven


----------



## Quecksilber (15 März 2014)

mal wieder :rock:


----------



## Toolman (15 März 2014)

*The Blues Brothers* - _Everybody Needs Somebody To Love_


----------



## bob157 (15 März 2014)

georg kreisler - dkp - kpd - ddr (politisches kabarett)


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 März 2014)

*The Pretty Reckless - House on the Hill* vom neuen Album *Going to Hell*

Wer das alte Album schon mochte wird das neue auch mögen, bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Sachse (16 März 2014)

*Epica* - Requiem For The Indifferent (2011) Album :rock:


----------



## Toolman (16 März 2014)

*Killswitch Engage* - _The End Of Heartache_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 März 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> *Epica* - Requiem For The Indifferent (2011) Album :rock:



Hör dir mal das neue Lied an wenn du ein Spotify Acc hast kannst du es dir dort anhören.


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 März 2014)

*Opera IX* - _Black Opera_


----------



## beachkini (16 März 2014)

Louisa Rose Allen


----------



## beachkini (16 März 2014)




----------



## MetalFan (17 März 2014)

:jumping: Neues Material! :rock:​


----------



## Flaming Sword (18 März 2014)

*Suidakra* - _Book of Dowth_


----------



## weazel32 (18 März 2014)

Crypsis - Trapped - YouTube


----------



## dianelized20 (19 März 2014)

5 Days bis zum Konzert, mal langsam reinhören 

*Corrosion of Conformity* - 'Blind' Album :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 März 2014)

*Skyrim* - _Soundtrack_


----------



## Toolman (19 März 2014)

*Within Temptation* - _Dirty Dancer_

1000x besser als das Original vom Enrique


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

kommt auf die stimmung an...deshalb so ziemlich alles


----------



## MetalFan (20 März 2014)

:WOW: Geil. geil, geil :rock: und Alissa :drip:!​


----------



## entegut (20 März 2014)

Nirvana - Side


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 März 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> :WOW: Geil. geil, geil :rock: und Alissa :drip:!​




Das höre ich auch gerade


----------



## dianelized20 (21 März 2014)

Zum Wachwerden

*Machine Head *- 'The Blackening' Album :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (21 März 2014)

*Corvus Corax* - _Sverker_


----------



## Sachse (22 März 2014)

*Nightwish* - Showtime Storytime


----------



## Death Row (22 März 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (22 März 2014)

...vor meinem Fenster das Rauschen des Windes...


----------



## Toolman (22 März 2014)

*5ive Finger Death Punch* - _Burn It Down_


----------



## Harry1982 (22 März 2014)

Hey Death das Beste daran ist wohl das Bild 

Beastie Boys - Intergalactic


----------



## Death Row (23 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Hey Death das Beste daran ist wohl das Bild



So kann man seine Klickzahl auch erhöhen


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 März 2014)

*Wardruna* - _Gap Var Ginnunga_


----------



## Death Row (23 März 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (24 März 2014)

*Superman 1* - _Soundtrack_


----------



## dianelized20 (24 März 2014)

Meinen Dank an Amazon, da kann man das Album schon anhören

*Delain* - 'The Human Contradiction' :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 März 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Meinen Dank an Amazon, da kann man das Album schon anhören
> 
> *Delain* - 'The Human Contradiction' :WOW:



me, too sehr gutes Album:thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (24 März 2014)




----------



## Tigy (25 März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywgpng_TueE


----------



## esell (25 März 2014)

Dilated People - When worst comes to worst


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 März 2014)

*Ancient Bards* - _Four Magic Elements_


----------



## dianelized20 (25 März 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Meinen Dank an Amazon, da kann man das Album schon anhören
> 
> *Delain* - 'The Human Contradiction' :WOW:



And once again, die nächsten 3 Wochen vermutlich nix anderes


----------



## Harry1982 (25 März 2014)

Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts (Live at Ocean Way Studios) 

So schön


----------



## Charme (26 März 2014)

_*Nightcore in my Head*_ :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 März 2014)

*The Naked And Famous* - _The Sun_


----------



## Toolman (27 März 2014)

*Device feat. Lzzy Hale* - _Close my Eyes Forever_


----------



## Death Row (27 März 2014)




----------



## Toolman (27 März 2014)

episch...


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 März 2014)

*Two Steps from Hell* - _Skyworld_


----------



## Flaming Sword (29 März 2014)

*Diamanda Galas* - _The Divine Punishment_


----------



## mcross93 (29 März 2014)

Ich höre viele sachen. Jedoch meistens nur vocalhouse und reggaeton.


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 März 2014)

*Leaves' Eyes* - _Melusine_


----------



## Death Row (2 Apr. 2014)

Und ja, das ist *Linda Marlen Runge* aus GZSZ


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Apr. 2014)

*Tool* - '10.000 Days'-Album


----------



## Flaming Sword (4 Apr. 2014)

*Blutengel* - _Krieger_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Apr. 2014)

*Delain* - The Human Contradiction, höre ich gerade rauf und runter, beste Album von der Band, hab mich echt gefragt ob sie We Are the Others toppen und ja sie haben es geschafft. Hier ne hörprope: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP-y_qOIjwU


----------



## MetalFan (4 Apr. 2014)

​


----------



## Toolman (4 Apr. 2014)

*Steel Panther* - _Party Like Tomorrow Is The End Of The World_ :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Apr. 2014)

Mal was zum wach werden :crazy:

*Rammstein* - Live in Nimes


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Apr. 2014)

*Nervosa* - _Victim of Yourself_


----------



## weazel32 (5 Apr. 2014)

The Prophet - One Moment - YouTube


----------



## Death Row (5 Apr. 2014)

Sick Rap Instrumental - Cracked Bones - YouTube


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Apr. 2014)

*Silbermond* - Durch die Nacht


----------



## Sachse (6 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Harry1982 (6 Apr. 2014)

*The Pretty Reckless* - Under The Water


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Apr. 2014)

*Helene Fischer* - Medley


----------



## husi (6 Apr. 2014)

Depeche Mode :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## General (6 Apr. 2014)

SAGA - 10,000 Days - YouTube


----------



## Death Row (6 Apr. 2014)

Aggressive Rap Instrumental (Creepy) - Black Century - YouTube


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Apr. 2014)

*Opera IX* - _Sacro Culto_


----------



## Death Row (10 Apr. 2014)

*Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return)*


----------



## Toolman (10 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Apr. 2014)

*Nightwish* - _Showtime, storytime_


----------



## RoadDog (11 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Toolman (11 Apr. 2014)

*Ace Of Base* - _Cruel Summer_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Apr. 2014)

*Diabulus in Musica - Argia* - jeder der Epica oder Leaves Eyes mag sollte sich das mal anhören, das letzte Album war schon der hammer und das neue Album hört sich bis jetzt auch sehr gut an.


----------



## Flaming Sword (12 Apr. 2014)

Der regierende Herr von *Nightwish*:

*Tuomas Holopainen* - _The Last Sled_


----------



## brezebel (12 Apr. 2014)

kommt drauf an wie ich drauf bin


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Apr. 2014)

Flaming Sword schrieb:


> Der regierende Herr von *Nightwish*:
> 
> *Tuomas Holopainen* - _The Last Sled_




Danke für den tipp sofort gekauft:thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (12 Apr. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Danke für den tipp sofort gekauft:thumbup:



Ich bin jetzt seit _Oceanborn_ ein Anhänger, auch wenn er *Tarja Turunen* vor die Tür gesetzt hat.

*Tuomas Holopainen* - _A Lifetime of Adventure_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Apr. 2014)

Ja ich mag ihn auch er ist ein genialer Komponist und Keyboarder


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Apr. 2014)

*Victoria Justice* - Friends count


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Apr. 2014)

*Xandria* - _Neverworld's End_


----------



## Charme (13 Apr. 2014)

The Letter Black - Collapse :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Apr. 2014)

*Visions of Atlantis* - _Lemuria_


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Apr. 2014)

*B.o.B. feat Hayley Williams* - Airplanes 

Liebe dieses Lied


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Apr. 2014)

*My Sleeping Karma* - _Hymn 72_


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Apr. 2014)

Damit ich ein bisschen meinen Adrenalinspiegel wieder runterbekomme, ein bisschen Depri-Mucke 

*Katatonia* - 'The Great Cold Distance' Album


----------



## Death Row (16 Apr. 2014)

Ich bin verliebt.....


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Apr. 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Wer ist das Death??


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Apr. 2014)

*Superman* ( Soundtrack ) [ 1978 ]


----------



## Death Row (16 Apr. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Wer ist das Death??



Paige, eine Wrestling "Diva" und aktuelle "Diva's Champion" 

Paige (wrestler) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## weazel32 (16 Apr. 2014)

Psyko Punkz Ft. Mc Lyte & Chris Willis - This Is Your Life (Bass Boosted) - YouTube


----------



## Death Row (16 Apr. 2014)

Mega Drive - I Am The Program - YouTube


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Apr. 2014)

Nice, die Lisa bei Youtube (also die Sängerin ist eine Bekannte von mir  ) :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (17 Apr. 2014)

Are You Ready??? ​


----------



## Flaming Sword (18 Apr. 2014)

*PiPEDREAMtheatre* - _More Dance_


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Apr. 2014)

Zur Vorbereitung auf später  



*Ilse DeLange* - Hurricane


----------



## sluderjan (18 Apr. 2014)

Also, ich höre fast alles, nur jazz nicht so gerne, und bin - wieder mal - bei dave stuart und candy dulfer hängen geblieben: Lily was here, long version (very long, hab gleich auf wiederholen gestellt). Schöne Ostertage, mit Euren Lieblingsnoten, und danke für alle Beiträge!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Epitaph (19 Apr. 2014)

Rock

Shinedown und A7X hauptsächlich.


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Apr. 2014)

zur kommenden Veröffentlichung:

*Epica* - _Canvas of Life_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Apr. 2014)

*Delain, Diabulus in Musica, Tuomas Holopainen*


----------



## Lucy Quinn (20 Apr. 2014)

Katy Perry - Dark Horse


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Apr. 2014)

*Falkenbach* - _Asa_


----------



## Death Row (20 Apr. 2014)

WWE Triple H Theme Song (My Time) - YouTube


----------



## Death Row (21 Apr. 2014)

The Bangles - Walk Like an Egyptian - YouTube


----------



## Flaming Sword (21 Apr. 2014)

*Majesty* - _Banners High_


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Apr. 2014)

*Amon Amarth* - Deceiver of the Gods :rock:


----------



## Suicide King (21 Apr. 2014)

Progressive Rock
Am liebsten aus den 70ern. Wenn schon aktuell, dann gefällt mir "Spocks Beard" am bessten.


----------



## Toolman (21 Apr. 2014)

*Kraftklub* - _Songs für Liam_


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Apr. 2014)

*Axel Rudi Pell* - Hallelujah :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Apr. 2014)

Zum Wachwerden, neues Album

*Prong* - Ruining Lives


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Apr. 2014)

*Powerwolf* - _Sacred & Wild_


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 Apr. 2014)

*Wisdom* - _Take Me to Neverland_


----------



## Death Row (23 Apr. 2014)

*Die Fantastischen Vier - Sie ist weg*

Epischer Song


----------



## MetalFan (24 Apr. 2014)

Neuer Song von Slayer! :rock:

​


----------



## lofas (24 Apr. 2014)

Deep Purple in Rock Child in Time


----------



## Toolman (24 Apr. 2014)

*Broilers* - _Ist da jemand?_


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Apr. 2014)

*The Oath* - _All Must Die_


----------



## Brigomaglos (24 Apr. 2014)

Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Apr. 2014)

*Nachtblut* - _Antik_


----------



## Toolman (26 Apr. 2014)

*Jessie J* - _Nobody's Perfect_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Apr. 2014)

Oonagh - tolles Album :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2014)

Dillon - A Matter Of Time - YouTube

Ein Hörtipp vom Playboy-Magazin


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Apr. 2014)

*Nachtblut* - _Hexe_


----------



## Toolman (28 Apr. 2014)

*Jessie J* - _Do It Like A Dude_


----------



## MetalFan (28 Apr. 2014)

Zweiter Song vom kommenden Arch Enemy-Album! :rock:

Arch Enemy - As The Pages Burn music video on MUZU.TV


----------



## Toolman (28 Apr. 2014)

*Jamiroquai* - _Virtual Insanity_


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Apr. 2014)

*Insomnium* - 'Shadows of the Dying Sun'

Hammergeiles neues Album, läuft bei mir rauf und runter :thumbup:


----------



## lofas (28 Apr. 2014)

ina gadda da vida Iron Butterfly:thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Apr. 2014)

*My Sleeping Karma* - _Ephedra_


----------



## derbimbo (28 Apr. 2014)

Hi,

Dubstep, House und die deutschen Charts.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Mai 2014)

*Epica - The Quantum Enigma* - geiles Epica Album


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Mai 2014)

*Xandria* - _Nightfall_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Mai 2014)

*Xandria* - Sacrificium
*Epica* - The Quantum Enigma
*Lindsey Stirling* - Shatter Me


----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Mai 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Xandria* - Sacrificium



..ist bei mir auch schon eingetrudelt...fehlt noch die *Epica* Scheibe, welche bereits unterwegs sein sollte...

*Equilibrium* - _Verbrannte Erde_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2014)

Wenn du bei Amazon bestellt hast kannst du die MP3 Version schon laden.


----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Mai 2014)

Nööö; die habe ich direkt beim Label *Nuclear Blast* bestellt.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2014)

Dann musste solange bei Spotify hören


----------



## Quackianer (4 Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6kcbZSRt6w Mit der Einnahme bestimmter halluzinogener Substanzen klingt es nochmal deutlich besser!


----------



## Toolman (5 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Mai 2014)

So jetzt fang ich an zu nerven diese Woche  Der Deutsche Song ist eh Müll, also bleibt nur eins:

*Im Auftrag von Ilse: Alle bitte morgen abend beim ESC-Halbfinale voten für Oranje!!!! *


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 Mai 2014)

*Equilibrium* - _Karawane_


----------



## Death Row (7 Mai 2014)

*Oonagh - Falke flieg* 

Tu ich gut finden


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Mai 2014)

*Betontod* - _Hommasammawommanomma_


----------



## Sachse (9 Mai 2014)

*Delain* - The Human Contradiction & *Xandria *- Sacrificium


----------



## Toolman (9 Mai 2014)

*Disturbed* - _Asylum_


----------



## Toolman (9 Mai 2014)




----------



## Harry1982 (9 Mai 2014)

Bryan Adams - Summer of 69


----------



## Sachse (10 Mai 2014)

*T-Ma feat. Falco* - Mutter der Mann mit dem Koks ist da


----------



## Death Row (10 Mai 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> *T-Ma feat. Falco* - Mutter der Mann mit dem Koks ist da


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Mai 2014)

*Wisdom* - _Marching for Liberty_


----------



## Death Row (11 Mai 2014)

*Giant Gonzalez Theme*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhZ8y5H4hKs


----------



## Sachse (11 Mai 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (11 Mai 2014)

Also ich hab nix gegen den/die Wurst, aber ich schätze mal, wenn es ein normaler Mann/normale Frau gesungen hätte, hätte das Ergebnis vielleicht anders ausgesehen, Exotenbonus halt. Egal, mein Gewinner gestern mit einem sensationellen 2ten Platz:


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Mai 2014)

*Cassey Doreen* - Nightclub kings

Normalerweise nicht so meine Musik aber die Cassey :drip:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Mai 2014)

*Halestorm *, wer Paramore mag sollte sich die auch mal antun, danke an Lindsey Stirling für das duett mit Lzzy Hale, wieder eine neue Band kennengelernt.


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Mai 2014)

Mann, Montags morgens gehen einem schon wieder alle auf den Sack :angry: da hilft nur noch eine


----------



## Death Row (12 Mai 2014)

Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat Theme


----------



## Sachse (12 Mai 2014)

*The Common Linnets* - The Common Linnets


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Mai 2014)

*Rotting Christ* - _Sleep of the Angels_


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Mai 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> *The Common Linnets* - The Common Linnets



Läuft, super Album, wie gewöhnlich bei Ilse :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (13 Mai 2014)

Gänsehaut!

​


----------



## beachkini (13 Mai 2014)




----------



## beachkini (13 Mai 2014)

Guano Apes - Close To The Sun Is zwar etwas zu sehr poplastig, aber daher angenehm zum Fahren


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Mai 2014)

*Epica* - _The Quantum Enigma_ ( instrumental )


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Mai 2014)

*Silbermond* - Symphonie


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Mai 2014)

*Roy Rogers* - _Oh Susana_


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Mai 2014)

Ein Traum


​


----------



## End (16 Mai 2014)

Drum & Bass
Tech House
Progressive House
Tech Step


----------



## Schildy72 (16 Mai 2014)

... alles außer Xavier Naidoo


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Mai 2014)

*Thomas Bergersen* - _Illusion_


----------



## weazel32 (17 Mai 2014)

Broilers - Ist da Jemand? (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## beachkini (18 Mai 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (18 Mai 2014)

*Florence and The Machine* - _Snow White and the Huntsman_


----------



## Toolman (21 Mai 2014)

*Haim* - _If I Could Change Your Mind_


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Mai 2014)

Mal was anderes


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Mai 2014)

*Kid Rock* - Redneck paradise


----------



## Toolman (22 Mai 2014)

*Donots* - _Room With A View + We're Not Gonna Take It_


----------



## MetalFan (24 Mai 2014)

Video-Bootlegs der ersten Arch Enemy Live-Performance mit Alissa am Mic! :rock:







​


----------



## Sachse (24 Mai 2014)

*The Common Linnets* - The Common Linnets


----------



## Goldbaer (25 Mai 2014)

Kanye West - Gradution ( Old but gold )


----------



## Sachse (25 Mai 2014)

*Xandria* - Temple Of Hate :rock:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Mai 2014)

Immer noch das neue *Epica Album* bin mittlerweile bei über 1500 plays, bin echt mal gespannt was dieses Jahr noch an Musik kommt, aber wenn nichts besseres mehr kommt, müssen sich Epica und Delain wohl Platz 1 meiner Persönlichen Charts teilen. Beide Album sind absulut geil, das beste was ich seit langem gehört habe.


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Mai 2014)

*Arkona* - _Yav_


----------



## Charme (26 Mai 2014)

_Anette Olzon - Shine_:thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (27 Mai 2014)

Für Arch Enemy-Verhältnisse eine :rock:-Ballade. Das Video ist allein schon wegen Alissa einen Blick wert! :drip:
Arch Enemy - ARCH ENEMY - You Will Know My Name (OFFICIAL VIDEO) music video on MUZU.TV


----------



## Sachse (27 Mai 2014)

*Lindsey Stirling * - Shatter Me


----------



## Toolman (28 Mai 2014)




----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2014)

*The Common Linnets *- The Common Linnets 

aktuell: Calm after the storm :WOW:


----------



## huerescht (29 Mai 2014)

Ich höre derzeit gerne...I see fire


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Mai 2014)

2 Days To Go, Festivalsaison wird eröffnet :rock:







*IRON MAIDEN - Caught somewhere in time*


----------



## MetalFan (30 Mai 2014)

Jetzt haben sie den (Metal-)Ohrwurm auch live gespielt! :rock:

​


----------



## mad_max123 (30 Mai 2014)

Aloe Blacc - The Man


----------



## Sachse (31 Mai 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Juni 2014)

*Wisdom* - _The Prodigal Son_


----------



## Charme (1 Juni 2014)

_Demon Hunter_ -* One Thousand Apologies* :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2014)

Die 3 Veröffentlichten Songs vom neuen *Arch Enemy *Album


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juni 2014)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder  :

*Delain* - The Human Contradiction


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Juni 2014)

*Michelle* - Paris


----------



## Toolman (2 Juni 2014)

Die Titelmusik hat es mir irgendwie angetan 

​


----------



## Sachse (3 Juni 2014)

*Epica* - The Quantum Enigma


----------



## Tight66955 (5 Juni 2014)

*Lucy Hale* - Road Between (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Juni 2014)

*Xandria* - _Sacrificium_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Juni 2014)

Neue *Arch Enemy* Album


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juni 2014)

*Ghost Brigade* - alle Alben :rock:


----------



## Quecksilber (6 Juni 2014)

Cybrax Industry - E.O.D. 
(auch wenn ersich jetzt inzwischen Distractor nennt, ist sein altes zeug immer noch hammer)


----------



## MetalFan (8 Juni 2014)

Arch Enemy - War Eternal (Album) :rock:

Allein durch den Wechsel am Mic (Angela --> Alissa) ergibt sich ein anderer (ungewohnter) Sound. 
Neben diesem Umstand klingt das Album auch instrumental bzw. songstrukturmäßig anders als seine Vorgänger ohne dabei die 
Melodic-Death-Metal-Kernkompetenz von Arch Enemy zu verlieren. 
Es klingt insgesamt sehr modern und man hört das sie viel Neues ausprobiert haben.

Nach den ersten paar Mal hören hat mich bisher Avalanche am meisten gepackt (dort ist Alissa's Stimme im Refrain auch dezent clean zu hören) und You Will Know My Name ist ein richtiger "balladiger" Ohrwurm. 
Am schwächsten ist eindeutig das Instrumentalstück Not Long For This World.
Die Beiden Coversongs am Ende sind auch cool geworden!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Juni 2014)

Kann ich nur zustimmen:thumbup:


----------



## Unterwäschefan (10 Juni 2014)

Ich höre zu 99,9% nur Metal 
ab und an mal Rock wie Onkelz obwohl die bei mir unten durch sind...nach der aktion die se sich geleitet haben..


----------



## Toolman (10 Juni 2014)

*Fuel* - _Empty Spaces_


----------



## MetalFan (10 Juni 2014)

Nächstes Video. :rock:

Arch Enemy - No More Regrets (OFFICIAL VIDEO) music video on MUZU.TV


----------



## Bowerick23 (11 Juni 2014)

Selah Sue - Crazy Vibes


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Juni 2014)

Immer noch das *Arch Enemy* Album rauf und runter, echt voll geil.:thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Juni 2014)

*Savn* - _Hang On_


----------



## Charme (12 Juni 2014)

*LACUNA COIL* - _Wings of a Dreamer_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2014)

*Linkin Park - Hunting the Party*, back to the Roots:thumbup:

*Jennifer Lopez - A.K.A* gefällt mir auch ganz gut.


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Juni 2014)

*Black Space Riders* - D:REI

Die Entdeckung des Monats aus Münster, genialer Rock :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juni 2014)

Einfach geil


----------



## Charme (14 Juni 2014)

_Lacuna Coil_ - What I see :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Juni 2014)

Sau gut gemacht, tolle Sängerin und wahnsinnig hübsch :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (16 Juni 2014)

*Mr. Perfect Theme*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN3gWgB4NZ0


----------



## Death Row (17 Juni 2014)

*Giant Gonzales Theme*

Giant Gonzales Theme - YouTube


----------



## Pomm (18 Juni 2014)

OneRepublic - Love Runs Out﻿ :WOW:

Ein echt geiler Song! :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juni 2014)

Bei den Ereignissen in Nigeria, dem Irak und Co kommt mir doch dieser passende Song samt entspr. Ansprache in den Sinn!

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Juni 2014)

*Miracle of Sound*- _Sovngarde Song_


----------



## Death Row (20 Juni 2014)

Chris Norman - Midnight Lady

Midnight Lady - Chris Norman w/Lyrics - YouTube

Nein, ich habe keine Tränen, wenn ich den Song höre..... Mir ist nur was ins Auge gefallen und ......


----------



## Sachse (22 Juni 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Juni 2014)

*Battle Beast* - _Steel_


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2014)

2 der vielen Highlights des Abends:

1. Der ESC-Song: 



2. Ilse ist so ergriffen, dass die Tränen fließen, da bleibt kein Auge trocken


----------



## Toolman (23 Juni 2014)

*Bon Jovi* - _Blaze Of Glory_


----------



## Sachse (27 Juni 2014)

wie d14 versprochen, hör ich mal durch 

tolle Vids von ihr, vor allem das 2. 

*Ilse DeLange* - Miracle


----------



## beachkini (30 Juni 2014)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jezabels





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEr5RsDZMaI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qIohE_gayI

usw.


----------



## Death Row (30 Juni 2014)

*KC and The Sunshine Band - That's The Way I like It*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbg3QFQeKN4


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Juli 2014)

*Bloody Hammers* - _Death Does Us Apart_


----------



## Martinmnbv (1 Juli 2014)

Lieblingsband: Linkin Park

Höre aber sonst auch vieles Electro und was in den Charts läuft


----------



## wstar (3 Juli 2014)

Amon Amarth - Destroyer of the Universe.

So, muss weiter headbangen!!


----------



## Toolman (3 Juli 2014)

*Lucenzo feat. Don Omar* - _Danza Kuduro (Sagi Abitbul Remix)_


----------



## MetalFan (3 Juli 2014)

Zwei Neuzugänge in meiner Mediathek.Nicht erschrecken - beides Electro. 
Damit es mir gefällt muss es da i. d. R. Old School sein und vor allem auf ersteres trifft das zu.

Lost Years



Kavinsky

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Juli 2014)

Mal wieder ne runde *Trivium*


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 Juli 2014)

*Mogwai* - _Wizard Motor_


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2014)

*Witt und Heppner - Die Flut*


----------



## Schaum1 (9 Juli 2014)

höre eigentlich auch ziemlich alles quer bet


----------



## Charme (9 Juli 2014)

_In This Moment - All For You_


----------



## infinion (9 Juli 2014)

#technobase.fm


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2014)

*>>Macho Man<< Randy Savage Theme 
"Pomp And Circumstances"*


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Juli 2014)

Klassiker-Tag heute 

Gerade: *The Gathering* - Mandylion
Jetzt: *Amorphis* - Elegy


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2014)

*Lejana - Why*


----------



## Death Row (11 Juli 2014)

*Sister Act - Oh Maria*
Whoopie Goldberg ftw!


----------



## Charme (12 Juli 2014)

_In This Moment_ Just Drive


----------



## Toolman (12 Juli 2014)

*Dropkick Murphys* - _The State Of Massachusetts_


----------



## Toolman (12 Juli 2014)




----------



## Death Row (12 Juli 2014)

*Die Fantastischen Vier - Sie Ist Weg*


----------



## Toolman (13 Juli 2014)

*AC/DC* - _It's A Long Way To The Top_ :rock:


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Vieles, aber vor allem elektronische Musik.


----------



## Pomm (14 Juli 2014)

Sia - 1000 Forms of Fear


----------



## Toolman (14 Juli 2014)

*AC/DC* - _If You Want Blood (You've Got It!)_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Death Row (15 Juli 2014)

*Die Fantastischen Vier - Best of 1990-2005*


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Juli 2014)

*Wolfmother* - _New Crown_


----------



## Death Row (15 Juli 2014)

*Vangelis - Blade Runner Soundtrack*


----------



## zrrtter443 (17 Juli 2014)

Also sämtliche Arten von Metal und Industrial...ich scheiss auf hip-hop; black music und der ganze Rotz....Metal rules


----------



## momoc (17 Juli 2014)

kein r&b, mainstream pop auch nicht


----------



## Death Row (19 Juli 2014)

*Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun * :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Juli 2014)

*Waldträne* - _Heidenblut_


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Juli 2014)

*Blues Pills* - Blues Pills

Album ist "verfügbar"  Vorschlusslorbeeren waren hoch genug, aber wurden erfüllt :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Juli 2014)

Freut mich zu hören, dann warte ich nur mehr auf eine Meldung, daß ein Paket unterwegs ist.



*Finntroll* - _Nifelvind_


----------



## Toolman (23 Juli 2014)

*AC/DC* - _Hell Ain't A Bad Place To Be_


----------



## MetalFan (24 Juli 2014)

Ich werde Rob's "direkten Ansprachen" an die Crowd vermissen! 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Juli 2014)

*Rammstein* - Spieluhr


----------



## gtotheg77 (25 Juli 2014)

hip hop rock pop


----------



## Death Row (25 Juli 2014)

Bastille - Oblivion - YouTube

Mit *Sophie Turner* aus Game Of Thrones


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Juli 2014)

Da das Paket schneller da war, als ich dachte:

*Blues Pills* - _Blues Pills_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Juli 2014)

Das neue Album von Sabaton - Heroes, wenn die zusammen mit Delain auf Tour gehen muss ich mir die ja mal anhören.


----------



## Quecksilber (26 Juli 2014)

das komplette album


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Juli 2014)

Mal was anderes 

*Peter Gabriel* - Growing Up Live

Gerade läuft 'Secret World' -> Gänsehaut-Song :thumbup:


----------



## zool (29 Juli 2014)

Vogelgezwitscher...und jetzt etwas Regen )


----------



## Death Row (30 Juli 2014)

*Members Of Mayday - Sonic Empire*


----------



## Toolman (30 Juli 2014)

*The Rolling Stones* - _Doom And Gloom_


----------



## Toolman (30 Juli 2014)

:rock::rock::rock:​


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Aug. 2014)

*Falkenbach* - _Asa_


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2014)

*Luv - Trojan Horse*

Luv - Trojan Horse 1979 Video - fritz5101 - MyVideo

(Die Blonde......  )


----------



## Toolman (2 Aug. 2014)

mal wieder ausgegraben, lief die Tage im Radio ​


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Aug. 2014)

Zum WP basteln, mal wieder ein Klassiker.




Peter

*Type O Negative* - 'October Rust' Album


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Aug. 2014)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Der Platz neben mir


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Aug. 2014)

*Avatarium* - _Avatarium_


----------



## Sabin (5 Aug. 2014)

Außer Metalgedöns höre ich praktisch jedes Genre.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mcKTfniCx4


----------



## onassis (5 Aug. 2014)

Synthpop auf schwedisch ^^
The Girl & The Robot - Borderline


----------



## lenahelene (5 Aug. 2014)

Tiesto - Wasted :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Aug. 2014)

Sabin schrieb:


> Außer Metalgedöns höre ich praktisch jedes Genre


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Aug. 2014)

*The Majority Says* - Between Love and Simple Friends EP

Netter Schweden Indie-Pop, drauf gekommen bin ich (natürlich) wegen der süßen Sängerin  Album kommt im August, im Oktober spielen die um die Ecke, werde ich mir dann mal aus der Nähe anschauen die liebe Hanna


----------



## MIJAC (8 Aug. 2014)

Michael Jackson-Unbreakable


----------



## Soraya C (8 Aug. 2014)

*Ya Banished Privateers* - _Welcome to tortuga_


----------



## Death Row (8 Aug. 2014)

Loco in Acapulco - The Four Tops - YouTube


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Aug. 2014)

*Hans Rohe* - Niemand spielt Klavier

Mein lieber sehr talentierter Cousin aus Berlin  Ist halt Songwriter-Mucke, sehr ruhig, aber was tut (hört) man nicht alles für die Familie


----------



## Sachse (9 Aug. 2014)

*The Common Linnets* - The Common Linnets


----------



## Toolman (9 Aug. 2014)

:rock:​


----------



## Sachse (9 Aug. 2014)

*Xandria* - Sacrificium (Limited Edition)


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Aug. 2014)

*Diamanda Galas* - _The Divine Punishment_


----------



## Andre579 (11 Aug. 2014)

selena gomez weil ich die liebe


----------



## Toolman (14 Aug. 2014)

*Within Temptation* - _Radioactive_


----------



## willis (15 Aug. 2014)

ich find im allgemeinen Livemusik toll, vor allem mit viiiiiiel Rhythmus 
deswegen war ich im Juli bei

YAMATO - YAMATO Promotion Movie 2012.9.5 CD RELEASE

Der Hammer sag ich Euch :thumbup: DIE MACHEN DRUCK*!!!
*


----------



## willis (15 Aug. 2014)

und dann mag ich noch Cover, vor allem von Klassikern des Rock
zum Beispiel diese beiden 

Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE) - YouTube über 4 Millionen clicks seit 31.07.14 !

2CELLOS - Thunderstruck (OFFICIAL VIDEO)- YouTube mehr als *22!!!* Millionen clicks


----------



## willis (15 Aug. 2014)

ein hab ich noch, 

1200 Häftlinge im philippinischen Knast tanzen zum Gedenken an Michael Jakson :thumbup:

Häftlinge tanzen für Michael Jackson betabuzz.flv - YouTube


----------



## Toolman (15 Aug. 2014)

*Rob Mayth* - Can I Get A Witness


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Aug. 2014)

*2CELLOS* - _Mombasa_


----------



## Sachse (15 Aug. 2014)

*Ilse DeLange* - Miracle 2013


----------



## datenklauer (15 Aug. 2014)

Smashing Pumpkins Oceania


----------



## Sachse (16 Aug. 2014)

Ilse DeLange - After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits 2013 :WOW:


----------



## Sachse (16 Aug. 2014)

*Ilse DeLange* - Miracle 2013

danach 

*Ilse DeLange* - After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits 2013


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Aug. 2014)

*Mausoleum Gate* - _Through the Dark Aeons of Sorrow_


----------



## Toolman (18 Aug. 2014)

*Rise Against* - _I Don't Want To Be Here Anymore_ :rock:


----------



## Sachse (18 Aug. 2014)

*Ilse DeLange* - Winter of love


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Aug. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> *Ilse DeLange* - Winter of love



War bis jetzt bei jedem Konzert dabei


----------



## Sachse (18 Aug. 2014)

na dann freu ich mich um so mehr auf den 18.10. :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Aug. 2014)

Ooooh, wat ist die süß und diese Stimme, ich glaube, ich mach ihr nach dem Konzert einen Heiratsantrag ​


----------



## MetalFan (19 Aug. 2014)

Hier muss unbedingt mal wieder etwas Härte reingebracht werden!  
Leider gibt's von der Performance mit Alissa White-Gluz beim Summer Breeze kein Bootleg! 

​


----------



## Death Row (19 Aug. 2014)

*Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun*


----------



## MetalFan (21 Aug. 2014)

Endlich! :WOW: :rock:

​


----------



## Toolman (22 Aug. 2014)

:rock:​


----------



## Sachse (22 Aug. 2014)

*Ilse DeLange* - World Of Hurt (Album)


----------



## jodl03 (23 Aug. 2014)

bullet the blue sky, sepultura


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Aug. 2014)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Koma


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Aug. 2014)

*The Majority Says* - The Majority Says

Album endlich auf Spotify gefunden :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Aug. 2014)

*Forseti* - _Erde_


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Aug. 2014)

Mal wieder ein Klassiker

*Faith No More* - The Real Thing :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (26 Aug. 2014)

Guckst und hörst du hier (#964): http://www.celebboard.net/internati...lection-2013-sammelthread-49.html#post2229828

Verstehe zwar kein Wort & ist auch nicht meine Musikrichtung, aber irgendwie will es mir seit heute Nachmittag nicht mehr aus dem Ohr/Kopf.


----------



## Toolman (26 Aug. 2014)




----------



## Death Row (26 Aug. 2014)

*Lobo - I'd love you to want me*

http://youtu.be/HB8EZ5Xa_QI


----------



## MetalFan (27 Aug. 2014)

Gerade in iTunes das Electronic-Genere & Shuffle ausgewählt https://soundcloud.com/lostyears/lost-years-converter-v1


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Aug. 2014)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Wilde Jungs


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Aug. 2014)

*Pat Benatar* - _We Belong_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Aug. 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy - Awesome Mix Vol 1 - super Gut die alten Rock Klassiker.:thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Aug. 2014)

*Linda Hesse* - Verbotene Liebe

Linda ist in dem Video ja mal sowas von :drip:


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2014)

*Fragma - You are alive*

http://youtu.be/2QpM3zsSsxU

Man, was war ich damals in die verschossen! :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Sep. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Man, was war ich damals in die verschossen! :WOW:



Also mein Fall war eher sie:

Sylver- Living my life - YouTube


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Sep. 2014)

Vor allem in diesem Video 

*Sylver* - In your eyes

Und ein tolles Lied übrigens


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Also mein Fall war eher sie:
> 
> Sylver- Living my life - YouTube



:thumbup:

Und diese Dame fand ich damals auch sehr geilo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF5bV6oWXJg


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Sep. 2014)

Dann lieber hier die Dame 

*Kate Ryan* - Desenchantee


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2014)

"Brooklyn Bounce is your destination!" 

Brooklyn Bounce - Bass, Beats & Melody - YouTube


----------



## Gangbanger (3 Sep. 2014)

Hauptsache es hört sich gut an!


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

*Fragma - Everytime You Need Me*


:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Toolman (3 Sep. 2014)

Wow, es gibt (außer mir) tatsächlich noch Leute, die Fragma hören 


*Green Day* - _Scumbag_


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> Wow, es gibt (außer mir) tatsächlich noch Leute, die Fragma hören



War ja auch geile Musik. 

Buchstäblich.


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

*CC Catch - Heartbreak Hotel*


----------



## Flaming Sword (4 Sep. 2014)

*Kim Carnes* - _Crazy in the Night_


----------



## beachkini (6 Sep. 2014)




----------



## kamel99 (8 Sep. 2014)

Mr. Ozwald - Magic


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Sep. 2014)

*Rupert Holmes* - Escape The Piña Colada Song (Guardians of The Galaxy Soundtrack)


----------



## Death Row (8 Sep. 2014)

Gigi D' Agostino: Blablabla - YouTube


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2014)

KAMELOT - Forever - YouTube


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Sep. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Gigi D' Agostino: Blablabla - YouTube



Geil :thumbup:

Hab ich ja schon zehn Jahre nicht mehr gehört. Dann gleich mal:

Gigi D' Agostino: The Riddle - YouTube


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2014)

*The Prodigy* - 'The Fat of the Land' Album


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Sep. 2014)

Einen alten Trecker der vorbei Fährt


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Sep. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Einen alten Trecker der vorbei Fährt



Ich wars nicht 

Gigi D'Agostino - L'Amour Toujours ( Official Video ) - YouTube

Dank Death hab ich jetzt einen Ohrwurm


----------



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ich wars nicht
> 
> Gigi D'Agostino - L'Amour Toujours ( Official Video ) - YouTube
> 
> Dank Death hab ich jetzt einen Ohrwurm



Gigi D'Agostino - La Passion ( Official Video ) - YouTube :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Sep. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Gigi D'Agostino - La Passion ( Official Video ) - YouTube :WOW:



Auch gut :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2014)

Oh man, solche Musik habe ich zu der Zeit gesuchtet. Damals auch immer die Future Trance CDs gekauft. (natürlich sauteuer als Schüler)


----------



## trashtalk (9 Sep. 2014)

Bei mir läuft zur Zeit viel Ami-Rap, Kendrick Llamar kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2014)

An Mädels denk... 

​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2014)

Neues von Exouds! :rock: 
Noch ist es ungewohnt Zetro wieder am Mic zu hören.

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Sep. 2014)

*Rose Laurens* - _Africa_


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Ich höre eigentlich so ziemlich alles außer Gabba Musik oder so. Ansonsten kann ich mir auch mal ne Oper oder ein Hardcore Metall Stück anhören...


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2014)

*Faun* - Neues Album "Luna"


----------



## Death Row (12 Sep. 2014)

*U2 - Songs Of Innocence (Album)*

"Gezwungenermaßen", weil Apple meint, es den Usern kostenlos aufs iPhone zu laden 

*Edit 14:29 Uhr*

Jetzt *Die Fantastischen Vier - Best Of 1990-2005*

U2 war ja übelstes Gedusel


----------



## beachkini (13 Sep. 2014)




----------



## beachkini (13 Sep. 2014)




----------



## Toolman (13 Sep. 2014)

Ich weiß zwar grad nicht warum, aber...

*Christina Aguilera* - _Underappreciated_

und der Rest vom 'Stripped' Album


----------



## Death Row (15 Sep. 2014)

Moonland Feat. Lenna Kuurmaa - Heaven Is To Be Close to You (2014 / Studio Album / Vanilla Ninja) - YouTube

LENNAAAA!!!! :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Sep. 2014)

Nach dem ganzen Krach am WE, mal wieder was Chilliges


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Sep. 2014)

*Forseti* - _Windzeit_


----------



## RVDRIP (16 Sep. 2014)

Bei mir sinds Rise Against und Alter Bridge zurzeit :thumbsup:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2014)

CL-Konferenz auf Sport1.fm


----------



## Death Row (16 Sep. 2014)

*Oasis - Wonderwall*


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Sep. 2014)

*Linkin Park* - Burning in the skies


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

zur zeit meistens 1live oder Bremen 4 nebenher..


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Sep. 2014)

*Linkin Park* - Iridescent


----------



## Flaming Sword (18 Sep. 2014)

*ZODIAC* - _A Penny And A Dead Horse_

...aus dem neuen Album "SonicChild".


----------



## Sachse (18 Sep. 2014)

*Ilse DeLange* - After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits - noch 30 Tage bis Kampen :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Sep. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> *Ilse DeLange* - After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits - noch 30 Tage bis Kampen :WOW:



:thumbup: So siehts aus


----------



## MaxPower6 (22 Sep. 2014)

Nur noch Helene Fischer


----------



## MetalFan (23 Sep. 2014)

:rock:​


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Sep. 2014)

*Taylor Swift* - Tim McGraw

Taylor Swift Tim McGraw live CMA Music Festival

Mein absolutes Lieblingslied von Taylor. Und der süßeste Live Auftritt von ihr, bevor sie zum Rumhampelnden Pop-Püppchen wurde


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Sep. 2014)

*Slipknot *- Snuff eine Ballade von Slipknot sehr gut gelungen:thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Sep. 2014)

*Soad* - Lonely day


----------



## Sachse (26 Sep. 2014)

*Ilse DeLange* - I Still Cry  (After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits)


----------



## Claudia (26 Sep. 2014)

Girl got a Gun


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Sep. 2014)

*Soad* - Chop suey!


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Sep. 2014)

Zum Wochenbeginn mal wieder was Entspanntes:

*Wunderbare Welt der Klassik - Die ewigen Meisterwerke* 

gerade läuft: Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Zum Wochenbeginn mal wieder was Entspanntes:
> 
> *Wunderbare Welt der Klassik - Die ewigen Meisterwerke*
> 
> gerade läuft: Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik



Nicht das Du am frühen Morgen noch einschläfst bei der kleinen Nachtmusik.


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Sep. 2014)

*Carrie Underwood* - All american girl live


----------



## Death Row (30 Sep. 2014)

*Oonagh - Oonagh (Album)*


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Okt. 2014)

*Juli* - Insel

Neues Album ist "available", CD ist bestellt, hören wir mal


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Okt. 2014)

*Carrie Underwood* - Something in the water


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Okt. 2014)

*Carrie Underwood* - I´ll stand by you engel09


----------



## Death Row (4 Okt. 2014)

LA ISLA BONITA - YouTube


----------



## Sachse (4 Okt. 2014)

*Ilse DeLange* - After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits


----------



## Death Row (4 Okt. 2014)

Nazareth - Love hurts - YouTube


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

pearl jam - ten, die geilste platte der welt!


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Okt. 2014)

*Substance of Shade* - _Crimson Kiss_


----------



## Toolman (6 Okt. 2014)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - _House Of The Rising Sun_


----------



## Claudia (6 Okt. 2014)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Okt. 2014)

*Carrie Underwood* - Paradise City 

Kann ja richtig abrocken :crazy:


----------



## fab11 (8 Okt. 2014)

Umse feat. Megaloh - In Aufruhr // prod. by Deckah (16BARS.TV PREMIERE) - YouTube


----------



## Flaming Sword (9 Okt. 2014)

*Grausame Töchter* - _Lust und Tod_

..aus dem neuen Album *Glaube Liebe Hoffnung*.


----------



## beachkini (10 Okt. 2014)




----------



## Schweizer (10 Okt. 2014)




----------



## MetalFan (10 Okt. 2014)

Die Exodus-Jungs um Gary Holt haben ein mächtig schnelles Brett aus den alten Knochen geschüttelt! :rock:
Zetro zurück am Mic ist noch etwas ungewohnt, sorgt aber für ein wohliges Old School-Feeling ist aber leider weniger aggressiv als mit Rob! :rock:

​


----------



## asdasdasd (11 Okt. 2014)

ich höre momentan am meisten punk rock oder deutsch rap


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Okt. 2014)

Prince Ital Joe & Marky Mark – United 

Guter Eurodance:thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (11 Okt. 2014)

*Volbeat* - _Healing Subconsciously_ :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Okt. 2014)

5 Days left... also die ganze Woche 

*ILSE DELANGE* - 'World of Hurt' Album


----------



## Toolman (13 Okt. 2014)




----------



## Harry1982 (13 Okt. 2014)

*Atomic Kitten* - Cradle

Bestimmt schon zehn Jahre nicht mehr gehört


----------



## birdcase (14 Okt. 2014)

David Guetta


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Okt. 2014)

*Therion* - _Theli_


----------



## Toolman (16 Okt. 2014)

*Avenged Sevenfold* - _Blinded In Chains_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Okt. 2014)

*Amaranthe - Massive Addictive * Das neue Album der schwedisch dänischen Metal Band, die ersten beiden Album waren doch sehr auf Geschwindigkeit getrimmt. Beim neuen Album haben sie sich weiter Entwickelt jeder Song hört sich anders an, mit jeden Song hat man ein ganz besonderen Moment auf den Album. Nicht wie bei den anderen beiden Album hat man in diesem Album 3 Balladen, auf den anderen waren jeweils eine. Die idee finde ich nicht schlecht, weil da kommt Elize Ryds Stimmt richtig zur Geltung. Alles in allem ein sehr gelangendes Album was mir die Wahl zum Album des Jahres noch einmal erschwert. Delain, Within Temptation, Epica, Arch Enemy und jetzt noch Amaranthe. Argh....... So viele guten Album in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Death Row (19 Okt. 2014)

*Juli - Insel (Album)*


----------



## illidan2587 (19 Okt. 2014)

alles mögliche


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Okt. 2014)

Das neue tolle Album:

*Leonard Cohen* - _Popular Problems_


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Okt. 2014)

*Quenn* - Under pressure

Einfach mega geniales Lied


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Okt. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Quenn*



Wer kann denn da nicht Queen schreiben 


BTT: Schon den ganzen Tag, wann immer möglich, *SWR1*.

Top 500 der Männer und Frauen :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Okt. 2014)

Man steht auf, macht das Radio an und was läuft?

*The Common Linnets* - Calm after the Storm  :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2014)

Naja einmal kann man sich es ja anhören, um mitreden zu können 

*Taylor Swift* - 1989


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2014)

Ich warte noch auf mein Itunes Release, Höre aber auch gerade schon die 3 veröffentlichten Lieder: *''Welcome to New York''* , *''Out Of The Woods''* , *''Shake it Off''*

Out Of The Woods erinnert ein bischen an Synth Pop , Welcome to New York ist ein gutes opening Lied für das Album und Shake it Off ist das Party Lied. Bin mal gespannt auf den Rest.

Ansonsten noch das neue *Amaranthe* Album rauf und runter und das best of Album von *Groove Coverage*, erinnert mich an meine Jugend.


@Wishmaster: nach einmal hören kann man nicht mitreden, sehe ich jedenfalls so, ich muss ein Album immer etwas öfter hören.


----------



## Death Row (25 Okt. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf mein Itunes Release, Höre aber auch gerade schon die 3 veröffentlichten Lieder: *''Welcome to New York''* , *''Out Of The Woods''* , *''Shake it Off''*
> 
> Out Of The Woods erinnert ein bischen an Synth Pop , Welcome to New York ist ein gutes opening Lied für das Album und Shake it Off ist das Party Lied. Bin mal gespannt auf den Rest.
> 
> Ansonsten noch das neue *Amaranthe* Album rauf und runter und das best of Album von *Groove Coverage*, erinnert mich an meine Jugend.



Du hast dir aber nicht zufällig "Track 3" runtergeladen, oder? 

Taylor Swift: Mit Rauschen auf Platz 1 bei iTunes - CHIP


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2014)

Ich wohne ja nicht in Kanada in Deutschland dauert es immer meist 2-3 Tage länger bis wir die Songs bekommen die es in America oder Kanada schon gibt. Trotdem lustiger Link das wusste ich noch nicht


----------



## Death Row (25 Okt. 2014)

Taylor könnte auch nen leeren Rohling in die Hülle packen und die Leute würden es kaufen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2014)

Den würde ich aber nicht kaufen ^^


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2014)

Nach 2 Durchläufen Taylor, brauch ich wieder was auf die Ohren

*Obituary* - 'Inked in Blood' Album :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 Okt. 2014)

*Sweetwater* - _Motherless Child_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Okt. 2014)

So neues *Taylor Swift* Album *1989*

Ich hatte ziemlich gemischte Gefühle, was das Album angeht. Aber ich finde es besser als erwartet, hätte nicht gedacht das sie im Bereich Pop sich doch so durchsetzten kann. Das beste Pop Album in diesem Jahr. :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Okt. 2014)

*Eagles* - Hotel california


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Okt. 2014)

*Ghost Brigade* - IV - One with the Storm

Neues Album :WOW:


----------



## Schweizer (30 Okt. 2014)

ist schon ne Weile her, daß ich die Nummer ununterbrochen auf meinem Walkman® gehört hab 
Koяn - A.D.I.D.A.S (03/1997)

​


----------



## Death Row (30 Okt. 2014)

Schweizer schrieb:


> ist schon ne Weile her, daß ich die Nummer ununterbrochen auf meinem Walkman® gehört hab
> Koяn - A.D.I.D.A.S (03/1997)
> 
> ​



Und dafür haste in der Schule gefehlt?


----------



## Schweizer (30 Okt. 2014)

auch, aber nicht nur deswegen


----------



## Toolman (31 Okt. 2014)

*Static-X* - _Kill Your Idols_


----------



## Devilfish (31 Okt. 2014)

Taylor Swift - Blank Space


----------



## Sachse (31 Okt. 2014)

Überbrückung bis NBA um 1 beginnt

*Ilse DeLange* - 2013 - After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits
*Ilse DeLange* - Miracle


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Nov. 2014)

*Sum or R* - 'Lights on Water' Album

Letztens mal als Vorband gesehen, haben mich total umgehauen, ein Duo aus der Schweiz die überwiegend Instrumental machen, Musik ist schon sehr eigenwillig, nicht für jeden geeignet, CDs oder Streams sind kaum zu finden, ein Kollege hat sie heute hier gefunden:

Lights on Water | Sum Of R


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Nov. 2014)

*Metallica* - Whiskey in the jar

Dank General


----------



## MetalFan (1 Nov. 2014)

:rock:

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Nov. 2014)

Immer noch das neue *Taylor* Album rauf und runter und *Lyria* die ich über Kickstarter mal mit Finanziert habe und jetzt ihr Album raus-gebracht haben, ist echt gut gelungen. 

Hier das Musik Video von Lyria mit Jester:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRczXRbTESs


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Nov. 2014)

*The Cramps* - _Flame Job_


----------



## Toolman (1 Nov. 2014)

*Five Finger Death Punch feat. Jamey Jasta* - _Dot Your Eyes_


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Nov. 2014)

Da am Freitag (ausnahmsweise  ) mal wieder ein Konzert ansteht

Alles von *DELAIN*

Numero 13 dann, Tabellenführer


----------



## MetalFan (3 Nov. 2014)

Serdar Somuncu - H8NIGHT UNIVERSE RADIO Live on Facbook!


----------



## Death Row (4 Nov. 2014)

*Ed Sheeran - Lego House*

Anni & Jasmin - Lego House - YouTube

_Hach....._


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Nov. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Ed Sheeran - Lego House*
> 
> Anni & Jasmin - Lego House - YouTube
> 
> _Hach....._



:drip: :drip: :drip:

War da Musik?


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Nov. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Da am Freitag (ausnahmsweise  ) mal wieder ein Konzert ansteht
> 
> Alles von *DELAIN*
> 
> Numero 13 dann, Tabellenführer




Und was ist mit den neuen Album wohl nicht ganz alles?


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2014)

*Styx - Boat On The River*


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Nov. 2014)

*Colbie Caillat* - TRY

Schönes Lied


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2014)

*The Best Of Boney M. *


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Nov. 2014)

*Ki: Theory* - _Stand By Me_


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2014)

*The Birthday Massacre* - _In This Moment_


----------



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Serdar Somuncu - H8NIGHT UNIVERSE RADIO Live on Facbook!



bester mann  :thx:


----------



## ZOMBIE (7 Nov. 2014)

*In meiner Jugend hab ich alles querbeet gehört, da gab es ja im Gegensatz zu heute noch gute Musik in den Charts.
Seit 1983 bin ich Metal-Fan, Ende der 80er folgte ich der aufkeimenden Death-, Black-, + Grindcore-Mucke,
der ich bis heute treu geblieben bin.
Was ich noch nie abkonnte, ist HipHop + alle Techno-Varianten, das ist was von Talentlosen für Gehirnlose!
Und dieser Casting-Schrott ala DsdS...komplett für die Tonne, ist eh alles manipuliert.
Die neuste CD in meiner Sammlung: Obituary - Inked in Blood (Deluxe Edition)*


----------



## Toolman (7 Nov. 2014)




----------



## MetalFan (8 Nov. 2014)

Feinster Melodic Death Metal aus Finnland! :rock:​


----------



## ZOMBIE (9 Nov. 2014)

FLESHGOD APOCALYPSE - The Violation (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube
Cerebral Bore - "The Bald Cadaver" OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2014)

*The Birthday Massacre* - Neues Album "Superstition"


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Nov. 2014)

*Carrie Underwood* - Wasted


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Nov. 2014)

*Finsterforst* - _Rastlos_


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Nov. 2014)

*Taylor Swift feat. Miley Cyrus* - Fifteen


----------



## Toolman (19 Nov. 2014)

*Christina Aguilera* - _Here To Stay_


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Nov. 2014)

*Trophallaxy* - _Resilience_


----------



## Death Row (21 Nov. 2014)

The Pretty Reckless - House On A Hill (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Nov. 2014)

Der beste Song vom neuen Album:thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (21 Nov. 2014)

Radio BOB! - *Volbeat 'Live From Beyond Hell-Above Heaven'* Konzert von 2010 :rock:


----------



## chrispo (22 Nov. 2014)

*Kasabian*- Stevie


----------



## Sachse (22 Nov. 2014)

*Amaranthe* - The Nexus (Album)


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Nov. 2014)

*Carrie Underwood* - Don`t forget to remember me


----------



## Toolman (26 Nov. 2014)

*Metallica* - _Astronomy_


----------



## MetalFan (26 Nov. 2014)

:rock: Exclusive Track Premiere: Mors Principium Est, "God Has Fallen" - MetalSucks :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Nov. 2014)

*Taylor Swift* - Ours

Tolles Lied und schönes Video. Kannte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Nov. 2014)

*Gamma Ray* - _Empire of the Undead_


----------



## Death Row (27 Nov. 2014)

*Exile - I Wanna Kiss You All Over*

http://youtu.be/nP6WoL-QdnE


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Nov. 2014)

*Avatarium *- 'Avatarium' Album

Nette Mischung aus Blues Pills und früheren Black Sabbath :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Nov. 2014)

*Sara Bareilles* - Gonna get over you


----------



## Toolman (28 Nov. 2014)

*Nickelback* - _Million Miles An Hour_


----------



## Sachse (28 Nov. 2014)

*Ilse DeLange* - After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits


----------



## SintoX (28 Nov. 2014)

Eigentlich so ziemlich alles was sich gut anhört 
Aber am meisten wohl doch Hip Hop und elektronische Musik


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Nov. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> *Ilse DeLange* - After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits



Nach den 0 Punkten beim Tippen heute (mal wieder) brauche ich Trost aus Holland 

*Ilse DeLange* - Flying Blind (aus meiner Best Of-Playlist)


----------



## Schweizer (28 Nov. 2014)

Madrugada - Norwegian Hammerworks Corp.


----------



## Toolman (28 Nov. 2014)

*Metallica* - _Bad Seed_


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Nov. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Nach den 0 Punkten beim Tippen heute (mal wieder) brauche ich Trost aus Holland



Hatte immer gedacht Trost aus Holland würde eher qualmen 

*Linkin Park* - Final Masquerade


----------



## Flaming Sword (29 Nov. 2014)

*AC/DC* - _Rock or Bust_

Der Sound war schon immer unverkennbar, aber dieses Mal habe ich umso mehr das Gefühl, das hatten wir wirklich schon einmal. Nichtsdestotrotz läuft sie seit gestern rauf und runter.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Nov. 2014)

EPICA - Natural Corruption - The European Enigma Aftermovie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv3_C01W3rs&list=UUoxg3Kml41wE3IPq-PC-LQw


----------



## MetalFan (29 Nov. 2014)

Ich höre/schaue gerade Exodus @ The Forum, Inglewood, CA, 11/14/2014 (Full Set).

"Put your fucking horns in the air! :rock:

​


----------



## Toolman (29 Nov. 2014)

*Within Temptation - Hydra live at Heineken Music Hall Amsterdam (2014)*

Opener -> Let us Burn :WOW:


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Nov. 2014)

Alles außer Weihnachslieder


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Nov. 2014)

*Bon Jovi* - It´s my life (acoustic version)

So mega geil :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (1 Dez. 2014)

MOON MEDLEY by Michele Fichtner - YouTube

Eine Frau mit vielen Talenten. Hach.....


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Dez. 2014)

*Carrie Underwood* - All american girl


----------



## beachkini (4 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Hormoflor (6 Dez. 2014)

progressiv drum and Bass


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Dez. 2014)

*Linkin Park* - Numb (Guitar Center Sessions)


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Dez. 2014)

*James Newton Howard ft. Jennifer Lawrence - The Hanging Tree*


----------



## beachkini (8 Dez. 2014)

Wobei ich eher schaue wie hoere


----------



## MetalFan (8 Dez. 2014)

Neues Album! :WOW: :rock:

Mors Principium Est - Dawn of the 5th Era


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Dez. 2014)

Immer noch das neue Album von *Amaranthe* rauf und runter, sehr guter *melodic death Metal.*


----------



## MetalFan (8 Dez. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Immer noch das neue Album von *Amaranthe* rauf und runter, sehr guter *melodic death Metal.*



Bitte bezeichne diesen Genremix nicht als Melodic Death Metal!  Das ist mehr Pop & Power Metal.


----------



## Toolman (8 Dez. 2014)

So, neuer Versuch 

*Metallica* - _Wasting My Hate_


----------



## Death Row (8 Dez. 2014)

*Taylor Swift - 1989 D.L.X. (Album)*


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Nickelback - No Fixed Address


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Dez. 2014)

*B.O.B. feat. Hayley Williams - Airplanes*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn6-c223DUU 



Schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit nicht mehr gehört


----------



## Death Row (8 Dez. 2014)

*Coldplay - Ghost Stories (Abum)*


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Dez. 2014)

*AMORPHIS* - 'Elegy' 

Klassiker, immer noch eins der besten Alben überhaupt :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (9 Dez. 2014)

*Broilers* - _Ich will hier nicht sein_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Dez. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Bitte bezeichne diesen Genremix nicht als Melodic Death Metal!  Das ist mehr Pop & Power Metal.




So steht es bei Wikipedia


----------



## Bones (10 Dez. 2014)

Das neue In this Moment Album - der wahnsinn :3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-qQ_brIsfY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Dez. 2014)

*Linkin Park - Live in Berlin (2014) Full UHD Show*

Da kommen Erinnerungen :WOW:


----------



## Quebec86 (10 Dez. 2014)

CHVRCHES find ich gut :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Dez. 2014)

*Battle Beast*- _Touch in the Night_


----------



## Sachse (12 Dez. 2014)

*Ilse DeLange* - We Are Diamonds :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Dez. 2014)

*Ghost Brigade* – Elämä On Tulta

Song des Jahres, könnte ich 20mal hintereinander hören, einfach geil :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Dez. 2014)

*Silbermond* - Durch die Nacht


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Dez. 2014)

*Avatarium* - _All I Want_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Dez. 2014)

*Timo Tolkki's Avalon* - Enshrined In My Memory feat. Elize Ryd


----------



## Toolman (15 Dez. 2014)

*Alter Bridge* - _One Day Remains_


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Dez. 2014)

*Carrie Underwood* - Greatest Hits: Decade #1

Endlich ist sie da :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (15 Dez. 2014)

I know it...​


----------



## realstarfish (18 Dez. 2014)

Parkway Drive


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Dez. 2014)

*Grausame Töchter* - _Lust und Tod_


----------



## Sachse (21 Dez. 2014)

Anna Schatzi 



danach


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Dez. 2014)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Vaya con tioz


----------



## Death Row (21 Dez. 2014)

*Circle Of Alchemists - In Different Universes*


----------



## Toolman (21 Dez. 2014)

*Rise Against* - _Sudden Life_


----------



## Schweizer (21 Dez. 2014)

Nada Surf - Mother's Day


----------



## Schweizer (21 Dez. 2014)

_Paramore - Ignorance_

​


----------



## Schweizer (22 Dez. 2014)

Melissa Auf Der Maur - _Followed The Waves_



wiki​


----------



## Toolman (23 Dez. 2014)

*Metallica* - _Tuesday's Gone_

und

*Metallica* - _The More I See_


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2014)

*Joe Cocker* - With a little help from my friends


----------



## MetalFan (24 Dez. 2014)

Rückblick 2014 by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 Dez. 2014)

*Grausame Töchter* - _Wie eine Hyäne_


----------



## sumobaer (25 Dez. 2014)

*Till Brönner* - The Christmas Album


----------



## Death Row (27 Dez. 2014)

*Stefanie Heinzmann - Can You Feel The Love Tonight (König der Löwen) *


----------



## Toolman (27 Dez. 2014)

*Christina Aguilera* - _Fighter_


----------



## Death Row (28 Dez. 2014)

*Blue Swede - Hooked On A Feeling*
http://youtu.be/109xEXkCW7c


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Dez. 2014)

*Within Temptation* - Let Us Burn: Elements


----------



## Death Row (29 Dez. 2014)

*Redbone - Come and Get Your Love*


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2014)

hny by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Dez. 2014)

*Sonne Hagal* - _Ockerwasser_


----------



## Toolman (30 Dez. 2014)

*Black Stone Cherry* - _Never Surrender_


----------



## Manticor (31 Dez. 2014)

Der Polar - Egoshooter. Finde das ganze Album klasse:thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Jan. 2015)

*THE UNGUIDED* - Eye Of The Thylacine (Official Video) | Napalm Records

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMFKzNPcW-Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Jan. 2015)

*Leonard Cohen* - _Did I Ever Love You_


----------



## Schweizer (4 Jan. 2015)

_The Pixies - Where is my Mind_

​


----------



## Schweizer (4 Jan. 2015)

_Nick Cave & Kylie Minogue - Where the Wild Roses Grow_

​


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2015)

_Radiohead - 2+2=5_

​


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Ich höre alles mögliche (=


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Jan. 2015)

*Dysrider ( Trophallaxy )* - _DawnFall_


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Jan. 2015)

Jeder hat so seine Leichen im Keller 

*Roxette* - XXX The 30 Biggest Hits


----------



## Toolman (6 Jan. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Jeder hat so seine Leichen im Keller
> 
> *Roxette* - XXX The 30 Biggest Hits



Na wenn das deine Leichen sind... gibt's da nix schlimmeres?? 



*Within Temptation* - _Angels_


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Jan. 2015)

*Delain* - The Human Contradiction

Seite 1 von Platte 2 (Vinyl)


----------



## Death Row (7 Jan. 2015)

*Daft Punk - Lose Yourself to Dance*

http://youtu.be/NF-kLy44Hls


----------



## Toolman (7 Jan. 2015)

*Metallica* - _The Unforgiven III_


----------



## MetalFan (8 Jan. 2015)

Neu in meiner Mediathek: aktuelles Projekt von Rob Dukes (Ex-Exodus).

Generation Kill - Vegas

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Jan. 2015)

*The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra And Chorus Conducted By Nic Raine* - _Conan the Barbarian_


----------



## Toolman (10 Jan. 2015)

*Stone Sour* - _Through Glass_


----------



## Death Row (10 Jan. 2015)

*Guardians Of The Galaxy Soundtrack*


----------



## Death Row (12 Jan. 2015)

*Echosmith - Cool Kids*

Hallöchen


----------



## Death Row (13 Jan. 2015)

*Travis - Sing*


----------



## MetalFan (13 Jan. 2015)

H8Night Universe Radio jsc by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast liv...


----------



## Toolman (15 Jan. 2015)

*Marilyn Manson* - _Seizure Of Power_


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2015)

*Sepultura* - Beneath the Remains :rock:

Good old times...


----------



## MetalFan (16 Jan. 2015)

Noch 10 Tage bis zum Album-Release!  
Mit Christopher Amott als musikalischer Kopf bzw. an der Gitarre kann nicht viel schief gehen. Aber seht und hört selbst...

Armageddon - Equalizer

​


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2015)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - _The Bleeding (Unplugged)_


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2015)

*Katzenjammer* - neues Album "Rockland"


----------



## Sachse (17 Jan. 2015)

*Taylor Swift* - 1989 (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## anuit (18 Jan. 2015)

top song i like it


----------



## MetalFan (18 Jan. 2015)

Nur um die leichtbekleidete Erin Heatherton im Video zu genießen!  

Plastic Plates feat. Sam Sparro - Stay In Love (Official Video) on Vimeo


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Jan. 2015)

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim* ( Soundtrack )


----------



## MetalFan (19 Jan. 2015)

Eines meiner Lieblingslieder aus den 1980er Jahren und ein absoluter Ohrwurm! 

Black / Colin Vearncombe - Everything Is Coming Up Roses



Hier noch live und acoustic! 

​


----------



## Toolman (19 Jan. 2015)

*Alter Bridge* - _Addicted To Pain_


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2015)

GIEL! - Gemist? - Katzenjammer doet Taylor Swift

Katzenjammer-Version von Taylor Swifts "Shake it off", wesentlich besser als das Original


----------



## RoadDog (21 Jan. 2015)

*Echosmith - Talking Dreams*


----------



## Death Row (21 Jan. 2015)

*Bob Marley - Buffalo Soldier*

http://youtu.be/al_Odqp_Ad8


----------



## MetalFan (22 Jan. 2015)

Kreator - Wolfchild :rock:

​


----------



## Death Row (22 Jan. 2015)




----------



## MetalFan (24 Jan. 2015)

Musikvideo mit Irina Shayk! :drip: Spanische Popschnulze lässt sich nur gemutet ertragen! 

Yo También - Romeo Santos - Vevo


----------



## Toolman (24 Jan. 2015)

*AC/DC* - _If You Want Blood (You Got It)_


----------



## Toolman (24 Jan. 2015)

*Joan Jett & The Blackhearts* - _Bad Reputation_


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Jan. 2015)

Rockantenne

Der Metal-Stream ist richtig gut und abwechslungsreich :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (26 Jan. 2015)

Yeah! :rock:

Armageddon - Fugitive Dust

​
Btw. GEMA :devil:


----------



## Toolman (27 Jan. 2015)

*Celldweller feat. Styles Of Beyond* - _Shapeshifter_


----------



## MetalFan (28 Jan. 2015)

tam by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Jan. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> tam by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.



Hör ich dann auch mal :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Jan. 2015)

*The Cramps* - _Fiends of Dope Island_


----------



## Toolman (28 Jan. 2015)

*Golden Earring* - _Radar Love (Extended Version)_


----------



## Toolman (3 Feb. 2015)

Radio BOB - BOBs Harte Saite - aktuell *Metallica* - _Just A Bullet Away_ :rock:


----------



## Devilfish (5 Feb. 2015)

Paramore - The Final Riot! Live from Chicago


----------



## Toolman (6 Feb. 2015)

*Rage Against The Machine* - _Wake Up_


----------



## Sachse (6 Feb. 2015)

*Ilse DeLange* - After The Hurricane - Greatest Hits & Miracle (Album)


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Feb. 2015)

*Torche* - Neues Album "Restarter"


----------



## Sachse (7 Feb. 2015)

*Kamelot* alle Alben im Mix :rock:


----------



## Sachse (7 Feb. 2015)

okay, Kamelot ging grad gar net ins Ohr mehr rein

Swifty - 1989


----------



## Toolman (7 Feb. 2015)

*Limp Bizkit* - _Gold Cobra_


----------



## LegKalle (9 Feb. 2015)

Das neue Blind Guardian Album. Rauf und runter  so gut !


----------



## Devilfish (9 Feb. 2015)

Taylor Swift - Unreleased Studio Demos und andere B-Sides.
Hab da letztens ne schöne Sammlung gefunden


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Feb. 2015)

*Amberian Dawn* - _Re-Evolution_


----------



## userforusing (11 Feb. 2015)

*Hans Zimmer & Johnny Marr -* Inception Live Orchestra


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Feb. 2015)

*Ilse DeLange* - Greatest Hits & More auf Vinyl


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Feb. 2015)

Taylor Swift - The story of us

Schönes Lied und Taylor versucht mal nicht zwanghaft sexy zu sein


----------



## Death Row (12 Feb. 2015)

*Eddy Grant - Electric Avenue* :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Feb. 2015)

Nightwish - Elan, gefällt mir richtig gut

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPonioDYnoY


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Feb. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Nightwish - Elan, gefällt mir richtig gut
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPonioDYnoY



...das Album ist ja auch schon längst vorbestellt.

*Nightwish* - _Élan_


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Feb. 2015)

*Francis Dunnery* - Good life

Verdammt, so passend


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Feb. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Nightwish - Elan, gefällt mir richtig gut
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPonioDYnoY



Die Ankündigung lautete doch eher auf wieder metallischer und rockiger, in dem Sinne eher enttäuschend, und mit Simones Stimme kann ich mich (noch) nicht anfreunden, mal schauen wie das Album wird, weiß nicht, ob ich mir das bestellen soll, werde wohl erst mal reinhören


----------



## Death Row (13 Feb. 2015)

*Refugee Camp All Stars FT. Pras - Electric Avenue*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Feb. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Die Ankündigung lautete doch eher auf wieder metallischer und rockiger, in dem Sinne eher enttäuschend, und mit Simones Stimme kann ich mich (noch) nicht anfreunden, mal schauen wie das Album wird, weiß nicht, ob ich mir das bestellen soll, werde wohl erst mal reinhören




Du meinst Floor, Simone ist Epica, zudem muss es ja nicht heißen nur weil das erste Lied etwas ruhiger ist, das das ganze Album so ist.


----------



## Sachse (14 Feb. 2015)

ja endlich das erste Album mit Floor :WOW:

das Lied geht super in mein Ohr rein :rock:

aber funky, deine Posting Zeiten sind irre, es ist Samstag und turnst um 6 hier rum, war ich grad mal 2 stunden im Nest 

Lunatica - The Edge Of Infinity, New Shores & Atlantis (In the Mix) 

es wird langsam Zeit für eine neues Album meinen Schweizer Freunde :angry:


----------



## Quebec86 (15 Feb. 2015)

_Frequis - Uncovered Eyes_ :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Feb. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> ja endlich das erste Album mit Floor :WOW:
> 
> das Lied geht super in mein Ohr rein :rock:
> 
> ...



Tja so ist das wenn man Samstags Arbeiten muss.

Dragonforce - Maximum Overload läuft immer noch rauf und runter


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Feb. 2015)

*Genitortures* - _Flesh Is the Law_


----------



## Death Row (16 Feb. 2015)

*E-Rotic - Fred Come To Bed* 

http://youtu.be/b9swaapalFg


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Feb. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Du meinst Floor, Simone ist Epica, zudem muss es ja nicht heißen nur weil das erste Lied etwas ruhiger ist, das das ganze Album so ist.



Bei den ganzen Trällerelsen heutzutage kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen 



Sachse schrieb:


> Lunatica - The Edge Of Infinity, New Shores & Atlantis (In the Mix)
> 
> es wird langsam Zeit für eine neues Album meinen Schweizer Freunde :angry:



Gerade mal FB geckecht, Album ist wohl in Planung 


Weiß nicht was ich hören sollte, also mal auf Random Play geschaltet 

Gerade läuft

*Jello Biafra mit DOA* - Full Metal Jackoff


----------



## Toolman (16 Feb. 2015)

*Jessie J feat. Ariana Grande & Nicki Minaj* - _Bang Bang_


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

Drake, B.I.G, Bushido, Kool Savas, eRRdeKa (eyeslw) u.a. (momentaner Stand)


----------



## Quebec86 (17 Feb. 2015)

_Misfits of Science (Pilot Song 1985)_ :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Feb. 2015)

*Beyond The Black - In the Shadows*, gute neue Female Fronted Metal Band

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lDH1BsiqnQ&list=PLIUmgACuewU8SCnrvI35r7HsSx-Ox-Nya&index=1


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Feb. 2015)

*Dragonforce - Ring of Fire * finde ich sehr gelungen das Cover

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-8t7vaooAE


----------



## Death Row (18 Feb. 2015)

*Freundeskreis - Halt Dich An Deiner Liebe Fest*


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Feb. 2015)

R.I.P.:
*Bon Scott* ( 09.07.1946 - 19.02.1980 )

*AC/DC* - _T.N.T._


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Feb. 2015)

Nachdem Beyond the Black die Motörhead-Cover Version total verhunzt haben, höre mich mir lieber das Original an 

*Motörhead* - '1916' Album, meiner Meinung nach eins der besten in der Bandgeschichte :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Feb. 2015)

Mir gefällt es richtig gut aber ich kenne Motörhead auch nicht 

Edit: so hab mal reingehört und OMG die verrauchte Stimme kann ich mir meinen Ohren nicht antun, das ja Ohrenkrebs


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Feb. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es richtig gut aber ich kenne Motörhead auch nicht
> 
> Edit: so hab mal reingehört und OMG die verrauchte Stimme kann ich mir meinen Ohren nicht antun, das ja Ohrenkrebs



 Das ist ja schon Majestätsbeleidigung, Lemmy ist der Gott des Metal


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Feb. 2015)

Mir relativ egal ich kann mit dem 70iger, 80iger Metal einfach nichts Anfangen. Die hatten früher einfach zu wenig Power in den Liedern.

Mag ein paar ausnahmen geben, aber größenteils bin ich da kein Fan von


----------



## Quebec86 (20 Feb. 2015)

_Angel Of The City _(Cobra Soundtrack) :thumbup:


----------



## Quebec86 (21 Feb. 2015)

_Buckethead - Worms for the Garden _

_Les riffs de guitare_


----------



## Toolman (21 Feb. 2015)

*Christina Aguilera feat. Lil' Kim* - _Can't Hold Us Down_


----------



## Sachse (22 Feb. 2015)

:rock:​


----------



## Sachse (22 Feb. 2015)

*Beyond The Black* - Songs Of Love And Death


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Metallica live album.


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 Feb. 2015)

Aus dem neuen *EAV* Album _Werewolf Attacke_:

*EAV* - _Miss Fuckushima_


Die Scheibe macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck!


----------



## MetalFan (24 Feb. 2015)

hml by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## MetalFan (24 Feb. 2015)

Mensch, Theile! - Kabarettist und Musiker Serdar Somuncu


----------



## Death Row (25 Feb. 2015)

*Mauro Picotto - Komodo*

http://youtu.be/aNY3vvRhWSM

Hachja, meine Musik damals


----------



## Death Row (27 Feb. 2015)

*Sister Act - I Will Follow Him*

http://youtu.be/ghHE_kVWXxM


----------



## TjCro87 (1 März 2015)

Hip hop bzw. Rap deutsch und Amirap aber auch Kroatischenrap


----------



## Harry1982 (1 März 2015)

*Kid Rock* - Cowboy


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Moin,
ich höre grade meiner Stimmung entsprechend Refused - The Shape of Punk to Come(Punk) und John Coltrain - A Love Supreme (Jazz).


----------



## Leglove (2 März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u1MKcY2Jw8&list=FLdj20HQ3vgLJ8Ok0M6G9DiQ&index=1


----------



## Toolman (2 März 2015)

- _Wasting My Hate_ :rock:


----------



## Death Row (3 März 2015)

*Harleckinz - What Time Is It? (Zeitgeist 2000)*

http://youtu.be/Cjv2kflxtxI


----------



## Toolman (4 März 2015)

*Black Stone Cherry* - _Bad Luck & Hard Love_


----------



## Potus (5 März 2015)

Zzt.: Roxette "I´m sorry"
Ziemlich unbekannt


----------



## beachkini (5 März 2015)




----------



## Flaming Sword (6 März 2015)

*Rose Laurens* - _Africa_


----------



## Toolman (7 März 2015)

*Steel Panther* - _Party Like Tomorrow Is The End Of The World_


----------



## Death Row (12 März 2015)

*Midge Ure - If I Was*


----------



## dianelized20 (13 März 2015)

*Delta Goodrem* - Neue Single "Only Human"


----------



## datenklauer (13 März 2015)

MONOLORD Stoner Rock aus Schweden.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 März 2015)

Edelweiss - Bring Me Edelweiss (1988)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8JgF-F5pBc

:angry:

Devo - Jocko Homo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JdS-sSKsBc

Welches besser ist, mag der geneigte Hörer entscheiden.


----------



## Death Row (14 März 2015)

*Styx - Lady*


----------



## Harry1982 (15 März 2015)

*Ellie Goulding* - Love me like you do

Die ersten 40 Sekunden find ich den absoluten Burner. Danach nur guter Durchschnitt


----------



## Schweizer (15 März 2015)

Radiohead - High & Dry


----------



## Sandy81 (17 März 2015)

Ensiferum - One man Army


----------



## dianelized20 (19 März 2015)

*Nightwish* - neues Album "Endless Forms Most Beautiful" (aber nicht weitersagen, ist noch nicht raus, Platte ist bestellt  )


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 März 2015)

*Lindsey Stirling - Eclipse*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adr1H1gtJtQ​


----------



## beachkini (20 März 2015)




----------



## Quebec86 (20 März 2015)

*Beyond the Black - Hallelujah *


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 März 2015)

Auld Lang Syne

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rId95N2teUc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxxpyhrmoZg



Frohes-Neues-Jahr-Lied der Briten.


----------



## MetalFan (21 März 2015)

The Hunger | Lost Years


----------



## Sachse (21 März 2015)

um die Halbzeit-Pause zu überbrücken



nach dem Spiel 

*Nightwish* - Endless Forms Most Beautiful (Album)


----------



## Hirschdiddi (22 März 2015)

Hey, ich höre gerade viel Soul. Habe da einige tolle Sachen live gehört. Außerdem gefällt mir gerade das alte Zeug von Lenny Kravitz!


----------



## Toolman (22 März 2015)

*Godsmack* - _Forever Shamed_


----------



## Toolman (22 März 2015)

und gleich nochmal...

*Godsmack* - _1000hp_ :rock:


----------



## Sachse (23 März 2015)

*Nightwish* - Endless Forms Most Beautiful (Album)

aktuell: Yours Is An Empty Hope - bisher mein Lieblingslied der Platte :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (24 März 2015)

Generation Kill - Dark Days

​


----------



## Toolman (24 März 2015)

*Danko Jones* - _Do You Wanna Rock_


----------



## MetalFan (25 März 2015)

Generation Kill - Let Me Die

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 März 2015)

Julie London - Perfidia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8MjJXvnzj4


----------



## dianelized20 (27 März 2015)

*Nightwish* - Endless Forms Most Beautiful Vinyl


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 März 2015)

Leonid Kharitonov & The Red Army Choir - Song of the Volga Boatmen (Live)

https://youtu.be/0tw3g88JtWA


----------



## Death Row (27 März 2015)

*Mixed Emotions - You Want Love*

Als Kind musste ich sowas immer gezwungenermaßen auf Familienfesten oder Autofahrten hören. Jetzt höre ich es und denke mir: eigentlich klingt das nicht sooo verkehrt. Kitschig, aber es hat was


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 März 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> *Nightwish* - Endless Forms Most Beautiful Vinyl



Ist bei mir inzwischen auch eingetrudelt. Nach drei Durchläufen würde ich sagen, daß es besserer Durchschnitt ist. Die neue Sängerin gefällt mir eindeutig besser, dafür ist die Musik zum Vorgängeralbum schwächer.

*Nightwish* - _Weak Fantasy_


----------



## Sachse (27 März 2015)

@ Flaming Word: Find das Album wie das letzte ein geiles Album in Form eines Musicals und Floor ist einfach der Hammer, kommt aber natürlich nicht an Tarja ran

*Oonagh* - Oonagh (Attea Ranta - Second Edition)


----------



## Toolman (27 März 2015)

*Rise Against* - _Help Is On The Way_


----------



## hpz (27 März 2015)

Ryuichi Sakamato - Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence


----------



## Toolman (28 März 2015)

*Godsmack* - _I Don't Belong_ :rock:


----------



## Sachse (28 März 2015)

*Nightwish *- Endless Forms Most Beautiful :rock:


----------



## beachkini (29 März 2015)

nie rihanna gehoert, aber anscheindend doch etwas verpasst  gechillte version


----------



## Harry1982 (29 März 2015)

WAS???????????

Rihanna hat mit die besten Songs der letzten Jahre gesungen!!!

Umbrella. Diamonds. Four Five Seconds. California King Bed. Unfaithful...


----------



## Harry1982 (29 März 2015)

*Betty Taube* - Four Five Seconds

WOW total geflasht. Die Frau kann nicht nur verdammt gut aussehen, sondern auch noch gut singen


----------



## Flaming Sword (29 März 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> @ Flaming Word: Find das Album wie das letzte ein geiles Album in Form eines Musicals und Floor ist einfach der Hammer, kommt aber natürlich nicht an Tarja ran



Die Stimme von *Tarja Turunen* bei *Nightwish* vermisse ich sowieso. Dieser Musical Metal ist ja an sich nichts Schlechtes, aber ein Album der alten fehlt mir einfach. Höchstwahrscheinlich wird es auch kein neues "Altes" mehr geben.


*Nightwish* - _Yours Is An Empty Hope_ ( instrumental )


P.S. Flaming Word ist nicht übel, trotzdem heiße ich Flaming *S*word!


----------



## Quebec86 (29 März 2015)

_JORDYN JONES_ | Fancy by Iggy Azalea :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (30 März 2015)

*Taylor Swift* - Out of the woods

Endlich mal wieder ein richtig schönes Lied von ihr :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (31 März 2015)

*Killswitch Engage* - _The End Of Heartache_


----------



## Quebec86 (31 März 2015)

Halestorm - _Get Lucky_ :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 März 2015)

Nightwish und Temperance abwechselnd die neuen Alben


----------



## MetalFan (1 Apr. 2015)

Endlich mal ein Pro Shoot mit Alissa! :rock:

​


----------



## Toolman (1 Apr. 2015)

*Alter Bridge* - _Addicted To Pain_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Pro Shoot mit Alissa! :rock:
> 
> ​



21. November in Oberhausen kann ich sie auch endlich mal Live sehen


----------



## nobody316 (4 Apr. 2015)

Led Zeppelin - Whole lotta love


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Apr. 2015)

nobody316 schrieb:


> Led Zeppelin - Whole lotta love



Noch besser geht eigentlich nicht, aber Jack White kann auch gut kreischen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t1_ETuWIbE


Son House "Death Letter Blues"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdgrQoZHnNY


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Apr. 2015)

*Gernotshagen* - _Märe aus Wäldernen Hallen_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Apr. 2015)

Die Affen rasen durch den Wald.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA4EYln8QIw

Zum Mitsingen beim Busausflug in der Schule.


----------



## daydreamer (5 Apr. 2015)

Luna - 'Ashes to Ashes'

Eine CD mit nur einem sehr atmosphärischen Song und fast einer Stunde Dauer.
Dazu braucht man aber auf jeden Fall die richtige Stimmung.


----------



## Quebec86 (6 Apr. 2015)

_*A Woman like you *_- :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:

Russ Ballard


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 Apr. 2015)

*The Order 1886* ( Soundtrack )


----------



## Death Row (9 Apr. 2015)

*Stefanie Heinzmann - Chance Of Death Row* äähhh *Chance Of Rain* (Album)


----------



## Death Row (9 Apr. 2015)

*Mellow Trax - Phuture Vibes (Radio Club Mix)* :WOW:


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

i am listening Kreator renewal


----------



## Death Row (10 Apr. 2015)

*Oonagh - Aeria (Album)*


----------



## Toolman (12 Apr. 2015)

*Within Temptation* - _Let Her Go_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Apr. 2015)

Der Ausnahmekünstler und sein großartigstes Werk.

Joseph Beuys und sein Anti-Atombomben-Lied.
https://youtu.be/WRbzCGawWiE


----------



## MetalFan (13 Apr. 2015)

H8Night Universe Radio is on Mixlr. Mixlr is a way to share... Live!


----------



## Death Row (14 Apr. 2015)

Leute, benutzt nicht den Windows Media Player um CDs abzuspielen. Selten so einen Stuss gesehen. Anstatt mal die Musikdatenbank vernünftig zu pflegen wird anstatt den "Common Linnets" mal eben ne bescheuerte Rap-Gruppe namens "Common Sense" angezeigt wenn man die CDs startet, samt falschen Songtiteln! :angry::angry:


----------



## Sachse (14 Apr. 2015)

dann hör über Winamp, die stümpern da nicht so rum 

aber fein fein, das du The Common Linnetts hörst 

*Swifty* - 1989


----------



## Toolman (14 Apr. 2015)

*Nickelback feat. Kid Rock* - _Saturday Night's All Right (For Fighting)_ :rock:


----------



## kittypryde (15 Apr. 2015)

Meine Lieblings-Musikrichtung müsste Rock, Alternative und Pop werden. Nicht so sehr, Klassik oder Jazz.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Apr. 2015)

Dr John, The Night Tripper Zu Zu Mamou

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBLcerB-DgY

Hypnotische Voodoo-Aufführung.


----------



## Toolman (15 Apr. 2015)

*Godsmack* - _The Oracle_


----------



## Sachse (15 Apr. 2015)




----------



## Death Row (16 Apr. 2015)

*Middle of the Road - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep*


Früher war einfach alles besser :WOW:

..... und die Sängerinnen auch süß


----------



## Quebec86 (18 Apr. 2015)

_Kate Ryan - Voyage Voyage _ passend zum wetter :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (18 Apr. 2015)

:WOW: Großartig! :WOW:

David Hasselhoff / Lost Years - True Survivor 

​


----------



## MetalFan (18 Apr. 2015)

Zweiter (neuer) Song der post-Hanneman-Ära! 

Slayer - When The Stillness Comes

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Apr. 2015)

DER FALL BÖSE - ÜBER DER STADT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvVtsFzkhEM


----------



## Death Row (19 Apr. 2015)

*The Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky*

https://youtu.be/O_-ujHEe1Rw


----------



## Sachse (19 Apr. 2015)




----------



## Death Row (20 Apr. 2015)

*Alan Parsons Project - Sirius*


----------



## Toolman (21 Apr. 2015)

*Metallica* - _I Disappear_


----------



## daydreamer (22 Apr. 2015)

Alcest - 'Shelter'


----------



## Death Row (23 Apr. 2015)

*Charli XCX - Boom Clap/Break The Rules (Medley) (Live At MTV EMA 2014)* :drip:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Apr. 2015)

Arno Steffen - Ist ja alles supergut, ne


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yo_qi-kbUQ


----------



## celeb123456 (25 Apr. 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA

Knorkator - Wir werden


----------



## kotzpantoffel (26 Apr. 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RveIJFR7LV4


----------



## 5799stefan (26 Apr. 2015)

Meghan Trainor - Dear Future Husband


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Apr. 2015)

*Ellie Goulding* - Anything could happen


----------



## Toolman (26 Apr. 2015)

*Christina Aguilera* - _Infatuation_


----------



## Death Row (28 Apr. 2015)




----------



## Death Row (29 Apr. 2015)

*Foreigner - I want to know what love is*

Jetzt ist mir was ins Auge gefallen


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Apr. 2015)

Zwei Top Lieder Death :thumbup:

*CCR* - Have you ever seen the rain


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Apr. 2015)

*Kid Rock* - First kiss


----------



## Death Row (29 Apr. 2015)

*OMD - Maid Of Orleans*


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Apr. 2015)




----------



## Harry1982 (1 Mai 2015)

Martin Tungevaag - Wicked Wonderland

Normal ja nicht so meine Musik aber das ist echt gut. Und das Video :drip:


----------



## daydreamer (1 Mai 2015)

Die Live-DVD von Milla Jovovich:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Mai 2015)

Six Days On The Road - Dave Dudley - Live TV performance October 1966

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ8pOXbS8HY


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Mai 2015)

Vorbereitung auf den heutigen Konzertabend 

*Prong* - Cleansing :rock:


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

The Beatles - Abbey road


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2015)

*Lena - Traffic Lights* mir gefällt der neue Song


----------



## MetalFan (3 Mai 2015)

Neues von Order to Ruin! :rock:

​


----------



## Toolman (4 Mai 2015)

*Marilyn Manson* - _mOBSCENE_


----------



## Toolman (5 Mai 2015)

*Broilers* - _Ich will hier nicht sein_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Mai 2015)

AC/DC - Night Prowler Video - ACDCTop - MyVideo


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Mai 2015)

*Sirenia* - The seventh life path

Hatte die Band nach den letzten schwachen Alben schon abgeschrieben, aber es scheint wieder bergauf zu gehen, gutes bis sogar sehr gutes Album :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Mai 2015)

*B.o.B. feat. Hayley Williams* - Airplanes

Liebe dieses Lied


----------



## Death Row (7 Mai 2015)

Awesome - Rumours


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Mai 2015)

*The Common Linnets* - Neue Single "We don't make the Wind blow"


----------



## Toolman (7 Mai 2015)

*Ke$ha vs. Creedence Clearwater Revival* - _C'mon Fortunate Son


_​


----------



## Death Row (7 Mai 2015)

*Leftfield - Africa Shox*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Mai 2015)

*Kamelot - Under Grey Skies(Feat. Charlotte Wessels)* - Ballade des Jahres:thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Mai 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> *Sirenia* - The seventh life path
> 
> Hatte die Band nach den letzten schwachen Alben schon abgeschrieben, aber es scheint wieder bergauf zu gehen, gutes bis sogar sehr gutes Album :thumbup:



Bei mir hält sich die Begeisterung von dem neuen Album noch in Grenzen, liegt aber auch daran weil das neue Kamelot Album um so viel besser ist, ich fand das letzte Album von Sirenia war das stärkste der Band das neue ist leider wieder ein Schritt zurück, wie ich finde aber ich brauch auch noch ein paar hörgänge habe es erst einmal durch.


----------



## Toolman (8 Mai 2015)

*Metallica* - _Broken, Beat & Scarred_


----------



## buddy123 (9 Mai 2015)

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - Outside... 

*sing*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Mai 2015)

Terrorgruppe - Abenteuer Bundeswehr 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl9_vYeAoWI


----------



## userforusing (12 Mai 2015)

Spartacus War of the Damned OST


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Mai 2015)

Zum Ehrentag erst mal Ilse hören


----------



## toerfer (13 Mai 2015)

musik dvd abba sarah brightman und art ein hoch genuss


----------



## MetalFan (14 Mai 2015)

Order To Ruin - The Book Of Nemesis (New Album, 2015)


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Mai 2015)

*Sarah Connor* - Wie schön du bist

Schönes Lied muss ich sagen


----------



## beachkini (15 Mai 2015)

:WOW:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAYi8BIeO14 (1:45 Std live :WOW: )


----------



## beachkini (15 Mai 2015)

beachkini schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAYi8BIeO14 (1:45 Std live :WOW: )




Besten Live-Versionen sind wohl in dem Youtube-Channel zu finden:
Moshcam

https://www.youtube.com/user/Moshcam/search?query=Jezabels


----------



## Toolman (15 Mai 2015)

*Bullet For My Valentine* - _Hand Of Blood_


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Mai 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Order To Ruin - The Book Of Nemesis (New Album, 2015)



CD rotiert bei mir auch :rock:


----------



## Sachse (16 Mai 2015)

Gänsehaut :WOW:


----------



## gromold (16 Mai 2015)

Muse, einfach nur geil


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Mai 2015)

Blondie - Heart Of Glass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGU_4-5RaxU


----------



## Devilfish (18 Mai 2015)

Crystal Sky von der Lena


----------



## Quebec86 (18 Mai 2015)

Bullet For My Valentine - _*10 Years Today *_ :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Mai 2015)

Devilfish schrieb:


> Crystal Sky von der Lena



Hört sich an wie die Deutsche Ellie Goulding


----------



## Devilfish (18 Mai 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie die Deutsche Ellie Goulding



Allerdings hat die Lena mehr gute Lieder aufm Album :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Mai 2015)

Ist Geschmacksache gibt viele die mit ihren neuen Musik Stil nicht zufrieden sind, ich hab es mir heute auch das erste mal angehört weil mit die Single doch echt gut gefallen halt, aber die Single ist auch das einzige Highlight auf den Album der rest hört sich für mich gleich an.


----------



## MetalFan (18 Mai 2015)

Order To Ruin - My Fiction God

​


----------



## Devilfish (18 Mai 2015)

Taylor Swift feat. Kendrick Lamar - Bad Blood Remix

find ich irgendwie besser als das Original


----------



## Toolman (20 Mai 2015)

*Foo Fighters* - _Congregation_


----------



## Toolman (21 Mai 2015)

*Don Omar feat. Busta Rhymes, Reek da Villian and J-Doe* - _How We Roll (Fast Five Remix)_


----------



## Death Row (22 Mai 2015)

*Gregory Porter - Be Good (Lion's Song)*


----------



## Anja96 (22 Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich höre am liebsten Rock und zurzeit fast nur noch Biffy Clyro.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2015)

Rock ist schonmal gut :thumbup:

Aber was ein Biffy ist hab ich keinen Plan


----------



## Toolman (22 Mai 2015)

*Rage* - _Straight To Hell_ :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2015)

*Taylor Swift* - Tim McGraw

Und in Erinnerungen schwelgen


----------



## Sachse (22 Mai 2015)

The Common Linnets - We Don't Make The Wind Blow (Live Giel 07-05-2015) :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2015)

*Taylor Swift* - Ours

Ein tolles und schönes Video und der Beweis, dass es auch ohne sexy Klamotten geht


----------



## Sachse (22 Mai 2015)

*The Common Linnets* And Friends In Concert 2014 Tuckerville at Twente Enschede Stadium :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Mai 2015)

*Taylor Swift* - Fifteen

Wusste gar nicht, dass es dazu ein Video gibt. Und was für eins


----------



## Sachse (23 Mai 2015)

oh my


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Mai 2015)

Don ''Sugarcane'' Harris - So alone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgOU4u5DF2k


----------



## RoadDog (23 Mai 2015)

Capital FM The UK's No.1 Hit Music Station (Capital TV)


----------



## Death Row (23 Mai 2015)

*Gregory Porter - Real Good Hands*


----------



## Toolman (24 Mai 2015)

*Brooklyn Bounce* - _X to X (x-tended)_


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Mai 2015)

bei Netzwelt zufällig gesehen, dass es auch Hörbücher bei Spotify gibt :thumbup:

*Christiane F. - Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo* - Hörbuch


----------



## Sachse (27 Mai 2015)

auch was für d15


----------



## pectoris (27 Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwAdhvvGFlo&list=LLCX-2TJHldcFJIAfxGUknPw&index=3

GTA V - Zocker werden es vielleicht kennen!


----------



## Toolman (28 Mai 2015)

hörenswert :thumbup:​


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Mai 2015)

Mit Christiane F endlich mal durch 

*Paradise Lost* - Neues Album "The Plague within"

Guter erster Eindruck :thumbup: :rock:


----------



## Death Row (29 Mai 2015)

*The Undisputed Truth - Smiling Faces Sometimes *

https://youtu.be/Ld30uZzwNig


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2015)

da mich das Spiel langweilt gibbet nebenbei die Diskographie von Swifty

aktuell: 2007 - Taylor Swift (Deluxe Edition) :WOW:


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2015)

da mich das Spiel langweilt gibbet nebenbei die Diskographie von Swifty

aktuell: 2007 - Taylor Swift (Deluxe Edition) :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Mai 2015)

*Christina Stürmer* - Was wirklich bleibt


----------



## Toolman (30 Mai 2015)

:thumbup:

​


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Mai 2015)

*Joe Cocker* - With a little help from my friend

Da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## RoadDog (30 Mai 2015)

*Little Big Town - Girl Crush - The 50th Annual Academy of Country Music Awards-2015-04-19*


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Mai 2015)

*Ellie Goulding* - Love me like you do

Tolles Lied :WOW:


----------



## Sachse (30 Mai 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Ellie Goulding* - Love me like you do
> 
> Tolles Lied :WOW:



jap, wie alles von Ellie 

*Swifty - All to watch*


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Mai 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> jap, wie alles von Ellie



Keine Ahnung. Mir ist Ellie vorher nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Sachse (30 Mai 2015)

war bei nem großen US-Film Out-Song, danach ging es bei ihr durch die Decke, live net der Burner, aber find se klasse


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Mai 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> war bei nem großen US-Film Out-Song, danach ging es bei ihr durch die Decke, live net der Burner...



Keine Ahnung. Kenne da nur paar nette Bilder im Sport Outfit :drip:


----------



## Sachse (30 Mai 2015)

ja ja, wieder nur den Body im Blick: Ihr ex is der neue von Swifty


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Mai 2015)

Ja was denn sonst Sachse??????

Aber hätten die mal Ahnung, würden sie uns daten


----------



## Sachse (30 Mai 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ja was denn sonst Sachse??????
> 
> Aber hätten die mal Ahnung, würden sie uns daten



is was dran


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Mai 2015)

Ich nehm Ellie du Taylor? Oder andersrum???


----------



## Sachse (30 Mai 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ich nehm Ellie du Taylor? Oder andersrum???



Würd Ellie nehmen, glaub mit Engländerinnen kann man besser einen heben gehen  
Trau ich Swifty net zu, mich da anzugreifen


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Mai 2015)

Ok geht auch. Bei den Beinen werd ich eh schwach :drip:

Nur singen darf sie dann nur die alten Lieder


----------



## Akrueger100 (30 Mai 2015)

Heute alles Querbeet im Hintergund läuft Radio FFH


----------



## Toolman (30 Mai 2015)

*Godsmack* - _The Enemy_


----------



## Toolman (30 Mai 2015)

*Godsmack* - _Crying Like A Bitch_


----------



## Sachse (30 Mai 2015)

irgendwie grad total auf dem Swifty Trip, liegt wohl an ihrer täglichen Leg-Show 

aktuell: Red (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## Flaming Sword (31 Mai 2015)

*Anubis-Moon* - _Loc-Nar_


----------



## RoadDog (31 Mai 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> irgendwie grad total auf dem Swifty Trip, liegt wohl an ihrer täglichen Leg-Show
> 
> aktuell: Red (Deluxe Edition)



wenigstens du hast Geschmack


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juni 2015)

*Glasperlenspiel* - Neues Album "Tag X"


----------



## Quebec86 (2 Juni 2015)

*Santiano* - _Lieder der Freiheit_ (Offizielles Video) :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Devilfish (2 Juni 2015)

Avril Lavigne - Breakaway (Original Demo)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjEJ80HhVrk

Bei dem Lied muss ich immer an Sommer und Sonne denken, find ich derzeit wieder passend.


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Juni 2015)

*Fear Factory* - Album "Demanufacture" 

Klassiker :rock:


----------



## Toolman (3 Juni 2015)

*Evanescence* - _New Way To Bleed_


----------



## beachkini (4 Juni 2015)




----------



## Devilfish (4 Juni 2015)

Avril Lavigne - Let Go + die B-sides aus der Zeit


----------



## Death Row (5 Juni 2015)

*Bobby Brown – On Our Own *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Juni 2015)

*BABYMETAL* - *BABYMETAL Death*


----------



## Toolman (5 Juni 2015)

*Device feat. Lzzy Hale* - _Close My Eyes Forever_


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Juni 2015)

*Wolfmother* - _I Ain't Got No_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Juni 2015)

The Who - Heaven and hell 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvIwqUE86xU


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Nick Cave - Red Right Hand


----------



## Toolman (7 Juni 2015)

*Papa Roach* - _Where Did The Angels Go?_


----------



## Peppermints (8 Juni 2015)

Momentan hauptsächlich Bastille, Empire of the Sun und Lorde


----------



## Death Row (9 Juni 2015)

*Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You*

Endgeiler Gute-Laune-Song, fast auch schon 20 Jahre alt. Wo ist nur die Zeit hin?


----------



## RoadDog (9 Juni 2015)




----------



## Death Row (9 Juni 2015)

*All Saints - Pure Shores*

Oh man was war ich damals in die verschossen


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Juni 2015)

*Florence and the Machine* - _What Kind Of Man_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juni 2015)

Against The Current - Talk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqQbZcKQCnE


----------



## Claudia (12 Juni 2015)

Sarah Connor - Muttersprache


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2015)

Taylor Swift & Echosmith Performing "Cool Kids" (Live In Philadelphia, PA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlrPw9UwWaU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Juni 2015)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Gehasst, Verdammt, Vergöttert


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Juni 2015)

Bob Marley - Forever Loving Jah Rehearsal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7pgslMBsr0

Bei Bob Marley, Reggae im allgemeinen, kann man fast nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Toolman (13 Juni 2015)

*Puff Daddy feat. Jimmy Page* - _Come With Me (Godzilla Extended Mix)_


----------



## Toolman (13 Juni 2015)

*Metallica* - _Frantic_


----------



## Sachse (13 Juni 2015)

*Within Temptation* - Hydra (Album)

Einstimmung für den 01.08.


----------



## Toolman (13 Juni 2015)

*Godsmack* - _Releasing The Demons_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Juni 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmjrTcYMqBM

WITCH DOCTOR (David Seville) 1958 original version


----------



## promifinder (17 Juni 2015)

Ich höre hauptsächlich Rock bzw Punk egal welcher Art ab und zu auch mal Reagge und Ska


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Juni 2015)

An alle Paramore Fans hört euch Against The Current an 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqQbZcKQCnE


----------



## Quecksilber (18 Juni 2015)

*Phosgore* - Aggression Incarnate

​


----------



## beachkini (19 Juni 2015)




----------



## MetalFan (20 Juni 2015)

Slayer - Repentless

​


----------



## Toolman (21 Juni 2015)

*Rise Against* - _Halfway There_


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Juni 2015)

*Ellie Goulding* - Anything could happen (Live acoustic)

Die Kleine hat es schon drauf


----------



## legendtina (22 Juni 2015)

Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Juni 2015)

*Refused* - Comeback Album "Freedom"


----------



## Toolman (24 Juni 2015)

brandneue Single, das neue Album kommt am 21. August :WOW:

​


----------



## RoadDog (24 Juni 2015)




----------



## beachkini (26 Juni 2015)

Deutsche Taylor Momsen


----------



## Death Row (26 Juni 2015)

*Bobby Brown – On Our Own *


----------



## Toolman (26 Juni 2015)

*Lacuna Coil* - _Heaven's A Lie_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juni 2015)

Adelita

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCwtHgF7OEM


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Juni 2015)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Erinnerung (Live am Hockenheimring 19.06.2015)

Mal wieder gigantisch was die Jungs da aufgezogen haben 

Und ich hab die Chance dabei zu sein mal wieder vertan kopf99


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Juni 2015)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Viva los tioz (Live am Hockenheimring 19.06.2015)


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Juni 2015)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Auf gute Freunde (Live am Hockenheimring 19.06.2015)

"Mit dieser Band hast du nicht viele Freunde doch die die du hast teilen deine Träume..."


----------



## Death Row (28 Juni 2015)

*Eddie Murphy - Party All the Time *

:WOW:


----------



## Davenport (28 Juni 2015)

Techno,House,,Toten Hosen


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Juni 2015)

*Ed Sheeran - Photograph (Felix Jaehn Remix) *

Sehr cooler Mix :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (3 Juli 2015)

*Blackmore's Night* - _Fires at Midnight_


----------



## Devilfish (3 Juli 2015)

Bei den Temperaturen braucht man Musik, die für Gänsehaut sorgt

Paramore - We Are Broken - The Final RIOT! Tour


----------



## Quebec86 (3 Juli 2015)

_Charon - Colder_ :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU

James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend


----------



## Death Row (4 Juli 2015)

*INXS – New Sensation*


----------



## gromold (5 Juli 2015)

80er Jahre, das war einfach noch Musik damals


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Juli 2015)

*Guardians of the Galaxy O.S.T *- einfach genial:thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Juli 2015)

*Fort Minor - The Rising Tied* - immer noch das beste Nebenprojekt von Linkin Park, hoffe da kommt irgendwann nochmal ein neues Album


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juli 2015)

*The Common Linnets* - We don't make the wind blow


----------



## Death Row (6 Juli 2015)

*Womack & Womack - Teardrops*


----------



## Devilfish (6 Juli 2015)

Zedd feat. Jon Bellion - Beautiful Now


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Juli 2015)

Rockantenne Heavy Metal -> *Iron Maiden* - Hallowed be thy name :rock:


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2015)

*Metal Gear Solid 1 OST*


----------



## beachkini (9 Juli 2015)

und alle weiteren drum covers aus seinem channel


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Juli 2015)

*Kid Rock* - Fist of rage

Dank den Simpsons


----------



## axam (10 Juli 2015)

Eigentlich bin ich ja nicht so der Mainstream-Fan, aber dieses Lied kann man immer wieder anhören:


----------



## Toolman (11 Juli 2015)




----------



## Toolman (11 Juli 2015)

*Lacuna Coil* - _Our Truth_


----------



## axam (11 Juli 2015)




----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Juli 2015)

*Iron Maiden* - _Futureal_


----------



## Death Row (16 Juli 2015)

*Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round*


----------



## Claudia (16 Juli 2015)

Dotan - Home


----------



## Toolman (18 Juli 2015)

*Megadeth* - _Peace Sells_


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juli 2015)

*Black Space Riders* - Refugeeum (Vorabstream von Metalhammer) :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (20 Juli 2015)

*Charles & Eddie - Would I Lie To You?*


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juli 2015)

Und mal wieder ein genialer Classico:

*Type O Negative* - Bloody Kisses





Peter Steele


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juli 2015)

Nächster Klassiker

*Iron Maiden* - Somewhere in Time :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Juli 2015)

*Delta Goodrem* - Wings (neue Single)


----------



## Death Row (24 Juli 2015)

*Bananarama - Robert De Niro's Waiting*


----------



## hhellboy (25 Juli 2015)

Awesome Mix Vol.1


----------



## MetalFan (26 Juli 2015)

Johnny Cash & Kris Kristofferson - Sunday Morning Coming Down (Live)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Juli 2015)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Ohne mich :rock:


----------



## Toolman (28 Juli 2015)

*Genesis* - _Land Of Confusion_


----------



## Death Row (29 Juli 2015)

*DJ Bobo - Greatest Hits (Album)*


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juli 2015)

:rock: Heavy, in jeder Beziehung! :rock:

Exodus - Class Dismissed (A Hate Primer)

​


----------



## Toolman (30 Juli 2015)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2015)

Was ein geiler Song vom neuen Album :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2015)

Zur Vorbereitung auf morgen

*Within Temptation* - 'Hydra' Album


----------



## Toolman (2 Aug. 2015)

*System Of A Down* - _I-E-A-I-A-I-O_


----------



## Schweizer (2 Aug. 2015)

dEUS - w.c.s. (first draft)


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Aug. 2015)

Gerade noch mal schnell ins neue Album reinhören:

*Fear Factory* - Genexus :rock:


----------



## Death Row (10 Aug. 2015)

*Bryan Ferry - Slave To Love*

Bedingt durch "Kingsman"


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Aug. 2015)

H8Night Universe Radio :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (11 Aug. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> H8Night Universe Radio :WOW:



Ich jetzt auch! 

sum by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## Toolman (15 Aug. 2015)

*Alter Bridge* - _Down To My Last_


----------



## Davenport (16 Aug. 2015)

Toten Hosen,,,Hier kommt Alex,,,,


----------



## MetalFan (17 Aug. 2015)

Annihilator - Suicide Society

​


----------



## mafli (19 Aug. 2015)

Lil Dicky - Professional Rapper (Feat. Snoop Dogg)


----------



## Toolman (19 Aug. 2015)

*Device* - _Penance_


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

Ich höre Queerbeet was das Radio bei der Autofahrt so raushaut. Gruß


----------



## MetalFan (20 Aug. 2015)

aic by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Aug. 2015)

ketzekes schrieb:


> Ich höre Queerbeet was das Radio bei der Autofahrt so raushaut. Gruß



Mein Beileid 

*Kadavar* - Berlin

Neues Album schon bei Spotify drin :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (20 Aug. 2015)

Man, soviele neue Alben in so kurzer Zeit... ich bin begeistert :WOW:


​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Aug. 2015)

*Disturbed* - Dianelized ääähh nee Immortalized


----------



## Toolman (21 Aug. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> *Disturbed* - Dianelized ääähh nee Immortalized


Heute gekommen, also dito


----------



## Toolman (23 Aug. 2015)

*Disturbed* - _What Are You Waiting For_


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Aug. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> aic by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.



Neueste Folge :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (25 Aug. 2015)

hml by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Aug. 2015)

*Two Steps From Hell* - _Victory_


----------



## MetalFan (27 Aug. 2015)

So heavy und Rob am Mic! :rock: Einfach nur geil! :rock:

Exodus - The Sun Is My Destroyer

​


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Aug. 2015)

Kumpel schreibt gerade, bestes Album seit Jahren, muss ich ja gleich mal antesten: 

*Soilwork* - The Ride Majestic :rock:

(müsste auch was für dich sein, Metal, melodischer Schweden-Metal  )


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Aug. 2015)

Eine Veröffentlichung jagt die nächste 

*Die Krupps* - Metal Machine Music


----------



## Toolman (28 Aug. 2015)

*Tiësto* - _What Can We Do (A Deeper Love)_


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Sep. 2015)

Neues Album :WOW:

*Amorphis* - Under the Red Cloud

Vinyl kommt morgen


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Sep. 2015)

Und noch ein Neues

*Riverside* - Love,Fear and the Time Machine


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Sep. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Neues Album :WOW:
> 
> *Amorphis* - Under the Red Cloud
> 
> Vinyl kommt morgen



Erster Durchlauf der Vinyl-Version, was ein geiles Album wieder, wohl der Höhepunkt des Jahres :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Sep. 2015)

*Taylor Swift - Fifteen*

Oh man Taylor


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Sep. 2015)

*Iron Maiden* - _Speed of Light_


----------



## MetalFan (7 Sep. 2015)

Danzig - Tired of being Alive

​


----------



## MetalFan (7 Sep. 2015)

Sentenced - Excuse Me While I Kill Myself

​


----------



## Toolman (8 Sep. 2015)

*Lacuna Coil* - _Nothing Stands In Our Way_


----------



## Toolman (9 Sep. 2015)

*Godsmack* - _1000hp_ :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2015)

Sentenced - Broken

​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2015)

Danzig - Going Down To Die [Live]

​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2015)

Sentenced - The Suicider

​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Sep. 2015)

Slayer - Repentless Album 2015 :rock:


----------



## Toolman (13 Sep. 2015)

Mal die Metal-Streak durchbrechen hier 

*N-Trance* - Set You Free (Extended)


----------



## Toolman (13 Sep. 2015)

*The Ting Tings* - _Super Critical_


----------



## beachkini (15 Sep. 2015)




----------



## gertjaard (15 Sep. 2015)

Auf partys geht eigentlich nur (Jumo up) DNB, Hardtekk, Hardcore, Tribe, Raggatek, Psy Trance / Hightech, ab und an Frenchcore und natürlich so 90s Rave Happycore. Sonst zum chilln vllt mal Minimal. Ab und an auch noch Rap/HipHop(egar wasser;KIZ;187er).

(Hardcore) Metal oder Hard Rock geht aber auch ganz gut 

Peace


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2015)

Schaut immer noch ziemlich nett aus, Stimme ist ja eh der Wahnsinn


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Sep. 2015)

Aus dem neuen starken Album _King of Kings_ von *Leaves' Eyes*:

*Leaves' Eyes* - _Halvdan the Black_


----------



## Devilfish (19 Sep. 2015)

*Miley Cyrus - Miley Cyrus And Her Dead Petz*

Irgendwie seltsam, experimentelles Album eben. Paar gute Tracks sind dabei, aber an Bangerz kommt es bei weitem nicht ran.


----------



## Toolman (19 Sep. 2015)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - _Question Everything_ :rock:


----------



## Sachse (19 Sep. 2015)




----------



## paule25 (20 Sep. 2015)

Die Ärzte
Farin Urlaub Racing Team
Die toten Hosen
Kraftklub


----------



## Schweizer (20 Sep. 2015)

Faith No More - Everythings Ruined
das Video is unbezahlbar gut  Dafür die Musik umso besser 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Sep. 2015)

*Slayer* - Repentless :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## MetalFan (21 Sep. 2015)

Harry überrascht mich! :thumbup:

Metal Allegiance - Metal Allegiance Album

Annihilator - Suicide Society Album


----------



## Flaming Sword (21 Sep. 2015)

*Motörhead* - _Bad Magic_

...rocken nach wie vor!


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Sep. 2015)

*The Common Linnets* - II

Neues Album :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Sep. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> *The Common Linnets* - II
> 
> Neues Album :WOW:



Weils so schön war, gleich noch ne Runde


----------



## Death Row (25 Sep. 2015)

*Spandau Ballet - True*

Zu hören bzw. auffindbar in Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Sep. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Harry überrascht mich! :thumbup:



Wie jetzt???

Und um dich noch mehr zu überraschen:

*Victoria Justice - Girl up*

Respekt Vic. Find ich gut, dass du sowas unterstützt. :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (28 Sep. 2015)

​


----------



## Selina Kyle (28 Sep. 2015)

Den Soundtrack zu Southpaw


----------



## Quebec86 (28 Sep. 2015)

*The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - False Pretense* :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (28 Sep. 2015)

*Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Right Round (Like A Record)*

:WOW:

Ebenfalls zu hören in *Metal Gear Solid 5*


----------



## MetalFan (28 Sep. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???



Hattest dich ja bisher nicht unbedingt als Liebhaber der etwas härteren Gangart geoutet.

:rock: Metal Allegiance - We Rock :rock:
Ronnie wäre sicher stolz! :thumbup: Btw. Alissa!



:drip: (@1:20+, @4:24+, @5:10+)
​


----------



## MetalFan (29 Sep. 2015)

Selber Song wie oben, nur live und mit mehr Alissa! :drip: :drip:
​

Danach: ffo by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr. & otf by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## Schweizer (30 Sep. 2015)

Queens Of The Stone Age - _Mexicola_


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2015)

*Billy Idol - Rebel Yell*

Und in welchem Spiel zu hören? Richtig, *Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain*


----------



## Toolman (1 Okt. 2015)

:rock::rock::rock:
​


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Hattest dich ja bisher nicht unbedingt als Liebhaber der etwas härteren Gangart geoutet.



Ich kann halt auch ganz anders. 

Muss aber gestehen vorher auch noch nie bewusst Slayer gehört zu haben. Aber sollte ich mir mal öfters antun 

Aber erstmal eine Runde mein momentanes Lieblingslied. Passt auch voll zu Slayer  

*Ed Sheeran - Photograph (Felix Jaehn Remix)*


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2015)

*Victoria Justice - Gold*

Seltsames Lied und Video aber Vic :drip: :drip: :drip:


----------



## Schweizer (4 Okt. 2015)

Queens Of The Stone Age - Better Living Through Chemistry


----------



## MetalFan (6 Okt. 2015)

Geht gut ab! :rock:

Metal Allegiance - Gift Of Pain

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Okt. 2015)

*Got A Girl* - _Did We Live Too Fast_


Hier hört man *Mary Elizabeth Winstead* bekannt aus Filmen wie _Final Destination 3_, _Scott Pilgrim vs. the World_ und _The Thing_! Mir gefällt es recht gut.


----------



## beachkini (8 Okt. 2015)




----------



## Harry1982 (9 Okt. 2015)

Weiß auch nicht warum, aber schon den ganzen Tag:

*Taylor Swift* 

Aber natürlich nur die guten alten Sachen 



 

​


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Höre hauptsächlich nur rap


----------



## Toolman (10 Okt. 2015)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival* - _Up Around The Bend_


----------



## Toolman (10 Okt. 2015)

*The Darkness* - _I Believe In A Thing Called Love_


----------



## Ivan8k (11 Okt. 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yDP9MKVhZc

FKA Twigs


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Okt. 2015)

*Opeth* - Ghost Reveries

morgen live und in voller Länge in Wuppertal :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (12 Okt. 2015)

*Mixed Emotions - You Want Love*


----------



## Corsaprofi (14 Okt. 2015)

Bevorzuge Pop und Rock.
Aber auch mal etwas ruhiges.
Finde Maffay genial.Aber auch Bands wie Pur,Common Linnets.
Dürfen aber auch mal die Backyard Babies sein ;-)


----------



## Death Row (16 Okt. 2015)

*Middle of the Road - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep* :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (16 Okt. 2015)

rofl3

​


----------



## Schweizer (16 Okt. 2015)

Rage Against The Machine - _Take The Power Back_


----------



## Toolman (16 Okt. 2015)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival* - _It Came Out Of The Sky_


----------



## Devilfish (19 Okt. 2015)

Aus aktuellem Anlass...
*Lena - 4 Sleeps*

noch 4 mal Schlafen bis zum Konzert


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Okt. 2015)

Der Hassias ist wieder da


----------



## datenklauer (19 Okt. 2015)

Ruby the Hatchet


----------



## MetalFan (20 Okt. 2015)

Gerade beim Frühstück: piw by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## Toolman (21 Okt. 2015)

*Alter Bridge* - _Down To My Last_


----------



## Toolman (21 Okt. 2015)

*H-Blockx* - _The Power_ :rock:


----------



## Death Row (25 Okt. 2015)

*Adele - Hello*

48 Millionen innerhalb 3 Tagen! :crazy:


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Okt. 2015)

*Rammstein* -_Zerstören_


----------



## Toolman (27 Okt. 2015)

*Rednex* - _Mary Lou

_seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gehört


----------



## Schweizer (27 Okt. 2015)

KoЯN - _Good God_ - Life Is Peachy (1996)


----------



## Charly68 (30 Okt. 2015)

André Rieu:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP9CPMsJN7Y

KLASSE


----------



## Schweizer (30 Okt. 2015)

*Disturbed - 'Down with the Sickness'*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L78yVFeyvRo


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2015)

*Sandra - Maria Magdalena*


----------



## Charly68 (5 Nov. 2015)

David Guetta - Memories


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Nov. 2015)

*Ellie Goulding* - _Delirium_


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Nov. 2015)

*Rammstein* - Spieluhr :rock:


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2015)

*O.M.D. - Maid Of Orleans *



 Ach mir ist schon wieder was ins Auge gefallen.....


----------



## RoadDog (7 Nov. 2015)




----------



## Schweizer (7 Nov. 2015)

Beastie Boys - _Sabotage_

​


----------



## Da_Vinci (8 Nov. 2015)

DANCE WITH THE DEAD - Skeletons In The Attic 

​


----------



## Devilfish (12 Nov. 2015)

Zum Throwback Thursday...

*Avril Lavigne - Under my Skin*


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2015)

Damit ich heute abend wieder top vorbereitet bin 

*The Common Linnets* - Beide Alben


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Nov. 2015)

*Amorphis* - Under the red cloud

Leider Samstag nur Vorband  freu mich trotzdem schon wie bolle, Album wird jede Woche besser


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Nov. 2015)

*John Lennon - Imagine*



> Imagine there's no countries
> It isn't hard to do
> Nothing to kill or die for
> And no religion too
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (17 Nov. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> *Amorphis* - Under the red cloud
> 
> Leider Samstag nur Vorband  freu mich trotzdem schon wie bolle, Album wird jede Woche besser



...und Arch Enemy sind auch nur eine "Vorband"!


----------



## MetalFan (17 Nov. 2015)

pip by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Nov. 2015)

*Rammstein* - Spieluhr

Einfach ein geiles Lied :thumbup:


----------



## pectoris (17 Nov. 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIn2UqVN6vA&index=141&list=LLCX-2TJHldcFJIAfxGUknPw

:rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Toolman (17 Nov. 2015)

*Bullet For My Valentine* - _Playing God_


----------



## pectoris (17 Nov. 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfKInBFZUq0

:rock: viel spaß mit deiner neuen lieblingsband! ...du bist nicht der erste, den ich "bekehrt" habe


----------



## Devilfish (19 Nov. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *John Lennon - Imagine*



Das hat die Avril auch gecovert, so schön mit ihrer hauchzarten Stimme.
Das ist ein Lied, da verschwindet man in eine andere Welt... jedes andere Lied danach passt irgendwie nicht dazu.


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Nov. 2015)

Wirst doch nicht den großen John Lennon mit der Avril vergleichen 

Aber hast Recht, das Lied ist einmalig. Und die Aussage ist einfach top :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Nov. 2015)

*Queen & David Bowie* - Under pressure

Eins der geilsten Lieder aller Zeiten :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (20 Nov. 2015)

*Dionne Warwick - Heartbreaker*


----------



## Toolman (21 Nov. 2015)

*Alter Bridge* - _Peace Is Broken_


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Nov. 2015)

*Fergie & Slash - Sweet Child O' Mine*

Da klappt das Messer in der Hose auf :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Nov. 2015)

*Bryan Adams* - Heaven



> Once in your life you find someone
> Who will turn your world around
> Bring you up when you're feelin' down



Und dann...


----------



## Toolman (22 Nov. 2015)

*Feeder* - _Just A Day_


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Nov. 2015)

Der Hassias liest aus seinem Buch


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2015)

^^Like he did! 1lc by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2015)

Am Montag kurz vor 5 Uhr seit langem mal wieder gehört.  
Eines der Nicht-Metal-Instrumentals bei dem mir "einer abgeht".

Candy Dulfer & Dave Stewart - Lily Was Here (Live)

​


----------



## fred89 (26 Nov. 2015)

Von Pop bis hin zum Schlager, Elektro etc.. Aber bitte kein Rap


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Nov. 2015)

*Septic Flesh* - _A Fallen Temple_


----------



## ZOMBIE (27 Nov. 2015)

*Aktuell ist bei mir die neue Slayer (Repentless) angesagt, sowie Cattle Decapitation, Rompeprop + Napalm Death´s letzte Langrille (Apex Predator).*:rock:


----------



## Faxe21 (27 Nov. 2015)

Also ich höre gerne deutsche Schlager, New Wave, Hip Hop
Liebe Grüße aus Wien


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Nov. 2015)

*The Corrs* - White Light :WOW:

Erstes Album seit 10 Jahren, gestern erschienen, wann kommts in DE raus? *12.02.2016* :angry: kopf99 hab ich es mir halt in England bestellt


----------



## Toolman (28 Nov. 2015)

*AC/DC* - _Thunderstruck :rock:_


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Papa Roach - F.E.A.R.


----------



## Claudia (29 Nov. 2015)

passend zum 1. Advent 

Die Roten Rosen - Wir Warten Auf's Christkind


----------



## RoadDog (30 Nov. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> *The Corrs* - White Light :WOW:
> 
> Erstes Album seit 10 Jahren, gestern erschienen, wann kommts in DE raus? *12.02.2016* :angry: kopf99 hab ich es mir halt in England bestellt



Danke für den Tipp ich höre mir das Album auch gerade an. :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (2 Dez. 2015)

*Need For Speed Underground O.S.T.

*schon fast Retro 

aktuell:

*Fuel* - _Quarter_


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Meine Lieblingsband ist Linkin Park aber ich hoere auch sehr gerne Hip Hop oder deutsche Musik wie Die Aerzte. Kommt immer auf meine Stimmung drauf an. Mein Vater ist Musiker bin also mit Rockmusik gross geworden.


----------



## Death Row (4 Dez. 2015)

*Frankie Goes To Hollywood - The Power Of Love*


----------



## pectoris (4 Dez. 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5OmzUEm504 

...unglaublich, wozu menschen imstande sind! :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Dez. 2015)

*Ramin Djawadi* - _Game of Thrones_ 

Season 5


----------



## Toolman (7 Dez. 2015)

*Muse* - _Psycho_


----------



## Toolman (13 Dez. 2015)

*Airbourne* - _Heartbreaker :rock:_


----------



## Death Row (13 Dez. 2015)

https://youtu.be/SAbnDzVm4Wo


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Dez. 2015)

*Lacrimosa* - _Hoffnung_


----------



## axam (17 Dez. 2015)

Palmdale von Afroman. Ich habe es hochgeladen, weil ich es auf youtube nicht in der Originalversion gefunden habe. Der Song wurde mit nem Video unterlegt. Ich hoffe, es stört nicht


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Dez. 2015)

*Böhse Onkelz* - Ihr hättet es wissen müssen

... Vom Überall ins Nirgendwo
Geschichten enden nun mal so...


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2015)

*Santa Claws Metallica*

Metallica Hits in weihnachtlicher Version. Naja eigentlich erkennt man nur noch "Nothing else matters" wirklich


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2015)

*Disturbed* - Sound of silence

Das ist ja mal eine geile Version :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (24 Dez. 2015)

Frank Sinatra - Strangers In The Night

​


----------



## 5799stefan (24 Dez. 2015)

Zurzeit Weihnachtslieder


----------



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

I just got the new ADELE and ENYA cd's...they are awesome!!


----------



## Death Row (26 Dez. 2015)

*Glasperlenspiel - Geiles Leben*

https://youtu.be/C03n4AAiL9w


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Dez. 2015)

*The Beach Boys - Wouldn't It Be Nice*


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Dez. 2015)

*Killing Joke* - Pylon

Da erwartet man nix, und dann hauen die das Industrial-Album des Jahres raus


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Dez. 2015)

*Diemonds* - _Ain't That Kinda Girl_


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Dez. 2015)

*Taylor Swift* - Ours

Ach so schön das Lied und Video


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Dez. 2015)

*Motörhead* - Ace of spades :rock:

*RIP Lemmy*


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Motörhead* - Ace of spades :rock:
> 
> *RIP Lemmy*





Tja, einer der Größten ist von uns gegangen.

*Motörhead & Girlschool* - _Please Don't Touch_


----------



## Toolman (30 Dez. 2015)

*The Cult* - _She Sells Sanctuary_


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2015)

"...Sehnsucht versteckt. Sich wie ein Insket. Im Schlaf merkst du nicht. Dass es dich sticht. ... Sehnsucht ist so grausam...." #instagram 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Dez. 2015)

*Linkin Park Ballad Medley Frankfurt 17.11.2014*

War das so geil :WOW:

Wann kommt ihr wieder???


----------



## Toolman (31 Dez. 2015)

*GTA Vice City Radio - VRock

*einfach großartig #Lovefist


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Dez. 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> *GTA Vice City Radio - VRock
> 
> *einfach großartig #Lovefist



NEIN 

*MEGA* :thumbup:

Hab sogar die GTA Vice City CD-Box im Regal stehen :WOW:

Was auch nicht schlecht war: "Hey Fernando..."


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Jan. 2016)

*Bolt Thrower *- The fourth crusade :rock:


----------



## Schweizer (5 Jan. 2016)

(wiedermal)

Queens Of The Stone Age
You Can't Quit Me Baby


----------



## Devilfish (5 Jan. 2016)

*Taylor Swift - Fearless* Platinum Edition

Wie sie in ihren Liedern Geschichten erzählt ist der Hammer. Darauf sollte sie sich in Zukunft wieder besinnen.


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Jan. 2016)

Devilfish schrieb:


> *Taylor Swift - Fearless* Platinum Edition
> 
> Wie sie in ihren Liedern Geschichten erzählt ist der Hammer. Darauf sollte sie sich in Zukunft wieder besinnen.



Ja das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Death Row (6 Jan. 2016)

*Styx - Mr. Roboto*


----------



## Toolman (6 Jan. 2016)

*Tom Petty* - _Running Down A Dream_


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Jan. 2016)

Neues vom Hassias


----------



## Toolman (9 Jan. 2016)

*Living Colour *- _Cult Of Personality_


----------



## Death Row (9 Jan. 2016)

*Boney M. - Diamonds (40th Anniversary Edition)*

Aktuell: I See A Boat On A River :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Jan. 2016)

*Jenix* - Picture

Schon ewig nicht mehr gehört, dabei ist es so toll 

Auch Live ein Hit :thumbup:

*Jenix* - Picture (Live)


----------



## Death Row (9 Jan. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Jenix* - Picture
> 
> Schon ewig nicht mehr gehört, dabei ist es so toll
> 
> ...



Wusste gar nicht, dass du die kennst. Habe zwei Alben von denen


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Jan. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass du die kennst. Habe zwei Alben von denen



Gute Musik und hübsche Sängerin weiß der Harry zu schätzen 

Es gibt zwei Alben? Hab nur eins 

Und weils so schön ist:

*Jenix* - Castle in the air (Live)

Mein Lieblingslied von denen


----------



## Death Row (9 Jan. 2016)

"Circles" kam ja noch raus
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51x-hhmpwrL.jpg


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Jan. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> "Circles" kam ja noch raus



Ja gerade entdeckt 
Ist das gut? Richtung "Kill the silence"?


----------



## Death Row (9 Jan. 2016)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Quebec86 (9 Jan. 2016)

The Birthday Massacre _Show And Tell_ LIVE HD :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Jan. 2016)

*Omnium Gatherum* - _Skyline_


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Jan. 2016)

Quebec86 schrieb:


> The Birthday Massacre _Show And Tell_ LIVE HD :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:



Wo bekommt man das in HD?

*Tenacious D* - The Metal

Noone can destroy the Metal :rock:


----------



## Schweizer (10 Jan. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man das in HD?



obs HD is, sei dahingestellt,
aber das inet spuckt das aus:

​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Jan. 2016)

hny by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## Death Row (11 Jan. 2016)

*David Bowie - As The World Falls Down *


----------



## MetalFan (12 Jan. 2016)

H8Night Universe Radio's Mixlr by H8Night Universe Radio broad...


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Jan. 2016)

*Motörhead* - Brotherhood of man


----------



## Death Row (12 Jan. 2016)

David Bowie - Blackstar (Album)


----------



## Toolman (13 Jan. 2016)

*Danzig* - _Mother_


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Jan. 2016)

*Goblin* - _Suspiria_ ( Soundtrack )


----------



## Death Row (14 Jan. 2016)

*Styx - Boat on the river*


----------



## beachkini (16 Jan. 2016)




----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Jan. 2016)

*Beyond the Black* - Lost in Forever
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfg1yyA56wU
*Serenity *- Follow Me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPMgeq0ueOA
*Serenity* - Iniquity
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSxoNrjt7Us


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2016)

*Godsmack* - _Straight Out Of Line_


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2016)

*Radio Bob* livestream

aktuell

*Empty Trash* - _Garden Of The Growing Hearts_


----------



## Death Row (16 Jan. 2016)

*John Williams - Rey Suite*

Ohh Daisy <3


----------



## Toolman (17 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Jan. 2016)

*David Bowie* - Space Oddity


----------



## Flaming Sword (18 Jan. 2016)

*Piero Umiliani* - _Svezia e Inferno Paradiso_ ( Soundtrack )


----------



## Toolman (20 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2016)

*Delain* - Neue Single "Suckerpunch"


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Jan. 2016)

WDR 5 - Leonardo Wissenschaftsmagazin: Kopfrechnen - noch nötig oder nicht?


----------



## RoadDog (21 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (21 Jan. 2016)

*The Eagles* - Hotel California

*RIP Glenn*


----------



## MetalFan (21 Jan. 2016)

Slayer - Exile | #mood

​


----------



## Death Row (22 Jan. 2016)

*Ottawan - Hands up*


----------



## Quebec86 (22 Jan. 2016)

_Heart Barracuda _(1977) :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Jan. 2016)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Radio Bob* livestream



Sehr geil :thumbup:

Vor allem Samstags immer sehr zu empfehlen 

*Linkin Park* - Guilty all the same


----------



## imaplaya (25 Jan. 2016)

Ich höre nur das einzig Wahre: Schlager. Im Moment läuft der Holzmichel^^


----------



## MetalFan (27 Jan. 2016)

thx by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## RoadDog (28 Jan. 2016)

*Carly Rae Jepsen - Emotion* (CD)


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Jan. 2016)

*Radio 21 - Livestream*

Sehr sehr geiler Radiosender. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der auf Rock`n Pop der 70er bis heute steht. :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Jan. 2016)

*Richard Wagner* - _Götterdämmerung - Siegfrieds Trauermarsch_


----------



## RoadDog (30 Jan. 2016)




----------



## RoadDog (30 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (30 Jan. 2016)

Schönes Lied Road 

Und Carly ist auch nicht schlecht in der Hose und den Stiefeln :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Jan. 2016)

*Taylor Swift* - Wildest dreams

Schönes Lied aber wieder so ein unnötiges Video


----------



## Toolman (3 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Feb. 2016)

*Serenity - Codex Atalanticus*

*Delain - Suckerpunch*
http://sendvid.com/g91n1tif


----------



## Toolman (5 Feb. 2016)

Ich weiß zwar grad nicht wie das in meine Playlist geraten ist, aber egal... 

*Taylor Swift* - _Shake It Off_


----------



## MetalFan (5 Feb. 2016)

Toolman schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar grad nicht wie das in meine Playlist geraten ist, aber egal...
> 
> *Taylor Swift* - _Shake It Off_



 Da könnte mich nicht passieren! rofl3


----------



## Toolman (5 Feb. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Da könnte mich nicht passieren! rofl3



Verstehe, du hast sie also mit Absicht in deiner Playlist


----------



## MetalFan (5 Feb. 2016)

Toolman schrieb:


> Verstehe, du hast sie also mit Absicht in deiner Playlist



Mich deucht, du verstehst mich absichtlich miss!


----------



## Schweizer (5 Feb. 2016)

Deftones - My Own Summer

​


----------



## RoadDog (6 Feb. 2016)

die neue CD von Rachel Platten


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Feb. 2016)

*Tonight Alive* - Breaking & Entering

Eine sehr hübsche Sängerin :drip:

Und die Musik ist auch nicht schlecht 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Feb. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> die neue CD von Rachel Platten



Gerade mal abgecheckt, kein Wunder dass du die hörst, 2te Taylor Swift


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Feb. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Gerade mal abgecheckt, kein Wunder dass du die hörst, 2te Taylor Swift



Muss ich gleich mal reinhören


----------



## RoadDog (7 Feb. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Gerade mal abgecheckt, kein Wunder dass du die hörst, 2te Taylor Swift



Hehe  aus deinen Kommentar schließe ich das dir die Musik auch nicht gefällt und Harry mit Sicherheit auch nicht.


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Feb. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Hehe  aus deinen Kommentar schließe ich das dir die Musik auch nicht gefällt und Harry mit Sicherheit auch nicht.



Naja der "Fight Song" ist nicht schlecht 

Meine Favoritin wird sie aber wohl nicht


----------



## Schweizer (8 Feb. 2016)

Melissa Auf der Maur - Real A Lie
(2004)

​


----------



## Death Row (9 Feb. 2016)

*Halestorm - Mayhem *

https://youtu.be/SrVMzDw7ncs


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Feb. 2016)

*Wisdom* - _Ravens' Night_


----------



## leonecapone (12 Feb. 2016)

Schweizer mundart


----------



## Death Row (13 Feb. 2016)

*Femme Schmidt - Surround Me With Your Love*

Hallöchen


----------



## hoggler (13 Feb. 2016)

immerzu Stille


----------



## lokkolokko (14 Feb. 2016)

Dies Jahr fast nur Elektronic gehört..


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Feb. 2016)

Zur Vorbereitung aufs (metallische) Wochenende

*God Dethroned* - Under the Sign of the Cross


----------



## Devilfish (15 Feb. 2016)

Hab ich gerade mal entdeckt...
*Against the Current* - Gravity

Und das Gute: die sind im März in Deutschland auf Tour


----------



## MetalFan (16 Feb. 2016)

lck by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Feb. 2016)

*Delain* - Lunar Prelude EP


----------



## Death Row (19 Feb. 2016)

*Cosby - As fast as you can (Norway Acoustic Session)*

https://youtu.be/1oRWEmW1Dig

Hallöchen


----------



## Toolman (22 Feb. 2016)

*The Pretty Reckless* - _Going To Hell_


----------



## userforusing (22 Feb. 2016)

Skillet - _Hero_


----------



## MetalFan (26 Feb. 2016)

#mood

Metallica - Just A Bullet Away

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Feb. 2016)

*Babymetal - KARATE*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Feb. 2016)

Devilfish schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade mal entdeckt...
> *Against the Current* - Gravity
> 
> Und das Gute: die sind im März in Deutschland auf Tour



Das neue Paramore hab mir auch gerade das neue Album vorbestellt und höre die beiden Single auskopplungen


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Feb. 2016)

*Slayer* - Bloodline :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toolman (1 März 2016)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (6 März 2016)

*Linkin Park* - Guilty all the same


----------



## Toolman (9 März 2016)

*Huey Lewis & The News* - _The Heart Of Rock & Roll_


----------



## MetalFan (10 März 2016)

Gestern Abend entdeckt...
Slasher - Willkommen in meiner Mediathek!
Schneller Thrash Metal aus Brasilien! :rock:


​


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 März 2016)

*Mammoth Mammoth* - _Mammoth Bloody Mammoth_


----------



## Harry1982 (11 März 2016)

*Against the Current* - Gravity

Wer hat mir bloß den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt


----------



## Toolman (12 März 2016)

*Danko Jones feat. Cristina Scabbia* - _Wild Woman_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 März 2016)

*Against The Current - Running With The Wild Things​*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcvuYNhfj-c​
*Against The Current - Outsiders​*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OPanfUeTWQ​


----------



## Toolman (12 März 2016)

​


----------



## beachkini (18 März 2016)

:WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (19 März 2016)

Oh Taylor #tbs 

Bestes Lied und bester Auftritt: Just a girl and her guitar


----------



## MetalFan (21 März 2016)

DevilDriver - Daybreak
Erste Single vom kommenden Album! :rock:

​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 März 2016)

*The Corrs* - SWR 1 Kopfhörer Live Konzert in Stuttgart 2016


----------



## dianelized20 (22 März 2016)

*Amon Amarth* - Jomsviking :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (23 März 2016)

:rock: :rock: :rock:

Slasher - Final Day

​


----------



## Death Row (24 März 2016)

*Against The Current - Running With The Wild Things*

https://youtu.be/bcvuYNhfj-c


----------



## RoadDog (24 März 2016)




----------



## Devilfish (25 März 2016)

Neuer Song :WOW:
*Against the Current - Wasteland*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya-SzODPFVc


----------



## MetalFan (25 März 2016)

Pünktlich zum Release Date engel09: Amon Amarth - Jomsviking (Album 2016) :rock:


----------



## RoadDog (25 März 2016)

klasse Auftritt und Eyes Wide Open ist ein richtiger Ohrwurm ​


----------



## Harry1982 (25 März 2016)

*Carrie Underwood* - Just a dream

Oh Carrie


----------



## Toolman (26 März 2016)

*Alter Bridge* - _Peace Is Broken_


----------



## dianelized20 (26 März 2016)




----------



## dianelized20 (26 März 2016)

Haha, die Jungs sind geil


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

Does anyone listening to Twenty One Pilots, Halsey or Melanie Martinez? Completely love them! You should give a try! They are starting to be pretty famous all around the world.


----------



## dianelized20 (28 März 2016)

1.





2. Was für eine süße Stimme


----------



## MetalFan (28 März 2016)

'Life's a bitch, life's a whore! Nothing less, nothing more!'

Iced Earth - My Own Savior [Alive in Athens]

​


----------



## pectoris (28 März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DzKjuYh5ZM

"animals as leaders" ...für mich die geilste "band on earth" ! :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (31 März 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


>



Geiler Smiley  :thumbup:

BTW:

*Eagles* - Lyin` eyes

*RIP* Glenn


----------



## Flaming Sword (31 März 2016)

*Mortillery* - _Radiation Sickness_


----------



## MetalFan (1 Apr. 2016)

Kansas - Dust in the wind (live 2009)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Apr. 2016)

Jetzt auch bei Spotify:

*Die drei ???* - und der Superpapagei :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Apr. 2016)

*Eric Clapton* - Wonderfull tonight

In der spezial mega Megan Version :drip:

​


----------



## Tight66955 (3 Apr. 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (4 Apr. 2016)

Holy crap. Dat ass... :drip: :drip: :drip:​


----------



## MetalFan (5 Apr. 2016)

afd by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## MetalFan (5 Apr. 2016)

Lost Years - Venom (Album 2016) :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Apr. 2016)

Zur Vorbereitung auf heute Abend

*Prong* - 'Rude Awakening' Album :rock:


----------



## Schweizer (8 Apr. 2016)

Prong "X - No Absolutes" Album (2016)


 ​
thx @dianelized, hatte die nicht mehr aufm Radar. :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (9 Apr. 2016)




----------



## Claudia (9 Apr. 2016)

dArtagnan Seit an Seit


----------



## Toolman (9 Apr. 2016)

*Killswitch Engage* - _The End Of Heartache_


----------



## Toolman (9 Apr. 2016)

*Stone Sour* - _Hell & Consequences :rock:_


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Apr. 2016)

*Saga* - Worlds Apart

35 Jahre auf dem Buckel, haut mich immer noch vom Hocker :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (10 Apr. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Saga* - Worlds Apart
> 
> 35 Jahre auf dem Buckel, haut mich immer noch vom Hocker :thumbup:



gute Wahl :thumbup:

die jungen Schnösel von heute werden sagen "Saga wer?"


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Apr. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> die jungen Schnösel von heute werden sagen "Saga wer?"



Die jungen Schnösel??? Wie alt bist du denn???

*BTW*: Saga wer?


----------



## Toolman (12 Apr. 2016)

*Steel Panther* - _Tomorrow Night :rock:_


----------



## Toolman (15 Apr. 2016)

*Don Omar feat. Busta Rhymes, Reek da Villian & J-Doe* - _How We Roll (Fast Five Remix)_


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Apr. 2016)

*The Elder Scrolls* - _Online Soundtrack_


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Apr. 2016)

In 14 Tagen die Hardcore Legende zum allerersten Mal in Europa, also noch mal Katalog durchhören

*Dag Nasty*


----------



## Toolman (17 Apr. 2016)

Erste Single aus dem neuen Album :WOW: :rock:

​


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Apr. 2016)

*Def Leppard & Taylor Swift* - Hysteria

Hach Taylor...


----------



## Toolman (19 Apr. 2016)

​


----------



## RoadDog (20 Apr. 2016)

​


----------



## Death Row (22 Apr. 2016)

*The Equals - Baby come back*


----------



## Death Row (22 Apr. 2016)

*Sweet - Ballroom Blitz*


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Apr. 2016)

Was gibt es Besseres zum Abwasch 

*Ramones* - It's Alive :rock:


----------



## Toolman (23 Apr. 2016)

*Pantera* - _Where You Come From_


----------



## MetalFan (23 Apr. 2016)

*Rod Stewart - Some Guys Have All The Luck*

​


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

JLO - A.K.A ! Immer noch saugeil die Frau!


----------



## Death Row (24 Apr. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Rod Stewart - Some Guys Have All The Luck*​



Soundtrack meines Lebens


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Arbeitsbedingt viele Charts aber Zuhause gerne mal Nirvana etc.


----------



## Toolman (26 Apr. 2016)

*Limp Bizkit* - _Gold Cobra_


----------



## Death Row (28 Apr. 2016)

*Rihanna - Anti (Limited Deluxe Edition)*

Im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen Alben sind - bis auf "Work" - keiner der Songs für die Tanzfläche gedacht, aber sie gehen dennoch ins Ohr. Ein Album, das man auch in einer Chill-Out-Lounge von einem Club laufen lassen kann. Rihanna geht hier in eine völlig andere Richtung und darauf sollte man sich einlassen


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Apr. 2016)

*Realms of Odoric*


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2016)

*Valley of the Sun* - Volume Rock

Neues Album, Stoner Rock vom Feinsten, alle Fans von Kyuss können mal ein Ohr riskieren


----------



## Claudia (30 Apr. 2016)

AnnenMayKantereit - Pocahontas


----------



## Toolman (30 Apr. 2016)

*The Rolling Stones *- _Gimme Shelter_


----------



## Toolman (7 Mai 2016)

*Airbourne* - _Blonde, Bad & Beautiful_


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Mai 2016)

Weils so schön war gleich nochmal diverse Titel:

*Böhse Onkelz* - Symphonien & Sonaten :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Mai 2016)

*The Warriors* [ 1979 ] ( Soundtrack )


----------



## DerStrolch (10 Mai 2016)

Ich höre alles bis auf Volksmusik und Schlager.


----------



## dante_23 (10 Mai 2016)

*rihanna* - kiss it better


----------



## Devilfish (11 Mai 2016)

*Against the Current - Young & Relentless*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6fYUb-rWrk

Noch so ein Ohrwurm und auch passend zum Sommer find ich.


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Mai 2016)

Devilfish schrieb:


> *Against the Current - Young & Relentless*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6fYUb-rWrk



Nicht schlecht. Aber im Video fehlt ein wenig die Chrissy


----------



## MetalFan (11 Mai 2016)

*DevilDriver - My Night Sky*

​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Mai 2016)

DevilDriver - Trust No One (Deluxe Editon) | Album 2016


----------



## Death Row (13 Mai 2016)

*Kungs vs Cookin’ on 3 Burners - This Girl*


----------



## Toolman (14 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Death Row (19 Mai 2016)

*Stardust - Music sounds better with you*

Klassiker :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Mai 2016)

*Katatonia* - The Fall of Hearts

Neues Album


----------



## hoshi21 (19 Mai 2016)

gerade heute zugelegt: metal church - XI


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Mai 2016)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Voodoo Child Live, Woodstock 1969 - Video Dailymotion Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child Live, Woodstock 1969
The Who - Woodstock-See me feel me The Who - See Me, Feel Me (Woodstock 1969) | VK


----------



## fake123456 (20 Mai 2016)

Ich höre eig. nur das was aktuell im Radio kommt


----------



## beachkini (24 Mai 2016)




----------



## beachkini (24 Mai 2016)




----------



## dianelized20 (24 Mai 2016)

fake123456 schrieb:


> Ich höre eig. nur das was aktuell im Radio kommt



Mein Beileid


----------



## Claudia (24 Mai 2016)

*Stereoact feat. Kerstin Ott* - Die immer lacht


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 Mai 2016)

*The Legendary Tiger Man* - _Naked Blues_


----------



## Toolman (25 Mai 2016)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival* - _Fortunate Son_


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Mai 2016)

*Bloody Hammers* - _The Reaper Comes_


----------



## Bailey91 (26 Mai 2016)

Ich höre viel techno


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Mai 2016)

*Linkin Park* - Live @ O2 World Berlin 2014


----------



## RoadDog (31 Mai 2016)

*The Corrs at the o2 Arena London Jan 23 2016 White Light tour*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKjkUPzui7A 
Judy Henske - Wade in the Water


----------



## RoadDog (1 Juni 2016)




----------



## Toolman (3 Juni 2016)

*Volbeat* - _Black Rose (feat. Danko Jones)_


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Juni 2016)

*Volbeat* - Neues Album "Seal the deal..."


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSOvHdAcdHA
Marlene Dietrich - Wenn die beste Freundin


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Juni 2016)

*Kid Rock* - Bawitdaba

"My name is KID ROCK..." :rock:


----------



## Death Row (11 Juni 2016)

*Udo Lindenberg - Schwerer als die Zeit (Deluxe Version)*

"Durch die schweren Zeiten" .....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Juni 2016)

Chvrches - Warning Call - was eine tolle Band

https://youtu.be/fB4gjiMVKFI


----------



## Flaming Sword (18 Juni 2016)

*Hekate* - _Ten Years of Endurance_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juni 2016)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z3gkq_gWL4


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juni 2016)

*Social Distortion* - White Light White Heat White Trash

für mich eines der besten Rockalben aller Zeiten :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juni 2016)

"Die Blaue Stunde" - Serdar Somuncu demnächst auf radioeins | radioeins

hhh by H8Night Universe Radio broadcast live on Mixlr.


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 Juni 2016)

*Bloody Hammers* - _Bloodletting On The Kiss_


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Juni 2016)

*In Extremo* - Quid pro quo - Neues Album


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2016)

*Delta Goodrem* - 'Wings of the Wild'

Neues Album :cupidgirl:


----------



## Devilfish (3 Juli 2016)

Demi Lovato - Body Say


​


----------



## beachkini (5 Juli 2016)

The Eagles, Glenn Frey


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Juli 2016)

Ich konnte noch 2 der letzten 20 Tickets für Konzert Ende Juli in Osnabrück ergattern, also erst mal was auf die Lauscher:

*Exodus* - Album 'Blood in Blood Out' :rock:


----------



## leonecapone (7 Juli 2016)

Was mir spass macht


----------



## Toolman (8 Juli 2016)

*Queen* - _We Will Rock You :rock:_


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Juli 2016)

*Fergie* - M.I.L.F $

Oh man kopf99

Aber das ist doch was für unseren Tool


----------



## Toolman (10 Juli 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch was für unseren Tool



Wie kommst du denn darauf??


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Juli 2016)

Toolman schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf??



Sind das nicht lauter VS-Models??


----------



## Toolman (10 Juli 2016)

Nö, nur 2, aber netter Versuch 


*Die Fantastischen Vier* - _Die da!?!_


----------



## axam (13 Juli 2016)

Das einzige Lied, bei dem die von den Fans gesungene Version tausendmal geiler klingt als die Originalversion


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Linkinpark, Placebo, Evanescene, aber auch mal Led Zeppelin!


----------



## Quebec86 (15 Juli 2016)

_Chrissy Steele _- Love Don't Last Forever :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (16 Juli 2016)

*Alle Farben - Please Tell Rosie* :WOW:


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Keule - Bierchen


----------



## axam (16 Juli 2016)

_Bitte keine 18+ Videos hier posten. Selbst wenn es von Youtube ist_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juli 2016)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=51T_BPm6W1w 
Silverchair - Freak (Live @ MuchMusic)


----------



## Death Row (18 Juli 2016)

*Udo Lindenberg - Das Leben*


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Juli 2016)

Im November Special Tour zum 10jährigen Albumjubiläum, schon mal seelisch drauf vorbereiten 

*Amorphis* - 'Eclipse' :rock:


----------



## Death Row (23 Juli 2016)

*Linda Hesse - Sonnenkind (Album)*


----------



## RoadDog (23 Juli 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (24 Juli 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Teamwork* S01E03



Ich glaub du bist hier im falschen Fred  

*Linkin Park* - Guilty all the same


----------



## axam (30 Juli 2016)




----------



## Toolman (5 Aug. 2016)

*Killswitch Engage* - _The End of Heartache_


----------



## axam (5 Aug. 2016)




----------



## Toolman (7 Aug. 2016)

*Airbourne* - _Hellfire_


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Aug. 2016)

Schon mal vorab ein wenig die Rübe schütteln, morgen wirds noch etwas mehr 

*Carcass* - Heartwork :rock:


----------



## datenklauer (12 Aug. 2016)

Release The Long Ships Glaciers


----------



## MetalFan (15 Aug. 2016)

Metal Allegiance - Fallen Heroes EP 2016


----------



## MetalFan (18 Aug. 2016)

> The first video from Metallica's upcoming album "Hardwired...To Self-Destruct" available everywhere on November 18.



Metallica - Hardwired :freude: :rock:

​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Aug. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Metallica - Hardwired :freude: :rock:​



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Lulu (22 Aug. 2016)

Helene Fischer -Atemlos


----------



## Death Row (22 Aug. 2016)

*Soolo - Sieben Milliarden*


----------



## Claudia (22 Aug. 2016)

Faun - Midgard


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Aug. 2016)

Claudia schrieb:


> Faun - Midgard



mach ich dann auch mal


----------



## datenklauer (23 Aug. 2016)

cataya - sombre sommeil


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Aug. 2016)

*Delain* - neues Album "*Moonbathers*" :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Aug. 2016)

*Van de Forst* - Lucky


----------



## gluecki (30 Aug. 2016)

R&B und Indy


----------



## Toolman (30 Aug. 2016)

neues Album kommt in vier Wochen :WOW:

​


----------



## Death Row (31 Aug. 2016)

*Stranger Things, Vol.1*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Sep. 2016)

*Van de Forst* - Lucky (Live und unplugged)

Der Wahnsinn :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Sep. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Van de Forst* - Lucky (Live und unplugged)
> 
> Der Wahnsinn :WOW:



Schaun wer mal heute Abend 

*Sophie Ellis-Bextor* - neues Album "Familia"


----------



## MetalFan (2 Sep. 2016)

TESTAMENT - Brotherhood of the Snake

​


----------



## Death Row (5 Sep. 2016)

*Rag'N'Bone Man - Lay My Body Down *


----------



## Death Row (12 Sep. 2016)

*Chris Norman - Midnight Lady*

Ich bin total nicht melancholisch veranlagt, wenn ich das Lied höre. Überhaupt nicht. Nie.


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Sep. 2016)

One Two Three Four

*Ramones* - 40 Anniversary Deluxe Edition :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Sep. 2016)

*Taylor Swift* - Crazier

Ach Taylor... da warste noch süß love2


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Sep. 2016)

*Bolt Thrower *- 'Those Once Loyal' Album





Gut, dass ich sie noch ein paar mal live gesehen habe :rock:


----------



## LuigiHallodri (17 Sep. 2016)

MØ - Kamikaze


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7O8e7fnis8


----------



## Death Row (17 Sep. 2016)

*Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence*


----------



## Devilfish (18 Sep. 2016)

*Carly Rae Jepsen* - E-MO-TION (Side B)


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (22 Sep. 2016)

Danke für die Tipps geben


----------



## Eldafinde (24 Sep. 2016)

David Garrett - Explosive :klasse:


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Sep. 2016)

*Insomnium* - Winter's Gate

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, Album des Jahres :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Sep. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Insomnium* - Winter's Gate
> 
> Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, Album des Jahres :WOW:



Dachte das wäre Lucky???  

BTW:

*Van de Forst* - Twenty one


----------



## MetalFan (26 Sep. 2016)

Metallica - Moth Into Flame :rock: :freude:

​


----------



## Toolman (26 Sep. 2016)

*Airbourne* - _It's Never Too Loud For Me_ :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Sep. 2016)

Heute vor 30 Jahren erschienen (Mann bin ich alt  ), erst mal auf den Plattenteller schmeißen


----------



## Flaming Sword (29 Sep. 2016)

Huhu, das war die erste LP, die ich mir von *Iron Maiden* gönnte.


----------



## Devilfish (30 Sep. 2016)

*Skylar Grey* - Natural Causes



​


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Okt. 2016)

*Suicidal Tendencies* - World Gone Mad

Gefällt mir wesentlich besser als das letzte Album, wieder auf aufsteigendem Ast  :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Okt. 2016)

*SWR3* - Spielt verrückt

Schon den ganzen Tag. So geil


----------



## tappt (4 Okt. 2016)

Hi, ich bin eher ein Metal Fan. Vor allem die Deutschen Thrashmetal Bands (Kreator, Destruction usw.) haben es mir angetan.


----------



## Toolman (6 Okt. 2016)

*Drowning Pool* - _All Over Me_


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Okt. 2016)

*Carly Rae Jepsen* - Your Type (Acoustic)

Nicht schlecht die Carly


----------



## Flaming Sword (9 Okt. 2016)

*Arkona*- _Pod Mechami_


----------



## Toolman (10 Okt. 2016)

*Dropkick Murphys* - _Walk Away_


----------



## drsouchan (16 Okt. 2016)

Nicky Romero


----------



## frontlinea (16 Okt. 2016)

Motörhead - The Best Of


----------



## Claudia (17 Okt. 2016)

Imany - Don't Be So Shy


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (23 Okt. 2016)

Danke für die Tipps und ehrliche Meinungen zu


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Okt. 2016)

*Lorenz Büffel* - Johnny Däpp

Grandioses Lied 

Ohrwurm seit gestern Nacht


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2016)

Herbst macht einen wieder ganz melancholisch 

*Vivaldi* - Die vier Jahreszeiten


----------



## Toolman (26 Okt. 2016)

*Korn feat. Skrillex* - _Get Up!_


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Okt. 2016)

*Tristania* - Beyond the Veil

Für mich das beste Gothic Metal Album ever, passt perfekt zum Herbstwetter


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Okt. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Tristania* - Beyond the Veil
> 
> Für mich das beste Gothic Metal Album ever, passt perfekt zum Herbstwetter



Zumindest ist es eindeutig das beste Album von Tristania, weil auch *Morten Veland* noch vorhanden war. Den Zug konnte er bei den ersten Alben von *Sirenia* noch in Schwung halten. Dann war zwischenzeitlich mehr Flaute und jetzt scheint es wieder besser geworden zu sein.

*Mortillery*- _Shapeshifter_


----------



## MetalFan (28 Okt. 2016)

Testament - Brotherhood of the Snake (Album)


----------



## MetalFan (1 Nov. 2016)

Metallica - Atlas, Rise! :rock:

​


----------



## MetalFan (3 Nov. 2016)

Wenn das Instrumental-Intro erstmal vorbei ist geht es dermaßen nach vorn! :rock: Eines ihrer brutalsten Stücke! :rock:

Exodus - The Ballad Of Leonard And Charles

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (4 Nov. 2016)

*Skálmöld* - _Vanaheimur_


----------



## Devilfish (4 Nov. 2016)

Neues Album von *The Pretty Reckless - Who You Selling For*

Hier als Beispiel *Back To The River*. Ist für mich eins der besten Lieder auf dem Album.
​


----------



## Claudia (4 Nov. 2016)

das neue Faun Album *Mitgard*


----------



## pectoris (4 Nov. 2016)

:knie:

https://youtu.be/DGjxJ078fl0?list=LLCX-2TJHldcFJIAfxGUknPw&t=208


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Nov. 2016)

*Linkin Park* - Ballad Medley

Kann nicht verstehen warum sie "Leave out all the rest" nicht mal komplett so aufnehmen. 
Find es der Wahnsinn so als ruhige Version love2


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Nov. 2016)

Flaming Sword schrieb:


> Zumindest ist es eindeutig das beste Album von Tristania, weil auch *Morten Veland* noch vorhanden war. Den Zug konnte er bei den ersten Alben von *Sirenia* noch in Schwung halten. Dann war zwischenzeitlich mehr Flaute und jetzt scheint es wieder besser geworden zu sein.
> ]



*Sirenia* - Dim Days Of Dolor

Da ist nix besser  Werd wohl kein 2tes Sixes von Morten mehr bekommen, Sängerin klingt ganz nett, aber Songs nicht mehr als Durchschnitt, schade


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Nov. 2016)

*Van de Forst* - Lucky (Live and unplugged)

Einfach so schön. Tolles Lied, tolle Stimme und tolle Frau


----------



## Toolman (15 Nov. 2016)

Schon fast ein Klassiker


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Nov. 2016)

*The Common Linnets* - Beide Alben

Heute Abend endlich mal wieder Ilse live, ist ja auch schon wieder 3 Monate her  Erstes Deutsches Konzert, bin gespannt


----------



## MetalFan (16 Nov. 2016)

Brand new stuff! :rock:

*Metallica - Dream No More*

​


----------



## MetalFan (19 Nov. 2016)

Metallica - Hardwired...To Self-Destruct (Album) :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Nov. 2016)

*Robbi Robb* - In time

Schönes Lied


----------



## Devilfish (20 Nov. 2016)

*Bon Jovi* - This House Is Not For Sale (neues Album)


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Nov. 2016)

*Van de Forst* - The Radio (Support Bonnie Tyler)

Krasses Pferd. Setzt die sich einfach mit der Gitarre hin und singt und spielt live vor einer riesen Zuschauermenge. Respekt Vanessa  :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Nov. 2016)




----------



## dianelized20 (25 Nov. 2016)

Zum Runterkommen vorm WE bei Spotify 

*Best of Klassik* - Die 50 größten Werke der klassischen Musik


----------



## Death Row (25 Nov. 2016)

*John Williams - The Jedi Steps and Finale*


----------



## aezakmigta (26 Nov. 2016)

Im moment viel Französisch

Booba- DRK


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Nov. 2016)

_Soundtrack_ zu *Battlefield 1*


----------



## Devilfish (27 Nov. 2016)

Sounds of the Season: The *Taylor Swift* Holiday Collection



​


----------



## Claudia (27 Nov. 2016)

den guten alten Ostrock auf Youtube


----------



## Ordell Robbie (2 Dez. 2016)

*Gang Starr - Mass Appeal *


----------



## beachkini (2 Dez. 2016)

richtig drauf  :WOW: bestee


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Iron Maiden


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Nirvana und Pink


----------



## Toolman (8 Dez. 2016)

*Halestorm* - _Love Bites (So Do I)_


----------



## Flaming Sword (12 Dez. 2016)

*Xandria* - _We Are Murderers_


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Dez. 2016)

*Eilera* - Face Your Demons

Ganze 9 Jahre hat sie für das 2te Album gebraucht. Hab nicht geglaubt, dass das überhaupt noch erscheint 
Fusion war und ist für mich immer noch ein geniales Album, und der Nachfolger ist zum Glück auch gelungen. Mischung aus Rock, Folk und Gothic mit der tollen Stimme von Eilera, mal was anderes als immer die gleichen Gothic-Bands mit ihren Trällerelsen  

Album Trailer


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Dez. 2016)

*B.o.B ft. Hayley Williams - Airplanes*

#Lieblingslied


----------



## RoadDog (16 Dez. 2016)




----------



## Devilfish (16 Dez. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld - Starving* (acoustic)
Das passt viel besser zu dem Lied als dieses DJ-Gedöns im Refrain in der Studio-Version

​


----------



## Toolman (18 Dez. 2016)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Dez. 2016)

*Till Lindemann ft' Apocalyptica - Helden*

*RIP David*


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Dez. 2016)

*RAMMSTEIN* - Live in Berlin auf der Waldbühne 2016

MEGA :thumbup:

Einfach die Beste Liveband :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2016)

*Sicario Official Soundtrack*


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Dez. 2016)

*2CELLOS* - With Or Without You (Live)

Sehr geil die Jungs :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2016)

Bisschen auf Weihnachten einstellen

Rock Antenne Heavy Metal 

Gerade läuft *Amon Amarth* - Raise Your Horns :rock:


----------



## Toolman (23 Dez. 2016)

Dito

aber mit "richtiger" Weihnachtsmusik:
*
Radio Bob Christmas Rock* stream 

gerade: *AC/DC *- _Mistress for Christmas_


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2016)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Radio Bob Christmas Rock* stream
> 
> gerade: *AC/DC *- _Mistress for Christmas_



Radio BOB ist immer gut :thumbup:

Kann da auch Radio21 empfehlen. Noch rock- und 80er-lastig


----------



## a1784 (23 Dez. 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNg25SNbpZo:freude:


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2016)

*Jenix* - Sailor

Weihnachtsgeschenk von Jenix an ihre Fans :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (31 Dez. 2016)

*Miracle Of Sound* - _Sovngarde Song_


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Jan. 2017)

*Radio21*

Die größten Unplugged Songs aller Zeiten :WOW:


----------



## Devilfish (6 Jan. 2017)

Halestorm - Empire State of Mind (Live Room) ... brutal, wie sie das rüber bringt.

Und die neue EP _Reanimate 3.0: The Covers_


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Jan. 2017)

*Paramore* - Last hope

Hayley


----------



## Toolman (14 Jan. 2017)

*Volbeat* - _Thanks_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Jan. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7RknLL4WkU Portishead - Small 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNWm1sN-Tms Portishead - Over

Beth Gibbons, meine Lieblingssängerin.


----------



## Toolman (21 Jan. 2017)

*Motörhead *- _The Game_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Jan. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGVZOLV9SPo Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield


----------



## Toolman (22 Jan. 2017)

*Airbourne* - _Live It Up_


----------



## sherp (26 Jan. 2017)

Rammstein Benzin


----------



## MetalFan (27 Jan. 2017)

*Kreator* - Gods of Violence Album :rock:


----------



## Toolman (27 Jan. 2017)

*Mötley Crüe *- _Kickstart My Heart_


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Jan. 2017)

*Andreas Gabalier* - MTV unplugged 2016

Nicht schlecht der kleine Österreicher


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Jan. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-oJt_5JvV4 Pink Floyd - Sheep


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Feb. 2017)

*Andreas Gabalier* - Amoi seg ma uns wieder


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Feb. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZpqSOzCK2M Extremoduro 'Jesucristo García' in Plastic TVE 1990 HQ (Subs. English)


----------



## Toolman (3 Feb. 2017)

*Halestorm* - _It's Not You_


----------



## Devilfish (4 Feb. 2017)

*Foo Fighters* - Wasting Light


----------



## Toolman (6 Feb. 2017)

*Stone Sour* - _Creeping Death_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Feb. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=inhExqvtztE Queen - Get Down, Make Love (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Feb. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyd6OLyhPJo Queen - Spread Your Wings (Official Video)


----------



## Toolman (18 Feb. 2017)

*Shinedown* - _Enemies_


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Feb. 2017)

Heino oder Heinje


----------



## Ordell Robbie (19 Feb. 2017)

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_OfngfMmIQ*


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Feb. 2017)

*Andreas Gabalier* - Hulapalu

Stimmung am frühen Morgen


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Feb. 2017)

Aus dem neuen Album:

*Edenbridge* - _Shiantara_

Das Album _The Great Momentum_ ist einfach typisch für *Edenbridge*.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Feb. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMP40yjFi00 A fuego - Extremoduro (Yo, minoría absoluta, 2002)


----------



## Devilfish (22 Feb. 2017)

One OK Rock feat. Avril Lavigne - Listen


----------



## isa (25 Feb. 2017)

*Twenty One Pilots *


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Feb. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKG7hGFAXrY Danzig - Killer wolf


----------



## Devilfish (7 März 2017)

Querbeet durch die Jahre 2004 und 2005.
Avril Lavigne - Under My Skin
Black Eyed Peas - Monkey Business
Kelly Clarkson - Breakaway
Paramore - All We Know Is Falling
Coldplay - X&Y
Foo Fighters - In Your Honor
Und noch paar einzelne Lieder von diversen Leuten und Bands.

Kaum zu glauben, dass das alles schon so alt ist


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 März 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkSb94zqZnE Moon Child / Pharoah Sanders


----------



## Zappaz (9 März 2017)

So ziemlich alles. Kommt auf den Tag und die Stimmung drauf an. 
Momentan eher Rockiges aus den 70ern (Thin Lizzy, Bad Company etc.)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 März 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNj-mo70MqU Wenn die Sonja russisch tanzt / Georg Grüber & Orchester, Gesang: Hans Horsten
www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3CIhGXnntM Rolling Stones Monkey Man 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUND7ECz-4U Boney M - Felicidad


----------



## Death Row (17 März 2017)

*The Sweet - Fox On The Run*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 März 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUn0LA8Duuc Liebe ohne Leiden - Udo Jürgens
www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4WTn4QBp38 Dat du min Leevsten büst - Ein plattdeutsches Volkslied


----------



## Death Row (20 März 2017)

*Fatboy Slim - Right Here Right Now*


----------



## Devilfish (24 März 2017)

*Chvrches - Afterglow*

Zurücklehnen, Augen zu und schweben. Nur nicht, wenn man es im Auto hört


----------



## Toolman (25 März 2017)

*Steel Panther* - _Anything Goes_


----------



## MetalFan (26 März 2017)

Endlich mal wieder etwas Neues! 

*Noumena - Metsän viha*

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 März 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn-8TO8O_oo Peter, Paul and Mary ~ Leaving on a Jet Plane (1969)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIpfWORQWhU A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran (So Far Away)


----------



## dianelized20 (28 März 2017)

Frühjahrsputz 2.0 mit *Iron Maiden* - Somewhere in Time


----------



## Death Row (28 März 2017)

*Marteria - Aliens feat. Teutilla*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Apr. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGoIz_bmadQ Nina Hagen - New York


----------



## Devilfish (1 Apr. 2017)

Bei dem schönen Wetter... *Avril Lavigne - Runaway*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2017)

Nächste Woche mal wieder Knüppelabend 

*Vader* - The Empire :rock:


----------



## Toolman (2 Apr. 2017)

*Airbourne* - _Breakin' Outta Hell_


----------



## Kianna (2 Apr. 2017)

ISSUES ~ Julia Michaels​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Apr. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1DmwzPpZqs Janis Joplin - Summertime Live in Amsterdam


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Apr. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPGvhdPPBNE Culture Club-Time(Clock of the heart)Lyrics Video


----------



## Devilfish (7 Apr. 2017)

*Alessia Cara* - Know It All (album)


​


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 Apr. 2017)

*Unleash The Archers* -
_Cleanse The Bloodlines_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Apr. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOZKz_sPM6U Nirvana - Where did you sleep last night - Unplugged in New York


----------



## Toolman (15 Apr. 2017)

*Deftones* - Swerve City


----------



## Toolman (17 Apr. 2017)

*Evanescence* - _What You Want_


----------



## Death Row (18 Apr. 2017)

*Mixed Emotions - Just For You*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnXAWTZyWEc


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Apr. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RPqY3CurSQ T.Rex "20th Century Boy"


----------



## Flaming Sword (21 Apr. 2017)

*Crystal Viper* - _When The Sun Goes Down_


----------



## Toolman (22 Apr. 2017)

*Metallica* - _Am I Savage?_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Apr. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX7YX531q5E Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons - Stay


----------



## eripsaaspire (24 Apr. 2017)

The Rolling Stones - Let it bleed


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Apr. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0nlygb1Qfw Iggy Pop - The Passenger
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuBU3pzy7is Iggy Pop-Lust for life-Lust for life


----------



## Devilfish (27 Apr. 2017)

Selena Gomez - Kill Em With Kindness Acoustic giveheart


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Apr. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOZuxwVk7TU Britney Spears - Toxic (Official Video)


----------



## Toolman (28 Apr. 2017)

:rock:

​


----------



## sector7g (28 Apr. 2017)

https://youtu.be/fhHcDg4_rOU

.. hmm. forgot and can't figure out how to embed and get a vid working... yeah.. I'm a tool alright... but from a UAT angle that should raise some flags.. but hey.. god built the world in 17 days and went bowling.. who am I to dance ?

TOGA ! TOGA ! TOGA !


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Mai 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=01FURROfHZk Silly Love Songs 1976 Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Toolman (4 Mai 2017)

*Halestorm* - _Rock Show_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Mai 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A65jcs09ig Joachim Deutschland - Marie


----------



## MetalFan (6 Mai 2017)

Slayer - War Zone 

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Mai 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGZqDzb__bw Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Mai 2017)

*Neil Young - Old man*


----------



## Death Row (10 Mai 2017)

*Mixed Emotions - You Want Love (Maria, Maria)*


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Mai 2017)

Einstimmung aufs Konzert am WE:

*Dream Theater *- Images and Words


----------



## Devilfish (15 Mai 2017)

Zur Feier des (gestrigen) Tages...
*Avril Lavigne - Complicated*

#15yearswithAvril​


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Mai 2017)

*Miley Cyrus - Malibu*

Miley endlich wieder in Topform 

Der Song ist so lala


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Mai 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNjFm7CoE84 Kim Wilde - Chequered Love (1981) HQ 0815007
www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFHEKCPfOXs Love Blonde- Kim Wilde


----------



## Udes21 (16 Mai 2017)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Mai 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlPS16NeBO0 King africa - Bomba


----------



## Toolman (20 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Death Row (24 Mai 2017)

*George Harrison - My Sweet Lord *


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Mai 2017)

*Fritz & Paul Kalkbrenner - Sky and Sand (Original Mix)*

Sehr entspanntes Lied


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 Mai 2017)

*UNLEASH THE ARCHERS* - _The Matriarch_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Mai 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBsuVSw2cC4 Helene Fischer - Wunder dich nicht
www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lMaaZFR-e4 Hot Dogs - Die alten Rittersleut


----------



## pectoris (26 Mai 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aKIpMl3Xh8


----------



## pectoris (26 Mai 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYM_dT-LD1E *Every Time I Die - Ebolarama*


----------



## pectoris (26 Mai 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gau6SL-Xt0 *Every Time I Die - "Map Change"*


----------



## Toolman (26 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## fashion90 (27 Mai 2017)

*Warpaint - Heads UP* album <3 <3 <3
Song - *NEW Song*


----------



## Flosa (31 Mai 2017)

eigentlich nur Punk


----------



## fashion90 (31 Mai 2017)

Claptone - *Puppet Theatre* feat. Peter Bjorn and John


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Mai 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=u09_pfV5Zdk Karel Gott - Einmal um die ganze Welt


----------



## fashion90 (31 Mai 2017)

*Skillet - Famous*


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Juni 2017)

*HARFONIE - Crystal*

Schönes Lied 

Hübsche Mädels mit tollen Stimmen. Reden aber eine komische Sprache


----------



## fashion90 (4 Juni 2017)

*T*he Veronicas - *T*he Only High


----------



## Devilfish (5 Juni 2017)

Ariana Grande - Piano


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Juni 2017)

*Burning Witches* - _Burning Witches_


----------



## fashion90 (6 Juni 2017)

*4 Non Blondes - What's Up* *<3*


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Juni 2017)

*Böhse Onkelz - Live in Dortmund II* :rock: :rock: :rock:

Endlich wieder Onkelz :knie: :freude:


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Juni 2017)

*JBO - Meister der Musik*

Immer wieder genial


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Juni 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpndwlKDGPA Howlin' Wolf - Streamline Woman


----------



## Flaming Sword (18 Juni 2017)

*Manegarm* - _Odin Owns Ye All_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juni 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJmWTSJ2qk Junkie (Demo Version) w/lyrics


----------



## Toolman (24 Juni 2017)

*Nickelback* - _Feed The Machine_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juni 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGYv8gOBip4 Metric - Combat Baby (with lyrics)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eF4gfKXMeY Alexandra - Ich liebe dich (Ja lublu tebja) 1967


----------



## Toolman (1 Juli 2017)

*Stone Sour* - _Knievel Has Landed_


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Juli 2017)

die Flöhe husten


----------



## Death Row (2 Juli 2017)

*Die Toten Hosen - Unter Den Wolken*


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Juli 2017)

*Falco* - Jeanny


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Juli 2017)

*Yusuf Islam* - Father and son :good:


----------



## Death Row (4 Juli 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Yusuf Islam* - Father and son :good:



Guardians Of The Galaxy 2


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Juli 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> Guardians Of The Galaxy 2



Komisches Lied


----------



## pofgo (4 Juli 2017)

papa roach crooked teeth


----------



## hirnknall (5 Juli 2017)

Brody Dalle

https://www.youtube.com/embed/XE2051n3O-I


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Juli 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiZyqrDN6Vc Eddie Cochran - Summertime Blues - Rock'n'Roll Legends - R'n'R + lyrics


----------



## Devilfish (5 Juli 2017)

Brad Paisley feat. Demi Lovato - Without A Fight


----------



## Death Row (6 Juli 2017)

*Johnny Cash - Hurt*


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Juli 2017)

Linkin Park - In The End | Ten Second Songs 20 Style Cover 

Geil gemacht :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (7 Juli 2017)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son *


----------



## hoshi21 (7 Juli 2017)

die neue live-cd von blind guardian. schade nur, dass sie immer verschiedene konzerte zu einem album zusammenschneiden.


----------



## Death Row (9 Juli 2017)

*Marteria - Roswell (Album)*


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2017)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - Best Of *


----------



## Jools (14 Juli 2017)

Meistens Korn, System of a Down und sowas halt^^


----------



## hirnknall (15 Juli 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkv2zpxve10


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Juli 2017)

aus der aktuellen Folge 'Fear The Walking Dead'


----------



## Toolman (21 Juli 2017)

*Volbeat *- _Hallelujah Goat_


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Juli 2017)

*Exit Eden* - _Impossible_


----------



## Death Row (22 Juli 2017)

*SXTN - Leben Am Limit (Album)*


----------



## Toolman (23 Juli 2017)

*Mötley Crüe* - _Too Young To Fall In Love_


----------



## frontlinea (29 Juli 2017)

NEUROSIS - Through Silver In Blood


----------



## Devilfish (29 Juli 2017)

Postmodern Jukebox feat. Haley Reinhart - Creep


----------



## Death Row (4 Aug. 2017)

*Death Grips - Ex Military [Explicit] (Album)*


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Aug. 2017)

*Ed Sheeran* - Galway Girl

Saoirse Ronan love2 

Komischer Name, hübsche Frau


----------



## Death Row (5 Aug. 2017)

*Jethro Tull - Benefit (Album)*


----------



## Death Row (6 Aug. 2017)

*Forndom - Dauðra Dura (Album)*


----------



## Death Row (8 Aug. 2017)

*Stone Sour - Stone Sour [Explicit] (Album)*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Aug. 2017)

Ihr Gesang ist nach wie vor:WOW:
Meine Favoriten des ersten Albums www.youtube.com/watch?v=YursQT9BJ2c

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ryp0Vl1Hxo Crosby, Stills & Nash - Wooden Ships
www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMJug2iz3NA CSN - Crosby, Stills, Nash - Suite: Judy Blue Eyes
www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcOHzW2e3jU - CROSBY STILLS NASH & YOUNG- MARAKESH EXPRESS
Klingt ein bisschen wie Simon & Garfunkel
www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DUqplxIcNk CROSBY, STILLS & NASH /// 9. Long Time Gone - (Crosby, Stills & Nash) - (1969)

Nur geile Lieder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBmeOgBdBzg


----------



## Death Row (10 Aug. 2017)

*Skylar Grey - Don't Look Down [Explicit] (Album)*


----------



## Death Row (16 Aug. 2017)

*Frida Gold - Alina (Album)*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Aug. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjwZ5clmqlU Billy Roberts - Hey Joe (original version)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCZNFPaz1iw The Leaves-Hey Joe
www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVFGwJ7S2EQ The Byrds - Hey Joe (1966)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3QO5TCS-hI - Willy Deville - «Hey Joe» 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Fe1kR-xvw Tim Rose - Hey Joe (You shot your woman down) 1967
www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3JsuWz4xWc Jimi Hendrix Experience - Hey Joe Live


----------



## Death Row (17 Aug. 2017)

*Frank Sinatra - My Way*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egY8rUpxqcE


Mir ist da was ins Auge gefallen.....


----------



## Pellegrino (18 Aug. 2017)

Danny Brown, Mountain Goats, Ty Segall, Melvins, Migos, Spoon, Japandroids, Vince Staples, Kendrick Lamar, The Fall, Spacemen 3, The Wedding Present, Broken Social Scene, Dr. Octagon, Sonic Youth, Prince, Boards of Canada, Carcass, Iron Maiden, The Clash, Buzzcocks, Father John Misty, Iggy and The Stooges, Juana Molina, Ramones, Gang of Four, Ghostface Killah, Fugazi, Minutemen, My Bloddy Valentine, Devo, Pere Ubu, Neil Young, New Pornographers, The Wrens, Yo La Tengo, Aphex Twin, Future, Jay-Z, OutKast, Led Zeppelin, Bob Dylan, Misfits, Danzig, PJ Harvey, Queens of the Stone Age, Nicolas Jaar, Young Thug, Solange, Roxy Music, Bryan Ferry, Brian Eno, Nirvana,Television, Spiritualized, Wu-Tang Clan, X-Ray Spex, Raincoats, The Slits, Public Image Ltd., Lee Perry, Elvis Costello, Run the Jewels, Pusha T, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Sex Pistols, Magazine, Joy Division, Royal Trux, Jon Spencer Blues Xplosion, Firehose, Black Flag, Prefab Sprout, Sleater-Kinney, Titus Andronicus, Dinosaur jr., Built to Spill, Can, Kraftwerk, Black Sabbath, Motorhead, Cosmic Psychos, The Cramps, Suicide, LCD Soundsystem, Talking Heads, Hop Along, Fela Kuti, Miles Davis, Ornette Coleman, Felt, The Orb, The Delgados, Residents, Rolling Stones, James Brown, Al Green, Beach Boys, The Kinks, early Van Halen, Napalm Death, Nine Inch Nails, Pixies, Breeders, EPMD, Public Enemy, Run DMC, Notorious BIG, Mobb Deep, Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, The Time, John Coltrane, Hole, New Order, Pet Shop Boys, The Pop Group, Primal Scream, Nick Cave, The Birthday Party, Tad, Massive Attack, Tricky, AR Kane, The Faces, Comsat Angels, Captain Beefheart, Marvin Gaye, D'Angelo, Velvet Underground, John Cale, Lou Reed, Afghan Whigs, The Associates, Sparks, Sly and the Family Stone, Judas Priest, Julian Cope, Belle & Sebastian, Big Black, Au Pairs, L7, Babes In Toyland, Mudhoney, WIRE, Bad Brains, Henry Rollins, Shellac, Volcano Suns, AR Kane, The Faces, Comsat Angels, Captain Beefheart, Marvin Gaye, D'Angelo, Velvet Underground, John Cale, Lou Reed, Afghan Whigs, The Associates, Sparks, Sly and the Family Stone, Judas Priest, Julian Cope, Belle & Sebastian, Big Black, Jesus Lizard, Don Caballero, Superchunk, Jawbreaker, Neurosis, Cloud Nothings, Helmet, Motorpsycho, Cheap Trick, Slint, Husker Du, Sugar, Bongwater, Boss Hog, Boredoms, Boo Radleys, Super Furry Animals, Pavement, ELO, WEEN usw.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Aug. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjfhsLuOEWI Hot Tuna - Hesitation Blues - 1970
www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0NJILq4cTU Jimi Hendrix - Midnight Lightning ("This One’s For You" - rare outtake from 1969)


----------



## Devilfish (22 Aug. 2017)

Zur Feier des Tages...
*Taylor Swift* - The 1989 World Tour Live


----------



## Claudia (22 Aug. 2017)

Die Toten Hosen - Laune der Natur


----------



## Toolman (23 Aug. 2017)

*Golden Earring* - _Radar Love (Extended)_


----------



## op-tim-ist (24 Aug. 2017)

DeSchoWieder - Easy Rider


----------



## Death Row (25 Aug. 2017)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Aug. 2017)

*Fountains of Wayne - Stacy's Mom*

Ahhh wie geil happy09 happy010

Kann Mann doch voll nachvollzehen


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Aug. 2017)

*The Corrs - Breathless*

Ich nehm die mit der Geige... Ok und die Sängerin... Und dann noch die am Schlagzeug... :drip:


----------



## Toolman (28 Aug. 2017)

*Guns 'n' Roses* - _Sweet Child O' Mine_


----------



## Death Row (28 Aug. 2017)

*Rod Stewart feat. DNCE - Da Ya Think I'm Sexy*

:WOW:


----------



## minor11 (5 Sep. 2017)

Miles Davis - Porgy and Bess


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Sep. 2017)

*Die Apokalyptischen Reiter* - Der rote Reiter (Neues Album)


----------



## Toolman (7 Sep. 2017)

*Stone Sour* - _The Pessimist_


----------



## hirnknall (7 Sep. 2017)

Adele - Hello wink2


----------



## MetalFan (8 Sep. 2017)

*Arch Enemy* - Will To Power (Album 2017) :rock:


----------



## Toolman (8 Sep. 2017)

*Anthrax* - _I'm Alive_


----------



## hirnknall (9 Sep. 2017)

Für mich der Song des letzten Jahrhunderts, RIP Lemmy


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2017)

*Threshold* - Legends of the Shires (Neues Album der Progmetal-Könige)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Sep. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6z4eyjr6so I'm on My Way - Mahalia Jackson
www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2JnDKvuNzw The Byrds "You Ain't Goin' Nowhere"


----------



## axam (16 Sep. 2017)

Muss hier mal ein bisschen Werbung für meinen Remix machen :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2017)

Die 80er, zu geil


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2017)

Noch ein Kracher


----------



## Death Row (17 Sep. 2017)

*Paramore - 26*

love3love3love3love3love3love3love3love3love3love3sabber6


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Sep. 2017)

*Alestorm* - _Drink_


----------



## Death Row (19 Sep. 2017)

*Tegan and Sara - The Con (Album)*

(Weil Mausi demnächst einen Song davon covern wird)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Sep. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFCePEPdaU4 The Isley Brothers - Shout


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2017)

OK, 80er, aber immer noch gut


----------



## Toolman (22 Sep. 2017)

Sie leben noch :WOW:


​


----------



## hirnknall (23 Sep. 2017)

Beschde


----------



## hirnknall (23 Sep. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (23 Sep. 2017)

Toolman schrieb:


> ​



Auch irgendwie gut, aber da wäre:



irgendwie besser


----------



## hirnknall (28 Sep. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (28 Sep. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (28 Sep. 2017)

Aus gegebenen Anlass mal eine etwas softere Mucke


----------



## hirnknall (29 Sep. 2017)




----------



## Devilfish (29 Sep. 2017)

*Miley Cyrus* - Younger Now


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Alles von Vicky Leandros!!!


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Sep. 2017)

*Ramin Djawadi* - _Game of Thrones_ ( Season 7 )


----------



## hoshi21 (30 Sep. 2017)

COF

https://youtu.be/DNRIaeg6EyY


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2017)

*Fergie - Tension*


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2017)

*Till Lindemann ft' Apocalyptica - Helden*

So geil


----------



## hirnknall (2 Okt. 2017)




----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2017)

R.I.P Tom 


​


----------



## hanswurst87 (4 Okt. 2017)

Avril Lavigne - Complicated (Jesse Bloch & Jesse James Booty)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-ptzvFVxoQ

Megageiles Bootleg


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Okt. 2017)

*SWR1 - Top 1000 Hitparade* :WOW:


----------



## hirnknall (6 Okt. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (6 Okt. 2017)




----------



## Death Row (6 Okt. 2017)

*Hollywood Undead - Whatever It Takes*


----------



## hirnknall (6 Okt. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (6 Okt. 2017)

Und noch was zum Abdampfen


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Okt. 2017)

*Threshold* - Legends of the Shires

Wird mit jedem Anhören geiler, für mich das Album des Jahres :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Okt. 2017)

*Angel Nation* - _Burn The Witch_


----------



## Chemie (8 Okt. 2017)

Derzeit laufen bei mir wieder ein paar Rammstein Klassiker hoch und runter. Es hat mich mal wieder gepackt.


----------



## Franzlee (10 Okt. 2017)

Infected rain  die süße Lena singt für mich


----------



## Franzlee (10 Okt. 2017)

Architects - a match made in heaven


----------



## Franzlee (10 Okt. 2017)

Freiwild Rivalen und Rebellen die neue single


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Okt. 2017)

*Metalite* - _Afterlife_


----------



## hirnknall (12 Okt. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (12 Okt. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (13 Okt. 2017)




----------



## Harry1982 (13 Okt. 2017)

*Linkin Park - One more light* (Lyric video created by a fan)

Schön gemacht :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (17 Okt. 2017)




----------



## Claudia (19 Okt. 2017)

Die Toten Hosen - Wannsee


----------



## hirnknall (21 Okt. 2017)




----------



## dianelized20 (21 Okt. 2017)

Bester Spermbirds Song ever:thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2017)

*Kadavar* - Rough Times (neues Album)

nach dem leicht schwächeren letzten Output, ist dies Album wieder richtig gut geworden, läuft in Dauerrotation :rock:


----------



## hirnknall (25 Okt. 2017)




----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2017)

Noch so ein Klassiker, guter Musikgeschmack


----------



## hirnknall (25 Okt. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (26 Okt. 2017)




----------



## Tittelelli (26 Okt. 2017)

Heinjte MAMA


----------



## hirnknall (26 Okt. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (27 Okt. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (27 Okt. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (28 Okt. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (31 Okt. 2017)




----------



## MetalFan (2 Nov. 2017)

*Metallica - Spit Out the Bone LIVE* :rock:

​


----------



## hirnknall (3 Nov. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (4 Nov. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (4 Nov. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (6 Nov. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (7 Nov. 2017)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Nov. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXOczGa5pqc Jimi Hendrix - Midnight Lightning
www.youtube.com/watch?v=n327ncoU_ZU Johnny Kidd & The Pirates - Shakin' All Over


----------



## Toolman (7 Nov. 2017)

*Anthrax* - _Fight 'Em 'Til You Can't_


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2017)

:rock:


​


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Nov. 2017)

*The Corrs* - Jupiter Calling

Neues Album, Vinyl kommt morgen


----------



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2017)

^^Das kommt gut! :rock:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Nov. 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-E-ffXl2Uk John Brown's Body - The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge


----------



## hirnknall (24 Nov. 2017)

Tosin Abasi :WOW:


----------



## hirnknall (24 Nov. 2017)




----------



## Death Row (24 Nov. 2017)

*Mellowbag & Freundeskreis ft. Gentleman - Tabula Rasa *


----------



## hirnknall (25 Nov. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (25 Nov. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (25 Nov. 2017)




----------



## Toolman (25 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Nov. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfYAw3fgaXQ WAGNER-Tannhauser Venusberg METROPOLITAN OPERA
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOQlG8YRxEQ Richard Wagner_ Lohengrin, Vorspiel zum 3. Akt


----------



## hirnknall (1 Dez. 2017)

:WOW:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Dez. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4Ja3g2DIYk Metric - Dead Disco
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R2f8fkoOu0 Metric - White Gold
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz3yl8ZLkTI Metric - Combat Baby


----------



## hirnknall (2 Dez. 2017)




----------



## Zeh (3 Dez. 2017)

Die Toten Hosen - Liebeslied

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiDGrh1hHvo


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (4 Dez. 2017)

ACDC über Spotify


----------



## hirnknall (7 Dez. 2017)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Dez. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9G0-4TWwew The Crew Cuts - Sh Boom Sh Boom


----------



## Toolman (9 Dez. 2017)

*Beyond The Black* - _Written In Blood_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Dez. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a6lAwbE1J4 Midnight Special-Steve Miller Band "Fly Like An Eagle"
www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZXH4MxIZ_c Anna Ternheim_ Lovers dream.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzcv5TJkJBA Fifteen Men (Bottle of Rum) - Original Version


----------



## hirnknall (16 Dez. 2017)




----------



## Death Row (16 Dez. 2017)

*Helene Fischer - The Power Of Love *


----------



## Davenport (17 Dez. 2017)

Trance,House


----------



## Death Row (17 Dez. 2017)

*Ofenbach vs. Nick Waterhouse - Katchi*


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Dez. 2017)

J.B.O. - Die ersten beiden Alben zur Vorbereitung auf Samstag


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Dez. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaYE6wiJc8k Finjan - Beit Rothschild Singers & Band / 1967 / Effi Netzer
www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqqpkQzQPns Georgia on my mind - Django Reinhardt


----------



## hirnknall (22 Dez. 2017)




----------



## Harry1982 (22 Dez. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> J.B.O. - Die ersten beiden Alben zur Vorbereitung auf Samstag



Die Verteidiger des wahren Blödsinns sind natürlich immer gut 

Schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an mit:

*J.B.O.* - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Dez. 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=K61sXcJW8Io Nana Mouskouri - Ich schau den weißen Wolken nach 1962
www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMbglXvNQGE Marlene Dietrich - Ich bin die fesche Lola
www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8QCwxB9HmQ Ich Tanze Mit Dir In Den Himmel Hinein Lilian Harvey und Willy Fritsch 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=aniAdDbMfUQ Rita Paul - Spiel mir eine alte Melodie
www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eF4gfKXMeY Alexandra - Ich liebe dich (Ja lublu tebja) 1967


----------



## hirnknall (28 Dez. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (31 Dez. 2017)

New Year Rising oder so


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Jan. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wziex8J4ers 2005 - Jérôme Le Banner Entrance : Carl Orff - Carmina Burana
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf9IMoVrMPc K1 Beast - Alexey Ignashov
www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-pKtc9_7dg Outside - To Forgive, But﻿ Not Forget


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Jan. 2018)

Wemm man ein Lied sucht, mit dem man Menschen in den Wahnsinn treiben kann:www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qN72LEQnaU The Hampsterdance Song


www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyrKr4RexJM Held The Hand- Daniel Johnston


----------



## hirnknall (8 Jan. 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Jan. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTZ4IYPy_cE Cream - I'm So Glad (Farewell Concert - Extended Edition) (11 of 11)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3jutwDfUdo Muddy Waters - Baby Please Don't Go - ''Live''
www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_l6A7krjrQ Muddy Waters - Hoochie Coochie Man (Live)


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Jan. 2018)

*Heidevolk* - _A Wolf In My Heart_


----------



## Toolman (10 Jan. 2018)

*Airbourne* - _Get Back Up_


----------



## Toolman (11 Jan. 2018)

*Nickelback* - _Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting)_ :rock:


----------



## RoadDog (12 Jan. 2018)

Camila Cabello's erstes Solo Album :thumbup:



​


----------



## MetalFan (16 Jan. 2018)

*Order to Ruin - Dating Lucifer* :rock:

​


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2018)

*Taylor Swift* - _Gorgeous_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Jan. 2018)

Johannes Brahms - Ungarischer Tanz: Nr.5 & 7
www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCkj7STDyqI 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=577Ky1QpHhI


----------



## hirnknall (17 Jan. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (18 Jan. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (18 Jan. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (18 Jan. 2018)




----------



## dianelized20 (18 Jan. 2018)

Vivaldi Metal Project - The Extended Sessions


----------



## Toolman (23 Jan. 2018)

*Motörhead* - _Line In The Sand_


----------



## hirnknall (23 Jan. 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Jan. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=faAOrf07lHY The Cure - Grinding Halt
www.youtube.com/watch?v=51fBCt9SYt8 Die Ärzte - Kopfhaut


----------



## Death Row (24 Jan. 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ON2kBhkpos&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Toolman (27 Jan. 2018)

*Metallica* - _frantic_


----------



## hirnknall (28 Jan. 2018)

Sarah Longfield dance2


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Jan. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxDW1SPOBwc Immenhof - So ein Pony das kann alles 
Ja? Was denn, außer rennen und blöd kucken?
www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjfhsLuOEWI Hot Tuna - Hesitation Blues - 1970


----------



## MetalFan (1 Feb. 2018)

*Machine Head - Catharsis* (Album) :rock:


----------



## hirnknall (3 Feb. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (3 Feb. 2018)




----------



## dianelized20 (5 Feb. 2018)

*Long Distance Calling* - Boundless

Neues Album :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Feb. 2018)

*Auri* - _Night 13_


----------



## Toolman (6 Feb. 2018)

*Sevendust* - _Denial_


----------



## hirnknall (9 Feb. 2018)




----------



## Flaming Sword (9 Feb. 2018)

Aus dem neuen Album _Beloved Antichrist_: 

*Therion* - _Night Reborn_






...wurde auch mal wieder Zeit!


----------



## flaix1991 (10 Feb. 2018)

die neusten Pop Songs mit Musikern wie Ariana Grande & Camila Cabello


----------



## Death Row (10 Feb. 2018)

*Vengaboys - We like to party (The Vengabus)*


----------



## hirnknall (13 Feb. 2018)




----------



## Devilfish (17 Feb. 2018)

*Ashley Tisdale* - Music Sessions: Volume 1 EP



​


----------



## hirnknall (17 Feb. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (17 Feb. 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Feb. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWY5r3xgH6c Georg Ringsgwandl *Jedermann*, 1990


----------



## hirnknall (25 Feb. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (25 Feb. 2018)




----------



## Toolman (25 Feb. 2018)

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Feb. 2018)

*Therion* - _Bring Her Home_


----------



## hirnknall (1 März 2018)

Gut möglich, dass ich dieses Video schon mal gepostet hab, egal


----------



## Death Row (2 März 2018)

*Eddie Grant - Electric Avenue*

Eben bei den Simpsons gehört :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (2 März 2018)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Eddie Grant - Electric Avenue*



Damit kann sogar ich was anfangen.


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 März 2018)

*AURI*- _The Space Between_


----------



## zed666 (7 März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxQt84fk354

Grey von Kölsch


----------



## MetalFan (13 März 2018)

*Judas Priest - Firepower* (Album 2018)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGrhBfGxDNs Katja Ebstein - Es müssen keine Rosen sein
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5khCWnJT5U Udo Jürgens, Jenny - Liebe ohne Leiden (Show & Co. mit Carlo 04.10.1984)


----------



## dianelized20 (16 März 2018)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Judas Priest - Firepower* (Album 2018)



Überraschend gut geworden :thumbup: :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 März 2018)

New single love2


----------



## hirnknall (26 März 2018)

Da es kein brauchbares Video von Accüsed gibt, hier ein brauchbares Cover 



Aber Accüsed musste man live erlebt haben, alles andere war eh Banane soso


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 März 2018)

*Heidevolk* - _A Wolf In My Heart_


----------



## hirnknall (31 März 2018)

Klar, früher waren coc besser, aber so ein bisschen Mainstream kommt doch auch ganz gut soso


----------



## Death Row (4 Apr. 2018)

*David Bowie - As The World Falls Down*


----------



## hirnknall (7 Apr. 2018)




----------



## Toolman (20 Apr. 2018)

*Metallica* - _All Nightmare Long_


----------



## hirnknall (21 Apr. 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Apr. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcdkwdfz0GA Bettina Wegner - Kinder (Sind so kleine Hände) (1978)


----------



## Toolman (26 Apr. 2018)

*Godsmack* - _When Legends Rise_ :rock:


----------



## hecki25 (29 Apr. 2018)

Mr. Irish Bastard - The Desire For Revenge


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

OK, back to the 80s 



Kommt vielleicht bisschen komisch, ist aber NYHC :good:


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Mai 2018)

*Midnattsol* - _The Aftermath_


----------



## sector7g (9 Mai 2018)

..damnnnn...cant get the vid-embed to work.. weiss ich mehr welche farbe an katen und kerzen man opfern muss um das ans laufen zu kriegen 

HATEBREED - Hollow ground
https://youtu.be/1Bm9QcGfiAQ

OLD BLOOD - Glowplug
https://youtu.be/LFyrcuqJJk8

PROXEEUS - Mechanical Menace
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcXh1wuBf7U&t=1770s


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Mai 2018)

sector7g schrieb:


> ..damnnnn...cant get the vid-embed to work.. weiss ich mehr welche farbe an katen und kerzen man opfern muss um das ans laufen zu kriegen



[ youtube ]Nummer hinterm Slash[ /youtube ] und Leerzeichen weglassen, kannste auch einfach meinen Thread zitieren, da sieht man das doch


----------



## hirnknall (11 Mai 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (11 Mai 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (11 Mai 2018)




----------



## MetalFan (11 Mai 2018)

*Lost Years - Pressure [EP]*

​


----------



## Toolman (11 Mai 2018)

​


----------



## Death Row (12 Mai 2018)

*Alice Cooper - Poison*


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Hans Zimmer: Batman Begins Soundrack


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Mai 2018)

*Amorphis* - New Album "Queen of Time"

Vinyl kommt Freitag


----------



## MetalFan (15 Mai 2018)

*DevilDriver - Country Heroes feat. Hank III*

​


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Mai 2018)

Schwarzbraun ist die Haselnuss


----------



## hirnknall (15 Mai 2018)

Möglicherweise ein Repost soso



Egal


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (18 Mai 2018)




----------



## Toolman (19 Mai 2018)

_*GTA Vice City Soundtrack - V-Rock Channel Radio*_
_aktuell:_
*Love Fist* - _Dangerous Bastard_


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Mai 2018)

Toolman schrieb:


> _*GTA Vice City Soundtrack - V-Rock Channel Radio*_
> _aktuell:_
> *Love Fist* - _Dangerous Bastard_



Sehr geil :thumbup:

Da bin ich noch stolzer Besitzer der Original CD-Box 

*Andreas Gabalier* - Verdammt lang her :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 Mai 2018)

*Arkona* - _Tseluya Zhizn'_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Mai 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7kvGqiJC4gErik Erik Satie - Gnossiennes 1-6
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPcnGrie__M Caprice #24 di Paganini by Jascha Heifetz


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Juni 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVpcWklC0v0 Meine Wiege stand im Westen 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGvzXBqIAdc Die toten Hosen - Das Mädchen aus Rottweil unplugged


----------



## Flaming Sword (4 Juni 2018)

*Epica* - _Crimson Bow and Arrow_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Juni 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=155beV323jE Danzig - Soul on fire live
www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgP7kfIwlE8 CREAM - Spoonful


----------



## Death Row (7 Juni 2018)

https://youtu.be/LDS8SeO6hyg

*Westworld Season 2 - Heart-Shaped Box - Ramin Djawadi (OFFICIAL)*


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Juni 2018)

Yeeeaaaaah!!!!

*Doro* - _All For Metal_


----------



## hirnknall (9 Juni 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (9 Juni 2018)




----------



## dianelized20 (9 Juni 2018)

Suicidal for Life :rock: sehe ich noch 2 mal live dieses Jahr


----------



## Death Row (11 Juni 2018)

*Mixed Emotions - You want love (Maria, Maria)*


----------



## hoshi21 (11 Juni 2018)

zum 20 jährigen: ayreon - into the electric castle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPKC6Lorg3k


----------



## Toolman (12 Juni 2018)

*Airbourne* - _Girls in Black_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Juni 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uWwvQKGjLI The Smashing Pumpkins - Ava Adore

Und zu gegebenem Anlass: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOAtz8xWM0w Russische Nationalhymne


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juni 2018)

Country goes :rock:

*DevilDriver - Ghost Riders In The Sky*

​


----------



## hirnknall (16 Juni 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (16 Juni 2018)

Moin Diane,

wo ist Suicidal unterwegs, wüsste ich auch gerne 



dianelized18 schrieb:


> Suicidal for Life :rock: sehe ich noch 2 mal live dieses Jahr



Ich bin offen für jeden Tip


----------



## Death Row (19 Juni 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Juni 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9YbICd43Mc O-Zone Dragostea din tei V
www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHcHFrFjLtY Numa Numa (Russian Version)


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Ich liebe PunkRock


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Juni 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSstFQKtrk8 Die Ärzte - Yoko Ono
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZwTeyw8c8g Die Ärzte - Himmelblau


----------



## hirnknall (30 Juni 2018)

duvel2 schrieb:


> Ich liebe PunkRock



Gute Einstellung :good:


----------



## hirnknall (30 Juni 2018)




----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Juni 2018)

Aus dem neuen Album "High As Hope":

*Florence + The Machine* - _Hunger_


----------



## Necron (2 Juli 2018)

Ich höre gerade Berliner Rundfunk 91.4 wink2


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Juli 2018)

duvel2 schrieb:


> Ich liebe PunkRock


www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv8DjMv5F1E Terrorgruppe - Die Gesellschaft ist Schuld, daß ich so bin
www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmQ34dgYXfg 03 Terrorgruppe - Die Neue Schüssel
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr5ZzN3w2Ao 02 Terrorgruppe - Abenteuer Bundeswehr


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Juli 2018)

*Doro* - _Lift Me Up_


----------



## hirnknall (6 Juli 2018)




----------



## MetalFan (9 Juli 2018)

*DevilDriver - Outlaws 'Til The End, Vol. 1* (Album 2018)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Juli 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ6b98vJuxU Deerhoof - Vivid Cheek Love song
www.youtube.com/watch?v=AruPQZWbJ3o Deerhoof - Milking


----------



## hirnknall (13 Juli 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (14 Juli 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (14 Juli 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juli 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=W35wtfcByIY Genesis - The Musical Box , Belgian TV - Six Hours Live
www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9boFzhUVG4 The Who - Young Man Blues, Isle of Wight 1970


----------



## hecki25 (19 Juli 2018)

Jethro Tull - 50 For 50


----------



## Death Row (20 Juli 2018)

*Kraftwerk - Die Mensch-Maschine (2009 Remastered) (Album)*


----------



## didi33 (20 Juli 2018)

Primordial - Exile amongst the Ruins


----------



## hecki25 (21 Juli 2018)

Mark Knopfler And Friends - Dire Straits And Hillbillies Farewell


----------



## Devilfish (24 Juli 2018)

​
´


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Juli 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kQlRQRGdfQ John Lee Hooker - Hobo blues
www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCoP7G2K7Hc Manu Chao - Bongo Bong [HQ]


----------



## hirnknall (28 Juli 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (29 Juli 2018)




----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2018)

Zur Vorbereitung für Samstag:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Aug. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTIP_FOdq24 Ray Charles - What'd I Say Pts. 1 & 2


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Aug. 2018)

Kid Rock - Roll On


----------



## runnigman (12 Aug. 2018)

Geht es hier echt um Musik?lach


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Aug. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcwPXUXw330 Portishead - Numbed in Moscow


----------



## frontlinea (18 Aug. 2018)

Mental Vortex der Schweizer CORONER.


----------



## hirnknall (18 Aug. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (19 Aug. 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Aug. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uWwvQKGjLI The Smashing Pumpkins - Ava Adore


----------



## hirnknall (31 Aug. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (2 Sep. 2018)




----------



## Slimy (2 Sep. 2018)

:drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:​


----------



## MetalFan (4 Sep. 2018)

*Parasite Inc. - Dead and Alive* (Album 2018) :rock:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Sep. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvVtsFzkhEM DER FALL BÖSE - ÜBER DER STADT


----------



## hirnknall (15 Sep. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (15 Sep. 2018)




----------



## MetalFan (18 Sep. 2018)

*Metal Allegiance - Volume II: Power Drunk Majesty* (Album 2018) :rock:


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Sep. 2018)

Heino, die schwarze Barbara


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Sep. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLflYsAzrlA Rabauken - Hey mein Freund


----------



## Devilfish (19 Sep. 2018)

Nur noch 2 Stunden :jumping:
Also schon mal einstimmen...

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Sep. 2018)

*Unleash The Archers* - _Ten Thousand Against One_


----------



## hirnknall (23 Sep. 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Sep. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzcv5TJkJBA Fifteen Men (Bottle of Rum) - Original Version


----------



## hirnknall (28 Sep. 2018)




----------



## MetalFan (29 Sep. 2018)

*Order to Ruin - Neo's Fear (Single)*

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Okt. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PrbCZktFFU Die Ärzte "Nichts in der Welt"
www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzsiSsCekyE Die Ärzte - Westerland (original)


----------



## Lamour (4 Okt. 2018)

​


----------



## husonaut (9 Okt. 2018)

Jon Bellion


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Okt. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1gzt4yU0T4 I Do The Rock - Tim Curry


----------



## hirnknall (14 Okt. 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Okt. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWw9hJjvWjE Die Toten Hosen - Unsterblich


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (21 Okt. 2018)




----------



## Harry1982 (27 Okt. 2018)

*Aerosmith* - Crazy

Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Okt. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuM1wAewyDw John Lee Hooker - It Serves Me Right To Suffer 1969
www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_vJBz2_LtE Santana - Hope You're Feeling Better


----------



## hirnknall (3 Nov. 2018)




----------



## Bender.66 (4 Nov. 2018)

Black Sabbath Paranoid dance2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkXHsK4AQPs


----------



## hirnknall (6 Nov. 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Nov. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbUriIfRhM Hora Medura - Lets dance, Israeli Folk Dances Vol.2


----------



## semprebri18 (9 Nov. 2018)

https://youtu.be/C1E_jb1LX-0


----------



## HighHopes (10 Nov. 2018)

Simple Kind Of Love by Alex G

-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPzsBI1Idhw


----------



## Claudia (17 Nov. 2018)

Dido - Hurricanes


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Nov. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVaO6tvQtGI Anna Ternheim - One To Blame (Live)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Nov. 2018)

Claudia schrieb:


> Dido - Hurricanes



Mal anhören. Die letzten Alben von ihr waren leider schwach!


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Nov. 2018)

*Corvus Corax* - _Sauf noch ein_


----------



## hirnknall (23 Nov. 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (24 Nov. 2018)




----------



## semprebri18 (25 Nov. 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCkIWLXS_K8

Larsito, Mandy Capristo - Dime Si es Amor


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Nov. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1f4SVqnbKg Wyclef Jean ft. The Rock, Melky & Sedek - It Doesn't Matter
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovhc7dEAjEs Phyllis Dillon - Perfidia - YouTube


----------



## Markus 19 (2 Dez. 2018)

Ich höre eigentlich alles außer Oper das geht für mich nicht


----------



## Markus 19 (4 Dez. 2018)

Ich höre eigentlich alles an Musik aber am liebsten hiphop und trance


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Dez. 2018)

Markus 19 schrieb:


> Ich höre eigentlich alles außer Oper das geht für mich nicht


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC6f8FbnVMQ Kirsten Flagstad - Brünnhilde's battle cry "Ho jo to ho !" (Die Walküre, Wagner)


----------



## hirnknall (8 Dez. 2018)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Dez. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quof-rnIhqc THE CURE 1980 - GRINDING HALT WITH LYRICS
www.youtube.com/watch?v=okiCApJeonQ The Cure - "10:15 Saturday Night"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Dez. 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6hQ9HSKlIE Tracy Chapman - "Give Me One Reason" (Official Music Video)


----------



## Toolman (8 Jan. 2019)

​


----------



## axdx (11 Jan. 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU_kAZ1pGBE - Kool & the Gang - Misled wink2


----------



## hirnknall (11 Jan. 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (11 Jan. 2019)




----------



## axdx (23 Jan. 2019)

I Want to Hear It From You
by Go West

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERMdT3_VZ9A


----------



## hirnknall (25 Jan. 2019)




----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Jan. 2019)

*Visions Of Atlantis* - _Words of War_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Jan. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLEboBA-Xzk jimi hendrix - sgt peppers lonely hearts club band


----------



## hirnknall (1 Feb. 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (3 Feb. 2019)




----------



## dianelized20 (3 Feb. 2019)

*Within Temptation* - Resist

Vinyl kommt morgen, man kann ja schon mal reinhören


----------



## hirnknall (5 Feb. 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Feb. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbqQL0J_Vr0 Cream - Sunshine of Your Love


----------



## Toolman (6 Feb. 2019)




----------



## o2o (8 Feb. 2019)

Ich höre fast alles was gut ist - manchmal sogar Mozart  

Deshalb einfacher ist zu sagen was ich nicht höre - Thrash Metal z.B. , Opera


----------



## hirnknall (8 Feb. 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Feb. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yemKVtI94n4 Wenn die Landsknecht trinken


----------



## hirnknall (1 März 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (2 März 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (2 März 2019)




----------



## Scoty (6 März 2019)

https://youtu.be/R2NE5pNMsTI


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 März 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDQPVXUegPs DAF - Der Räuber und der Prinz
www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAwh7bDxxD0 Sarah Connor - Keiner ist wie Du


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 März 2019)

Das neue Album von:

*Rotting Christ* - _The Heretics_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 März 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE_s7oSfXf4 Son House - Levee Camp Blues
www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdgrQoZHnNY Son House "Death Letter Blues"


----------



## frontlinea (15 März 2019)

Heavy Psych Sounds Records Sampler Vol. III


----------



## xtothez123 (21 März 2019)

Im Moment viel Chillstep und Future Bass Playlisten auf Spotify.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 März 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN0Lowo0HXQ You Just Don't Care ~ Santana
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebaMCW32UJY You just don't care - Santana Band
www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6iDZeRhFW8 Santana - Persuasion - 8/18/1970 - Tanglewood (Official)


----------



## abcdef10001 (22 März 2019)

helene fischer


----------



## hirnknall (23 März 2019)

Und hier nochmal mit besserem Ton aber ohne Bild soso


----------



## Scoty (27 März 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2NE5pNMsTI&list=PL6-91o7e_4dN_BJAY6U-Qw2B49OdT5bAp&index=26&t=0s


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 März 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq4bponfj2E Jethro Tull - Serenade To A Cuckoo
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHHEUyWJXhM Creedence Clearwater Revival - Sweet Hitch-Hiker


----------



## MetalFan (28 März 2019)

*Rammstein - Deutschland* Single

​


----------



## hirnknall (30 März 2019)




----------



## Harry1982 (30 März 2019)

*Rammstein* - Deutschland :rock: :rock: :rock: :knie:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Apr. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4QBhC1uCP4 Deep Purple Hush (Original Film Clip 1968)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorZcOzNcgE Deep Purple - Child In Time - 1970


----------



## Claudia (5 Apr. 2019)

​


----------



## hirnknall (7 Apr. 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Apr. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9f2BmlDB4w Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus (Live in Barcelona 2009)


----------



## hardcorekurby (11 Apr. 2019)

Hardstyle, Hardcore und Uptempo


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Apr. 2019)

*System of a Down* - Toxicity :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Apr. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiQIc7fG9pA gnash - i hate u, i love u ft. olivia o'brien 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL0igxq8stQ Gwyneth Jones - Die Walküre - Hojotoho !


----------



## Claudia (25 Apr. 2019)

P!nk - Hurts 2B Human das neue Album


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Apr. 2019)

*Rammstein* - Radio :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## hirnknall (27 Apr. 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Apr. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ruoe5184v0 When The Music's Over The Doors Live Pittsburgh City Arena


----------



## Toolman (30 Apr. 2019)

Neues *Danko Jones* Album _A Rock Supreme_


----------



## hirnknall (30 Apr. 2019)




----------



## MetalFan (3 Mai 2019)

*Amon Amarth - Berserker* [Album] :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Mai 2019)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Amon Amarth - Berserker* [Album] :rock:



Hör auch gerade rein, beim ersten Durchlauf etwas enttäuschend, oder was meinst du Metal?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Mai 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2UIrxSgCpA Humble Pie - I Don't Need No Doctor (1971 Live at The Fillmore)


----------



## Claudia (8 Mai 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (10 Mai 2019)




----------



## Harry1982 (11 Mai 2019)

*The Beach Boys* - Kokomo

Bissel Strandfeeling bei dem schlechten Wetter


----------



## Flaming Sword (12 Mai 2019)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *The Beach Boys* - Kokomo
> 
> Bissel Strandfeeling bei dem schlechten Wetter




Ja eh,; Regen, Regen und noch mehr...

*Supertramp* - _It's Raining Again_


----------



## MetalFan (18 Mai 2019)

dianelized19 schrieb:


> Hör auch gerade rein, beim ersten Durchlauf etwas enttäuschend, oder was meinst du Metal?



Abgesehen von 'Raven's Flight' hat es mich leider auch nach dem zweiten Mal hören nicht so gecatcht wie die Vorgänger.


----------



## MetalFan (18 Mai 2019)

*Rammtein - Deutschland* [Album]


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Mai 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqko9zTN6t4 Es war einmal ein treuer Husar - Harry Steier mit Quartett und Orchester
www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKtD_uF-aCc Harry Steier-Schön ist die Jugend


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Mai 2019)

*Slayer* - You against you :rock: :rock:


----------



## Death Row (26 Mai 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmbdY5FpRwA


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Mai 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS4xfHUR14I Shakin' All Over/Spoonful/Twist And Shout - The Who (Live at the Isle of Wight)


----------



## hirnknall (1 Juni 2019)

Der Hammer, Texas Ho und so, krass


----------



## zrrtter443 (2 Juni 2019)

Für mich muss es knallen oder trashen ....aber auch mal was ruhiges wie

Wolfheart - Zero Gravity https://youtu.be/eQX0zdCoAxE

aber am liebsten Metal und mehr..oder Industrial wie WERKSFRONT - Meine Stiefel

https://youtu.be/9G2l3zicrKY

Keep Metal alive....


----------



## isa (7 Juni 2019)

Actually, I listen to everything. Mainly Pop, Indie and Rock.
Listen to Zella Day and Grace. They're so good but hardly given the credit they deserve.


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Juni 2019)

*Metallica* - Turn the Page :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## hirnknall (8 Juni 2019)




----------



## Harry1982 (9 Juni 2019)

*Motörhead* - Heroes (David Bowie Cover)

Eindeutig meine neue Lieblingsversion von dem Lied :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Juni 2019)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - Wash It All Away

:rock: :rock: :rock:

Kannte ich noch nicht, gehn aber gut ab


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Juni 2019)

*Unheilig* - _Zeit zu gehen_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Juni 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E5Via-KpHg T. Rex - One Inch Rock 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C643HA4YgA Jimi Hendrix - Jam Back At The House (Live At Woodstock 1969)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=RciM7P9K3FA Don McLean performs American Pie live at BBC in 1972 - Newsnight archives


----------



## Death Row (14 Juni 2019)

*Mixed Emotions - You want love*


----------



## hirnknall (16 Juni 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Juni 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAe2Q_LhY8g The Beatles - I Want You (She's So Heavy)


----------



## hirnknall (23 Juni 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2019)

Eine der geilsten Gruppen der 1980er Jahre.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaEiVAODN-A Ideal - Blaue Augen 1980
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYyZaoVT3WA IDEAL - BERLIN
www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzHpSeWW4EU Ideal - Eiszeit 1982
www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjMXdddvsf4 Ideal - Erschiessen (Live)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKw0X7nPmb8 Ideal - Monotonie 1982


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Juli 2019)

Nach über 20 Jahren morgen endlich mal wieder live, freu mich wie bolle


----------



## hirnknall (4 Juli 2019)




----------



## dianelized20 (8 Juli 2019)

*Dream Theater* - Distance over Time

Bekomme auch nix mehr mit, endlich jetzt mal reinhören


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Juli 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxIWDmmqZzY Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird - 7/2/1977 - Oakland Coliseum Stadium (Official)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE32pvvaDT8 The Doors - Roadhouse Blues, BEST version (live in N.Y. 1970) [music video]


----------



## starq (21 Juli 2019)

alles außerhalb des mainstreams


----------



## zrrtter443 (21 Juli 2019)

Mal wieder was für die Kenner der etwas härteren Musik.. 

7Zuma7 - Deep Inside (1999) https://youtu.be/wPxI6V_dET0

Hellacopters - 1995 https://youtu.be/_JPLa0av6Iw

hoffe es gefällt...mfg


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Juli 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxwAB3SECtc Beatles - I Saw Her Standing There (Remastered 2009)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOUaQz8GYPA Led Zeppelin- Babe im gonna leave you
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC6CRRruNZM Joan Baez - Babe, I’m Gonna Leave You (Live)


----------



## hirnknall (27 Juli 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (27 Juli 2019)




----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Juli 2019)

*Hammerfall*- _One Against The World_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Juli 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZExcQQJw18 Ton Steine Scherben - Halt dich an deiner Liebe fest 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpMa6JADDJM T.Rex 20th Century Boy


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Rainbow: Man on the silver Mountain.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Aug. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRWyxzmNdJc BOBBY HEBB & RON CARTER - SUNNY.LIVE ACOUSTIC TV PERFROMANCE 1972
www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSA-yHzkvP8 Bobby Darin - Splish Splash
www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bgFkeDLpSI Ella Fitzgerald A-Tisket-A-Tasket


----------



## hirnknall (10 Aug. 2019)




----------



## Sepp69 (14 Aug. 2019)

Nur Techno!


----------



## Toolman (16 Aug. 2019)

​


----------



## lool (18 Aug. 2019)

So ziemlich alles, was gerade im Radio runter läuft


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Aug. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMZDEuiq8nQ Der Königgrätzer Marsch
www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqp17fSCg8Y Russian gypsy song


----------



## furchur (21 Aug. 2019)

Hallo, ich höre sehr gerne Klassikradio
😏


----------



## hirnknall (25 Aug. 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Aug. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1gzt4yU0T4 I Do The Rock - Tim Curry HD, Clarified, 16x9 (Movie Theater)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyibtVjfqjA TokTok vs. Soffy O. - Day of mine


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Aug. 2019)

Das ich das noch erleben darf, nach drölfzig und hunderten von Jahren  :

*Tool - Fear Inoculum*


----------



## hirnknall (30 Aug. 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Sep. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z59vaTK2kk Es geht alles vorüber es geht alles vorbei Lale Andersen


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Sep. 2019)

*Kelsea Ballerini* - Dibs


----------



## Sanby (10 Sep. 2019)

Brian Culbertson feat. Lee Ritenour - City Lights


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Sep. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5MB87ZBAmA Sui Generis - Instituciones 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOQ4pkUAFbA Styx-Renegade Lyrics


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Sep. 2019)

*Kelsea Ballerini* - Square Pegs

  love2


----------



## Dragonforce (11 Sep. 2019)

Heavy Metal Desire - Majesty


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Sep. 2019)

*Wind Rose* - _Drunken Dwarves_


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Sido - High


----------



## Flaming Sword (21 Sep. 2019)

*Wind Rose* - _Diggy Diggy Hole_


...macht Spaß...


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2019)




----------



## Ordell Robbie (22 Sep. 2019)

SWV - Anything

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEuzjd7TWp8


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

All Along The Watchtower

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT7Hj-ea0VE


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Sep. 2019)

skeet1 schrieb:


> All Along The Watchtower
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT7Hj-ea0VE


Die Version von Jimi Hendrix ist ja bekannter, aber auch das Original ist super!:thumbup:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Okt. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=txTEhgReZUA The Lovin' Spoonful - Did You Ever Have to Make up Your Mind? (Audio)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7u5SdjDSQQ Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream


----------



## hirnknall (5 Okt. 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (5 Okt. 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Okt. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqg4taiLRRE The Allman Brothers Band - Whipping Post
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KeoYzHPKF0 The Allman Brothers Band - Ramblin' Man


----------



## Toolman (12 Okt. 2019)

*AC/DC* - _Thunderstruck_


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Okt. 2019)

*Life of Agony* - The Sound of Scars (neues Album) :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Okt. 2019)

Der Facebook Algorithmus kennt mich wohl zu gut. Vorgeschlagen wurde

*Forever Still* - Tied Down

gefällt mir, klingt ein bisschen nach Evanescence


----------



## Toolman (15 Okt. 2019)

*Beyond The Black* - _Beneath The Blackened Sky_


----------



## hirnknall (18 Okt. 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (19 Okt. 2019)




----------



## frontlinea (20 Okt. 2019)

MAMMOTH STORM - Fornjot


----------



## zrrtter443 (21 Okt. 2019)

Eine der unterbewertesten Bands....etwas ruhiger ....
GOTTHARD - WHAT I LIKE

https://youtu.be/8O90uOUmInI


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Okt. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypMW4iPzlmM Johannes Brahms - Wiegenlied (Guten Abend, gute Nacht)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVshywB0f5s Jonas Kaufmann "Guten Abend, gut' Nacht" von J. Brahms


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Okt. 2019)

*Grausame Töchter* - _Blut geleckt_


----------



## Toolman (24 Okt. 2019)

*Alter Bridge* - _Wouldn't You Rather_


----------



## hirnknall (26 Okt. 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (29 Okt. 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Nov. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S35Hucd2_Dc Don Kosaken Chor - Lied der Wolgaschlepper (Ej uchnjem) (The Song of the Volga Boatmen)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2YlbiyiuMc Red Army Choir Polyushka Polye


----------



## hirnknall (7 Nov. 2019)

Hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen wohl im falschen Thread geparkt


----------



## axdx (7 Nov. 2019)

Patti LaBelle - New Attitude 1986 Live
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zdyTbavp6c


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Nov. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BRcFZIT5QI Don "Sugar Cane" Harris - So Alone


----------



## hirnknall (9 Nov. 2019)




----------



## hirnknall (9 Nov. 2019)




----------



## Death Row (11 Nov. 2019)

*Die Prinzen - Alles nur geklaut *


----------



## Toolman (13 Nov. 2019)

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Nov. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFirg2wXcHo Pink Floyd - Let There Be More Light


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Nov. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk22k0gXIEg Marlene Dietrich - Kisses Sweeter Than Wine 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKC47qeECbY Nimm dich in acht vor blonden frauen (1930) Marlene Dietrich


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Nov. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BLof0G2sSw - ZZ Top - Waitin' For The Bus - Jesus Just Left Chicago 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwayUH_Roqg ZZ Top - Just Got Paid
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuvlVo1QdLU ZZ Top - Heaven, Hell or Houston


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Dez. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJrGUvljeuA Danzig - Killer Wolf
www.youtube.com/watch?v=StlMdNcvCJo Snow - Informer 1992 HQ


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Dez. 2019)

*Kelsea Ballerini* - In Between love2 love2

Einfach fantastisch die Frau


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Dez. 2019)

*Kelsea Ballerini* - Yeah Boy love2 love2 love2


----------



## Death Row (12 Dez. 2019)

Clout - Save Me


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Dez. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjhl__7Y3N4 Sweet Dream-Jethro Tull
www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoXBmlWMIVg Jethro Tull - Witch's Promise


----------



## hirnknall (22 Dez. 2019)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Dez. 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BWiYJ3yykw - The Who - Christmas


----------



## frontlinea (6 Jan. 2020)

Tanith "In Another Time"


----------



## heino77 (6 Jan. 2020)

For You von den Disco Boys


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Jan. 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oBHEvYAJnY Nirvana - D-7 (Live at Reading 1992)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz1pv3g4YFQ Nirvana - Love Buzz (Live at Reading, 1992)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvwqSMRtoSI Nirvana - Aneurysm (Live at Reading 1992)


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Jan. 2020)

*Delain*- _Ghost House Heart_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Jan. 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDfGPwFQJNI Die Ärzte - Ignorama
www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QDKLglEP5Y Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Feb. 2020)

*Carrie Underwood* - Southbound

Mein momentanes Gute Laune Lied love2

Hab mir sogar deswegen die CD gekauft. Ok... und weil Carrie total toll ist


----------



## hirnknall (15 Feb. 2020)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Feb. 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=d10A86xEKEM Plastic Bertrand Le petit tortillard
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E9Ed9DUQoQ Yolanda Be Cool & DCUP - We No Speak Americano (Official Video)


----------



## hirnknall (20 Feb. 2020)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Feb. 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f5GniIYCm4 Yevarechecha, famous Jewish music - Violin & Clarinet best Jewish Klezmer Music
www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j8TQrbxBzc Nina Simone - My Baby Just Cares For Me (1958)


----------



## hirnknall (27 Feb. 2020)




----------



## hirnknall (28 Feb. 2020)




----------



## hirnknall (28 Feb. 2020)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 März 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7BeGDZewHs Fontella Bass - Rescue Me 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEzQV75LDL0 Shirley & Co - Shame Shame Shame


----------



## codeman (17 März 2020)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 März 2020)

*AW: Was hört ihr?www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0hyYWKXF0Q TONES AND I - DANCE MONKEY (OFFICIAL VIDEO) www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXBHCQYxwr0 Ava Max - Sweet but Psycho [Official Music Video]*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0hyYWKXF0Q TONES AND I - DANCE MONKEY (OFFICIAL VIDEO)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXBHCQYxwr0 Ava Max - Sweet but Psycho [Official Music Video]


----------



## Death Row (25 März 2020)

Red Alert C&C Soundtrack: Hell March :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (26 März 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> Red Alert C&C Soundtrack: Hell March :WOW:



Da werden Erinnerungen wach... 


*Metallica* - _2x4_


----------



## Kreator550 (26 März 2020)

Judas Priest.


----------



## dpgmiku (28 März 2020)

Frank Ocean


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Apr. 2020)

*Metallica* - That Was Just Your Life

Schon ewig nicht mehr gehört :rock: :rock:


----------



## lsahiro (5 Apr. 2020)

Wahrscheinlich nicht jedem sein Geschmack aber mein aktueller Ohrworm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-YNNJIe2Vk


----------



## Kreator550 (10 Apr. 2020)

AMORPHIS

:thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 Apr. 2020)

Das neue Album:

*Nightwish* - _HUMAN. :II: NATURE._


----------



## hirnknall (13 Apr. 2020)




----------



## hirnknall (18 Apr. 2020)




----------



## hirnknall (19 Apr. 2020)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Apr. 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-qGju3YrtI Kim Wilde - If I Can't Have You 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJZF-skCY-M Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hanging On


----------



## Kreator550 (10 Mai 2020)

Böhse Onkelz


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Mai 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfYlzSeSFu4 Summertime / Sometimes I Feel Like a Motherless Child
www.youtube.com/watch?v=hohnr22zTxc Mahalia Jackson - Summertime and I Feel Like a Motherless Child 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxiAnrH5S1U mahalia jackson - Sometimes I Feel Like a Motherless Child
www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q4qwSzQXYo Mahalia Jackson - Summertime - Live 1960


----------



## Jools (16 Mai 2020)

Macht bestimmt Sinn, einen Haufen YT-Links zu posten. Da wird sich jetzt jemand hinsetzen, und deine musikalische Reise an diesem Abend nachfühlen! 

Slipknot - Spit it out (ist das, was hier gerade läuft^^)


----------



## hirnknall (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toolman (18 Mai 2020)




----------



## zrrtter443 (19 Mai 2020)

Ach was nettes zum Erholen...Fu Manchu....

https://youtu.be/KQ1bYnBIDeA


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Mai 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BebpW9C_rI Muddy Waters - Barrelhouse Blues Early Morning Blues 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x9GCE_iHYg Muddy Waters - Early Morning Blues


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Mai 2020)

*Primal Fear* - _Along Came The Devil_


----------



## Death Row (23 Mai 2020)

*Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World* 

:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Mai 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSk5U4oHhu0 The Beatles - Sexy Sadie
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEQQ-1rd4A0 The Beatles - Yer Blues


----------



## hirnknall (6 Juni 2020)




----------



## hirnknall (7 Juni 2020)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Juni 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=vamReLUOlrA Led Zeppelin - Trampled Under Foot 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee33FsDANk0 Led Zeppelin - Over The Hills And Far Away


----------



## Death Row (9 Juni 2020)

*Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence *


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Juni 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYjpAdNzYBQ Farin Urlaub - Wie ich den Marilyn-Manson-Ähnlichkeitswettbewerb verlor


----------



## Markus 19 (11 Juni 2020)

Ich höre armin van buuren, Charlotte de witte , Alan Walker


----------



## hirnknall (12 Juni 2020)




----------



## hirnknall (12 Juni 2020)




----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Juni 2020)

*Accept* - _Life's a Bitch_


----------



## Artiz0n (20 Juni 2020)

Im Moment klassische japanische Songs


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Juni 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeMvMNpvB5M Heart - "Barracuda" (1977)


----------



## frontlinea (1 Juli 2020)

TROUBLE Psalm 9


----------



## Tittelelli (13 Juli 2020)

Heino und die Wildecker Herzbuben


----------



## frontlinea (19 Juli 2020)




----------



## Death Row (25 Juli 2020)

Ich, der grad nen 80er-Flash hat

*Billy Ocean - Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My Car *


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Juli 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich, der grad nen 80er-Flash hat [/B]



Gibt auch erheblich miesere Musik-Jahrzehnte

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfI1S0PKJR8 New Order - True Faith 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiMFvx43vpw Billy Idol - Catch My Fall 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GCNUeTFSbA Michael Sembello - Maniac


----------



## MetalFan (1 Aug. 2020)

*Long Distance Calling - How Do We Want to Live?* (Album 2020)


----------



## Tittelelli (2 Aug. 2020)

Heino und die wildecker herzbuben


----------



## frontlinea (23 Aug. 2020)

Kult Of The Wizard - Lay My Head Down (Feel The Rush)


----------



## hirnknall (25 Sep. 2020)




----------



## frontlinea (27 Sep. 2020)

Soap & Skin - Voyage Voyage


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Sep. 2020)

*Hammerfall* - _The Sacred Vow_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Okt. 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuwMEiNg3B8 - Jefferson Airplane - House At Pooneil Corners (New York, 07.12.68)


----------



## 37000 (12 Okt. 2020)

Power up von ACDC


----------



## frontlinea (23 Okt. 2020)

*Summoning*: _Lost Tales_


----------



## frontlinea (1 Nov. 2020)




----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Nov. 2020)

Das neue Album:

*AC/DC* - _Power Up_


----------



## bartmann (22 Nov. 2020)

Sasha feat. diverse Mitteralterbands - Kaufmann & Maid =)


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Nov. 2020)

*Iron Maiden* - Run to the hills :rock: :rock:


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Dez. 2020)

*Epica* - _The Wolves Within_


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Dez. 2020)

*Alestorm* - _Drink_


----------



## Toolman (22 Dez. 2020)

*In This Moment* - _Big Bad Wolf_


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Jan. 2021)

*GLORYHAMMER* - _Questlords of Inverness, Ride to the Galactic Fortress!_


----------



## frontlinea (16 Jan. 2021)

ULVER



FLOWERS OF EVIL


----------



## ElCoyote (24 Jan. 2021)

Bin gespannt auf die neue WARDRUNA-CD!


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 Feb. 2021)

*Dark Sarah* - _Melancholia_


----------



## frontlinea (23 Feb. 2021)




----------



## Death Row (26 Feb. 2021)

*LaFee - (Ich bin ein) Material Girl *:cupidgirl:


----------



## bartmann (27 Feb. 2021)

dArtagnan - Farewell ft. Patty Gurdy

Freue mich sehr auf das neue Album im kommenden Monat.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 März 2021)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFNofGHHozg alice phoebe lou something holy
www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPH9j0qVM3A alice phoebe lou she


----------



## Death Row (16 März 2021)

*Pale Waves - You Don't Own Me*


----------



## Death Row (20 März 2021)

*Pale Waves - Easy*


----------



## zrrtter443 (21 März 2021)

Oh ich dürste nach Open-Air

ICH WAR DABEI Hoffe es geht bald wieder


Blind Guardian - The Bard's Song & Valhalla - Live at Wacken Open Air 2016



https://youtu.be/i-IcX_bccFc


----------



## Death Row (24 März 2021)

*lofi hip hop radio - beats to relax/study to*


----------



## Flaming Sword (25 März 2021)

*Johnny Cash* - _I Walk the Line_


----------



## Buster (27 März 2021)

*Anomie*:claudi:


----------



## Death Row (27 März 2021)

Chill VHS Radio - 24/7 lofi hip hop beats to relax and study


----------



## Marco2 (27 März 2021)

:rock:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOzJTK-LxE&list=RDGMEMJQXQAmqrnmK1SEjY_rKBGA&start_radio=1


----------



## Nafetso (29 März 2021)

ACDC - Gibt nix besseres ?!


----------



## Flaming Sword (31 März 2021)

Nafetso schrieb:


> ACDC - Gibt nix besseres ?!



...was fragst Du auch...



*AC/DC* - _Demon Fire_


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

run dmc, hip hop, trance, gipsy kings


----------



## Death Row (18 Apr. 2021)

*Linda Mar- IRGENDWANN*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOiVPAtwf8k


----------



## zrrtter443 (27 Apr. 2021)

Also mir fehlen die Festivals

Also hier etwas von Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade

https://youtu.be/OoQrwKJtv_c


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Apr. 2021)

https://streamable.com/x8qf3w
www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGm6rcUmkkE Harry Belafonte - Shake, Shake Senora

https://streamable.com/19yowj
www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNl13t9ZtmA Neil Young - Cowgirl in the Sand


----------



## Flaming Sword (2 Mai 2021)

*Burning Witches* - _The Witch Of The North_


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Mai 2021)

*Powerwolf* - _Beast Of Gévaudan_


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Juni 2021)

*The HU* - _Sad But True_


----------



## Woidla (22 Juni 2021)

Ghost Brigade - Clawmaster


----------



## frontlinea (4 Juli 2021)

Paternoster


----------



## Flaming Sword (12 Juli 2021)

*Auri* - _Pearl Diving_


----------



## curious01 (20 Juli 2021)

ach gemischt. Hängt von der Stimmung ab. Und manches auch Zufall.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Aug. 2021)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayE1buH-h9k Etta James - Fire 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcus42ihkTI Etta james - I'd Rather Go Blind


----------



## Flaming Sword (12 Aug. 2021)

*Auri* - _The Valley_


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2021)

*Deep Purple.....Black Night*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOzJTK-LxE


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Aug. 2021)

*Iron Maiden* - _The Writing On The Wall_


----------



## frontlinea (15 Sep. 2021)




----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Sep. 2021)

*Wolvespirit* - _Fire and Ice_ ( Album )


----------



## proton48 (29 Sep. 2021)

I like 70's rock


----------



## frontlinea (1 Okt. 2021)




----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Meistens Rock und ab und zu bisschen Hiphop.


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Okt. 2021)

*Achim Reichel* - _Aloha Heja He_


----------



## Dharmagreg (16 Okt. 2021)

Der durstige Mann - Bier nix gut:WOW:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NTp0xg-cbM


----------



## SanFelix (16 Okt. 2021)

Kann ich nicht oft genug hören:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Pr1_v7hsw


----------



## suneg2 (27 Okt. 2021)

The Great !! Society !!

Grace Slick pre Jefferson Airplane

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YywHBb5skjQ


----------



## suneg2 (27 Okt. 2021)

The Spiders

Pre Alice Cooper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlZl6c1F00U


----------



## suneg2 (29 Okt. 2021)

Captain Beyond

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgEltVOZhrw


----------



## suneg2 (29 Okt. 2021)

Viagra Boys

R.I.P. Beni

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQUmeJspwuc


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Nov. 2021)

*Achim Reichel* - _Wir lieben die Stürme_


----------



## zrrtter443 (14 Nov. 2021)

Ach mir war danach...

Extrabreit - Annemarie

https://youtu.be/vCsObWve8Iw


----------



## Kreator550 (20 Nov. 2021)

Kreator!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Nov. 2021)

*Adrian von Ziegler* - _Sword of Kings_


----------



## I_Love_Girls (5 Dez. 2021)

In letzter Zeit aber auch vermehrt TripHop


----------



## Kreator550 (13 Dez. 2021)

Metallica "One".


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Dez. 2021)

*Wolvespirit* - _Tell Me Why_


----------



## SixStringCowgirl (16 Jan. 2022)

Carrie Underwood - Heartbeat


----------



## SixStringCowgirl (16 Jan. 2022)

Miranda Lambert - If I Was A Cowboy


----------



## DRDRE5 (17 Jan. 2022)

Still listening Rock


----------



## SixStringCowgirl (19 Jan. 2022)

NHC - Feed The Cruel


----------



## Flaming Sword (31 Jan. 2022)

*Deep Purple* - _Turning to Crime_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Feb. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BRcFZIT5QI Don "Sugar Cane" Harris - So Alone 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7y4fiWg4AU Don "Sugarcane" Harris - Cup Full of Dreams


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Feb. 2022)

*The Sisters Of Mercy* - _This Corrosion_


----------



## frontlinea (6 März 2022)

Falkenbach


----------



## la1808 (13 März 2022)

Running Wild


----------



## zrrtter443 (15 März 2022)

Zur Zeit mal wieder

Amon Amarth - Put Your Back Into The Oar

https://youtu.be/vYNAEzgKNec


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 März 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BapI6zOlBCY Country Joe & The Fish - Bass Strings
www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4b4SU9I6tc Country Joe & The Fish - Death Sound Blues


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Apr. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6HaVxxeq6c Judy Henske - High Flying Bird 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKjkUPzui7A Judy Henske - Wade in the Water


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Mai 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=50UUqLtnyc0 Schniedel Woods
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vloUhu7QxmU Mama Laudaaa


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Mai 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GStgyL2Vt44


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Mai 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gc4QTqslN4 The Trashmen - Surfin Bird


----------



## c0rN (9 Mai 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSyrgAbFE1k

classic weil einfach gut


----------



## Kev2102 (12 Mai 2022)

Trance
Melodic House
Progressive House
Happy Hardcore
Dream House


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Mai 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdSMZTSRQNc Ludovico Einaudi - Ancora


----------



## Death Row (28 Mai 2022)

Die neue Ausgabe von *Lanz & Precht*


----------



## Thomap (28 Mai 2022)

Rammstein - Zeit


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJrGUvljeuA Danzig - Killer Wolf 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qO1MFlljds Danzig - Am I Demon


----------



## tk99 (8 Juni 2022)

Metallica - The Four Horsemen 

*The horsemen are drawing nearer
On the leather steeds they ride
They've come to take your life
On through the dead of night
With the four horsemen ride
Or choose your fate and die
Aw yeah, yeah!*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYBE-F8FIfk Bob Dylan - Outlaw Blues
www.youtube.com/watch?v=auLBLk4ibAk Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

Megadeath - Symphonie of Destruction


----------



## Devilfish (9 Juni 2022)

Avril Lavigne - Let Go (20th Anniversary Edition)


----------



## bloub (9 Juni 2022)

Nemophila - Ray of Light
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvP7qKf48Wc


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

Kai Hansen - Contract Song (live Wacken) :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/wFgJv_rAMlQ


Volbeat - Lola Montez (Live @ Tinderbox 2016) HD :WOW:

https://youtu.be/SYilH5ExtlE


Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark (Live in Chile)

https://youtu.be/6PDMtqejNfs


Helloween - Eagle Fly Free (United Alive 2017) 

https://youtu.be/cwBpgobasqI


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

Nightwish - Storytime (WACKEN 2013) 

https://youtu.be/vUvEsX9D4eU


----------



## TNT (10 Juni 2022)

Metallica: Ride the Lightning

https://youtu.be/ano0jASJOjI


Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls

https://youtu.be/HNybmS3xNAQ


HELLOWEEN - Perfect Gentleman 

https://youtu.be/e9SV8qzRqWQ


Volbeat - The Lonesome Rider 

https://youtu.be/AF-cAAcB_Gs


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2022)

Momentan die Chatbox


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2022)

...momentan nichts mehr !!!:crazy:happy010


----------



## TNT (10 Juni 2022)

Rammstein - Du Hast 

https://youtu.be/f3GY86rxEMU


Motörhead - Motörhead (Live Birthday Party '85)

https://youtu.be/13XQvmShMBk


Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name

https://youtu.be/4JlN6wA-ZzA


Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark 

https://youtu.be/6PDMtqejNfs


----------



## KekzRambo (10 Juni 2022)

The Outfield - Your Love

https://youtu.be/4N1iwQxiHrs


----------



## weazer (11 Juni 2022)

SymphonyX - Underworld


----------



## jens4975 (11 Juni 2022)

The Who


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Juni 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fND_Y6OgsDs The Velvet Underground - After Hours 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdwI2vTRMLY The Velvet Underground - Sad Song


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Juni 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> The Who


www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRD_gIoVOmY - The Who - I'm Free


----------



## Toolman (13 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Juni 2022)

Morgen auf alle Fälle - the World Biggest AC/DC tribute Band -

WE SALUT YOU

im Zirkus Krone �� �� �� in München


----------



## Raziel76 (15 Juni 2022)

Aktuell was im Radio kommt.
Wenns mal lauter wird kann vieles laufen. 90er techno und trance, rock, metal, beides in diversen variationen und je nach pegel auch mal schlager oder party-mucke. interpreten sind es soviele, die alle aufzuzählen würde das etwas sprengen. onkelz gehen aber fast immer, nightwish ebenso und sdp sind auch ganz spaßig


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFIlkV2v7Uw Die Ärzte - Die Einsamkeit Des Würstchens
https://www.xup.in/dl,87797872/sexinferno_72_Nicole_darf_nicht_mehr_reiten.mp3/


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juni 2022)

Santana - Santana (1969)


----------



## TNT (18 Juni 2022)

AC/DC live im Zirkus Krone / München (2.500 Plätze also klitzeklein für diese Band) 2003


----------



## Death Row (18 Juni 2022)

​


----------



## TNT (18 Juni 2022)

Papa Roach - Last Resort Pukkelpop 2018​


----------



## TNT (18 Juni 2022)

NIGHTWISH - Dark Chest of Wonders​
Klick

NIGHTWISH - Ever Dream​
Klick

Nightwish - Nemo (Wacken 2013)​
Klick


----------



## TNT (19 Juni 2022)

Helloween Eagle Fly Free -- Live​
Klick


Motörhead - Motörhead (Live Birthday Party '85)​
Klick


Dave Grohl - Smells Like Teen Spirit (@ the Ford)​
Klick


Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast​
Klick


Doro - All We Are - Live at Wacken Open Air 2009​
Klick


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkfLoBPo3Zw Lost Gringos - Bargeld-Amore 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=18Wzoloz5q0 Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet - Winter Lux Aeterna


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Juni 2022)

Naja
www.youtube.com/watch?v=IksRDCMYnn8


----------



## Kreator550 (20 Juni 2022)

pink floyd - wish you were here album


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o2sA0vpA-4
Pink Floyd - Interstellar Overdrive​


----------



## jens4975 (21 Juni 2022)

Da heuer der 15. Todestag vorm Schurrli ist:

Georg Danzer


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juni 2022)

*Paul McCartney, Sting, Elton John, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, Phil Collins - Hey Jude*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpr_IDKVv9k


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Da heuer der 15. Todestag vorm Schurrli ist:
> 
> Georg Danzer



Georg Danzer - Jö schau

Klick


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCTunqv1Xt4 Jetzt ist Paule schon 80
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpJZEhhe_g4 Die Ärzte - Paul


----------



## jbon (22 Juni 2022)

Ronnie Lane, genannt "Plonk" - Sänger, Songwriter, Bassist, Gitarrist - The Smallfaces, The Faces, Solo

The Small Faces: Green Circles

The Faces: Richmond

Ronnie Lane & Slim Chance: Roll on Baby


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juni 2022)

*Melissa Naschenweng - Difigiano* 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRJYAZaITcY


----------



## bugfix (23 Juni 2022)

Im Moment höre ich extrem viel von:








Dame (Rapper) – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzGXWr1aMPU Peter Green & Snowy White - Slabo Day
www.youtube.com/watch?v=kym3xgrEISA The Velvet Underground - What goes on (1969)


----------



## EmilS (24 Juni 2022)

Er ist wieder da!


----------



## TNT (24 Juni 2022)

E.A.V. - Der Märchenprinz - 35 Jahre später​
Klick


----------



## TNT (24 Juni 2022)

Volbeat - The Lonesome Rider (Live @ Tinderbox 2016)​
Klick me


HELLOWEEN - Fear Of The Fallen​
Klick me


*Metallica - Master Of Puppets*

Klick me


Sportfreunde Stiller ein Kompliment live​
Klick me


The Offspring - Self Esteem (Live bei ROCK AM RING)​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (24 Juni 2022)

Metallica: Ride the Lightning (Day on the Green - Oakland, CA - August 31, 1985)​
R.I.P Cliff Burton


Metallica: For Whom The Bell Tolls (Oakland, California - August 31, 1985)​
R.I.P Cliff Burton


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMP40yjFi00 Extremoduro - A fuego


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juni 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Er ist wieder da!


www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ2Q5EUHoxY
Martin Mann - Meilenweit​Eben nicht. Einfach das Forum wechseln.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> E.A.V. - Der Märchenprinz - 35 Jahre später​
> Klick


Mächenprinz war ich nie, aber dafür ist auch das Alter bisher noch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

Amy MacDonald Live 12 Sept 2021 - TRNSMT Festival, Glasgow, Scotland - full show​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

AC/DC - LIVE Colchester, England, October 28, 1978 Full concert​No Bell - No Rosie - No Cannons - No Train ---- AC/DC pure

Klick me


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)

DEF LEPPARD - "Let It Go"​
Klick me


DEF LEPPARD - "Pour Some Sugar On Me"​
Klick me


Def Leppard - Love Bites​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (26 Juni 2022)

NIGHTWISH - Last Ride of the Day (LIVE AT MASTERS OF ROCK)​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (26 Juni 2022)

Metallica: Live at Slane Castle - Meath, Ireland - June 8, 2019 (Full Concert)​
Klick me


----------



## Death Row (26 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Juni 2022)

Kannte ich gar nicht. Haut mich aber auch nicht vom Hocker.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReiAGVoJFkc Cindy & Bert - Der Hund von Baskerville
www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qanF-91aJo BLACK SABBATH - Paranoid


----------



## EmilS (26 Juni 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Kannte ich gar nicht. Haut mich aber auch nicht vom Hocker.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReiAGVoJFkc Cindy & Bert - Der Hund von Baskerville
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qanF-91aJo BLACK SABBATH - Paranoid


Das hätte ich den beiden nicht zugetraut, bei dem was sie sonst so geboten haben:
*Cindy & Bert - Aber am Abend da spielt der Zigeuner*
(Es muss natürlich heute _Rotationseuropäer_ heißen!)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juni 2022)

Jimi Hendrix hatte auch mal eine "Band of Gypsys", der Rassist☠️
www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-M16K6UlQg *Jimi Hendrix - Power of Soul *


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNl13t9ZtmA Neil Young - Cowgirl in the Sand


----------



## EmilS (27 Juni 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Jimi Hendrix hatte auch mal eine "Band of Gypsys", der Rassist☠️


In anderen Ländern ist man eben nicht so "politisch korrekt"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Juni 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern ist man eben nicht so "politisch korrekt"


Ist 50 jahre her.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myd68pBSQ-E Kapelle Otto Kermbach gepfiffen von Krücke - Sportpalastwalzer


----------



## EmilS (28 Juni 2022)

Heino - Sonne​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Juni 2022)

Da geht das Original schon besser ab: www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-wAHAdXvss


https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDEyNDE5MDIwL1JhbW1zdGVpbl8tX1Nvbm5lXyhMb25kb25fMjAwNSlfY2xpcC5tcDQv



Wettermäßig ohnehin lieber so: www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU1ZSeDxlqQ


----------



## EmilS (29 Juni 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Wettermäßig ohnehin lieber so


Deine Vorstellungen zum Wetter kann ich nicht teilen. 


Gibt es im Kino:
Elvis Presley.... Thats Alright (Mama)​
Leider nicht im Film:
Muss i denn zum Städtele hinaus (Wooden Heart) ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Juni 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6qXyC__vdA King Crimson - Starless


----------



## EmilS (29 Juni 2022)

Mon manège à moi​
(Nein, ich fahre *keinen* Peugeot  )


----------



## didi33 (29 Juni 2022)

Hypocrisy - End of Disclosure


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Juni 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Deine Vorstellungen zum Wetter kann ich nicht teilen.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhtxqvAlIpo Ein bisschen zu kalt.


----------



## EmilS (30 Juni 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhtxqvAlIpo Ein bisschen zu kalt.


Wärmer:
Sun of Jamaica​


----------



## jbon (30 Juni 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNl13t9ZtmA Neil Young - Cowgirl in the Sand



www.youtube.com/watch?v=cycKvOwKJZw


----------



## firegorbi (30 Juni 2022)

Metallica, ACDC, Scorpions. Und ab und an mal die ersten LPs bzw CD von BAP


----------



## Death Row (30 Juni 2022)

Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat


----------



## EmilS (2 Juli 2022)

Rote Lippen soll man küssen 😘​


----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)

Nightwish - Storytime & Nemo (live at Pinkpop 2022)​
Floor Jansen super sexy 💞 💞 💞


Dirkschneider - Princess Of The Dawn​
Dirkschneider weniger sexy


----------



## didi33 (2 Juli 2022)

Exodus - Alterd Boy


----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)

DEF LEPPARD - "Let It Go"​
Play


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1UID0vEeqI Miriam Makeba- Malaika (Live Performance 1969)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4OtiuXr56w Chiu chiu - Teddy Petersen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Rote Lippen soll man küssen 😘​


www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMF7cMRPLhU
Brauner Bär Und Weiße Taube - Gus Backus​Die Schlager zwischen 1950-90 sind viel abwechsungsreicher, ulkiger und melodischer als der derzeitige öde Mumpitz. Die Sängerinnen sind allerdings ein schöner Grund sich den Mist trotzdem zumindest anzusehen!


----------



## EmilS (3 Juli 2022)

Dann setze ich noch einen drauf: 
Ich steh an der Bar und habe kein Geld​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaLwjba-jgg Götterdämmerung - Richard Wagner, "Ring" Akt III - Trauermarsch
www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkOiKy6sXfM Siegfried Funeral Music - Götterdämmerung - Solti


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GIz5Ofy-c0 Carole King - It_s Too Late(1971) with Guitar solo Danny Koo


----------



## EmilS (4 Juli 2022)

Cocaine Blues​


----------



## Kreator550 (4 Juli 2022)

paradise lost - your hand in mine


----------



## ruven (4 Juli 2022)

Cossu & Hörnle Harry - Hörnleliebe
Witziges Lied und zauberhaftes Video, Kandidat für die SWR 1 Hitparade.


----------



## didi33 (4 Juli 2022)

Boris Bukowski - Euer Fritze mit der Spritze
Austropop Klassiker


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Cocaine Blues​


www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWmD_HcOcfU *J.J. Cale - Cocaine*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOyjzEQezqs * Rammstein - Kokain *
www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKfp2YzJQhs *Hannes Wader - Kokain*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLtlgh1zOIc* Konstantin Wecker

*


----------



## EmilS (5 Juli 2022)

The Kingsmen - Louie Louie​


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls

Bing Bing


----------



## Elfman (5 Juli 2022)

Type O Negative..
vor zwei Wochen habe ich mir frischgepflückte Kirschen im Allgäu gekauft, sie sind noch geniessbar.
Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

MixedUpEverything: "METALLICA - Master Of Puppets (acoustic)"​
Klicki


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPmxrMo7tkI Trio - Herz Ist Trumpf
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM1t7JWBfKI Das schöne Mädchen · Farin Urlaub


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (6 Juli 2022)

Danger Dan - Lauf davon


----------



## EmilS (6 Juli 2022)

Trio - Anna - lass mich rein - lass mich raus​
DÖF - Codo​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNawg4IKdkk Babasónicos - Yegua 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s3uheDMRl0 Guacamayo - Danit


----------



## Death Row (7 Juli 2022)

*Coldplay - X&Y Album*


----------



## EmilS (8 Juli 2022)

David McWilliams - Days Of Pearly Spencer​
Marianne Faithfull - The Ballad Of Lucy Jordan​


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2022)

*Lanz & Precht - Ausgabe Fünfundvierzig*


----------



## TNT (8 Juli 2022)

United Balls - Seemann​Klick me

HELLOWEEN - Where The Rain Grows​
Klick me

Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Comin' (Live from the 'Fuel for Life' Tour)​
Klick me

Motörhead - Overkill (Stage Fright) HQ​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (8 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> David McWilliams - Days Of Pearly Spencer​
> Marianne Faithfull - The Ballad Of Lucy Jordan​



2 Spitzensongs, danke für´s Erinnern EmiS 



von Marianne Faithfull hatte ich in den 80ern ein riesiges schwarzweiss Poster in meinem Zimmer hängen 💞


----------



## TNT (9 Juli 2022)

The Offspring - Self Esteem (Live bei ROCK AM RING)​
Klick me


Papa Roach - Last Resort Pukkelpop 2018​
Don´t give a fuck


----------



## Death Row (9 Juli 2022)

extra 3 – Bosettis Woche​


----------



## dante_23 (9 Juli 2022)

Anna-Sophie - XO


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG8o_9RliwU *JAY-Z - I Just Wanna Love U (Give It 2 Me)*


----------



## EmilS (9 Juli 2022)

Dusty Springfield - Windmills Of Your Mind​
The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby​


----------



## Toolman (9 Juli 2022)

*Five Finger Death Punch* - _AfterLife_


----------



## Toolman (9 Juli 2022)




----------



## griek87 (9 Juli 2022)

Ted Nugent - Stranglehold ; Jane - Daytime ; Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Child Slight Return


----------



## didi33 (9 Juli 2022)

Macbeth - Stalingrad Trilogie
1.Stalingrad - Kanonenfutter-
2.Stalingrad - Untergang-
3.Stalingrad - Das Kreuz-

Macbeth: Deutsche Heavy Metal Band aus Thüringen, 1985 gegründet.


----------



## TNT (9 Juli 2022)

BINSER - Schupfa baun​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

ACCEPT - Fast As A Shark - Restless And Live​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Papa Roach - Last resort @ woodstock poland​
Don´t give a fuck


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sugarcane+eleanor


----------



## EmilS (10 Juli 2022)

Nowhere Man​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEQQ-1rd4A0 The Beatles - *Yer Blues*


----------



## EmilS (11 Juli 2022)

Rammstein - Zick Zack​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MOL7Hjeys8 John Lee Hooker - "I'm In The Mood"


----------



## EmilS (12 Juli 2022)

Bevor es in Deutschland endgültig verboten wird:
DJ Robin x Schürze - Layla​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZV7akaSo0s Eric Clapton - Layla (Unplugged)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Bevor es in Deutschland endgültig verboten wird:
> DJ Robin x Schürze - Layla​


In Barcelona gibt´s auch n Puff


----------



## EmilS (12 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> In Barcelona gibt´s auch n Puff


Und sogar in München
Skandal Im Sperrbezirk​


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Und sogar in München
> Skandal Im Sperrbezirk​


Das war mal...😅


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Bevor es in Deutschland endgültig verboten wird:
> DJ Robin x Schürze - Layla​



Es gibt nix besseres für Sänger und Produzenten einen Song auf den Index zu setzen. Erfolgreicher könnte er nie werden...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Juli 2022)

Muss auch verboten werden!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=njRIlxCknz8 Spider Murphy Gang - Ich schau dich an
Das ganze Forum gehört verboten


----------



## Kreator550 (13 Juli 2022)

dark tranquillity - skydancer


----------



## didi33 (13 Juli 2022)

Und der erst, der gehört aus mehreren Gründen verboten.😅

Ixi - Detlev


----------



## EmilS (13 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Das ganze Forum gehört verboten


Nur wenn hier weiter sexistische, frauenfeindliche, vulgäre und sonstige üble Lieder gespielt werden! 

Küss' die Hand schöne Frau​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBNJMCsfh5A Alice Phoebe Lou - How to Get out Of Love (Live) - The Circle° Sessions


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Juli 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> Und der erst, der gehört aus mehreren Gründen verboten.😅
> 
> Ixi - Detlev





hiding referer...


----------



## EmilS (14 Juli 2022)

La Marseillaise | 14 juillet 2022​
Hab ich schon besser gehört, die singen fast, wie bei einem Trauermarsch! 
Haben die eigentlich "marschons, marschons" gesungen oder "Macron, Macron"?


----------



## EmilS (14 Juli 2022)

Richard Anthony ~ J'entends Siffler Le Train​


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Klaus Lage und Band: 1000 und eine Nacht 

Klick


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlcn0WlFSG0 Torfrock - Presslufthammer B-B-Bernhard
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW2QK-YkNf4 Buntspecht - Unter den Masken (Live in der Arena Wien - November 2019)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Richard Anthony ~ J'entends Siffler Le Train​


"Ich schnüffel an der Transe". Soviel Französisch kann ich noch


----------



## EmilS (15 Juli 2022)

Französisch für Anfänger:
Je t'aime... moi non plus​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOSCjG-WyXs Smoke City - Underwater Love - live - 1998


----------



## EmilS (15 Juli 2022)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Juli 2022)

WAGNER Tannhauser Venusberg METROPOLITAN OPERA mp4


WAGNER Tannhauser Venusberg METROPOLITAN OPERA mp4




nippyshare.com









Richard Wagner Tannhäuser, Pilgerchor 'Beglückt Darf Nun' mp4


Richard Wagner Tannhäuser, Pilgerchor 'Beglückt Darf Nun' mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## raised fist (16 Juli 2022)

Shellycoat - Hours left to stay awake


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Lemmy Tribute - Motörhead Overkill​
Klöck me


----------



## Toolman (16 Juli 2022)




----------



## didi33 (16 Juli 2022)

Knorkator - Zähneputzen, Pullern und ab ins Bett


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

*Motörhead - Sympathy For The Devil

Klöck me*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Juli 2022)

Verdi La Traviata Vorspiel 1 Akt Ondrej Lenard mp3


Verdi La Traviata Vorspiel 1 Akt Ondrej Lenard mp3




nippyshare.com









Maria Callas Verdi La Traviata Libiamo Ne` Lieti Calici mp4


Maria Callas Verdi La Traviata Libiamo Ne` Lieti Calici mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4iXDZudrJc *Knorkator - Arschgesicht*


----------



## Toolman (17 Juli 2022)

- _Enter Sandman_


----------



## EmilS (17 Juli 2022)

Maria Callas - Carmen Habanera​
Und damit das andere Geschlecht nicht zu kurz kommt:
Carmen - Toreador​


----------



## jbon (17 Juli 2022)

Neil Young mit Bruce Springsteen und anderen

Rockin' in the free world (2005)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OONI1BBm66I Marlbrough s'en va-t-en guerre 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8n-PDVYgu4 *For He's A Jolly Good Fellow*


----------



## EmilS (18 Juli 2022)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuCK-oiE3rM *PETIT BISCUIT - Sunset Lover *


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall​


Das einzig Gute an der Schule waren das Dummgeschwätz auf dem Schulweg und in den Pausen und der Anblick der hübschen Mädchen!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juli 2022)

Bin kein Freund der Opi-Musiker. Ich seh und hör mir lieber die Sachen aus ihrer Sturm-und-Drang-Phase an.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0NjZrPX-l0 Neil Young & Crosby, Stills & Nash - Down By The River Live


----------



## EmilS (19 Juli 2022)

Good Vibrations​


----------



## didi33 (19 Juli 2022)

Rudi Carrell - _Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer_ 😂😂😂😂


----------



## usopen (19 Juli 2022)

> didi33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rudi Carrell - _Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer_
> ...


----------



## EmilS (19 Juli 2022)

Albert Hammond - Down by the river​
Grandpa Elliott - Down By the Riverside​


----------



## EmilS (19 Juli 2022)

Ella Fitzgerald - Summertime​And the living is easy 

Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime​When the weather's fine


----------



## didi33 (19 Juli 2022)

Minisex - Eismeer


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM91FFJb2Mc Thin Lizzy - Vagabonds of the western world
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eY7bGaccWI Johnny Cash - Bird on Wire


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Juli 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> Rudi Carrell - _Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer_ 😂😂😂😂


www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIGNUwCsEl4 *Farin Urlaub - Zu Heiss*


----------



## EmilS (20 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIGNUwCsEl4 *Farin Urlaub - Zu Heiss*


Wollte ich auch schon posten 

Dann entsprechend dem Wetterbericht für morgen:
Am Tag als der Regen kam​
(Version mit Gilbert Bécaud)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juli 2022)

Oder: www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcPl8m-X7SY Michael Holm - Barfuss im Regen 
Bei mir gab´s schönen langen gleichmäßigen Regen ohne Überschwemmung oder Sturmschäden

www.youtube.com/watch?v=57e3ht31S8Y andreas dorau - fred vom jupiter


----------



## EmilS (21 Juli 2022)

It's Raining Men​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsgKZb9jQ1s Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juli 2022)

Und natürlich "Die Nationalhymne": https://www.xup.in/dl,10147869/deutscheland.mp4/


----------



## EmilS (22 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Und natürlich "Die Nationalhymne": https://www.xup.in/dl,10147869/deutscheland.mp4/


Schon wieder wie ein Trauermarsch zelebriert! 

Heino singt die Ur-Fassung etwas dynamischer! 

Und wenn es nicht zu national sein soll: Die Internationale (mit Erich H. als Lead-Sänger) 

Und etwas Nostalgie für die ÖsterreicherInnen.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Und wenn es nicht zu national sein soll: Die Internationale (mit Erich H. als Lead-Sänger)
> 
> https://gofile.io/d/6i4pcU Der Ossi-Witzbold?


----------



## EmilS (22 Juli 2022)

Five Feet High and Rising​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxyOhFBoxSY The Byrds - Eight Miles High


----------



## EmilS (23 Juli 2022)

The Beatles - Here Comes The Sun 🌞​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jadvt7CbH1o Devo - [I Can't Get No] Satisfaction
www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEPQXz-CkKQ Devo - Jocko Homo
www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b-nFSUXcuM DEVO - Mongoloid


----------



## EmilS (24 Juli 2022)

Das Modul - Computerliebe​


----------



## EmilS (24 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> [I Can't Get No] Satisfaction


 Da ist mir diese Version aber lieber:
Satisfaction ​


----------



## TNT (24 Juli 2022)

Für mich einer der schönsten Songs in der Pop-Geschichte, er begleitet mich irgendwie schon mein ganzes Leben

Ralph McTell - Streets Of London​
Klick me


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=l46viwW79Co BOB DYLAN - I WANNA BE YOUR LOVER


----------



## EmilS (25 Juli 2022)

Il Me Dit Que Je Suis Belle​
(_Er sagt mir, dass ich schön bin_)


----------



## Toolman (25 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Juli 2022)

734E28A5F759727868A369F7F3AC42B2 Video Dashinit mp4


734E28A5F759727868A369F7F3AC42B2 Video Dashinit mp4




nippyshare.com




www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgw6tJ8yz9M JAWNY - Honeypie


----------



## EmilS (26 Juli 2022)

Honey Pie​


----------



## EmilS (26 Juli 2022)

Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow?​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOWXXggoDqo Balalaika - Gori, Gori, Lubov' Tsyganki - Russian Roma Gypsy


----------



## EmilS (27 Juli 2022)

Eros Ramazzotti - Se bastasse una canzone​


----------



## EmilS (28 Juli 2022)

Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksSPZTZES0 Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tjs3zvvnDEY Joe Cocker - Cry Me A River


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Juli 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIp-P3pz2NI Andreas Dorau - Kleines Stubenmädchen


----------



## EmilS (29 Juli 2022)

Sade - Jezebel​


----------



## EmilS (30 Juli 2022)

Bakhta​


----------



## EmilS (31 Juli 2022)

Marmor, Stein und Eisen bricht​(Weine nicht, wenn der Regen fällt ...☔
Ich bin beim Gassi-gehen pitsche nass geworden! 🤬)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Gassi-gehen pitsche nass geworden! 🤬)​


Bei den Temperaturen kein großes Unglück!?
www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEzPdTsbzzo *Dalida - Am Tag Als Der Regen Kam*


----------



## EmilS (1 Aug. 2022)

So warm war es doch nicht! 

Wo meine Sonne scheint ☀️​


----------



## didi33 (1 Aug. 2022)

EAV - Morgen


----------



## SissyMFan (1 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Wo meine Sonne scheint ☀️​


Oder das Original:
*Harry Belafonte - Island in the Sun*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RZJ4ESU52U The Kingsmen - Louie Louie
www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFHC8cYEhzM Shout - Animal House (1978)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> ...und bevor ihr mich fragt: Die Antwort ist 42!


Zentimeter


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQluGs2SFRs AC/DC - It's A Long Way to the Top (IF You Wanna Rock ' n' Roll)


----------



## didi33 (2 Aug. 2022)

Judas Priest - Living after Midnight🤘🤘🤘


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmDkzVvherk *Portishead - Only You*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ6b98vJuxU Deerhoof Vivid Cheek Love song


----------



## EmilS (3 Aug. 2022)

Saragossa Band - Zabadak​
Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick & Titch - Zabadak​


----------



## didi33 (3 Aug. 2022)

Kiss - I love it loud


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHjjOC3wD3o Scooter - *Maria (I Like It Loud)*
Tie your shoes! https://gofile.io/d/WfIt3D


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO6glz0wpmo The Troggs - Love Is All Around


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Rumpelstilz - Kiosk

...und hier das Original auf Schweizerdeutsch.


----------



## didi33 (4 Aug. 2022)

Accept - Metal Heart


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o5M8AlXl2w Die Ärzte - Claudia 3


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGbnSW5VPlc The Police - Next To You
www.youtube.com/watch?v=woG54UNJRrE - The Police - No Time This Time


----------



## didi33 (5 Aug. 2022)

Hypocrisy - End of Disclosure


----------



## EmilS (5 Aug. 2022)

Manfred Mann - Ha Ha Said The Clown​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Aug. 2022)

Billie als "Misfit"?





Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io







www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0c-UlUj7zw HATEBREEDER (live 81) - Misfits


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGvux7w1Ea4 Jethro Tull - We Used to Know 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ZDY-NtpII Jethro Tull - For a Thousand Mothers


----------



## EmilS (6 Aug. 2022)

Jacques Brel - Le gaz​


----------



## TNT (6 Aug. 2022)

Kai Hansen "Ride The Sky" (Live at Wacken)​
Klick me


Metallica - Fuel​
Klick me


Accept - Princess of the Dawn​
Klick me


Volbeat - Lola Montez​
Klick me


*Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name*

Klick me


----------



## TNT (6 Aug. 2022)

Sum 41 - Still Waiting / In Too Deep / Fat Lip (Live)​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (6 Aug. 2022)

Ok zugegeben diese Typen sind etwas schräg, trotz allem fantastische Musiker und covern auf ihre spezielle Art Songs, hauptsächlich aus dem Rock Genre, aber das machen sie echt fantastisch

Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls (AC/DC cover)​
Klick me

Seek And Destroy by Steve'n'Seagulls (Metallica cover)​
Klick me

The Trooper by Steve'n'Seagulls (Iron Maiden cover)​
Klick me

"Paradise City" by STEVE 'N' SEAGULLS (Guns´n´Roses cover)​
Klick me


Self Esteem by Steve´n´SEAGULLS (Offspring cover)​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (7 Aug. 2022)

Papa Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroach - Last Resort Pukkelpop 2018​
Don´t give a fuck


Papa Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroach - Last resort Woodstock 2010​
Don´t give a fuck


Papa Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroach - Last Resort (Rock Am Ring 2013 HD)​
Don´t give a fuck


----------



## TNT (7 Aug. 2022)

Lemmy Tribute - Motörhead Overkill​
Klöck me


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPWWZ4CCY0A Nirvana - Down in the Dark
www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWb16GF-F84 Nirvana - In His Hands
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlNDCIsm6og Nirvana - In The Pines
www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAVybZDjP8s Nirvana - Old Age


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrqnsOGuYT4 Spanish Flea | Herb Alpert & Tijuana Brass


----------



## EmilS (8 Aug. 2022)

Juliette Gréco (die echte):
*Parlez-moi d`Amour** 🥰*​Déshabillez-moi ​(_Zieh mich aus! - Falls ihr mal in die Verlegenheit kommt )_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Aug. 2022)

"Was hat der denn für ein Affengesicht?" - "Das ist Mick Jagger, der süßeste Junge der Welt, Papa. Ich möchte mit ihm zusammensein!" - "Dir ham sie wohl ins Hirn geschissen, Froleinchen!?"

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHjlnn8lKqk *The Rolling Stones at T.A.M.I. Show 29th of October 1964*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t1_ETuWIbE White Stripes - Death Letter Live - Blackpool


----------



## jbon (9 Aug. 2022)

Focus: Hocus Pocus (Live @ The Midnight Special 1973)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

*Kenny Loggins - **Welcome To Heartlight*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BapI6zOlBCY Country Joe & The Fish - Bass Strings


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltrMfT4Qz5Y *Kenny Loggins - Footloose *
Vor 35 Jahren mal auf VHS gesehen.


----------



## Kreator550 (10 Aug. 2022)

Amorphis - Queen of time


----------



## EmilS (10 Aug. 2022)

Olivia Newton-John - Physical​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Olivia Newton-John - Physical​


Fand ich auch sehr hübsch damals. War ich wahrscheinlich nicht alleine


www.youtube.com/watch?v=thvXWjJh7yg a-ha - Hunting High and Low 
Den fanden sicher nicht nur viele Mädchen und Frauen hübsch.


----------



## didi33 (11 Aug. 2022)

Elisa Gabbai - Winter in Canada​


----------



## EmilS (11 Aug. 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> Elisa Gabbai - Winter in Canada​


🥶🥶🥶🥶

Kontrastprogramm 🌞🌞🌞
Joe Cocker - Summer In The City​


----------



## EmilS (11 Aug. 2022)

Ian Anderson wurde gestern 75:
Too Old To Rock'n' Roll Too Young To Die​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQFWBbJmdCM *Queen - Japan 1975*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Aug. 2022)

Im Wald lässt sich´s aushalten.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_NARSUq9f4 Heino - Im Wald Und Auf Der Heide
www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs8ZNa73OS4 *Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City (1966)*


----------



## EmilS (12 Aug. 2022)

Im grünen Wald dort wo die Drossel singt🌲🌲🌲​
Immer noch Sommer 🌞
Sunny Afternoon ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2GmzyeeXnQ *the kinks- you really got me
www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4DV-5d6a5g the kinks all day and all of the night*


----------



## EmilS (13 Aug. 2022)

My Heart Cries for You​Cryin' Time​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wDUNz6ZuWs *Die Woodys - Fichtl's Lied*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTz12bOprB4 *Ray Charles - I've Got A Woman*


----------



## EmilS (14 Aug. 2022)

Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood - Elusive Dreams​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKQSqYm6yI0 Rabauken - Warte Warte nur ein Weilchen
www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLflYsAzrlA Rabauken - Hey mein Freund


----------



## EmilS (15 Aug. 2022)

Vanilla Fudge - Some velvet morning​
Lee Hazlewood - Nancy Sinatra - Some Velvet Morning​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Aug. 2022)

https://nippyshare.com/v/2fb3dd Lieblingslied aller Hochbauazubis?
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MzHXj9IGPk Bei Müllers hat's gebrannt - Kinderlieder zum Mitsingen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Vanilla Fudge - Some velvet morning​


www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dJO47d26kc Vanilla Fudge "Keep Me Hangin' On" on The Ed Sullivan Show
www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3bjMtqpGBw The Supremes-You Keep Me Hangin' On


----------



## EmilS (16 Aug. 2022)

Kutt erop​


----------



## EmilS (16 Aug. 2022)

Kim Wilde - Cambodia​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Aug. 2022)

Die Ähnlichkeit ist mir gestern aufgefallen. Wird auch im Wikipedia-Artikel zum Lied festgestellt.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms-fwMNFZlo Fehrbelliner Reitermarsch
www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPhqU--Mq1A Rocky Balboa - Theme Song


----------



## EmilS (17 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Die Ähnlichkeit ist mir gestern aufgefallen. Wird auch im Wikipedia-Artikel zum Lied festgestellt.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms-fwMNFZlo Fehrbelliner Reitermarsch
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPhqU--Mq1A Rocky Balboa - Theme Song


Alles nur geklaut​


----------



## didi33 (17 Aug. 2022)

Helfried - Regentropfen

...die an dein Fenster tropfen...,
Kellerasseln, die in Deinen Teller prasseln.


----------



## TNT (17 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Alles nur geklaut​



Oder so


----------



## didi33 (17 Aug. 2022)

JBO - Mei Alde is im Playboy drin


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTu5ltfX2dw The White Stripes - We're Going To Be Friends 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXZcJojTucg Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen (1972)


----------



## EmilS (18 Aug. 2022)

Whole Lotta Shakin' ​
Roll Over Beethoven​


----------



## TNT (18 Aug. 2022)

Susan Raye: L.A. International Airport


----------



## didi33 (19 Aug. 2022)

Aerosmith - Janie' s got a Gun


----------



## EmilS (19 Aug. 2022)

Buddy Holly & The Crickets - That'll Be The Day​


----------



## TNT (19 Aug. 2022)

Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven *unplugged*

Nach diesem traurigen Song braucht es einen Fröhlichen hinterher

Eric Clapton - San Francisco Bay Blues *unplugged*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=C78HBp-Youk Mozart - "Leck mich im Arsch"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgoZV2yRo54 Lucky, Lucky, Lucky Me (1950) - Evelyn Knight and The Ray Charles Singers
www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-xsosv6uM0 Tarantella Napoletana


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Whole Lotta Shakin​


www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dC0DseCyYE *Jerry Lee Lewis -Whole Lotta Shakin Going On (Live 1964)*​


----------



## EmilS (20 Aug. 2022)

Good Golly Miss Molly​


----------



## didi33 (20 Aug. 2022)

Bullet - Rolling Home


----------



## didi33 (20 Aug. 2022)

Quiet Riot - Cum on feel the Noize


----------



## TNT (20 Aug. 2022)

DJ Robin x Schürze - Layla (Official Video) 

​
Klick me


DJ Robin x Schürze - Layla (Daniel Cain - Hardstyle REMIX) 

​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (20 Aug. 2022)

ARCH ENEMY – The Watcher (OFFICIAL VIDEO) 

​
Klick me


Motörhead - Motörhead [German TV appearance 1981] 

​
Klöck me


Motörhead - Motörhead Live - No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith - HD Video Remaster 





​
Klöck me


----------



## TNT (20 Aug. 2022)

Dave Grohl - Smells Like Teen Spirit​Klick me

Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop​Klick me

Addams Family dancing Blitzkrieg Bop by The Ramones​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (21 Aug. 2022)

Radiohead - Creep​Klick me


Dirkschneider - Princess of the Dawn (Wacken 2022)​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (21 Aug. 2022)

LOVEBITES - When Destinies Align​Klick me

LOVEBITES - Eagle Fly Free "Helloween cover"​Klick me


----------



## TNT (21 Aug. 2022)

Nightwish - She Is My Sin (Wacken 2013)​Klick me


NIGHTWISH - Ever Dream (WACKEN 2013)​Klick me

Nightwish - Storytime (WACKEN 2013)​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (21 Aug. 2022)

Als Rammstein noch klein und unbekannt waren, ohne Feuer, Raketen ect....aber der Sound genial und in dieser Besetzung spielen noch heute

Rammstein - Weisses Fleisch [Live] @ Bizarre Festival 1996 [HD] 720p​
Klick me


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> didi33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Quiet Riot - Cum on feel the Noize
> ...


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Good Golly Miss Molly​


www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEtOMrXJFTw Little Richard- Lucille- Live at Rock & Roll Revival, Toronto Varsity Stadium-'69 1969


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkNePP0DX1A Mozart ‐ Canon in 3 Parts in B‐flat major, K 382d／233∶ “Leck mir den Arsch fein recht schön sauber”


----------



## EmilS (21 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> DJ Robin x Schürze - Layla (Official Video)


Mit Altersbeschränkung?


----------



## TNT (21 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Mit Altersbeschränkung?


Lächerlich, oder?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Aug. 2022)

https://www.xup.in/dl,15465450/kyrie_eleison_360p.mp4/ Kyrie eleison - Lord of the flies (1963)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2A65wmDIcA Mozart - Requiem in D Minor, K. 626: II. Kyrie Eleison


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Lächerlich, oder?


Wenn Sexdienstleistungen in Deutschand verboten wären würde es ja Sinn machen, aber so


----------



## didi33 (22 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Sexdienstleistungen


Meinst du so etwas? Extra - Lolita


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Aug. 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> Meinst du so etwas? Extra - Lolita


Muss auch verboten werden:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC79IAEtmEE Spider Murphy Gang - Skandal im Sperrbezirk 1989
www.youtube.com/watch?v=feuUQ6CqnMw Spider Murphy Gang - Ich schau dich an


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Aug. 2022)

https://url.rw/?https://youtu.be/m91ZmJrNq4w?t=155+ Fredl Fesl - Ritter Hadubrand


----------



## TNT (22 Aug. 2022)

Das hat man früher ganz schnell abgedreht wenn die Eltern ins Zimmer kamen 🤗

Extrabreit -- Annemarie


----------



## EmilS (22 Aug. 2022)

Missverständlich?
Anna - Lassmichreinlassmichraus​
Eindeutig
Eisenpimmel- Fotzenpimmelbahn​


----------



## EmilS (22 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> https://www.xup.in/dl,15465450/kyrie_eleison_360p.mp4/ Kyrie eleison - Lord of the flies (1963)
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2A65wmDIcA Mozart - Requiem in D Minor, K. 626: II. Kyrie Eleison


Hallelujah!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Aug. 2022)

https://gofile.io/d/IirN0b Kann man immer wieder als Kommentar gebrauchen!



TNT schrieb:


> Das hat man früher ganz schnell abgedreht wenn die Eltern ins Zimmer kamen 🤗
> 
> Extrabreit -- Annemarie


So einige Mädchen mussten wegen Musiktiteln einiges mitmachen: Elke, Claudia, Rosemarie...?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlGtOv-QEQQ La Adelita - Amparo Ochoa


----------



## EmilS (23 Aug. 2022)

*Viva la Revolución Mexicana*​La Tumba Abandonada - Los Alegres de Terán ​


----------



## TNT (23 Aug. 2022)

Rammstein - Rammlied


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=phBThlPTBEg Dmitri Shostakovich - Waltz No. 2 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E6b3swbnWg Chopin - Nocturne op.9 No.2


----------



## EmilS (24 Aug. 2022)

Verdi: Il Trovatore - Zigeunerchor​_(Tschuldigung: Chor der Rotationseuropäer)_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuzQraV8d1Q Wir haben Hunger, Hunger, Hunger
www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLTPG851ySA Spiel Mit (1985) - Wir haben hunger, wir haben durst


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Verdi: Il Trovatore - Zigeunerchor​_(Tschuldigung: Chor der Rotationseuropäer)_


Grad noch mal die Kurve gekriegt


----------



## EmilS (24 Aug. 2022)

Libiamo Brindisi​
La Dona e mobile​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvlv5qrhDUM The Communards - Never Can Say Goodbye 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v41kAb3osI The Communards - So Cold The Night


----------



## EmilS (25 Aug. 2022)

Summer Is Over​


----------



## TNT (25 Aug. 2022)

Bob Seeger - Old Time Rock'n'Roll


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ocyk0OgyWY Bilderbuch - Maschin
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZwTeyw8c8g Die Ärzte - Himmelblau


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Summer Is Over​


www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZQWr7cF0eY The Doors - Summer's Almost Gone
Im Vergleich mit dem letzten Jahr war dieser ziemlich heiß und widerlich, aber jetzt ist das Schlimmste überstanden.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Aug. 2022)

https://www.xup.in/dl,72432903/luise_von_finckh_8F4824F59968734092DADD29FBA255A0_video_dashinit.mp4/ 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhaUnHJjS8A Lovin' You · Minnie Riperton


----------



## EmilS (26 Aug. 2022)

Julie Driscoll Brian Auger & Trinity - Wheels On Fire​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Aug. 2022)

https://gofile.io/d/Uatkgn Led Zeppelin - Moby Dick (Live at The Royal Albert Hall 1970) Ohne Schlagzeugsolo.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxdMqiKI08g *THE BYRDS - This Wheels' On Fire (1968)*


----------



## Torpedotreffer (27 Aug. 2022)

am liebsten Radiopop


----------



## EmilS (27 Aug. 2022)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:
Los Incas - El condor pasa 1963​
Paul Simon & Garfunkel - El Condor Pasa​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpBTgmPgFxs  Thin Lizzy - Cowboy Song live at The Rainbow 1978 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnD6-HAeZsk DER RIXDORFER


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Aug. 2022)

Janis Joplin sang auch deutsch: www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruxo0TY9s3U Gruselig
So sahen damals die 14-jährigen aus
Fahndungsfotos der RAF im Hintergrund


----------



## EmilS (28 Aug. 2022)

INDIANA JONES and The Last Crusade:  Der Koniggratzer March (1989)​


----------



## EmilS (28 Aug. 2022)

Zur Meinungsfreiheit;
Konstantin Wecker - Die Gedanken sind frei ​


----------



## bloub (28 Aug. 2022)

Hanabie - Neet game


und als spass 

Electric Callboy - Hurrikan

vorsicht, die erste hälfte ist eine recht exakte Interpretation des deutschen Schlagers, die 2. Hälfte dann nicht mehr so, für den durchschnittlichen Schlagerfan ist das absolut nix trotz Mia Julia


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Aug. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDk2NjUwNTYzL21hZGVsaW5ld2lsbGVyc18zNjQ1OTE2NDkwMUY0MERFNjdDNUM5MTdCN0U5NzU4NV92aWRlb19kYXNoaW5pdC5tcDQv


www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-WrzSjcK3I NENA - Nur geträumt


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Aug. 2022)

bloub schrieb:


> Electric Callboy - Hurrikan
> 
> vorsicht, die erste hälfte ist eine recht exakte Interpretation des deutschen Schlagers, die 2. Hälfte dann nicht mehr so, für den durchschnittlichen Schlagerfan ist das absolut nix trotz Mia Julia


Trifft die Einfallslosigkeit des aktuellen Schlagers perfekt

Das ist dann eher "mein" Schlager: www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2xFfjSRxP8 Deine Spuren Im Sand - Howard Carpendale 1975


----------



## EmilS (29 Aug. 2022)

Hannes Wader - Spaniens Himmel​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2022)

Ich kenne nur den siebenten Himmel der Liebe: www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMMHxYkgBvc


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=k777g1jp9RI Country Joe & the Fish - Country Joe & the Fish (1966)


----------



## EmilS (30 Aug. 2022)

Vielleicht werd' ich doch langsam alt​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-lV4Y0dk7M "Horch, was kommt von draußen rein"


----------



## EmilS (31 Aug. 2022)

Als die Römer frech geworden​


----------



## EmilS (31 Aug. 2022)

Gruppensex im Altersheim​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Vielleicht werd' ich doch langsam alt​


Du und Reinhard seid es schon. Ich auch!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzjRVSP_vw8 Portishead- Hunter Neben Nirvana und White Stripes meine Lieblingsgruppe der 90er. Fällt mir zumindest grad keine weitere ein.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGHp9QLCjGk Glow


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Gruppensex im Altersheim​


www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOMPiAHXoY0 Die ärzte - Omaboy
Nein, dann doch lieber unter 30-jährige


----------



## EmilS (1 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Nein, dann doch lieber unter 30-jährige


Wenn eine solche noch ran lässt


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Wenn eine solche noch ran lässt


Das interessiert mich schon lange nicht mehr. Im Altersheim müsste ich dann auf hübsche Altenpflegerinnen hoffen, deren Anblick mir das Grauen erträglicher macht.


----------



## EmilS (1 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich schon lange nicht mehr.


Denk nochmal darüber nach. Vielleicht hilft ein Inserat: 
Suche nette Partnerin zum Bumsen​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Denk nochmal darüber nach. Vielleicht hilft ein Inserat:
> Suche nette Partnerin zum Bumsen​


Suche nette Partnerin zum B....n ​Keine Manieren, die alten Männer. Heißt deine Puffmutter etwa Layla?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3izzO6k2HqY Maim Maim - This is Israel - Israeli folk songs and dances
www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWRCJhsz5t4 France Gall - Laisse tomber les filles 1964
"Laisse tomber les filles" heißt gar nicht "Steinigt die Kinder"
https://www.xup.in/dl,22082979/Lucie-Hollmann--Kroymann.mp4/


----------



## EmilS (2 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWRCJhsz5t4 France Gall - Laisse tomber les filles 1964


Wie hieß es früher noch? Man muss die Weiber feiern, wie sie fallen. 

Themawechsel:
Reinhard Mey - Trilogie auf Frau Pohl​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Sep. 2022)

Von Emma Pohl zu Emma Peel


----------



## EmilS (2 Sep. 2022)

Johnny Cash;​Bonanza​Ghost Riders In The Sky​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Sep. 2022)

https://nippyshare.com/v/898631 





DEEP PURPLE Strange Kind Of Woman LIVE 1972 DENMARK Geheule mp4


DEEP PURPLE Strange Kind Of Woman LIVE 1972 DENMARK Geheule mp4




nippyshare.com




www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub73Wkbyzzw DEEP PURPLE - Strange Kind of Woman LIVE 1972 DENMARK


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Sep. 2022)

Effi Netzer Singers
Yevarechecha 
Av Harachaman 
Marussia
---------------------------------


----------



## TNT (3 Sep. 2022)

Love is like Oxygen - Sweet


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1Mf7Zsc9A4 THE TROGGS Any Way That You Want Me
www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJm_abdapvo Thin Lizzy Don't Believe A Word Live BBC Old Grey Whistle Test 1979


----------



## didi33 (4 Sep. 2022)

The Hu - This is Mongol

Auf *Bandcamp* entdeckt und für gut empfunden.


----------



## EmilS (4 Sep. 2022)

The Hollies - Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSUZ02Z2kIo Lolita - Seemann, deine Heimat ist das Meer 1960 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT33nXMgJCs Harald Sack Ziegler - Lied Der Königin


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> The Hollies - Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress​


Völlig zurecht!


----------



## EmilS (5 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Harald Sack Ziegler - Lied Der Königin


Die Stimme von Harald geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack! 

⚓ Freddy Quinn ⛵​Junge, komm bald wieder​Die Gitarre und das Meer​


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Wer auf der Suche nach einem Song für seinen Suizid ist, der käme zweifellos in Frage....😵‍💫

Polly Wolly Doodle

Eben bei Monk gehört 🤯


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Sep. 2022)

Dudelsack ohne Königin. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lJYq6bjHTQ Der Gesangsspiel ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache. Ich find ihn klasse!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Sep. 2022)

Auch ein Lied über den freiwilligen Abgang.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=fND_Y6OgsDs The Velvet Underground - After Hours

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdwI2vTRMLY The Velvet Underground - Sad Song


----------



## EmilS (6 Sep. 2022)

The Doors - People Are Strange​


----------



## EmilS (6 Sep. 2022)

DIXIE'S LAND​YELLOW ROSE OF TEXAS​


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Die Feisten

Junggesellenabschied mit über 50


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoS9FOu1hmg The Doors - Wintertime Love
www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjhl__7Y3N4 Jethro Tull - Sweet Dream


----------



## EmilS (7 Sep. 2022)

Heisser Sand​


----------



## didi33 (7 Sep. 2022)

Geier Sturzflug - Korken auf dem Wasser


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Sep. 2022)

Nilam Farooq Metallica Stories • Instagram(1) mp4


Nilam Farooq Metallica Stories • Instagram(1) mp4




nippyshare.com




www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384 Metallica: Enter Sandman


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmopYuF4BzY Elvis Presley.... Thats Alright (Mama)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eY7bGaccWI Johnny Cash - Bird On A Wire


----------



## didi33 (8 Sep. 2022)

Extreme - Hip today


----------



## EmilS (8 Sep. 2022)

Leonard Cohen:​Bird On The Wire​So Long, Marianne​


----------



## didi33 (8 Sep. 2022)

Motörhead – God Save The Queen​


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Motörhead - God was never on your side


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Sep. 2022)

Mit 96 kann man auch mal sterben.




__





Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io





www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOHrOegiF10 Händel - Funeral March from Saul Oratorio 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYELAu9hqdU Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary


----------



## EmilS (9 Sep. 2022)

Ob Charles III genauso erfolgreich regieren wird wie seine Vorgänger (Charles I und Charles II)?

Rule, Britannia!​


----------



## TNT (9 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Ob Charles III genauso erfolgreich regieren wird wie seine Vorgänger?
> 
> Rule, Britannia!​


Auf alle Fälle nicht so lang 🤭


----------



## TNT (10 Sep. 2022)

Motörhead - R.A.M.O.N.E.S. Live Full-HD​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rMfPvv3BMs Metric - Combat Baby
www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEsr5Mm3JfE Metric - Dead Disco


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Sep. 2022)

https://url.rw/?https://youtu.be/6rT-2F-pbaM?t=278 Nilam & Metallica
Das Publikum geht mit wie eine Mumienausstellung


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWRmsoBXAUw The Who - Young Man Blues 
*Keith Moon* Das schnelle Schlagzeugspiel gefällt mir am besten!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtC_l4kz7yw The Beatles - What Goes On


----------



## didi33 (13 Sep. 2022)

Hat man
Kleptomanie
kommen die
Polizisten
und am Ende der 
Kerkermeister 🙂


----------



## EmilS (13 Sep. 2022)

Juliette Gréco - Embrasse-moi​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec69nT3--WE Mia. - Alles Neu


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4J8VrprrGE Dr. John - Gris-Gris Gumbo Ya Ya


https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDExNTM0MTQ2L0RyLl9Kb2huX1RoZV9OaWdodF9UcmlwcGVyXy1fWnVfWnVfTWFtb3UubXA0Lw==


----------



## Gucky (14 Sep. 2022)

New Order - Blue Monday


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cAL2qW-IQ4 Maurice Ravel - Shéhérazade, ouverture de féerie


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0RibdhrqPo Coleman Hawkins - Blue Moon


----------



## TNT (16 Sep. 2022)

Dropkick Murphys - Cadence To Arms/Do or Die​
Klick

Dropkick Murphys - The Dirty Glass - Live on Lansdowne​
Klick

Dropkick Murphys - "Johnny, I Hardly Knew Ya"​
Klick


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNug5QGVwSE Mary Hopkin - Goodbye


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Sep. 2022)

Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io




www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqfMJavH474 1. FC Köln Torhymne
www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJpTDLVx6aQ De Räuber - Denn wenn et Trömmelche jeht

Bald jeht et widder loss!


hiding referer...


----------



## EmilS (17 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> De Räuber - Denn wenn et Trömmelche jeht


Jedes Jahr im Winter ....
Irgendwie bist du mit der Zeit durcheinander gekommen, du hast noch Zeit bis November!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPkDK9OT5Ug Country Joe and the Fish - Donovan´s Reef
www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsgKZb9jQ1s Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr im Winter ....
> Irgendwie bist du mit der Zeit durcheinander gekommen, du hast noch Zeit bis November!


Hab die Torhymne im Fernsehen gehört.
Bayrische Polka​


----------



## EmilS (18 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Bayrische Polka​


Wenn es schon bayrische Volksmusik sein muss, dann bitte so


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Sep. 2022)

Wenn es schon bayrische Volksmusik sein muss, dann bitte so
"Dicke Titten" nicht auf irgendeinem Index gelandet?

Geht doch auch anders: *Frühling in Paris*

Ich steh nur noch auf alte Schönheiten: https://gofile.io/d/g5aCIO
Die Ärzte - Omaboy


----------



## EmilS (19 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Ich steh nur noch auf alte Schönheiten


ICH NICHT!
Young Girl​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> ICH NICHT!
> Young Girl​


Und die werte Frau Emil S. ist noch süße 18?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=62ZJn0cTASo The WHO - I Can See For Miles


----------



## TNT (20 Sep. 2022)

Ihr 2 Kasperl 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## EmilS (20 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Und die werte Frau Emil S. ist noch süße 18?


Man wird doch nochmal träumen dürfen!
Oh, Pretty Woman


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Sep. 2022)

Träume, Wunschvorstellungen sind ja auch meist besser als die Realität.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbU3zdAgiX8


----------



## EmilS (21 Sep. 2022)

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore​


----------



## EmilS (22 Sep. 2022)

No Milk Today​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> No Milk Today​


Irrtum: Vollmich


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Sep. 2022)

Fast 1 Milliarde Aufrufe allein bei youtube.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ George Michael - Careless Whisper


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PrbCZktFFU Die Ärzte - Nichts in der Welt


----------



## EmilS (23 Sep. 2022)

Mungo Jerry –The Pushbike​


----------



## TNT (23 Sep. 2022)

Man denkt ja immer zuerst an Status Quo... aber *Nein *der Song stammt aus der Feder von John Fogerty (CCR)

John Fogerty - Rocking All Over The World(The Concert At Royal Albert Hall).mpg​Klickinger

Das kommt raus, wenn 2 der besten Rockmusiker aller Zeiten zusammen performen

Springsteen And Fogerty - Rockin' All Over The World - Hyde Park, London, Jul 14, 2012​Klick


----------



## TNT (23 Sep. 2022)

Irish flight delayed so trad session started between DaoiríFarrell, Geoff Kinsella and Robbie Walsh.​
Klick

Frustrated, delayed passengers get a surprise by The Gentlemen Trio (GENTRI) in Kansas City Airport​
Klick


----------



## TNT (23 Sep. 2022)

Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction (Live, Sofia 2010) [HD]​
Klick

Slayer - Angel Of Death / Raining Blood (Big 4)​
Klick


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=POlaR26dD1Y *Pink Floyd - Bike*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Sep. 2022)

Direkt von der Wiesn auf die Piste?





Lisamariekoroll 51451034 565723660569907 88762731499694405 N Mp4 00 00 04 799 00 00 06 570 mp4


Lisamariekoroll 51451034 565723660569907 88762731499694405 N Mp4 00 00 04 799 00 00 06 570 mp4




nippyshare.com




Schifoan ​


----------



## bloub (24 Sep. 2022)

One Ok Rock - We Are (Live)


----------



## TNT (25 Sep. 2022)

Der deutsche Schlager ist skrupellos, wenn es darum geht, sich absolut lächerlich zu machen....

einen Klassiker so zu verunstalten und dann noch mit Playback - FURCHTBAR!!!! 

Bernhard Brink - Ich wär' so gern wie du 2010​Wer brechen will


----------



## TNT (25 Sep. 2022)

Ramones - Rock N' Roll High School (Official Music Video)​Klick


----------



## TNT (25 Sep. 2022)

GIVE PEACE A CHANCE. (Ultimate Mix, 2020) - Plastic Ono Band (official music video HD)​Klick


----------



## TNT (25 Sep. 2022)

SABATON - Primo Victoria (Official Music Video)​Klick


----------



## TNT (25 Sep. 2022)

Marianne Faithfull -- The Ballad Of Lucy Jordan HD​Klick


----------



## TNT (25 Sep. 2022)

The original sirtaki Zorbas - Mikis Theodorakis​klickikikiiiikiii

Volare - Domenico Modugno - Nel blu dipinto di blu​Klick


----------



## EmilS (25 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Direkt von der Wiesn auf die Piste?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht so mein Sport!
Kokomo​Sloop John B​


----------



## EmilS (25 Sep. 2022)

Gitte Haenning - Am Sonntag ... ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Sep. 2022)

Sophiafloersch 1643B70240263FF9AF450A349DE65EBC Video Dashinit mp4


Sophiafloersch 1643B70240263FF9AF450A349DE65EBC Video Dashinit mp4




nippyshare.com




www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0Rz-uP4Mk Elvis Presley - Jailhouse Rock 

Mitsingen verboten: https://gofile.io/d/RlDBM2


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrkarP3-5j4 *Peter Alexander - Bambina*


----------



## EmilS (25 Sep. 2022)

Rock-A-Beatin' Boogie​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Sep. 2022)

Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io




www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbvBC6t_YlQ Ein Freund, ein guter Freund - Die Drei von der Tankstelle


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Rock-A-Beatin' Boogie​


Dazu haben wir vor 40 Jahren auf Partys getanzt!


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Dazu haben wir vor 40 Jahren auf Partys getanzt!


Let's Twist Again​


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Italien hat gewählt  und die alten Gespenster kommen aus den Gräbern hervor 
Giovinezza! ​Die Zeiten von
Avanti Popolo - Bandiera Rossa​sind wohl vorbei!


----------



## EmilS (27 Sep. 2022)

Sweet - Fox On The Run​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Sep. 2022)

Ingfried Hoffmann - Guten Flug!  ​Ingfried Hoffmann - Robbi, Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt ​Ingfried Hoffmann - Teleskoparm​
Bis irgendeinem einfällt, die Rollenbilder oder was auch immer in der Serie sind irgendwo möglicherweise sexistisch, rassistisch, politisch nicht korrekt oder was auch immer, und die Serie wird aus Rücksicht auf wen auch immer nie mehr ausgestrahlt


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Go Your Own Way​


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Wehmütiger Rückblick auf die bessere Jahreszeit
Summer Wind​Summer Wine​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcXyqjtuqQQ Rakoczy Marsch


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Narrhalla Marsch​


----------



## TNT (29 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Sweet - Fox On The Run​



An Peinlichkeit nicht zu überbieten 🤮🤮🤮🤮

Scorpions - Fuchs geh voran


----------



## didi33 (29 Sep. 2022)

Gengis Khan - Possessed By The Wolf​


----------



## didi33 (29 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> An Peinlichkeit nicht zu überbieten 🤮🤮🤮🤮
> 
> Scorpions - Fuchs geh voran


Was die wohl damals eingeworfen haben?


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Dschinghis Khan - Dschinghis Khan ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Narrhalla Marsch​


Liebe NarrhallesInnen

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHwVBirqD2s Elton John - I'm Still Standing 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkEXfVsQpUQ Neil Young - Sedan Delivery


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Sep. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IibCkr_JCk *Dschinghis Khan - Rasputin*


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Boney M. - Rasputin​
Übrigens: Der kommende Montag ist
Hooray! hooray! It's a holiday​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlq3867YR20 _Gaudeamus Igitur_


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlq3867YR20 _Gaudeamus Igitur_


Da ich ja noch Latein-Unterricht auf der Schule hatte, durften wir dieses Lied so gegen Ende der Schulzeit auch auswendig lernen und im Unterricht singen.
O Alte Burschenherrlichkeit​


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Ich bin der Doktor Eisenbart​Lützows wilde verwegene Jagd​


----------



## TNT (1 Okt. 2022)

Helloween - Power - Live in Sao Paulo​Klick

Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers (Official Video)​
Klick me


----------



## TNT (2 Okt. 2022)

Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll -- Live Video (Madison Square Garden 1973) Original Records​
Klick me


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Da ich ja noch Latein-Unterricht auf der Schule hatte, durften wir dieses Lied so gegen Ende der Schulzeit auch auswendig lernen und im Unterricht singen.
> O Alte Burschenherrlichkeit​


Als die Burschen sich noch männlich fühlten, wenn das Gesicht von Schmissen verschandelt wurde


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Okt. 2022)

Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused​Deep Purple - Wring That Neck​


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Als die Burschen sich noch männlich fühlten, wenn das Gesicht von Schmissen verschandelt wurde


Dabei habe ich nicht mitgemacht!
Schoener fremder Mann​


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Theo, wir fahr'n nach Lodz​


----------



## TNT (2 Okt. 2022)

Spider Murphy Gang: Achterbahn


----------



## tsunami (3 Okt. 2022)

Gerade eine Collage gemacht ein Hammer Song 
Stevie Nicks , Tom Petty - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Okt. 2022)

Fritz Wunderlich - Kein Feuer, keine Kohle kann brennen so


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald​


Deutsche Version
Andrea Doria ​Ein Satz, der leider immer aktuell ist!


----------



## EmilS (4 Okt. 2022)

A Horse with No Name​


----------



## Elfman (4 Okt. 2022)

Ich höre ab und zu in die 100000 Platten rein.

Ich liebe keine Band.

Nicht mehr. 

Paolo Nutini. Der ist gut.​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Okt. 2022)

America - The Last Unicorn ​


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Zager & Evans - In the Year 2525​


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Indian Reservation​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Indian Reservation​


Der Weg, den schon unzählige Völker gehen mussten.


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire Extended Version​


----------



## TNT (7 Okt. 2022)

RAMONES & MOTÖRHEAD​
Rammstein - Dicke Titten (Official Video)​


----------



## TNT (7 Okt. 2022)

Bundeswehr Heeresmusikkorps Kassel intoniert "Layla" auf dem Olper Schützenfest​


----------



## TNT (7 Okt. 2022)

Bryan Adams - Summer Of 69 (Live)​
Toto Cutugno - L'Italiano (1983)​
Opus feat S.T.S. - Fürstenfeld (Live, 21. 12. 2021, Opernhaus Graz)​


----------



## TNT (7 Okt. 2022)

Ludwig Hirsch - I lieg am Ruckn | Live aus dem Volkstheater Wien / 1993​
deswegen lass ich mich lieber verbrennen......


----------



## TNT (8 Okt. 2022)

Ramones - Rock N' Roll High School (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zefaQgPqqac Animotion - I Engineer


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Bundeswehr Heeresmusikkorps Kassel intoniert "Layla" auf dem Olper Schützenfest​


Ohne Text kein Problem


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

lieber Layla als so etwas:
Der Parademarsch beim Schützenfest 2016 in Geseke​mit Stechschritt wie einst in Preußen 

Und dann auch noch zum
Petersburger Marsch​


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Marlene Dietrich - Sag mir wo die Blumen sind​


----------



## didi33 (8 Okt. 2022)

John Waits - Tom Traubert' s Blues (Live Rockpalast 1977)

Wolfgang Ambros - Tom Traubert Blues (Ambros singt Waits)

The Pogues - The Band played Waltzing Mathilda


----------



## TNT (8 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> lieber Layla als so etwas:
> Der Parademarsch beim Schützenfest 2016 in Geseke​mit Stechschritt wie einst in Preußen
> 
> Und dann auch noch zum
> Petersburger Marsch​


Ja dann doch viel lieber diese Herren.....das ist SENSATIONELL!!!!!!! 

Royal Marines Corps of Drums and Top Secret Drum Corps | The Bands of HM Royal Marines​
Fast 10 Millionen Aufrufe - da muss es besonders sein


----------



## TNT (8 Okt. 2022)

Toto Cutugno - L'Italiano (1983)​


wer* Gianna Nanninis Titten* sehen will....ab 1.30min

GIANNA NANNINI - America (Rock am Ring 1985, Germany)​


----------



## TNT (8 Okt. 2022)

Klaus Lage Band - 1000 und 1 Nacht​
Joachim Witt - Goldener Reiter​
Kraftwerk - Das Model​
DÖF - Codo​
Peter Schilling - Major Tom​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Okt. 2022)

War ich noch nie, wollt ich noch nie hin, werd ich auch niemals hinfahren.


https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE5NjUzMTA3Lzc2NEY5QTM3MDMwRDJENUZGOUMzMzI2MjdGMUQ5OTlFX3ZpZGVvX2Rhc2hpbml0Lm1wNC8=


Champs Elysées​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Okt. 2022)

So muss Oper klingen!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyBX2k2M43Q Mozart: Overture - "Die Zauberflöte"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> wer* Gianna Nanninis Titten* sehen will....ab 1.30min​


Auf keinen Fall!!! Hab ich noch nie als Frau wahrgenommen, ganz im Gegensatz zu ihr *KIM WILDE*
Geschwindigkeit bei nippyshare ist zurzeit eher suboptimal.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Okt. 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> John Waits - Tom Traubert' s Blues (Live Rockpalast 1977)


Der Gesangsstil ist für die Stimme sicher nicht gesund.

Der konnte wahrscheinlich gar nicht anders singen:
Howlin' Wolf - I Ain't Superstitious ​


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> War ich noch nie, wollt ich noch nie hin, werd ich auch niemals hinfahren.


Dein Problem 
Paris s'éveille​Sous le ciel de Paris​


----------



## TNT (9 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall!!! Hab ich noch nie als Frau wahrgenommen, ganz im Gegensatz zu ihr *KIM WILDE*
> Geschwindigkeit bei nippyshare ist zurzeit eher suboptimal.


Schade dass sie nicht rausrutschen 😪


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha7HY1DtZtw Jethro Tull - Bungle in the Jungle


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Schade dass sie nicht rausrutschen 😪


Bei ihr war die "Gefahr" auch gegeben.​Sabrina Salerno ​​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Dein Problem
> Paris s'éveille​Sous le ciel de Paris​


Hinter den Kulissen von Paris ist das Leben noch einmal so süß​


----------



## TNT (10 Okt. 2022)

Charlie Dore - Pilot of the Airwaves


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

From the Beginning​


----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)

John John Denver - Leaving on a Jetplane


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

The Seekers - I'll Never Find Another You​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8eRDkiwGMM Captain Beefheart - Electricity
www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4V-GengxMc Tom Waits - Yesterday Is Here


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

The Godmother of Rock’n’Roll – Sister Rosetta Tharpe​Shout, Sister, Shout​Rock Me​
This Train​​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9fC9aJd-U Bloodhound Gang - The Ballad Of Chasey Lain


EmilS schrieb:


> From the Beginning​


Der Anfang erinnert an: www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwPWGUhEtP0 YES - Roundabout


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9fC9aJd-U Bloodhound Gang - The Ballad Of Chasey Lain


Interessantes Personal im Studio , nur der Kerl am Schluss


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Die heiße Schlacht am kalten Buffet​Es gibt Tage, da wünscht' ich, ich wär' mein Hund​Was kann schöner sein auf Erden, als Politiker zu werden​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_MjCqQoLLA The Beatles - Hey Jude

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz8NSvmAaDw Funny Song · Cavendish Music


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Joe Dassin - L'été indien​


----------



## TNT (14 Okt. 2022)

KISS - I Was Made For Lovin' You (Live At Dodger Stadium 1998)​klick


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9kFHZTFf1w The Stooges - I Need Somebody


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

You're Sixteen​


----------



## didi33 (15 Okt. 2022)

Welcher Strafbestand hier wohl erfüllt wird?
The Singing Sheep - Baa Baa Black Sheep


----------



## TNT (15 Okt. 2022)

John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads (from The Wildlife Concert)​
Amazing Grace with more than 200 bagpipes; live in Berlin​


----------



## TNT (15 Okt. 2022)

Kai Hansen "Victim Of Fate" (Live at Wacken) feat Frank Beck - Album "XXX - Thank You Wacken"​

Billy Idol, Miley Cyrus - Rebel Yell (Live)​


----------



## TNT (15 Okt. 2022)

Miley Cyrus and Metallica “Nothing Else Matters” Live on the Stern Show​
Miley ist wesentlich mehr als Zunge rausstrecken und nackt sein, ihre Stimme ist genial


Woodstock 1994 Highlights - Zombie - The Cranberries - 8/12/1994 - Woodstock 94​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol - White Wedding ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Okt. 2022)

Die ersten beiden Alben hab ich mir damals noch als Kassette gekauft.
The Cranberries - How 
The Cranberries - Linger


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

Aphrodite's Child It's Five O' Clock​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Okt. 2022)

Das neue Meisterwerk von Zsa Zsa Inci
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqxgIytESug*


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Toutes les femmes sont belles​


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Qu'elle est belle​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Okt. 2022)

Bläck Fööss - Frankreich Frankreich​


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Bläck Fööss - Frankreich Frankreich​


Pressebericht:
Doppelter Abschied für die Bläck Fööss an Silvester! Die beiden legendären Urgesteine Ernst „Erry“ Josef Stoklosa (74) und Günther Antonius „Bömmel“ Lückerath (74) sagen endgültig „Tschö“!
Schon am Dienstag hatte „Bömmel“ bei der offiziellen Verkündung Tränen in den Augen. Dazu kommt, dass die Kultband bei seinem Abschied auch noch ihr allerletztes Silvesterkonzert in der Lanxess Arena gibt. Es ist der Höhepunkt der großen Jubiläumstour (50 + 2 Jahre).

Tommy Engel & Bläck Fööss - Bläck Fööss 50 plus 2​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Okt. 2022)

Hübsches Kerlchen!




www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7_wP-dJY6A Lilian Harvey - Irgendwo auf der Welt


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Okt. 2022)

Jetzt morgens an die Kaffebud


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIzsZhQjRo4  Thin Lizzy - Southbound Live


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Hobo Blues​


----------



## TNT (21 Okt. 2022)

Green Day - Holiday [Live]​
Miley Cyrus - Live from Whisky a Go Go - Zombie ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtQF0lUEi-E Spider Murphy Gang - Rock'n Roll Rendezvous


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Ich bin leider viel zu faul​


----------



## r2m (22 Okt. 2022)

Peter Cornelius - Du wirst mi nimmer ändern​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Ich bin leider viel zu faul​


"Ich halt still wie n Huhn am Grill."
Das reicht vielen Männern völlig aus.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Okt. 2022)

"Western"-Trilogie 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QeuQPdi3W0 Die Ärzte - Micha
www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9GQypL216A Die Ärzte - El Cattivo
www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9QACE39Ik8 Die Ärzte - Kopfhaut


----------



## tsunami (23 Okt. 2022)

Cat Stevens – Lady D'Arbanville​


----------



## didi33 (23 Okt. 2022)

TOBIAS SAMMET'S AVANTASIA - Kill The Pain Away (feat. Floor Jansen)​


----------



## r2m (23 Okt. 2022)

*Hubert Kah - Wenn der Mond die Sonne berührt*


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

tsunami schrieb:


> Cat Stevens – Lady D'Arbanville​


Yusuf İslam talaal bedru aleyna​


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

El Cálamo - TALA AL BADRU ALAINA​
_(Nur so zur Erinnerung: In so einer Gegend ist auch das Christentum entstanden)_


----------



## r2m (24 Okt. 2022)

*Moti Special - Cold Days, Hot Nights (Extended Version)*


----------



## TNT (24 Okt. 2022)

Don MacLeans American Pie ist wahrscheinlich jedem bekannt aber ich finde Vincent ist auch wunderbarer Song


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Okt. 2022)

Serien der 80er(die ich gesehen und gemocht habe).

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aClyUL_Amfw Simon & Simon Theme (Intro & Outro)
https://nippyshare.com/v/564b0b Ein Colt für alle Fälle
www.youtube.com/watch?v=99RDVvbKzC4 Hart aber herzlich
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBIgXhiOpeQ Magnum


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Okt. 2022)

r2m schrieb:


> *Moti Special - Cold Days, Hot Nights (Extended Version)*


Hast du deine Jugend auch in den 80ern verlebt?


----------



## r2m (25 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Hast du deine Jugend auch in den 80ern verlebt?



Teilweise - alle 3 Videos und auch die nächsten tragen die musikalische Handschrift eines Produzenten, den ich in den 90ern für mich entdeckt habe. Nach vielen Jahren des Nicht-Beachtens bin ich kürzlich zufällig wieder auf Michael Cretu gestoßen - wahrscheinlich einer der größten Influencer im Bereich deutsche Popmusik der 80ies und 90ies.


----------



## r2m (25 Okt. 2022)

*Sandra - Maria Magdalena (Àngel Casas Show 03.12.1985)*

Am Umhänge-Keyboard übrigens kein Geringerer als Frank Peterson, der später auch noch einen nicht ganz unbedeutenden Weg als Musik-Produzent einschlagen sollte. Die männlichen Backing-Vocals sind bei 'Maria Magdalena' von Hubert Kah eingesungen worden.


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Mackie Messer​


----------



## TNT (25 Okt. 2022)

Gerry and the Pacemakers:

Ferry cross the Mersey


----------



## r2m (25 Okt. 2022)

*Enigma - Sadeness Part 1 (Violent US Remix)*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ZvPSpLxCg Tears For Fears - Mad World


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Mackie Messer​


Die Stimme ist eher nervig.

Lotte Lenya​Seeräuber Jenny


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9J66LY_n2I Krähwinkler Landsturm


----------



## didi33 (26 Okt. 2022)

Mir völlig unbegreiflich das diese Nummer nicht die Liste der besten Popsongs aller Zeiten anführt.🙂

Napoelon XIV - They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eD-H3a8D6E Touch-A, Touch-A, Touch Me
www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRDYqk7I5EQ Captain Beefheart - Autumn's Child


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Okt. 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> Mir völlig unbegreiflich das diese Nummer nicht die Liste der besten Popsongs aller Zeiten anführt.🙂
> 
> Napoelon XIV - They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa!


Dachte sofort an die beiden Lieder, warum auch immer:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kgRoGhoReE Höhner - Mir kumme mit allemann vorbei (Festpiraten) ​www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm-po_FUmvM Bob Dylan - Rainy Day Women #12 & 35


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Okt. 2022)

Cher & Tina Turner ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Okt. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDc2NjM1MDA3L01vbmtleV9CdXR0X0RvZy5tcDQv


Rammstein - Du Riechst So Gut​


----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)

R.I.P Jerry 

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)

Bruce Springsteen - Tougher Than the Rest (Official Video)​


----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)

Opus feat S.T.S. - Fürstenfeld (Live, 21. 12. 2021, Opernhaus Graz)​


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)

Journey - Don't Stop Believin' (Live 1981: Escape Tour - 2022 HD Remaster)​


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)

Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline (Live At The Greek Theatre / 2012)​
Sweet Caroline stadium top 12 songs ​


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)

Tom Jones - Delilah --- Incredible Live Performance Diamond Jubilee Concert​


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)

Los Lobos - La Bamba - 11/26/1989 - Watsonville High School Football Field (Official)​

Desperado - Antonio Banderas - Cancion del Mariachi​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Okt. 2022)

Jefferson Airplane - House at Pooneil Corners - Manhattan Rooftop Concert (1968) https://gofile.io/d/fSuFaO
"_Wake up you fuckers_" ist youtube wohl zu unanständig.



didi33 schrieb:


> Mir völlig unbegreiflich das diese Nummer nicht die Liste der besten Popsongs aller Zeiten anführt.🙂
> 
> Napoelon XIV - They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa!


_And I'll be happy to see those nice young men
In their clean white coats
And they're coming to take me away ha-haaa_
Dann geht´s in die Klapse


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Los Lobos - La Bamba - 11/26/1989 - Watsonville High School Football Field (Official)​
> 
> Desperado - Antonio Banderas - Cancion del Mariachi​


Harry Belafonte - La Bamba ​Linda Ronstadt - Desperado​
Ob es ein spanisches Lied gibt, in dem das Wort _corazón _nicht vorkommt?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> R.I.P Jerry
> 
> Jerry Lee Lewis


Ich dachte, der ist schon ewig tot
"Große Bälle von Feuer" gab´s mal von "Die Original Deutschmacher".


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Okt. 2022)

Bosbach oder Wozniacki?
Caroline


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Lucille​Jerry Lee Lewis & Chuck Berry - Roll Over Beethoven​Jerry Lee Lewis - Whole Lotta Shakin' ​


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Ich dachte, der ist schon ewig tot


Sex, Drugs and Rock'nRoll halten dich offensichtlich am Leben.


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Ob es ein spanisches Lied gibt, in dem das Wort _corazón _nicht vorkommt?


Ja! In so üblen politischen Liedern wie Himno Del Trabajo und ähnlichem.


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)

Und alle singen mit ....  
Wolfgang Petry - Du bist ein Wunder (Live auf Schalke 1998)​


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)

R.E.M. It's the end of the world as we know it (and i feel fine)​


----------



## TNT (30 Okt. 2022)

Rock´n´Roll pur

AC/DC - LIVE London, England, October 27, 1977 Full Concert (AI upscaled pro-shot)​


----------



## TNT (30 Okt. 2022)

Django 3000 - Heidi​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmrRe_zT7Ok Jefferson Airplane - Eskimo Blue Day


----------



## didi33 (30 Okt. 2022)

Silly Symphonies - The Skeleton Dance​Spooky Scary Skeletons - Original Video​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Sex, Drugs and Rock'nRoll halten dich offensichtlich am Leben.


Oder millionenfaches Kopfschütteln: https://nippyshare.com/v/0a3f9



Tierisches Gegenstück: https://nippyshare.com/v/8a082e
Woodpeckers From Space


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Okt. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=74YxZ4tUFrA A Girl Like You Edwyn Collins TFI Friday


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Living In A Ghost Town​


----------



## TNT (31 Okt. 2022)

Mötley Crüe - Kick Start My Heart ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKx1Aorj4gs Johann Strauss - Fledermaus Walzer


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Can Can aus Orpheus in der Unterwelt​Hoffmanns Erzählungen - Barcarole​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FP3iMENRxY Alexandra "Walzer des Sommers"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTSAZAHiOa8 Luciano Pavarotti - Funiculì Funiculà
www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxpY8GYjbQU Hot Dogs - Schaug hi, da liegt a toter Fisch im Wasser


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

La Traviata: “Libiamo, ne’ lieti calici”​


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Ja, mir san mit'm Radl da ​Könnte man fast zur neuen Nationalhymne machen


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Tu si na cosa grande​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTJMUC_PuyU Noi Noi `s isch nix passiert


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Nov. 2022)

*Götterdämmerung Trauermarsch **Wieviele Kilo** Georg Solti bei der Probe und bei der Aufführung verloren hat?*​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Ja, mir san mit'm Radl da​


Ist auch gesund. Luisa Neubauer ist allerdings nicht nach Ägypten geradelt.


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Luisa Neubauer ist allerdings nicht nach Ägypten geradelt.


Geschwommen? Nee, wohl geflogen. 
Über den Wolken​


----------



## TNT (4 Nov. 2022)

The Blues Brothers: Country music Scene​


----------



## TNT (4 Nov. 2022)

Matthias Reim & Santiano - Verdammt, ich lieb dich​


----------



## TNT (4 Nov. 2022)

KISS - I Was Made For Lovin' You (Live At Dodger Stadium 1998)​


----------



## TNT (4 Nov. 2022)

Ich habe sie 4 Jahre vorher auf der "In the Army now" Tour live gesehen.....was für eine geile Stimmung (No Handy Concert)

Knebworth 1990 Status Quo​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yKv3xbfBJc Jethro Tull - Slipstream
www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEDH5lbWlms Jethro Tull - Cheap Day Return


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow?​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL-eI3AdOIg T.Rex - I Love to Boogie
www.youtube.com/shorts/l-ekNlk5VDM The Beatles - Wild Honey Pie


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ich habe sie 4 Jahre vorher auf der "In the Army now" Tour live gesehen.....was für eine geile Stimmung (No Handy Concert)
> 
> Knebworth 1990 Status Quo​


Da waren sie schon fast alte Knacker.

Status Quo - Pictures Of Matchstick Men (1968)


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

I Like To Move It​


----------



## tsunami (7 Nov. 2022)

Kick Musikladen Gogos Girl– It! Zoo - RaveDJ


Mashup featuring Сергей Salem Exclusive Video Channel & Village Girls made at rave.dj




rave.dj


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFmTqAKxkfM James Brown - Please, Please, Please
www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKUf4mnIyu8 Muddy Waters - Baby, Please Don't Go (Live)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Nov. 2022)

tsunami schrieb:


> Kick Musikladen Gogos Girl– It! Zoo - RaveDJ
> 
> 
> Mashup featuring Сергей Salem Exclusive Video Channel & Village Girls made at rave.dj
> ...


Optische Leckerbissen in Vor-Internet-Zeiten.


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Zeit für die Rückbesinnung: 
It's A Man's Man's Man's World ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Nov. 2022)

Gina Lückenkemper 064FE51B0B6D8F400893DFD57A36B692 Video Dashinit mp4


Gina Lückenkemper 064FE51B0B6D8F400893DFD57A36B692 Video Dashinit mp4




nippyshare.com




Queen - Don't Stop Me Now​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YHcUsGGOeY The White Stripes - Passive Manipulation


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbQ1EZKDTXU Lovin' Spoonful - Do You Believe In Magic?


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Zum Tode von Sänger Dan McCafferty (8.11.22)

Nazareth -- Love hurts 1974


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQBoeBgb0uk Fiction Factory - (Feels Like) Heaven


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Nov. 2022)

Ich geh mit meiner Laterne 
Laterne, Laterne 
Durch die Straßen, auf und nieder, leuchten die Laternen wieder 
Sankt Martin, Sankt Martin, Sankt Martin ritt durch Schnee und Wind


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG1apYAz20Y Richard Strauss - Utan svafvel och fosfor (1889)


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Nachtrag zu gestern:
Denn wenn et Trömmelche jeht​
Herrlich ist die Fegerei​(@Hofrat: Die beiden Tänzerinnen finde ich schärfer als alle Tanzmariechen  )


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f53My-GzBc Hevenu Shalom
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HexxoN8yRB0 Willi Ostermann - Einmal am Rhein


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Bernd Stelters Deutsche Schlagerparade ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Nov. 2022)

Wie heißt denn das Lied: https://www.xup.in/dl,15272022/Stories__Instagram.mp4/ Dat weiß er doch bestimmt, der Kölle-Fan.
Dat isse ne Knallkopp E quando suona il tamburo


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Dat weiß er doch bestimmt, der Kölle-Fan.


Das ist aus Bad Driburg, da muss ich die Antwort schuldig bleiben! 

Zurück zu seriöser Musik:
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia​_(Der Babier von Sevilla)_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Nov. 2022)

Rossini - Wilhelm Tell
KASALLA - PIRATE


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Petula Clark zum 90. 
Downtown​I Couldn't Live Without Your Love​Don't Sleep in the Subway​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHiU7KkeYyYIdeal Hundsgemein
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nh-R9tSHO8 Steinwolke - Katharine Katharine


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nh-R9tSHO8 Steinwolke - Katharine Katharine


Mustang Sally by Wilson Pickett​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Nov. 2022)

John Sebastian - Daydream
John Sebastian - I Had a Dream


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Nov. 2022)

Lolita - Du bist die Rose vom Wörthersee


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Tief drin in Böhmerwald​Du schwarzer Zigeuner​Wolgalied​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Tief drin in Böhmerwald​​


Hab ich mir gestern auch runtergeladen.


 Rainbow - Since You Been Gone 
 Rainbow - All Night Long


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Noch etwas Nostalgie:
Wie Böhmen noch bei Öst'rreich war​
Bohemian Rhapsody​


----------



## didi33 (19 Nov. 2022)

Candlemass - When Death sighs


----------



## TNT (19 Nov. 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> Candlemass - When Death sighs


Was ein fröhliches Liedlein und Video


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Nov. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvABMymQz_k NAPOLEON XIV - I'M IN LOVE WITH MY LITTLE RED TRICYCLE 
Auf einem Baum ein Kuckuck saß


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Auf einem Baum ein Kuckuck saß


Im Walde von Toulouse​Toulouse​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Im Walde von Toulouse​​


 Frère Jacques
Haben wir wahrscheinlich alle singen müssen.

​


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Meine Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad​
Born To Be Wild​


----------



## didi33 (21 Nov. 2022)

Dimple Minds - Trinker an die Macht


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Lasst uns einen heben ​


----------



## TNT (22 Nov. 2022)

Grönemeyer Alkohol


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Marius Müller Westernhagen Johnny Walker 🥃🥃🥃🥃​


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

*Let's drink to the hard working people ....*
_(The Rolling Stones - Salt Of The Earth)_


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Geplant: 
Mickie Krause - Oh wie ist das schön​Statt dessen 
Trauermarsch​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Nov. 2022)

Steppenwolf - The Pusher​ Japan National Anthem ​


----------



## EmilS (25 Nov. 2022)

Boney M. - Bahama Mama​


----------



## EmilS (25 Nov. 2022)

Der Katar Song 👰‍♂️🇶🇦​


----------



## TNT (25 Nov. 2022)

Motörhead - Born to raise Hell


----------



## TNT (25 Nov. 2022)

Wer´s ein wenig ruhiger haben möchte...  

Slayer - Angel Of Death​


----------



## TNT (25 Nov. 2022)

AC/DC am Piano...

Queenz of Piano - Thunderstruck​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Nov. 2022)

Farin Urlaub - Sonne


----------



## Death Row (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Nov. 2022)

Rammstein - Adieu (Official Video)​


----------



## Toolman (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Toolman (27 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Nov. 2022)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Hey Joe (Winterland '68 Live) 
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Hey Joe (Woodstock '69 Live) 
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Hey Joe (Monterey '67 Live)


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

Billy Roberts - Hey Joe (Original Version)​Johnny Hallyday - Hey Joe​
Deep Purple - Hey Joe​


----------



## didi33 (28 Nov. 2022)

Metallica: Lux Æterna​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Nov. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyknBTm_YyM Camille Saint-Saëns - Danse Macabre


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Billy Roberts - Hey Joe (Original Version)​​Johnny Hallyday - Hey Joe​
> Deep Purple - Hey Joe​


Led Zeppelin - Hey Joe (live) 
The Byrds - Hey Joe ​Willy Deville - «Hey! Joe» ​The Leaves-Hey Joe ​​​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Nov. 2022)

György Ligeti: Lux Aeterna ​*Bekannt aus dem Film* "2001"​


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Bei dem trüben Wetter zieht es mich in die Ferne:
Goombay Dance Band - Island In The Sun 🌞🌴🌴​


----------



## TNT (29 Nov. 2022)

Randy Newman - When I'm gone


----------



## TNT (29 Nov. 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> Metallica: Lux Æterna​


Hab ihn gestern auch begeistert zum 1. Mal gehört, macht Lust auf mehr 🎸🎸🎸


----------



## bloub (29 Nov. 2022)

BAND-MAID - from now on


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Nov. 2022)

Rammstein - Du Hast (Animal Cover) 
Rammstein - Du Hast


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

1:0 gewonnen und doch ausgeschieden!


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Wildgänse rauschen durch die Nacht • Pfadfinderlied​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> 1:0 gewonnen und doch ausgeschieden!


Die Franzosen mussten sich ja nicht anstrengen: Oh, la grande nation


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzIrOgiQHkk ZZ Top - El Diablo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuvlVo1QdLU ZZ Top - Heaven, Hell or Houston 



EmilS schrieb:


> Wildgänse rauschen durch die Nacht • Pfadfinderlied​


Musste mir den Text durchlesen, verstanden hab ich fast nichts.

Ging Gang Goolie​


​


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Theo, wir fahr'n nach Lodz​aber Sergei Wiktorowitsch¹ nicht 

(¹ Lawrow)


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Tribute to Christine McVie 

Go Your Own Way


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFIlkV2v7Uw Die Ärzte - Die Einsamkeit des Würstchens


----------



## Hingiscumer (2 Dez. 2022)

Richard Wagner: Rheingold, Aufnahme von 1953 unter Furtwängler


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Lohengrin: Mein lieber Schwan! 🦢​


----------



## Toolman (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)

Ich habe noch nie so lächerliche Frisuren gesehen....

Tokyo Yankees - Ace of Spades (live, Motorhead cover)​
aber technisch ganz ok


----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)

Toolman schrieb:


>



Meine 2 Favs dieser japanischen TurboMetalMaschinen

LOVEBITES Eagle Fly Free Helloween cover​
LOVEBITES / When Destinies Align ​


----------



## TNT (3 Dez. 2022)

Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz​
Sweet - Teenage Rampage​
Sweet - Fox On The Run​
Sweet - Love Is Like Oxygen​
Sweet - Wig Wam Bam ​


----------



## TNT (3 Dez. 2022)

Montag Oly-Halle München - Nightwish - bin dabei  

Nightwish - She Is My Sin (Wacken 2013)​
NIGHTWISH - Storytime​


----------



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Meine 2 Favs dieser japanischen TurboMetalMaschinen
> 
> LOVEBITES / When Destinies Align​


👍

Momentan meine #1... sorgt einfach immer für gute Laune. Und Miyako... ❤️‍🔥

​


----------



## TNT (3 Dez. 2022)

Toolman schrieb:


> 👍
> 
> Momentan meine #1... sorgt einfach immer für gute Laune. Und Miyako... ❤️‍🔥
> 
> ​


Leider haben sie die hübsche Basslady ersetzt 😔


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

❄️BABY, IT'S COLD OUTSIDE​
Nochmal mit
Bing Crosby & Doris Day 🥶​


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

In memoriam Hans Süper:
Colonia Duett - Lied vom Schötzefess​


----------



## TNT (4 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> In memoriam Hans Süper:
> Colonia Duett - Lied vom Schötzefess​


Du Ei 🕯


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Dez. 2022)

Wenn Häuptling Glupschauge die Brille absetzt, ist ganz schnell Schluss mit indianischem Techtelmechtel.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVrMvpmN1F4 Heino - Komm in meinen Wigwam (1976)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtXWBiI5o-M Sophia Loren - Tu vuo fa L´Americano 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdQqIkx3V88 Sophia Loren & americano


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Dez. 2022)

Weil ja nun bald Weihnachten ist...

*Albert Hammond - Under the Christmas Tree*


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Sophia Loren Mambo Italiano​Dean Martin - Mambo Italiano​


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Wenn Häuptling Glupschauge die Brille absetzt, ist ganz schnell Schluss mit indianischem Techtelmechtel.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVrMvpmN1F4 Heino - Komm in meinen Wigwam (1976)


Lieber ins Bett: 
Komm unter meine Decke 🛌​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7UmUX68KtE Pöpcørn | Recipes with The Swedish Chef | The Muppets 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjxNnqTcHhg Popcorn Original Song


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Lieber ins Bett:
> Komm unter meine Decke 🛌​


Aber nicht mit ihm oder ihr 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgcxd9wtXUE T-Rex - Children of The Revolution 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7nbXljpnq0 T.Rex - 20th Century Boy


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Chuck Berry - Run Rudolph Run 🦌​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Dez. 2022)

The Velvet Underground - Run Run Run ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Dez. 2022)

August Batzem: Es war einmal ein treuer Husar (1929)
Treuer Husar


Sophia Loren - Bing Bang Bong​


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> August Batzem: Es war einmal ein treuer Husar (1929)
> Treuer Husar


Schon wieder Karneval? 

Sophia Loren - Flamenco​


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Dez. 2022)

*Willie Nelson & Julio Iglesias - **To All The Girls I've Loved Before*


----------



## bloub (7 Dez. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Leider haben sie die hübsche Basslady ersetzt 😔


ging nicht anders, miho wollte nicht mehr. alternative wäre die auflösung gewesen, nur das kann keiner wollen .


----------



## TNT (7 Dez. 2022)

bloub schrieb:


> ging nicht anders, miho wollte nicht mehr. alternative wäre die auflösung gewesen, nur das kann keiner wollen .


So tief bin ich nicht in der Materie. Danke für die Info (ich fand Miho immer am attraktivsten von allen)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F02sMznHeec The White Stripes - Jimmy The Exploder 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-11SG13W-tY The White Stripes - Stop Breaking Down


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Silence is Golden​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Dez. 2022)

I'm in Love with Steffi Graf ​Guildo Horn - Ich mag Steffi (1994)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Dez. 2022)

Läuft mal wieder im TV.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDN4L7cAQf0 Gene Pitney - (The Man Who Shot) Liberty Valance


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Dez. 2022)

__





Yetogo Video Vash Den Stanet Chutochku Luchshe Yapfiles Ru mp4


Yetogo Video Vash Den Stanet Chutochku Luchshe Yapfiles Ru mp4




nippyshare.com




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Prv3wl3X9O4 Vengaboys - Boom, Boom, Boom, Boom


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Shakira - Waka Waka​


----------



## TNT (9 Dez. 2022)

HÄMATOM - Es regnet Bier​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud5J7Ye332I The Jungle Book. I wanna be like you. King Louis 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08NlhjpVFsU The Bare Necessities


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Sacramento​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L14UKBjC5Is Marty Robbins - The Streets Of Laredo


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBGM2OwVgM8 Sieben Einsame Tage - Illo Schieder (1954)


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Was wollen wir trinken​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Dez. 2022)

__





Dr Strangelove, Or How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Bomb Stanley Kubrick Free Download, Borrow, And Streaming Internet Archive Edit mp4


Dr Strangelove, Or How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Bomb Stanley Kubrick Free Download, Borrow, And Streaming Internet Archive Edit mp4




nippyshare.com




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsM_VmN6ytk Vera Lynn - We'll Meet Again


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Dez. 2022)

Das ist mein Weihnachten! Fressen und das war´s.



https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE4MjM3MjExL0h1bmdyeV9iYWJ5Xyh2aWRlbylfLV9JdGVtRml4Lm1wNC8=


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJL-lCzEXgI Duran Duran - Hungry like the Wolf


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Was wollen wir trinken​


Sieben Fässer Wein


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich sieht Putin das nicht!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icw7YBuz9N4 Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From The Sun 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHzOOQfhPFg No Doubt - Just A Girl


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Frank Sinatra - Let It Snow! ​


----------



## r2m (13 Dez. 2022)

Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence / Ryuichi Sakamoto - From Ryuichi Sakamoto: Playing the Piano 2022


Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence / Ryuichi Sakamotofrom live streaming "Ryuichi Sakamoto: Playing the Piano 2022"Sunday, December 11, [email protected]/JAPANMusic Writt...




www.youtube.com





Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence / Ryuichi Sakamoto - From Ryuichi Sakamoto: Playing the Piano 2022​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Dez. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbS-Zhz31CA Clint Mansell - Lux Aeterna 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY1sFB2CV_g Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet Winter Lux Aeterna Dubstep Remix


----------



## jbon (14 Dez. 2022)

Zur weihnachtlichen Zeit:
Lucy Thomas - Hallelujah
gesungen mit 16 Jahren (jetzt gerade 18), Wahnsinns-Stimme


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Dez. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCxCaK83pOo Jethro Tull - A Christmas Song 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQK0jwihITk Ella Fitzgerald - Santa Claus Is Coming To Town 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk_GmhD053E Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-PyWfVkjZc Shakin' Stevens - Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Dez. 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Zur weihnachtlichen Zeit:
> Lucy Thomas - Hallelujah
> gesungen mit 16 Jahren (jetzt gerade 18), Wahnsinns-Stimme


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIF4_Sm-rgQ Schönste Version, die mir bekannt ist.


----------



## didi33 (16 Dez. 2022)

Grachmusikoff - Oinr Isch Emmr Dr Arsch (Einer ist immer der Arsch)


----------



## TNT (16 Dez. 2022)

LED ZEPPELIN: Rock and Roll Live Video (Madison Square Garden 1973) ​


----------



## didi33 (17 Dez. 2022)

*AC/DC – Mistress For Christmas*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGWAgoRbgrg Ella Fitzgerald - Santa Claus Got Stuck in My Chimney


----------



## jbon (19 Dez. 2022)

The Who: Young Man Blues (live Isle of Wight, 1970)


----------



## Didi02 (19 Dez. 2022)

DJ Chipstyler-Flashbacks
Erinnert mich an die 90er.
Is aber von 2022


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Dez. 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> The Who: Young Man Blues (live Isle of Wight)


I'm Free - The Who (Live at the Isle of Wight) ​Erstklassiges Live-Konzert.


----------



## jens4975 (20 Dez. 2022)

R.I.P. Terry Hall


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Dez. 2022)

Daryl Hall lebt noch. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRYFKcMa_Ek Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater (Official Video) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LHZADJeoiA Schuyler Fisk - Hello


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Dez. 2022)

Franz Schubert - Ave Maria


----------



## TNT (24 Dez. 2022)

Dio - Holy Diver Live In London 2005​


----------



## jbon (24 Dez. 2022)

Slade - Live at Winterland 1975


----------



## TNT (24 Dez. 2022)

Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Hate Myself for Loving You​


----------



## TNT (24 Dez. 2022)

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name - 1993​


----------



## TNT (24 Dez. 2022)

Rolf Zuckowski | In der Weihnachtsbäckerei​


----------



## TNT (24 Dez. 2022)

Amy MacDonald - The Flower Of Scotland - Live At King Tuts Wah Wah Hut, Glasgow - Fri 30th Nov 2018​
😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Dez. 2022)

Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io




Und die Musik gefällt ebenso:  Wonderwall - "Silent Tears"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Dez. 2022)

Johann Sebastian Bach - Ave Maria​Slade - Merry Xmas Everybody ​


----------



## jbon (24 Dez. 2022)

Um noch mal auf Slade zurück zu kommen:
Slade - Merry Xmas Everybody


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKw0X7nPmb8 Ideal - Monotonie (1982)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_euDhMDDRq4 Mike Oldfield - Shadow On The Wall


----------



## jbon (25 Dez. 2022)

Ich bleibe nochmal bei Weihnachten:
The Band - Christmas must be tonight


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Dez. 2022)

*Punky Reggae Party (1978) - Bob Marley & The Wailers *
The Band - The Weight​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Dez. 2022)

Ideal - Blaue Augen, Eiszeit, Monotonie


----------



## jbon (26 Dez. 2022)

Als Jimi Hendrix in einem Interview gefragt wurde, wie es sei, der beste Gitarrist der Welt zu sein, antwortete er:
Keine Ahnung, da müsst ihr Rory Gallagher fragen. (Quote: Jimi Hendrix was asked, “How does it feel to be the greatest guitarist in the world?” He is believed to have answered, “I don’t know, go ask Rory Gallagher.”)
Deshalb:
Rory Gallagher - Live 1979 - Shadowplay


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Dez. 2022)

Hat Jimi auch über Terry Kath gesagt.
Terry Kath "Free Form Guitar" (1969)
Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 ​
Der beste Gitarrist ist der für mich der, dessen Spiel mir am besten gefällt, den ich am häufigsten höre, also: Jimi Hendrix.
Volle Lautstärke


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Dez. 2022)

Bei Billy joel denken die meiste an Schmuselieder.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7s8PHnCTGI Attila (Billy Joel) - (1970)


----------



## mary jane (27 Dez. 2022)

Triptonus - Soundless Voice ​ 
​


----------



## jbon (27 Dez. 2022)

Khruangbin - NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Dez. 2022)

Simon & Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Dez. 2022)

Hört man oft als Hintergrundmusik bei allen möglichen Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQCoV1TarO4 Kevin MacLeod - Monkeys Spinning Monkeys


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Dez. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE0MTc3MDQ4L0JsdXJfLV9Db2ZmZWVfQW5kX1RWX2dpdGFycmUubXAzLw==




https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE1MTI1NDEzL0JsdXJfLV9Db2ZmZWVfQW5kX1RWX2VuZGUubXAzLw==


www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oqXVx3sBOk Blur - Coffe & TV


----------



## mary jane (29 Dez. 2022)

PSYCHONAUT - Violate Consensus Reality​​​​ 
​


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Dez. 2022)

Achim Reichel - Kreuzworträtsel


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Dez. 2022)

Jonathan Richman - Egyptean Reggae


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Dez. 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we37yX3zpKA Bob Dylan - Ballad of a Thin Man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0pkHBVznLA Bob Dylan - I Shall Be Released 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgJ9oUX1pbA Bob Dylan and The Band - Let Me Follow You Down


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Dez. 2022)

So ein Lied haben wir nicht!?
Auld Lang Syne


----------



## mary jane (31 Dez. 2022)

Sleep - Sleep's Holy Mountain - 1992​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Jan. 2023)

Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times ​


----------



## jbon (1 Jan. 2023)

Tatsächlich heute das hier:
Abba - Happy New Year


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Jan. 2023)

Boney M - Felicidad​


----------



## jbon (2 Jan. 2023)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly - Danish National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Jan. 2023)

Da fallen einem sicherlich einige Promis ein, mit denen man gerne mal Hoppe-Hoppe-Reiter spielen würde.
https://www.xup.in/dl,18739464/Hoppe_hoppe_Reiter_-_Kinderlieder_zum_Mitsingen_Liederkiste.mp3/ 


https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDEzNDAzODUzL0hvcHBlX2hvcHBlX1JlaXRlcl8tX0tpbmRlcmxpZWRlcl96dW1fTWl0c2luZ2VuX1NpbmdfS2luZGVybGllZGVyLm1wMy8=


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Jan. 2023)

jbon schrieb:


> The Good, the Bad and the Ugly - Danish National Symphony Orchestra


Die Filmmusik von "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" hab ich sogar noch auf 



Ennio Morricone - Once upon a time in the West ​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Jan. 2023)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYj2hex99gY Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (1965)


----------



## jbon (4 Jan. 2023)

Play for Change - The Weight (featuring Robbie Robertson und Ringo Starr)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Jan. 2023)

jbon schrieb:


> Play for Change - The Weight (featuring Robbie Robertson und Ringo Starr)


Wenn ich mich auf eine Zeit festlegen müsste, in der die für mich beste Musik gemacht wurde, dann würde ich mich für die Zeit 1965-70 entscheiden.
Als Bob Dylan, der Bösewicht, sich für die E-Gitarre entschieden hat.
Bob Dylan - Maggie´s Farm
Michael Bloomfield an der Gitarre

Janis Joplin - Ball & Chain 
Jefferson Airplane - Eskimo Blue Day (1970)​


----------



## mary jane (5 Jan. 2023)

Russian Circles - Gnosis


----------



## jbon (5 Jan. 2023)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich auf eine Zeit festlegen müsste, in der die für mich beste Musik gemacht wurde, dann würde ich mich für die Zeit 1965-70 entscheiden.


Da geh ich mit und würde aber noch die Jahre 1971/72 für mich dazu zählen. 

Das hier kam allerdings etwas später:

Focus - Hocus Pocus (The Midnight Special 1973)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Freitag um 09:46)

jbon schrieb:


> Da geh ich mit und würde aber noch die Jahre 1971/72 für mich dazu zählen.
> 
> Das hier kam allerdings etwas später:
> 
> Focus - Hocus Pocus (The Midnight Special 1973)


Sogar heute, wo wirklich jeder Nichtskönner veröffentlichen darf und kann, gibt es Musiker, die mir gefallen. Allerdings fällt mir auf Anhieb nur Billie Eilish und sie ein: Alice Phoebe Lou - Berlin Blues


----------



## jbon (Freitag um 20:10)

Ihm hatte ich das Vergnügen ein Bier auszugeben und mit ihm kurz zu schwatzen. Hat mir meine 200 Motels LP signiert.
Frank Zappa - 200 Motels - Jimmy Carl Black - Lonesome Cowboy Burt

War ein cooler Typ. "The Indian of the Group" RIP JCB


----------



## SissyMFan (Freitag um 22:56)

Und nun zu etwas völlig Anderem:

DÖF - Codo (Ich düse, düse im Sauseschritt)
Das kennt ihr sicher - aber kennt ihr auch diese Version hier?
DÖF - Cojdoj, The Flying Schissel


----------



## TNT (Freitag um 23:16)

Lemmy Kilmister (Motörhead) performing with the Jools Holland Band -​​Good Golly Miss Molly​

Little Richard - (Muhammad Ali's 50th Birthday)​
Good Golly Miss Molly​


----------



## TNT (Freitag um 23:32)

Floor Jansen sexy as HELL  (schade, dass sie das nicht im Dezember in München an hatte....)

Nightwish - Storytime & Nemo (live at Pinkpop 2022)​


----------



## kawa900r (Samstag um 01:15)

Slayer - Repentless und davor System of a Down - Chop Suey


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Sonntag um 09:20)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmiKUD_ruYg Donna Summer - She Works Hard For The Money (1983)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Good Golly Miss Molly​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Sonntag um 09:28)

Frank Zappa Bier fand ich schon immer ekelhaft. Mit Brüsten hab ich schon seit über 25 Jahren nur noch optisch Kontakt

Wer CODO sagt, muss auch Fred sagen


----------



## jbon (Montag um 16:47)

The Eagles - Take it to the Limit

Randy Meisner's Stimme finde ich die Beste bei den Eagles.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Montag um 17:57)

Willi Rose - Wir versaufen uns'r Oma ihr klein Häuschen (1922)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Montag um 17:58)

Auch so ein 70er-Jahre-Meisterstück.
Steely Dan - Do It Again ​


----------



## jbon (Dienstag um 22:57)

Humble Pie - Black Coffee (Old Grey Whistle Test 1973)


----------



## jbon (Gestern um 23:48)

Jeff Beck - 24.06.1944-10.01.2023
Rest in Peace, Jeff

The Yardbirds - Stroll on
Jeff Beck Group - Greensleeves
Beck, Bogert & Appice - Superstition
Rod Stewart & Jeff Beck - People get ready


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Heute um 10:00)

Small Faces - Tin Soldier ​


----------



## mary jane (Heute um 11:24)

Count Raven - Mammons War


----------

